# Gwadar port city development project | News and Updates



## EagleEyes

Post all the news and updates of Gwadar here. 

Old thread can be found here: http://www.defence.pk/forums/economy-development/1232-gwadar-jewel-crown-13.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Appriciate your optimism Webbie but you and i know that till Zardari is sitting in the office we are not going to listen any good news about gawadar would we ?


----------



## ameer219

*Singapore firm to build terminal at Gwadar*


Friday, April 16, 2010
By Hina Mahgul Rind

KARACHI: The government has given a green light to the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) to construct a Multipurpose Terminal for ore and coal berths at the Gwadar Port, with an estimated cost of $130 million, it is learnt.

The authority has started work on the project, as officials of the authority are preparing results for channel testing being done recently. Soil survey and testing will likely to be completed in around two months.

The design and construction of the berths, likely to take two-three years, will be undertaken once the initial work is completed, sources said.

These berths will boost minerals export and help generate more revenue for the country. It will also help develop Balochistan, which has large mineral reserves.

Gwadar will serve as the most feasible port for exports, as compared to other ports of the country due to its strategic location and the lack of traffic congestion.

Earlier, Tethyan Copper Company was awarded exploration licence of the Reko Dig copper mine and once these projects start their operations, not only the port will get a boost, but the people of the area will get employment, said an official.

Experts are of the opinion that the fate of Gwadar Port will dwindle until or unless major issues, such as connectivity of the Gwadar Port to other parts of the country, release of land under the possession of Pakistan Navy and coast guards, construction of roads and infrastructure are not resolved.

Sixty per cent work on the Gwadar-Ratodero road has been completed, but structural work is still in progress. Work on other link roads are also under progress, including Link road N-85 that connects Gwadar to Panjgur, said National Highway Authority official.

Poor law and order in the province remains the main reason for delay in linking the port with other parts of the country, sources said, adding that the highway authority has diverted funds to other projects. It seems that the Gwadar-Ratodero project will not complete even during the current year.

Last month, National Assembly and Senates standing committees on ports and shipping held a joint session in Gwadar to resolve the issues pertaining to the port operations, said the official.

Under a concession agreement signed with the Port of Singapore in February 2007, the official said, the government had to hand over 923 hectares of land on lease to the Singaporean firm by June 2008 for the development of a free zone, but transfer of land under the possession of Pakistan Navy and the Coast Guards, needed to develop free zone for the facilities at East Bay of Gwadar, has still not been done.

Without acquisition of this land, the Singaporean firm will be unable to develop offices, residential facilities, etc, the official said.

However, an official of the Ports and Shipping Ministry said that negotiations are underway with the officials of the Defence Ministry for resolution of the issue and, in this regard, the government has also offered an alternative land to the Navy in Pishukan.

Singapore firm to build terminal at Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zagahaga

nothing going to happen..... GO F******* DEMOCRACY


----------



## Hyde

* Singapore firm to build terminal at Gwadar​*
Friday, April 16, 2010

KARACHI: The government has given a green light to the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) to construct a Multipurpose Terminal for ore and coal berths at the Gwadar Port, with an estimated cost of $130 million, it is learnt.

The authority has started work on the project, as officials of the authority are preparing results for channel testing being done recently. Soil survey and testing will likely to be completed in around two months.

The design and construction of the berths, likely to take two-three years, will be undertaken once the initial work is completed, sources said.

These berths will boost minerals export and help generate more revenue for the country. It will also help develop Balochistan, which has large mineral reserves.

Gwadar will serve as the most feasible port for exports, as compared to other ports of the country due to its strategic location and the lack of traffic congestion.

Earlier, Tethyan Copper Company was awarded exploration licence of the Reko Dig copper mine and once these projects start their operations, not only the port will get a boost, but the people of the area will get employment, said an official.

Experts are of the opinion that the fate of Gwadar Port will dwindle until or unless major issues, such as connectivity of the Gwadar Port to other parts of the country, release of land under the possession of Pakistan Navy and coast guards, construction of roads and infrastructure are not resolved.

Sixty per cent work on the Gwadar-Ratodero road has been completed, but structural work is still in progress. Work on other link roads are also under progress, including Link road N-85 that connects Gwadar to Panjgur, said National Highway Authority official.

Poor law and order in the province remains the main reason for delay in linking the port with other parts of the country, sources said, adding *that the highway authority has diverted funds to other projects. It seems that the Gwadar-Ratodero project will not complete even during the current year.*

Last month, National Assembly and Senates standing committees on ports and shipping held a joint session in Gwadar to resolve the issues pertaining to the port operations, said the official.

Under a concession agreement signed with the Port of Singapore in February 2007, the official said, the government had to hand over 923 hectares of land on lease to the Singaporean firm by June 2008 for the development of a free zone, but transfer of land under the possession of Pakistan Navy and the Coast Guards, needed to develop free zone for the facilities at East Bay of Gwadar, has still not been done.

Without acquisition of this land, the Singaporean firm will be unable to develop offices, residential facilities, etc, the official said.

However, an official of the Ports and Shipping Ministry said that negotiations are underway with the officials of the Defence Ministry for resolution of the issue and, in this regard, the government has also offered an alternative land to the Navy in Pishukan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UnitedPak

*Gwadar Port to boost countrys economy: Raisani *


> ISLAMABAD, Apr 20 (APP): Chief Minister Balochistan, Nawab Muhammad Aslam Khan Raisani has said that the fully operational Gwadar Port would play a major role in boosting countrys economy. Nawab Raisani expressed these views while presiding over a high level meeting to discuss the modalities for transfer of 584 acres of naval land to the Gwadar Port Authority to make way for establishment of Containers Terminal and Free Trade Zone inside the port area.
> 
> He called upon the quarters concerned to take concrete measures for transfer of the required land to the Gwadar Port Authority at the earliest in order to expedite the development work at the proposed sites identified in the Gwadar Port Master Plan.
> 
> He said that the Gwadar Port once fully operational would not only cater to the needs of countrys imports and exports, especially bulk and containerized cargo but also provide transit facilities to the landlocked Central Asian Republics via Afghanistan.
> 
> Minister for Ports and Shipping, Babar Ghauri informed that the Gwadar Port Authority needed the naval land for making the port facilities functional including establishment of a modern containers terminal and areas for the Free Trade Zone.
> 
> Minister for Defence, Ch. Ahmad Mukhtar maintained that the issues raised by the Pakistan Navy with regard to the transfer of land to the port authorities should be taken into consideration.
> 
> He appreciated the efforts made by the Government of Balochistan for the provision of alternate land to Pakistan Navy for its strategic operations along the Balochistan coast.
> 
> The meeting discussed threadbare different options for transfer of the land and it was decided that a sub-committee headed by the Chief Secretary Balochistan comprising the representatives from Pak Navy, Ministry of Ports and Shipping and the Government of Balochistan would select alternate sites.
> 
> The sub-committee would submit its report within two months for the consideration of the high-powered committee, which has been formulated on the directives of the Prime Minister.
> 
> Minister for Defence, Ch Ahmad Mukhtar, Minister for Ports and Shipping, Babar Ghauri, Minister of State for Industries and Production, Ayatullah Durrani, Chief Secretary Balochistan, Mir Ahmed Bakhsh Lehri, Secretary Defence, Lt Gen (Rtd) Syed Athar Ali and Secretary Ports and Shipping, Muhammad Saleem Khan besides Naval officials attended the meeting.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gwadar Port to boost countrys economy: Raisani


----------



## ameer219

*UK keen to join hands with SBI*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


KARACHI (April 24 2010): United Kingdom (UK) is keen to invest in infrastructure development, capacity building and technical support. This was stated by the British Deputy High Commissioner and Director UK Trade and Investment, Robert W Gibson at a meeting with Secretary Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) Muhammad Younus Dagha here on Thursday.

He said that UK will co-operate in creating awareness about investment potentials of Sindh in British as well as in other countries. Gibson assures that he will submit the proposals of Sindh Board of Investment (SBI) to British Government for necessary action. Earlier, SBI officials briefed the UK delegation about the investment opportunities in fisheries, livestock, dairy, agriculture, coal and energy.

Secretary SBI Muhammad Younus Dagha said that Sindh province seeks British expertise, experience and co-operation in these fields. He pointed out that the province also seeks support and partnership of UK investment promotion agency for holding road shows and international investment conferences in different countries to apprise overseas investors about the investment potentials. He also underlined the need for training of existing industrial and commercial workers.-PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2010


----------



## bhangra12345

Does any body have information on the number of ships which have come to this port?

I remember the second one around august last year with a load of wheat and there was hue and cry about increase in cost. Any ship after that?


----------



## Hyde

*Oman to provide $45m grant for Gwadar development projects​*

** Another US$20 million earmarked for preservation and maintenance of Gwadar Fort​*
QUETTA: The Sultanate of Oman has agreed to provide a grant of $45 million for a number of development projects in Gwadar District, along with another $20 million for the preservation and maintenance of the Gwadar Fort, to serve as a museum.

This was announced by the Oman Ambassador HE Mohammad bin Said Mohammad Al Lawati, during a meeting with Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Khan Raisani, held in Islamabad. The grant was announced by His Majesty Sultan Qaboos bin Said during his last visit to Gwadar. 

Unde residential quarters for r it a 50-bed hospital along with allied facilities, including doctors, nurses and paramedics; furniture, equipments, ambulances and staff vans will be constructed at Pasni, the second biggest town of Gwadar. 

There are also three other projects, including construction of blacktop roads. A 54 kilometre-road from Nagore Sharif to Suntsar, a 15 kilometre-road from Chib Rikani to Coastal Highway, and a 7.3 kilometres and 11.3 kilometres roads from Nallaint to Kappar and Tak Village (Ormara) to Coastal Highway, respectively.

A scheme for laying parallel pipelines form Swali Gwarm to Pasni town would also be part of the uplift plan for the provision of drinking water to the people of the area, while the Quetta Electricity Supply Company (QESCO) had been assigned the task for linking the Pishukan, a tiny settlement on the Mekran coast with the main grid supplying power from Iran to Gwadar and other parts of the district.

Talking to the ambassador, Raisani expressed his gratitude to Sultan Qaboos for his generous assistance to the people of Gwadar. The ambassador said the grant was placed with the Omani Embassy, and was to be released after the Economic Affairs Division would initiate the withdrawal applications. 

He said another grant of US$20 million had been earmarked for the preservation and maintenance of the Gwadar Fort, turning it into a cultural museum. 

Raisani said the matter would be taken up with the Economic Affairs Division and the Ministry of Culture so that they can take the necessary action pertaining to both the grants announced by the Omani government. It may be recalled that the modalities for the Omani grant had been agreed upon during the sixth session of a joint ministerial commission held at Islamabad on March 2. 

Minister of State and Finance and Economic Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar and Mohammad bin Nasser Al Khasibi, secretary general ministry of national economy, Sultanate of Oman, had signed the agreement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisaljaffery

Good to know these developments are talking place in the economic development of Balauchistan Province


----------



## Nav

Can somebody post fresh pics of Gawadar? I was in Gawadar in 2003-4. That time Airport and sea port was underconstruction, from cigretts to diesel every thing imported from Iran. There were so many housing socities dnt knw they nw develpod or Not.


----------



## Hyde

*Balochistan to buy all shares of Gwadar Port​*

** Provincial finance minister says his govt also buying significant number of shares of OGDCL 
* Eyes Rs 45billion annual revenue after installation of refinery at Reko Dik​*
By Mohammad Zafar 

QUETTA: The Balochistan government is planning to buy all shares of Gwadar Port in order to secure full control of the strategic installation, Finance Minister Asim Kurd said while addressing a post-budget briefing at the Civil Secretariat on Tuesday.

The minister said the government would buy the shares from the Singapore Port Authority and the National Logistics Cell and would also ask the federal government to help Balochistan take full control of the Gwadar deep sea port.

OGDCL: Kurd said that the government had allocated Rs 12 billion for investments in the Saindak and Reko Dik projects and for buying significant shares of the Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL).

He said the provincial government had established the Balochistan Investment Board for attracting foreign investors and the chief minister would chair the board himself and oversee its operations. &#8220;Highly professional people will be recruited to the BIB,&#8221; Kurd said.

He said Rs 1 billion had been allocated for the mining industry to build a refinery for separating gold from copper and other metals.

Earning: Kurd said the provincial government could earn as much as Rs 45 billion annually from the project in a few years once it becomes fully functional. 

Presently, the minister said the blister copper was being taken to China where it was refined and the government of Balochistan was unaware of how much gold was being produced from Saindak.

He was of the view that by establishing refineries at the metal mining sites at Reko Dik and Saindak projects, the government would provide jobs to hundreds of people. The minister said the biggest achievement of the government was getting the &#8220;best NFC Award&#8221; that provided a huge sum of resources to the province.

&#8220;Earlier, Balochistan was being denied its legitimate share from the divisible pool, as well as the right price of its natural gas,&#8221; Kurd added.

With regards to job opportunities, he said all 38,000 applicants would get jobs in due course of time. &#8220;It is our responsible to provide jobs to the educated youth in the province,&#8221; the minister said to a question.

He said the provincial government would make efforts to provide jobs to 20,000 people during the next financial year with the cooperation of the federal government.

Kurd said Rs 30 million had been allocated for each MPA for their respective development programmes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Did anybody ever done a feasibility study on this port?? I thought the port will be loaded with ships. What is going on here? Or another hyped up project by a military regime only show off?


----------



## Hyde

iajdani said:


> Did anybody ever done a feasibility study on this port?? I thought the port will be loaded with ships. What is going on here? Or another hyped up project by a military regime only show off?



lol.... the port is already operational....... i posted pictures of Gawadar port in another Pictures thread

Have a look at them. Its a well thought project.......though lot of construction work is left (i.e. roads and other important facilities) and that will also be completed before 2015 hopefully


----------



## alibaz

iajdani said:


> Did anybody ever done a feasibility study on this port?? I thought the port will be loaded with ships. What is going on here? Or another hyped up project by a military regime only show off?



This port should have been developed much earlier. This wasnt the idea of military regime, people had thought much earlier, yes it was completed in military regime. This port is located at an ideal location that can support China and Central Aisa's imports/export. Thats why some countries in the region feel threaten about it.

At the moment coastal highway has been constructed but the major need is to develop rail route/access.


----------



## oct605032048

coastal highway has been completed? good.


----------



## Hyde

oct605032048 said:


> coastal highway has been completed? good.



Makran coastal high was completed 6-7 years ago 

Even the motorway has already been built. I guess 90 - 95&#37; of the motorway has been completed between Sindh and Balochistan. Hopefully soon all 4 provinces will be connected with each other through motorways.


----------



## ice_man

bloody ethnic divisions done by our leaders have stopped vital growth projects in pakistan such as kalabagh & gawadar!!!! seems its easy to divide pakistanis on many issues!!

gawadar port should have been completed and operationa way before but foreign hands....from middle east countries have slowed the project inorder to ensure there ports remain "NUMBER1"!!!


----------



## Elusive

Could anybody here,post how much Gawadar port will earn for pakistan in year after it will get operational???


----------



## alibaz

Self deleted


----------



## alibaz

Self deleted


----------



## alibaz

Elusive said:


> Could anybody here,post how much Gawadar port will earn for pakistan in year after it will get operational???



It will not earn any thing till the time no air/rail and good road route will be made available. The airport which we have, only supports ATR flights and only good available road route is coastal highway between Gawadar and Karachi , ironically so far no rail link. So what is so attractive for any businessman to get his goods off loaded at Gawadar and then takes back to Karachi and then to rest of the country. I think government has to give it a very serious thought cause its already very late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elusive

I heard 2 years back,shara-e-reshum will be connected with gawadar in the assistance of china..was that truth??


----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar, Pakistan  the most important city youve never heard of


Gwadar, Pakistan &mdash; the most important city you&rsquo;ve never heard of - NYPOST.com


The worlds busiest and most important interstate, journalist Robert D. Kaplan says, is the Indian Ocean, with 50% of all container traffi c and 70% of all petroleum traffic traversing its waters. It is this region  with China and India jockeying for dominance, the United States trying to maintain its infl uence and unstable regimes threatening the fl ow of resources  that will be the setting for most of the global confl icts in the coming decades.

In his new book, Monsoon: The Indian Ocean and the Future of American Power (Random House), Kaplan notes that US leaders already realize this, with the Navy suggesting that it will not have a forward operating presence in the Atlantic, shifting to this area instead. But the battle for the Indian Ocean will not be like the conflicts of the past. China, for instance, will not be a straightforward foe like the Soviet Union. 

The real lesson here is the subtlety of the world were entering, of which the Indian Ocean provides a salient demonstration, Kaplan says. Instead of the hardened military bases of the Cold War and earlier epochs, there will be dual-use civilian-military facilities where basing arrangements will be implicit rather than explicit. Here, Kaplan runs down the region, including the little-known city that could loom large


*Gwadar *

At the intersection of empires, the port city of Gwadar could become the new silk route nexus, Kaplan says, but thats all tied to Pakistans struggle against becoming a failed state. The Middle Eastern nation of Oman held Gwadar until 1958, when it was ceded to the newly formed Pakistan. Russia coveted it as a port during its long war in Afghanistan. Meanwhile, two local ethnic groups, the Baluch and the Sindhi, battle for their own independent nations. Now the Chinese are funding a sophisticated, deepwater port in Gwadar. China also is constructing the Karakoram Highway, which connects the city to China through Pakistan. Come back in a decade nd this place will look like Dubai, a developer says. Or it could explode in ethnic violence, Kaplan says. Gwadar is the litmus test; it is an indication of the stability of the whole Arabian Sea region.



*Afghanistan* 

Pipelines from Turkemenistan and other countries need to pass through Afghanistan to carry natural gas and oil to the coast. Stabilizing Afghanistan is about much more than just the anti-terrorist war, Kaplan says. It is about securing the future prosperity of the whole of southern Eurasia, as well as easing India and Pakistan towards peaceful coexistence through the sharing of energy routes.



*China* 

By 2015, China will be the worlds most prolific shipbuilder, and Shanghai already is the worlds busiest port. Like the US, China sees itself as a benign power. It does not look to occupy other nations (besides Taiwan), but wants to protect its interests and extend its influence. Kaplan believe we will both compete and cooperate with them.

*Taiwan* 

An unsinkable aircraft carrier, Gen. Douglas MacArthur called it. Kaplan likens Chinas quest for the island to the Indian wars in the US; once they were resolved, America could look abroad. If China can consolidate Taiwan, it would be the real emergence of a multipolar world.

*India* 

Soon to be fourth-largest energy consumer after the US, China and Japan, India will remain non-aligned, Kaplan says, but leaning more toward the US. Its answer to the Chinese port at Gwadar was an $8 billion naval base at Karwar. It will hold 42 ships, including submarines.



*US fleet* 

At end of WWII, US had 6,700 ships; Cold War, 600. Its now fewer than 280. Though the US Navy still has no equal, the way the carrier Abraham Lincoln responded to the tsunami  providing assistance and projecting American goodwill and power  sparked a lot of discussion in China about whether to acquire or build its own aircraft carriers.

*Burma* 

A churning mini-empire of nationalities, with an abundance of oil, natural gas and minerals, ruled by a despotic regime. It is a prize to be fought over, as China and India are not so subtly doing, Kaplan writes. As with North Korea, Beijing does not particularly like the ruler  Gen. Than Shwe  but supports him anyway for access to the Indian Ocean and natural resources.

*Malacca dilemma* 

The Strait of Malacca, the narrow corridor for trade to the Middle East and Africa, hosts 50% of the worlds merchant fl eet capacity; 85% of the oil China imports passes through it. Its rife with piracy. For now, the US and other nations patrol the area, but China is taking a greater role in keeping the peace.

*Thailand* 

To bypass Malacca, theres speculation that China will help fi nance a new, $20 billion canal in the Isthmus of Kra to provide a faster link to the Indian Ocean. It could be as important to them as the Panama Canal was to us.


Gwadar, Pakistan &mdash; the most important city you&rsquo;ve never heard of - NYPOST.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

*Mega projects to be given to Chinese companies: Zardari wants LPG pipeline to be laid from Gwadar to China 
​*

ISLAMABAD (October 25, 2010) : President Asif Ali Zardari has directed the ministries concerned to lay a pipeline from Gwadar to China and from Gwadar to his hometown Nawabshah for supply of liquefied petroleum gas (LPG) to Karachi, Hyderabad, Nawabshah and Sanghar, sources told Business Recorder. Progress on this project was recently discussed at a meeting recently held under the chairmanship of President Asif Ali Zardari.

Sources said that Pakistan's Ambassador in China has also been directed to address a letter to the Chinese government in co-ordination with Foreign Ministry. The government has also decided to constitute a think-tank, with 20 to 40 years vision, that would look at the regional markets of Africa, Middle East and South Asia (Minister of Education/Foreign Ministry to co-ordinate), and a special task force will be set up for China projects to process and move forward all projects.

Sources said that mega projects, which Pakistan's budget cannot finance, require innovative finance packages eg Gwadar Port, railway from Pakistan to Turkey and Pakistan to Afghanistan. It has also been decided that Basha dam project should be put forward to the Chinese government immediately.

According to sources, BOT projects do not need approval of ECC. Three Gorges Company may be asked to provide a proposal on Bunji darn on BOT basis for further analysis by Ministry of Water and Power under Rules of Business. China is interested on a joint co-operation mechanism in energy sector, especially hydro and coal. The Chinese have called for a conclusive coal policy before they will consider any investment.

Sources said that Pakistan feels that there is a need to talk to the private sector to ascertain what products could be exported to China. Ambassador at Large, Khalil Ahmad explained that CHINT Group of China is interested in 10 megawatt solar projects, and has been asked to launch the project. AEDB and Ministry of Water and Power will ensure early processing of this offer.

Sources said that the President wants up to 20,000 Pakistanis to be trained in China and learn Chinese language. Minister for Education will contact big companies with contracts in Pakistan such as China Mobile to fund scholarships. Finance and Foreign Ministries would support Pakistani interpreters to learn Chinese.

The President is also of the view that Pakistan's young must learn Chinese working practices. Fifty to a hundred nurses would be sent to China under the programme. China is also being requested for a special interest-free loan for Pakistan's film industry. Coins will also be printed: One side Z A Bhutto and Benazir Bhutto and the other side Mao Tse-Tung and President Hu Jintao. It has also been decided that public sector works should start in Badin power project plants (5000 megawatt under supervision of Secretary General Salman Farooqi). He is engaged in talks with General Electric regarding new plans.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar Port may be given to China Special Report on Balochistan 
​*

GWADAR: The news that Gwadar port is all set to be taken away from the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) and is likely to be given to the Chinese may have repercussions that go much beyond its white sand shores.

Official sources confirm that &#8220;an understanding to that effect has already developed at the highest levels but it will take a while before the legal and administrative constraints are removed.&#8221; The biggest constraint remains the agreement with the PSA, which was given the right to run the port for 40 years. However, official sources are confident that the PSA had given them sufficient grounds to revoke the agreement. Apart from its failure to bring a single commercial ship to the Gwadar docks, the PSA has not invested even a fraction of the $525 million it had committed to spend in five years. 

*&#8220;The port should have gone to the Chinese, who built it largely from their own investment, in the first place,&#8221; says Baloch nationalist Rauf Khan Sasoli, who accuses former President Pervez Musharraf of giving it to the PSA &#8220;to please his American masters.&#8221;*

It may not be easy for Pakistan as the move has the potential to throw the regional geo-politics into a tailspin. Analyst Farman Kakar sees it as a paradigm shift in what he calls the new Eurasian great game over energy. It does add a new perspective to the pipeline warfare that was seen earlier as the battle between two competing pipelines - Iran-Pakistan-India (IPI) and Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI). The geo-strategic rivalry was believed to be the real basis for much of the action that has taken place in and around Afghanistan in the last two decades.

The move to hand over Gwadar to China, among other things, may just be the first step to replace the erstwhile IPI into a new reality - Iran-Pakistan-China (IPC). The acronym already stood dissolved after India backed out of the Iran-Pakistan gas deal.

It will mean much more than the transfer of power at the Gwadar port. The Chinese will build Gwadar as tax-free industrial hub which may include oil and gas refineries and a network of roads and railways from Gwadar to China through the ancient silk route. An ambitious deal to build railways along the Khunjrab pass has already been signed between Pakistan and China.

The Chinese are more suited to develop the Gwadar port and the network of rail and roads in Balochistan as they have experience and the muscle to work in the troublesome part of Pakistan. &#8220;They are already in Saindak and have completed Gwadar despite repeated kidnappings and attacks on their employees,&#8221; said journalist Behram Baloch. &#8220;China may be the only country which can work under the difficult Balochistan conditions.&#8221;

*The Chinese have the capacity to not only make Gwadar port viable but can complete the expansion plan, which includes increasing the existing three berths to 18 by 2014. The volume of the Chinese trade is so much that Gwadar can beat regional giants like Dubai hands down if China could divert only a fraction of its trade to pass to its burgeoning western regions through the mighty Karakorams.* 

This might herald Gwadar&#8217;s entry into the league of cities that it always deserved but was denied by the currents of history. It has all the ingredients that should make it an exotic 21st century city - a deepwater port equipped with a network of rail and roadways, industrial tax-free zones and oil and natural gas pipelines, extending north into China on one side and through a stabilised Afghanistan into Central Asia on the other. Gwadar offers to become a gateway to landlocked, hydrocarbon-rich Central Asia; the hub of a new Silk Road, both land and maritime; a regional centre of trans-shipping heralding Pakistan&#8217;s drift into Middle East rather than the traditional subcontinent polemics. What it lacks is the political stability - an essential requirement for any grand agenda to materialise.

This may be the weakest link that invites trouble from all the powers whose perceived interests get affected in Gwadar. So we have a theatre of proxy war where everybody, from CIA, Mossad, RAW, Khad to M15, may be involved in festering trouble in our backyard. For all its dreamy features, Gwadar trickles not just the local imagination but it ripples across the world over.

The project is bound to arch lots of eyebrows in India on our east and NATO forces, read the US, sitting on our right flank. China has capitalised on India&#8217;s loss. *Beijing and Islamabad had set up an agreement whereby China would import most of this Iranian gas left by India. Islamabad hopes to make a billion dollar a year just from transit fee.* 

Gwadar is the ideal transit corridor for China to import oil and gas from Iran and the Persian Gulf. It represents a cheaper and safer alternative route than the Strait of Malacca, where Beijing faces problems of piracy and which is under US sphere of influence. Analyst say even the Russians may not have an issue with the advent of the IPC. 

With Iranian gas diverted to south Asia, Russia&#8217;s Gazprom has one rival less for the European market. Brussels was relying on Nabucci pipeline, which bypasses Russia, to lessen its reliance on the Russian gas. But the Nabucco project is dependent on gas from either Iran or Turkmenistan. The Turkmenistan distribution is controlled by Russia. The IPC can deprive the Nabucco project of its second major source. 

It&#8217;s a nightmare scenario for Washington. Even the TAPI (Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India) pipeline, if things go well for the US in Afghanistan, may become TAPC (Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-China). 

This might be a vindication for all those &#8216;conspiracy theorists&#8217; who have always claimed that the real reason for the American war on terror was this energy game. This makes Pakistan, actually Gwadar, the most important theatre of war in the coming days. It becomes even more important for Pakistan to handle the Balochistan issue, mend its fences with the estranged pawns in this grand game of global chess. 

Robert Kaplan wrote about Gwadar that its development would either unlock the riches of Central Asia, or plunge Pakistan into a savage, and potentially terminal, civil war. The way things are going in Balochistan we seem headed towards the second option.


----------



## Omar1984

I think it would be in Pakistan's best interest to give Gwadar Port to China.

Pakistan's interests are same as China's interests.

PSA is not interested in working on Gwadar Port. 


Gwadar Port is as important to China as it is to Pakistan so we know China will work hard on Gwadar and help Pakistan develop that very important city.


----------



## Karachiite

We badly need another developed city and Gwadar is the way to go. Give it to China for now.


----------



## alibaz

Omar1984 said:


> I think it would be in Pakistan's best interest to give Gwadar Port to China.
> 
> Pakistan's interests are same as China's interests.
> 
> PSA is not interested in working on Gwadar Port.
> 
> 
> Gwadar Port is as important to China as it is to Pakistan so we know China will work hard on Gwadar and help Pakistan develop that very important city.



Gawadar Port is important to Pakistan, to China and many countries up north as well but it definitely screws balls of many too. We should avoid confrontation and be helpful to as many possible, our interests will automatically be looked after if many people have economic interests. What we need is, go by Pakistani interests only, probably develop yet another port city simultaneously. By looking after economic interests of maximum possible friends will be more beneficial.


----------



## Hyde

Omar1984 said:


> I think it would be in Pakistan's best interest to give Gwadar Port to China.
> 
> Pakistan's interests are same as China's interests.
> 
> PSA is not interested in working on Gwadar Port.
> 
> 
> Gwadar Port is as important to China as it is to Pakistan so we know China will work hard on Gwadar and help Pakistan develop that very important city.



Bad Idea yaar,
I don't why know some peoples always want Gwadar port to be handed over to China 

Its our port, we should remain the prime owner of this port, we must do everything ourself........ we must welcome chinese investment and allow them to use this port for their best interests and pay taxes in exchange.......Its a simple business deal

Come use our facilities and pay a rent, service charges...

But never give them a full control of this port whatsoever. Give them full access to the port but least control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Zaki said:


> Bad Idea yaar,
> I don't why know some peoples always want Gwadar port to be handed over to China
> 
> Its our port, we should remain the prime owner of this port, we must do everything ourself........ we must welcome chinese investment and allow them to use this port for their best interests and pay taxes in exchange.......Its a simple business deal
> 
> Come use our facilities and pay a rent, service charges...
> 
> But never give them a full control of this port whatsoever. Give them full access to the port but least control



I'm not saying to hand this port to China permanently. We have a 40 year contract with PSA, instead we should break that contract and form a 10-20 year contract with China on this port.

As of now PSA Port Singapore Authority has control of the port, not Pakistan, and PSA is influenced by the enemies of Pakistan who dont want Gwadar Port to be a succeess hence the lack of effort from PSA towards Gwadar Port.

China's interest is the same as Pakistan's interest. China wants Gwadar Port to be a success just as Pakistan does. China wants Balochistan province to be stable so oil supplies from Gwadar port can reach from Balochistan through the Karakoram Highay into China.

What would you rather want? This port to be in control of PSA or to be in control of Pakistan's closest most trustworthy ally who shares every interest with Pakistan?

China knows how to make this port a success. The Chinese are very hard working, they will work on this port and on Gwadar to make both the port and the city a huge success.


Pakistan has limited resources, and our people are lazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*PSA fails to attract traffic to Gwadar 
​*

Pakistan's new Gwadar port has been struggling to attract shipping lines, a failure that sources close to the port blame on poor marketing.

At present, the only vessels using the facility are those carrying government urea cargo.

Operator PSA had planned to turn the port into a transhipment hub, but without noticeable success to date. Local businessmen are now calling upon the government to take charge of the port's affairs, while local investors are said to be creating a consortium to buy the port from PSA. The local Balochistan government is also said to be willing to take part.

In the three years that it is been open, only 92 vessels have called, despite the potential gateway role it has in serving the Central Asian States. It had been hoped that overspill container traffic from both Karachi and Qasim ports would move to Gwadar, but this has not happened.

Should either PSA or the Pakistani government withdraw from the existing contact, a penalty of $20m would have to be paid.

A spokesperson for PSA emphasised: "We have invested $40m since 2007 when the 40-year contract was signed."


----------



## Karachiite

Omar1984 said:


> I'm not saying to hand this port to China permanently. We have a 40 year old contract with PSA, instead we should break that contract and form a 10-20 year contract with China on this port.
> 
> As of now PSA Port Singapore Authority has control of the port, not Pakistan, and PSA is influenced by the enemies of Pakistan who dont want Gwadar Port to be a succeess hence the lack of effort from PSA towards Gwadar Port.
> 
> China's interest is the same as Pakistan's interest. China wants Gwadar Port to be a success just as Pakistan does. China wants Balochistan province to be stable so oil supplies from Gwadar port can reach from Balochistan through the Karakoram Highay into China.
> 
> What would you rather want? This port to be in control of PSA or to be in control of Pakistan's closest most trustworthy ally who shares every interest with Pakistan?
> 
> China knows how to make this port a success. The Chinese are very hard working, they will work on this port and on Gwadar to make both the port and the city a huge success.
> 
> 
> Pakistan has limited resources, and our people are lazy.



If it was under Pakistan's govt then it would be called Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oct605032048

Zaki said:


> Makran coastal high was completed 6-7 years ago
> 
> Even the motorway has already been built. I guess 90 - 95% of the motorway has been completed between Sindh and Balochistan. Hopefully soon all 4 provinces will be connected with each other through motorways.



what is a motorway? I mean what is the difference between it and a highway?


----------



## Hyde

oct605032048 said:


> what is a motorway? I mean what is the difference between it and a highway?



Here is your answer 

Answers.com - What is the difference between a Highway Freeway and an Interstate


----------



## Omar1984

oct605032048 said:


> what is a motorway? I mean what is the difference between it and a highway?



A motorway is a dual-carriageway limited access highway with grade separated junctions designed and built solely for motorised traffic. In English-speaking countries the term is used in the United Kingdom, some parts of Australia, New Zealand, Pakistan, some other Commonwealth nations, and Ireland in Irish). In Ireland, a road built to motorway standard, but without the designation (and the regulations and traffic restrictions resulting from that designation), is known as a high-quality dual carriageway. Motorways are identical to freeways as a road type, and comparable to the United States's Interstate Highways as a classification.
Motorway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The M8 motorway of Gwadar is currently being constructed. Its near its completition.

The Makran Coastal Highway is already completed. The Makran Coastal Highway is located primarily in Balochistan, Pakistan. It follows the Arabian Sea coast from Karachi to Gwadar. It is also referred to as National Highway 10 or N10.


----------



## ajpirzada

Omar1984 said:


> *PSA fails to attract traffic to Gwadar
> ​*
> 
> Pakistan's new Gwadar port has been struggling to attract shipping lines, a failure that sources close to the port blame on poor marketing.
> 
> At present, the only vessels using the facility are those carrying government urea cargo.
> 
> Operator PSA had planned to turn the port into a transhipment hub, but without noticeable success to date. Local businessmen are now calling upon the government to take charge of the port's affairs, while local investors are said to be creating a consortium to buy the port from PSA. The local Balochistan government is also said to be willing to take part.
> 
> In the three years that it is been open, only 92 vessels have called, despite the potential gateway role it has in serving the Central Asian States. It had been hoped that overspill container traffic from both Karachi and Qasim ports would move to Gwadar, but this has not happened.
> 
> Should either PSA or the Pakistani government withdraw from the existing contact, a penalty of $20m would have to be paid.
> 
> A spokesperson for PSA emphasised: "We have invested $40m since 2007 when the 40-year contract was signed."



give it to china or not is a different question but why blame PSA? we havent given them any road links. why would anyone use Gwadar when goods have to be redirected to Karachi ultimately.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwader port fully operational: Babar Ghauri ​*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 3 (APP): Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping, Babar Khan Ghauri on Wednesday told the Upper House of Parliament that Gwadar Port was fully operational, however, the incompletion of N-85 highway was the major hurdle in getting maximum output from the port. He said the port had handled more than 120 vessels carrying over 2 million metric tons of Urea and 0.9 million metric tons of Wheat.

Replying to a question, Babar said the completion of N-85 road linking Gwadar with Rathodero would make the port operational for transit trade and local import and export. 

So far the government had spent Rs. 2 billion as transportation fee in using the alternate route for the port, he added.

He said the land required for the free zone for establishing port related industries and production of base cargo, had not so far been made available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSher

We need to speed up the operations of the port ASAP.


----------



## Hyde

any update on the status of M-8 Motorway


----------



## Omar1984

*SC seeks comments over Gwadar Concession Agreement ​*

ISLAMABAD: Supreme Court has directed chairman Gwadar Port Authority and Secretary Ports and Shipping to file till December 8 para-wise comments over the issue of award of contract to a Singapore company for developing the Gwadar port.

The directive was issued on a joint petition in super cession of its own initiative taken earlier through suo motu.

A three-member bench comprising Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, Justice Ghulam Rabbani and Justice Khalil-ur-Ramday heard the constitution petition filed by Muhammad Zakir Khan & others vs The Federation of Pakistan & others.

The bench observed in its order that prima-facie strong and convincing arguments have been incorporated in the petition to persuade this Court to grant the relief, which was prayed.

Abdul Hafeez Pirzada, Sikandar Bashir Mohmand and Mehmood A. Sheikh, AOR appeared on behalf of the petitioners and prayed that the Concession Agreement between Gwadar Port Authority and Port of Singapore Authority Gwadar private Ltd, should be declared as annulled and cancelled as it violated the laws and the objectives for which it was created.

They said that the Federal Government and the Gwadar Port Authority be directed to resume the possession, operation and management of the Gwadar Port and all of its facilities.

Abdul Hafeez Pirzada, the counsel, read out the contents of the agreement.

Earlier, the apex court had taken up a suo motu notice on failure of the PSA in developing the port despite incentives provided by`the government. But now it would hear the pending pleas.


----------



## Omar1984

*Balochistan govt to challenge Gwadar Port pact in SC ​*

QUETTA - Government of Balochistan has decided to challenge the agreement of Gwadar Port with Port of Singapore Port Authority in the Supreme Court, a reliable source within the government seeking anonymity told TheNation here on Friday night.

According to the source, the provincial government would file a petition in the apex court within a few days pleading that the said agreement was inked by Musharraf government without taking people of Balochistan into confidence. 

It is worth mentioning here that Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raisani is of the view that Gwadar Port as well as Reko Diq agreements should be revoked and new agreements in accordance with the wishes of the Baloch people should be made. The previous government had given Gwadar Port to Port of Singapore Authority for 40 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

There are no real developments happening in Gwadar. The people there are living in extreme poverty, most of them don't even have clean water. Gwadar was lost when the new corrupt govt came in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

Aashiq said:


> There are no real developments happening in Gwadar. The people there are living in extreme poverty, most of them don't even have clean water. Gwadar was lost when the new corrupt govt came in.



There is always hope.

Like Karachi once was, Gwadar is a fishing community. Once Gwadar Port is connected to the rest of the country, we'll see Gwadar become developed like Karachi. And once Gwadar is connected to Central Asia and China, we'll see Gwadar become better than Karachi.

Yes the new government is not working on the potential our country has.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajpirzada

*Pakistan may nix port deal with PSA, China to benefit?*


Tue Nov 9, 2010 9:28am EST
* Provincial government to challenge port deal in court

* PSA fails to bring in trade

* Security concerns discourage trade

By Kamran Haider

ISLAMABAD, Nov 9 (Reuters) - The head of Pakistan's Baluchistan province pledged on Tuesday to challenge in the courts what he said was a "one-sided" deal with a Singapore company to run a strategic harbour in Gwadar port.

Authorities dismissed any notion that the port would be handed to Chinese control because of its substantial investment. But analysts suspect China would push for a major say over the port to back its bid to expand its influence in the Indian Ocean.

Pakistan, struggling to revive its debt-hit economy, is keen to become a conduit for trade to landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asia. It has three major ports -- Gwadar in Baluchistan and two at Karachi, 450 km (280 miles) to the east.

As initially envisaged, former president Pervez Musharraf's government gave management and operational control of the deep-sea port to Singapore's PSA International Ltd [PSAIN.UL] in February 2007 for 40 years.

But the chief minister of the government of Baluchistan, the southwestern province where Gawdar port is located, said he would seek its cancellation by the Supreme Court this month.

"After consultation with legal experts and law ministry, we have decided that we will go to the court this month and seek its cancellation," Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani said in an interview in Islamabad. "It's a one-sided agreement. It's our land. It's our port and we should run it."

He said PSA International Ltd had neither brought in trade nor expanded the port. But there were no plans to hand the port to China. "Why can we not operate it ourselves? We have trained people."

PSA, which runs ports around the world and is owned by state wealth fund Temasek Holdings, declined comment.

LOW CARGO LEVELS, NO INVESTMENT

Gwadar port handled about $700 million in cargo in 2009, less than half of its cargo capacity, a port and shipping ministry official said. He said the company had made no investment despite an agreement to invest $525 million over five years.

Pakistan gets only 9 percent of the port's total revenue.

Slow business also caused suspension of planned $1.5 billion investment by a Chinese company, Tianjin Zhongbei Harbour Engineering, he said.

In September, Pakistan's naval chief asked the government to review the contract for the same reasons. [ID:nSGE68N06W]

Gwadar, 70 km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border and on the doorstep of Gulf shipping lanes, was conceived over a decade ago with hopes it would handle transhipment traffic for the Gulf.

A regional maritime industry source said a failure to develop infrastructure by the port and check security discouraged trade.

Under the agreement, the Baluchistan government, which has been battling a decades-old low-level revolt by nationalists for provincial autonomy, was to develop a free-zone for warehouses and export processing zone and establish road and rail links.

The central government, led by Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani, appears unwilling to defend the contract with PSA.

"I don't think we will. We can only prove that we followed the due process at the time of awarding the contract," a senior government official said.

Middle East and South Asia director of the private intelligence company STRATFOR, Kamran Bokhari, said Beijing was likely seeking to acquire influence over the port.

"The Chinese do want to have considerable access to it," he said. "The port serves as a key location facilitating Beijing's attempts to expand its influence further west," he said.

This will upset India, which has already expressed concern over China's influence in the region.

Pakistan may nix port deal with PSA, China to benefit? | Reuters


----------



## Omar1984

*Deal with Singapore firm may be cancelled
​*






Former president Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s government gave management and operations of the port to Singapore&#8217;s PSA International Ltd in February 2007 for 40 years. 


ISLAMABAD: The chief minister of Balochistan has pledged to challenge in court what he said was a &#8220;one-sided&#8221; deal with a Singapore-based company to run the Gwadar Port.

Authorities also dismissed the notion that control of the port would be handed over to the Chinese because of their substantial investment. However, analysts suspect that China will push for a major say over the port in a bid to expand influence in the Indian Ocean.

Meanwhile, Pakistan is keen to become a conduit for trade to landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asia. The country has three major ports &#8211; Gwadar in Balochistan and two at Karachi.

Former president Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s government gave management and operational control of the deep-sea port in Gwadar to Singapore&#8217;s PSA International Limited in February 2007 for a period of 40 years.

However, Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani on Tuesday asserted that he will seek cancellation of the agreement through the Supreme Court.

&#8220;After consultation with legal experts and the law ministry, we have decided that we will go to court this month and seek its cancellation,&#8221; said Raisani. &#8220;It&#8217;s a one-sided agreement. It&#8217;s our land. It&#8217;s our port and we should run it.&#8221;

He added that PSA International had neither brought in trade nor had it expanded the port.

Furthermore, he clarified that there were no plans to hand over the port to China. &#8220;Why can we not operate it ourselves? We have trained people,&#8221; questioned the chief minister.

Meanwhile, PSA &#8211; which runs ports around the world and is owned by state wealth fund Temasek Holdings &#8211; declined to comment.

Low cargo levels, no investment

Gwadar Port handled cargo worth approximately $700 million in cargo in 2009, less than half of its capacity, according to a port and shipping ministry official. He said the company had made no investment despite an agreement to invest $525 million over five years.

Pakistan gets only nine percent of the port&#8217;s total revenue. Slow business has also caused suspension of the planned $1.5 billion investment by a Chinese company, Tianjin Zhongbei Harbour Engineering, he said.

In September, the naval chief had asked the government to review the contract for the same reasons.

Gwadar was conceived over a decade ago with hopes it would handle transhipment traffic for the Gulf. A regional maritime industry source said a failure to develop infrastructure by the port and check security discouraged trade.

Under the agreement, the Balochistan government, which has been battling a decades-old low-level revolt by nationalists for provincial autonomy, was to develop a free-zone for warehouses and export processing zone in addition to establishing road and rail links.

The central government also appears unwilling to defend the contract with PSA. &#8220;I don&#8217;t think we will. We can only prove that we followed the due process at the time of awarding the contract,&#8221; commented a senior government official.

Middle East and South Asia director of the private intelligence company STRATFOR, Kamran Bokhari, said Beijing was probably seeking to acquire influence over the port. &#8220;The Chinese do want to have considerable access to it,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The port serves as a key location facilitating Beijing&#8217;s attempts to expand its influence further west,&#8221; he added.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 10th, 2010.


----------



## Omar1984

*N-85 highway to resolve Balochistan&#8217;s problems ​*

* No country providing oil to Pak free of cost, NA informed

* Motorway Police being trained to counter terrorism 

By Ijaz Kakakhel 

ISLAMABAD: The National Assembly on Friday was informed that the incompletion of the N-85 highway was the major hurdle in getting maximum output from the Gwadar Port, which has the capacity to resolve half of the problems of Balochistan.

During a question-hour session, Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghauri said the port had the capacity to increase imports and exports to Central Asian states. 

&#8220;The completion of N-85 road linking Gwadar with Rathodero would make the port operational for transit trade and local import and export. Until completion of this road the port could not be developed. This was included in mega projects of Balochistan and through full operations of the port, majority of problems of the province would be resolved, &#8220; he said. 

He said all the basic facilities were available at Gwadar Fish Harbour except for pontoons (low level floating platform for small fishing boats). The PC-1 for pontoons had been approved and the same would be procured subject to funds-availability, he added. Regarding smuggling, the minister said that control and prevention of smuggling was related with the defence and interior ministries.

Answering a question, Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Syed Naveed Qamar informed the lower house that no country had supplied free of cost oil to Pakistan except some oil companies of Kuwait which provided oil on deferred payment. In response to supplementary questions, he said that the government was aware of the fuel prices and was introducing LPG fuel and CNG buses. &#8220;We can not control fuel prices artificially by borrowing as done in the past,&#8221; he maintained. 

About increase in fuel prices, the minister said that increase in fuel prices was linked with international market and the government collected no additional money by increasing fuel prices. To another supplementary question, the minister said that the government collects Rs 8 and Rs 10 per liter on diesel and motor spirit respectively under the head of petroleum levy. 

He said that about 9,615,254 tonnes of salt was produced during the last five year in the country. &#8220;At present, rock salt is being mined from the Punjab and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa,&#8221; he added. He said that large salt resources were available in the country, that were sufficient for more than 100 years. 

Defence Minister Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar apprised the National Assembly that the new aviation policy was being introduced and its draft was with the Defence Ministry. However, the policy was linked with Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) plan of up-gradation and rehabilitation, he added. The minister said, &#8220; We are waiting for some details regarding Airblue crash and the report would be made public as soon as possible&#8221;. About counter-terrorism, Federal Minister for Communication Dr Arbab Alamgir Khan in a written reply to the National Assembly said that special commando course had been started for the police. 

&#8220;During the training, modern and the most sophisticated techniques have been introduced to eliminate terrorism. Four batches of commandos have already been trained and the fifth batch is in progress. Subjects of effective security measures and anti-terrorism were being taught in each course,&#8221; the minister maintained.


----------



## mughaljee

since many years, we are not getting by gwadar , which we calculate ?


----------



## faisaljaffery

any update regarding work progress on Gwadar Ratodero Motorway?


----------



## Omar1984

*SC moved for early hearing of plea against Gwadar contract ​*

LAHORE: Watan Party (women&#8217;s wing) Lahore President Mamona Khan on Monday moved the Supreme Court, seeking an early decision on a petition already pending with the court against awarding Gwadar Deep Seaport contract to the Singapore Ports Authority (SPA).

The petitioner&#8217;s counsel, Barrister Zafarullah Khan, requested the court to fix December 8 for hearing of the main petition. He alleged that the contact awarded to the Singaporean company in 2006 had violated several articles of the constitution.


----------



## muse

Who cares if Pakistan loses, some politician and some bureaucrat will win


*Who is selling this gold mine?*

Monday, November 22, 2010 
Ikram Sehgal



Reko Diq is a remote location in the north-west of Chagai, a sparsely populated district in north-western Balochistan. The weather in the desert there ranges from searing summers of 40-50°C to freezing winters of down to 10°C, with precipitations (winter rain and some snowfall) of less than 40mm. Periods of high wind and dust- and sandstorms have a demobilising impact on local activities and trade. Access to Chagai district is from the Zahidan-Quetta highway. 

A large low-grade copper porphyry deposit, Reko Diq has total mineral resources of 5.9 billion tons of ore with an average copper grade of 0.41 per cent and gold grade of 0.22 g/ton. The economically mineable portion of the deposit has been calculated at 2.2 billion tons, with an average copper grade of 0.53 per cent and gold grade of 0.30 g/ton. The annual production is estimated at 200,000 tons of copper and 250,000 ounces of gold contained in 600,000 tons of concentrate. At todays international prices of copper at $8,600/ton (with cost of production at $1,500/ton) and gold at $1,350/ounce (with cost of production $350/ounce), the profit works out to $1.42 billion for copper and $2.5 billion for gold, $4 billion approximately annually from a revenue of $4.65 billion. This translates to $224 billions profit from revenues of $260 billion over the life of the mine.

BHP Billiton initially signed the exploration licence with the government of Balochistan in 1993, while Tethyan Copper Company (TCC) was being formed in Australia, with BHP Billiton having 75 per cent and the Balochistan government 25 per cent. 

With gold and copper established in substantial quantity, BHP sold its stake 37.5 per cent each to the Chilean Conglomerate Antofagasta Minerals and the Canadian company Barrick Gold. TCC has completed an extensive exploration programme at Reko Diq with more than 300,000 meters drilling. Negotiations with the Balochistan government and the government of Pakistan are underway for getting the very crucial mining licence, since the exploration licence expires in February.

As soon as the mining lease is granted, it will be followed by project financing and construction of ancillary infrastructure to make the mine operational. $3 billions investment is required over a four-year period of construction to build a world-class copper and gold open-pit mine that will utilise a conventional truck and shovel technique. Giant mechanical shovels will be used to dig out the copper ore, which will then be loaded onto 360-ton trucks to haul copper ore on a daily basis from the mine to the processing facility. The rocks (ore) will be crushed in giant crushers, and the crushed ore will be transferred to a fine-grinding stage and converted into a powdered form. Containing small quantities of copper and gold, this powder will pass through a separation process called flotation, resulting in 30 per cent concentrated slurry of copper and traces of gold.

The initial processing plant envisages 110,000 tons of ore per day (and another 170,000 tons of waste) processed through the flotation process. A 682-kilometre concentrate pipeline, the worlds largest, will then transport the slurry from the mine site to Gwadar to a dedicated marine terminal facility at the port for storage and subsequent transfer to shipping vessels. 

Commercial mining operations are anticipated to last 56 years at an estimated annual operating expense of about $400 million, approximately half of which will be spent within Pakistan. TCC claims to have already spent over $200 million since 2006 on exploration and technical studies. 

Plans include a 189MW dedicated plant which will provide power for the project, ancillaries and the residential colony. Heavy furnace-oil-based combined cycle reciprocating engines will be installed to provide 99.5 per cent availability. The concentrate produced at the processing plant will be further fluidised into a slurry of 53-57 per cent and transported to Gwadar via a pipeline. 

The other main features of the pipeline, apart from its being the worlds largest underground pipeline for slurry, are that leak-detection equipment will be installed and the pipeline will be encased in concrete at river crossings and three booster stations will be established along the route.

A number of facilities will be built at Gwadar port in order to handle the concentrate for final shipment. They include dewatering facilities and pressure filters for the removal of concentrate to from the slurry, a covered shed to store dried concentrate, a conveyor belt to transport the concentrate from the storage yard to the shipping berth, and a ship-loader to load the ship with the concentrate cargo.
About the investors, BHP Billiton is the worlds largest supplier of iron ore and sea-traded hard coking coal, largest producer of export thermal coal, lead and zinc and third-largest producer of copper. It is the worlds sixth-largest producer of aluminium and produces three per cent of the worlds diamond supply. It has a significant oil and gas business. 

To build and operate a railway from the northern Chilean port of Antofagasta (which gives the name to the company) to the Bolivian capital of La Paz, Antofagasta and the Bolivia Railway Company were incorporated in London in 1888. A majority interest in the company was acquired in 1980 by the Luksic Group, a Chilean industrial family. The patriarch of the Luksic family, the late Andronico Luksic, who died in 2005, was born to a Croatian immigrant and a Bolivian mother. In 1982, Antofagasta Holdings Plc (renamed Antofagasta Plc in 1999) was formed as the new holding company in Chile. Antofagasta diversified into a number of other sectors, including mining. Today it is one of the largest international copper-producing companies in the world.

Canadas Barrick Gold Corporation, owned by the Munk family, is the gold industry leader, with 25 operating mines and a number of large, long-life projects located across five continents. Its founder-chairman, Peter Munk, is, like Luksic an immigrant, but from Hungary. It has the worlds largest reserves of 139.8 million ounces of gold, 6.1 billion pounds of copper reserves and 1.06 billion ounces of contained silver within gold reserves as of Dec 31, 2009. In 2009, Barrick produced 7.42 million ounces of gold at the net cash cost of $363 per ounce and 393 million pounds of copper at the net cash cost of 0.85 per pound. It has since reduced costs even further.

Who in the government of Pakistan or the Balochistan government originally gave the waiver to BHP Billiton to palm off its 75 per cent share and at what price, without being privy to the deal? Why are the Chileans and Canadians risking life and limb, as well as their investment in such a dangerous area, except for a huge profit? Why is Tethyan not making the smelting plants in Pakistan, instead of shipping the concentrate abroad? Why dont we do the mining ourselves, paying for foreign expertise. 

Considering that cyanide will be used extensively in the mining, that should go well with the dirt which we will be left at the end of this scandalous transition.

Who is now trying to sell this gold mine for nothing? Can the Supreme Court please make an example out of someone?


The writer is a defence and political analyst. Email: isehgal@pathfinder9 .com


----------



## Omar1984

*Supreme Court hears challenge to Gwadar port deal ​*





The chief minister of Balochistan, the southwestern province where Gwadar port is located, is seeking the cancellation of the contract with Singapore state-owned PSA International Ltd on the grounds that it is a &#8220;one-sided&#8221; deal. &#8211; Photo by APP (File)


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan&#8217;s Supreme Court on Wednesday began hearing a regional government&#8217;s challenge to a deal with a Singapore company to run a strategic port in which China has a substantial investment.

The chief minister of Baluchistan, the southwestern province where Gwadar port is located, is seeking the cancellation of the contract with Singapore state-owned PSA International Ltd on the grounds that it is a &#8220;one-sided&#8221; deal.

&#8220;In the contract, the federal government did not consider the reservations of the Baluchistan government, nor were we taken into confidence,&#8221; advocate general Salahuddin Mengal, who represents the Baluchistan government, told the court.

&#8220;We ask the court to order the federal government to scrap, cancel the contract.&#8221;

Authorities have dismissed speculation that the deep-sea port would be handed to Chinese control, after China provided 80 percent of the initial $248 million development costs.

China helped build the port on Pakistan&#8217;s Arabian Sea coast partly with a view to opening up an energy and trade corridor from the Gulf, across Pakistan to western China.

Analysts suspect China would push for a major say over the port to back its bid to expand its influence in the Indian Ocean. This would upset India, which has already expressed concern over China&#8217;s influence in the region.

Pakistan, struggling to revive its debt-laden economy, is keen to become a conduit for trade to landlocked Afghanistan and Central Asia. It has three major ports &#8212; Gwadar in Baluchistan and two at Karachi, 450 km (280 miles) to the east.

China and Pakistan call each other &#8220;all-weather friends&#8221; and their close ties have been underpinned by long-standing wariness of their common neighbour, India, and a desire to hedge against U.S. influence in the region.

China is Pakistan&#8217;s main supplier of conventional arms and analysts believe China supported Pakistan&#8217;s nuclear weapons programme in past decades.

&#8220;India wants to tell everybody that China is expanding its tentacles and emerging as a maritime threat but it is the perception which is not shared by any of the regional countries,&#8221; said Riffat Hussein, chairman of the department of defence and strategic studies at Quaid-e-Azam University in Islamabad. &#8220;It&#8217;s a highly exaggerated concern.&#8221;

Under the Gwadar deal, former President Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s government gave management and operational control of the deep-sea port to PSA, owned by Singapore sovereign wealth fund Temasek Holdings , in February 2007 for 40 years.

Under the agreement, the Baluchistan government, which has been battling a decades-old low-level revolt by nationalists for provincial autonomy, was to develop a free-zone for warehouses and export processing zone and establish road and rail links.

Baluchistan Chief Minister Mohammad Aslam Raisani has said PSA International Ltd had neither brought in trade nor expanded the port. But there were no plans to hand the port to China.

Pakistan gets only 9 percent of the port&#8217;s total revenue.

In September, Pakistan&#8217;s naval chief asked the government to review the contract for the same reasons.

Gwadar, 70 km (45 miles) east of the Iranian border and on the doorstep of Gulf shipping lanes, was conceived over a decade ago with hopes it would handle transhipment traffic for the Gulf. &#8211; Reuters


----------



## Omar1984

*SC stays transfer of Gwadar Port land ​*






KARACHI: The Supreme Court on Wednesday issued a stay order against the sale of Gwadar Port&#8217;s immovable property to private firms till further orders. 

A three-member bench headed by Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry ruled that the stay order will remain effective unless the court decides several petitions challenging a contract awarded to operate Gwadar Port. 

The court also admitted for hearing a petition filed by the Balochistan government to become a party in this case. 

In addition, the apex court expressed its annoyance over the government for acquiring services of private lawyers instead of Attorney General.

Later, the case was put off for three weeks. SAMAA


----------



## Mani2020

What the hell is going-on in this country,everything is getting sell first the gold mines and now gawadar port.the last thing we want from government is to openly sale the civilians .


----------



## alibaz

Mani2020 said:


> What the hell is going-on in this country,everything is getting sell first the gold mines and now gawadar port.the last thing we want from government is to openly sale the civilians .



Dagh to achay hotay hain

Dagh to chala jaye ga per yeh waqt phir nahi aye ga

(Pir Murshad Sarkar)

Allah bless us all, may give us sufficient wisdom to chose right rulers for ourselves


----------



## Omar1984

Mani2020 said:


> What the hell is going-on in this country,everything is getting sell first the gold mines and now gawadar port.the last thing we want from government is to openly sale the civilians .



It was Musharraf who sold Gwadar Port to Singapore. We are now trying to get the Port back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Omar1984 said:


> It was Musharraf who sold Gwadar Port to Singapore. We are now trying to get the Port back.



how can he sold a golden sparrow to singapore? was he nuts? for how many dollars he sold it?


----------



## ajpirzada

have u give the promised land and road links to Singapore port authority? if not then who is it we should blame? ourselves......

just saying xyz is stealing our property is not enough. also state what exactly is being stolen.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar Port case: SC stays allotment of land to foreign company
​*





The Supreme Court has issued a stay order against the allotment of land belonging to the Gwadar Port Trust Authority to a foreign company.


ISLAMABAD: The Supreme Court has issued a stay order against the allotment of land belonging to the Gwadar Port Trust Authority to a foreign company.

In Wednesday&#8217;s hearing, the court directed that the land &#8211; measuring 600 square kilometres &#8211; must not be transferred to the Singapore Port Authority (SPA) until the final verdict of the case.

A three-member bench of the Supreme Court, headed by Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, was hearing the case regarding alleged corruption in the allotment of Gwadar Port Trust&#8217;s land to SPA. Applicant Barrister Zafarullah had said that Gwadar Port&#8217;s land has been allotted to SPA and pleaded that a stay order be issued against the allotment.

Abdul Hafiz Pirzada said that the Balochistan government is not satisfied with the allotment of the contract to SPA. &#8220;The contract was awarded without the permission of the Council of Common Interests (CCI), which is a violation of the Constitution,&#8221; he said.

The federation&#8217;s counsel Ramzan Chaudhary assured the court that neither the land was transferred nor will it be transferred. Hearing was then adjourned for three weeks.

The CJP, while expressing dissatisfaction over the government&#8217;s expenditure, observed that the court had tried to retrieve each and every penny from the defaulters but the government has no check on the national exchequer.

The court also accepted the Balochistan government&#8217;s request against awarding the contract of Gwadar Port to a foreign company.

The court also expressed annoyance over the government&#8217;s hiring of private lawyers to represent it in the case instead of hiring the services of the attorney-general of Pakistan (AGP) and directed the AGP to bring the matter into the prime minister&#8217;s notice.

Justice Khalil-ur-Rehman Ramday remarked that the national exchequer is the nation&#8217;s wealth. &#8220;It is strange that every government institution hires the services of private lawyers on the public&#8217;s expense, which is not desirable,&#8221; he said, adding that in the presence of the AGP, what was the need to hire a private lawyer.

Published in The Express Tribune, December 9th, 2010.
.


----------



## maverick1977

Yes, the new motorway M8 is in progress it will connect to Rato dero in upper sindh. M4 will be complete by the end of 2011 between Multan and Faisalabad, 233kms.

Now to connect Multan to Rato Dero there are two more Motorways. One running from Multan to Dera Ghazi khan 120kms, it is called M5. and then from Dera Ghazi Khan to Rato Dero is called M6. 

i am not sure when M8 will be completed, which will be 830kms long running from Gwadar to Turbat to Awami to Khuzdar to Ratodero will be complete. All i can say work is in progress and it might be completed by 2014 or 2015. 

Meanwhile, M5 and M6 might start around 2012 after the completion of M4. I am assuming these Motorway projects will be complete by 2015 and we can safely say that from Peshawar to Gawadar all motorways will be open by 2015.

Similarly, China will lay a new track from Gwadar along M8 and N55 which will eventually connect after splitting between and meeting at quetta line and and sindh line. timeline is not available for that line. In the same fashion, Havelia and kashgar pakistan china line which is 750kms line will cost 2.5 to 3.0 billion $. this will be one of the most expensive project but will connect china to Pakistan via rail , hence, increase commerce... 

Land trasport will be feasible for running a transit supplies for turkmanestan, uzbekistan and afghanistan. Wheres rail line will be beneficial to china in a big way.


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan to offer Tashkent Gwadar reach​*
TASHKENT - Pakistan is now focusing it attention on developing bilateral relations with Central Asian Republics (CARs) in an attempt to prepare itself for handling Afghanistan situation once the ISAF and NATO troops pull out of this war-torn Muslim neighbouring country.

Pakistan being a frontline state in the America-led war on terror has it genuine concerns regarding future of the region. Its concerns are shared by all those neighboring states in Central Asia. Islamabad wishes to take these states on board for formulating future strategy to ensure peace and tranquility in the region. Being Muslim states a closer cooperation is the need of the hour. It was against this backdrop that Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani undertook a two-day official visit to Kyrgyzstan on March 15 and held detailed discussion with counterpart Almazbek Atambaev for further deepening bilateral relations and exchanging views on regional and international issues. The two countries signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) on establishing Joint Business Council and an agreement on cooperation in military training. Only 9 days after his Kyrgyz visit, Premier Gilani is now arriving in Uzbekistan&#8217;s capital Tashkent Thursday (today) on a two-day official visit to hold bilateral talks with a focus on Afghanistan. Both Pakistan and Uzbekistan are cognizant of the multiple challenges being faced by the region. Islamabad and Tashkent are determined to work together for stability, peace and development to the mutual benefit as well as the region as a whole.

Pakistan and Uzbekistan have been closely cooperating at various regional and international forums including Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO), Economic Cooperation Organisation (ECO), Organisation of Islamic Conference (OIC) and the United Nations. In fact, it was Uzbekistan which helped Pakistan secure the Observer status at the SCO. Pakistan would seek Uzbek support for attaining full membership of SCO.

Another item on the agenda for official talks is to offer Uzbekistan Gwadar seaport facilities it being the shortest route to trade with the rest of the world, including Pakistan.

During Prime Minister&#8217;s visit, taking place on the invitation of Uzbek President Islam Karimov, Pakistan and Uzbekistan will sign four agreements and MOUs including Protocol on Exchanges of Instrument of Ratification of Agreement on Transport and Transit of Goods. The MoUs to be signed include Cooperation in the field of Animal Husbandry and Veterinary Sciences as well as for Renewal of Cultural Programme.

Soon after his arrival, Premier Gilani will hold a tete-a-tete with his counterpart, the venue of which is Noval Hall International Business Centre followed by signing of MoUs and agreements and formal talks. The Premier will then leave for Oqsoray Palace, official residence of the President. Later in the evening, Gilani will attend a state banquet at Air Timur Hall.


----------



## Omar1984

*Sino-Pak ties set to touch new highs​*
SHANDONG - Sino-Pak bilateral relations would touch new heights during the next four years since leadership from both the countries has decided to pace up the development of Gwadar Port to provide China a shorter route and easy excess to world markets to dispatch its goods to remote destinations.

It may be recalled that India and the United States had unleashed negative propaganda alleging that China is building up a naval base at Gwadar which would be a serious threat to the South Asian regional peace. Pakistan and China had, time and again, denied any such plan clarifying that the seaport was being developed for commercial purposes all along. The American pressure on Pakistan, however, slowed down the pace of work on this gigantic project.

Beijing welcomes the recent statement by Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani that troops would be withdrawn from Balochistan. It feels this would resolve the law and order situation in that province and pave the way for speeding up the completion of this vital seaport.

At the same tim,e the two sides have also decided to increase their cooperation in the field of defence production and energy sectors. While China has extended a helping hand to cooperate in hydroelectric projects, it is pacing up work on early commissioning of Chashma-2 nuclear power project.

Beijing is also considering positively a request from Islamabad to fasten work on completion of remaining four nuclear power plants of 300 megawatt capacity each. 

Under the agreement, China would supply remaining plants by the end of year 2016 and they would be commissioned by the end of year 2020, reliable sources here confided to The Nation.

Chinese official seldom speak about the nature and extent of cooperation with Pakistan know since it would hurt the Indians and the Americans.

Diplomatic sources said the two sides are reviewing possible expansion of Kamra Rebuild Factory for increasing the production of F-17 Thunder aircraft under a joint agreement since Pakistan is keen to initially export these flying machines to friendly Muslim states.

Sentiments witnessed by a visiting media delegation from Pakistan during their interaction with top-ranking Chinese officials indicate that Beijing is willing to extend cooperation in all spheres of life within the purview of the bilateral relations.

Both Pakistan and China had decided to celebrate the year 2011 as 60th anniversary of establishment of diplomatic ties. The enthusiasm demonstrated by top Chinese policy-makers is very encouraging and it is certain that Pakistan would be largely benefitted.

The enthusiasm was also fully demonstrated during the visit to China by Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif to sign several Memorandums of Understanding (MoUs) for launching various projects with Beijings cooperation and assistance.

Currently a 100-member youth delegation is visiting China as part of an exchange programme. During their months stay, they would interact with top government and party officials and would also be taken to different regions to witness Chinas progress.


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Rs3bn plan for Balochistan fishermen By Amin Ahmed | From the Newspaper (10 hours ago) Today
*​
ISLAMABAD, April 29: *The Balochistan government is set to launch a Rs3 billion project in the coastal districts of Gwadar and Lasbela to improve the livelihood of poor fishermen.* Officials told Dawn on Friday that the International Fund for Agricultural Development (IFAD) had agreed to meet 85 per cent cost of the project by providing a loan of $30 million which would be approved by its executive board in Rome on May 10.

The provincial government and beneficiaries of the project will contribute to the project in the form of funds and kind.

The project spreading over six years is aimed at reducing poverty in Gwadar and Lasbela districts and increasing incomes by enhancing access of poor rural men and women to productive assets, skills, services and technologies. The project is designed to assist the provincial government in achieving its objectives of economic growth and poverty alleviation.

The overall responsibility for implementation and coordination of the project will rest with the provincial planning and development department.

Under the 18th Amendment, the provinces has got enhanced role in funding, procurement and loan management.

The amendment has increased the Balochistan government`s share in the federal divisible pool, benefiting it to contribute to the project.

According to the officials, the project is a response to the federal government`s identification of coastal areas of Sindh and Balochistan as a priority target area for the IFAD support. Since coastal areas of Sindh have been covered by financing of $36 million by the Asian Development Bank, the government has decided that the IFAD-support project will only be implemented in Balochistan.

The project will also complement the government`s own efforts through an Italian debt swap-funded fisheries infrastructure support project. While the original government concept note had suggested a primary focus on the construction of a major fishing port and related facilities, the iterative design process and consultations with stakeholders have led to the recognition that a livelihoods approach should be adopted for the project, the officials said.

Data show that rural communities living along the 1100km long coastal belt of Pakistan heavily rely on fisheries as a major source of livelihoods.

Pakistan has reasonably well-endowed fishing grounds, but most fishermen do not earn matching returns due to a combination of under-developed support infrastructure, a poor regulatory regime, antiquated harvesting and transport practices, under-developed markets and processing and weak capacity and resources of fishing communities.


----------



## Omar1984

*Rs 1.1 billion allocated for Gwadar Int&#8217;l Airport​*

ISLAMABAD: The government has allocated Rs 1100 million under Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for New Gwadar International Airport during the year 2011-12. According to details, the total estimated cost of the project is Rs 7675 million, which included Rs 1464 million of foreign loan. The total expenditure of the project up to June 2011 is Rs 485.032 million while throw forward amount as on July 1, 2011 is Rs 7189.968 million. Out of total allocation for the year 2011-12, Rs 220 million is foreign loan while Rs 880 million has been arranged from own resources. According to PSDP, a total of Rs 1470 million has been earmarked for difference ongoing schemes of Defence Division during the year 2011-12. The other major ongoing schemes included capacity building of Pakistan Meteorological Department of Islamabad, establishment of Tropical Cyclone Warning Centre at Karachi, construction of residential accommodation for operational staff at PMD Headquarters, Islamabad, Water Distribution Network Phase-III for RCB/CCB based on Khanpur Dam Water Source, establishment of MSA Digitised Operation Room at New HQ MSA Building MSA, upgradation of Pediatric, Cardiac, Surgical Facility in NIHD, AFIC and establishment of Pak-China Seismic Network in Pakistan. app


----------



## Omar1984

*Electricity import: Gwadar to get 100MW from Iran this year, Senate told​*





Another agreement is likely to be concluded by 2013 for 1,000MW for Makran division.


ISLAMABAD: 
The government is set to sign an agreement with Iran for importing 100 megawatts (MW) of electricity for Gwadar port within six months, Mir Lashkari Raisani informed the Senate.

&#8220;The agreement is a breakthrough (enabling us) to import electricity on low tariff,&#8221; he said. &#8220;With our efforts, Iran has agreed to provide electricity (at just) Rs7 per unit. In another agreement of 1,000MW, electricity import can materialise by 2013 as Islamabad and Tehran are negotiating the matter,&#8221; he explained. JUI-F&#8217;s Ismail Buledi informed the upper house of parliament that they have also signed an agreement for importing electricity from Iran for the Makran division as well. Initially, Iran would provide 35.7MW to the division from next month, he added. Earlier, there was a dispute on tariff rates as Tehran was offering electricity at Rs13 per unit but Islamabad kept requesting for a reduction in tariff, he explained.

ANP&#8217;s Ilyas Bilour said army and security agencies are responsible and respectable departments and everyone should give them due regard. &#8220;The only way to pay tribute to our motherland is by showing loyalty and devotion,&#8221; he said.

Counter Terrorism Authority Act 

Interior Minister Rehman Malik said that the National Counter Terrorism Authority Act would be tabled before parliament for approval. In this regard, he urged the Senate committee on interior to finalise amendments in the Anti-Terrorism Act as soon as possible for effectively prosecuting anti-social elements. Provinces will issue arms licences after the completion of the devolution process, he added.

NCHD&#8217;s unpaid employees

Jamaat-e-Islami&#8217;s Prof Muhammad Ibrahim Khan said the employees of National Commission for Human Development (NCHD) were calling for the payment of the remainder of their salaries. &#8220;It is important that the government should resolve the issue as soon as possible,&#8221; he demanded.

Chairman of the Implementation Commission Senator Raza Rabbani said that some elements were creating hurdles in the way of the devolution.

&#8220;I know some elements are dead against the devolution process<&#8221; Rabbani said.

He was speaking on various points of orders in the Senate.

Rabbani said that the commission would approve the devolution process by the end of this month.

On the NCHD issue, he said that all teachers were working on contract basis. &#8220;So, it is difficult for the government and the provinces to accept these employees after the devolution,&#8221; he added. &#8220;The lawmakers who favour the regularisation of these teachers should approach prime minister, who is in-charge of the Council of Common Interests &#8212; engage provinces to resolve such issues,&#8221; he added.

Outstanding dues of the teachers would be cleared till June 30, he said.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 24th, 2011.


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

Urea import through Gwadar not helping locals​ 
Hina Mahgul Rind
Thursday, July 07, 2011

KARACHI: The government is importing 100,000 tons of urea through Gwadar Port this month, but it will not help the people of Gwadar, Senator Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo said. 

The total urea to reach the country in July is 150,000 tons, including 100,000 tons through Gwadar Port. 

But Bizenjo said that Gwadar Port must not depend on the governments seasonal cargo. The government should take Gwadar Port seriously and should be more focused to develop the links to the port as a port cannot be run in isolation. 

The government should give priority to the development of the roads, not to the seasonal cargos, said the National Party Senator. 

Due to these government cargoes of wheat and urea commencing from 2008, the Singapore Port Authority has managed to handle numerous ships, but not a single ship belonging to the private sector has been attracted by PSA. 

In 2008, 2009 and 2010 when 3.073 million metric tons of wheat and urea was imported through Gwadar port, the government incurred extra cost of about Rs1 billion. 

The government imported 133,219 metric tons of urea during March and April 2011 through Gwadar port and incurred extra cost of about Rs330 million. 

The total extra cost that the government has incurred so far due to import of government cargoes through Gwadar port is about Rs1.33 billion. 

These government subsidies only benefited some individuals and not the people of Gwadar, the former National Assembly member said. 

The ultimate beneficiaries are people from outside the Balochistan and PSA. Even most of the skilled labour is hired from Karachi, he said. 

The government should invest this money in development of the connectivity of the port to the rest of the country, he said. 

Most of the connectivity roads are 30 to 40 percent completed. The government should complete these roads so that the port is connected to the rest of the country according to the master plan and starts attracting business. 

Round-the-clock and efficient movement of containers to and from the port should be made possible by completing roads to Karachi (the Makran Coastal Highway), to Punjab through Turbat, Khoshab, Awaran, Khuzdar, Ratodero and to Quetta through Turbat, Panjgur, and Surab. 

He said that the Balochistan situation is not as tense as that of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and FATA, but developments preject are being carried out there and not in Balochistan. 

If only 50 percent of the amount spent on giving government cargo to Gwadar had been spent on schools, hospitals and roads, it would have improved the living conditions of the people on a long term basis. 

Ahmed Baksh Lehri, Chief Secretary Balochistan, said that the issues pertaining to Balochistan will be discussed in federal cabinet meetings to be held in Balochistan. 

He said that Gwadar Port cannot be made fully operational until some issues are resolved. 

The chief secretary said that a substitute land would be provided to Pakistan Navy at the sea front in Pishukan. The proposal of the substitute land has been sent to the federal government, he said. 

Balochistan government will provide 300 acres of land to Pakistan Navy for free and the rest of the land will be provided at the rate of around Rs100,000 per acre. 

The federal government is yet to reply on the issue.


----------



## Omar1984

*&#8216;Gwadar Port project vital for economic uplift&#8217;​*

ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Finance Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh said Gwadar Port project is vital for the economic uplift of the country and coastal lines of Balochistan. Presiding over a meeting about the progress of different sections of Gwadar Link Road to Rattodaro he was informed about the four projects of Gwadar Rattodaro Link Road and M-8 Gwadar-Turber-Hoshab (193 km) would be completed by December 2012. It was informed overall progress is 68 percent and the PSDP allocation for FY 2011-12 was Rs 15 million. The meeting informed the overall progress on N-85-Hosbad-Panjgur-Naag-Basima-Sorab (454 km) was 17 percent and PSDP allocation for FY 2011-12 was Rs 1800 million. It would be completed by June 2014. Meanwhile, M-8-Hosbab-Awaran-Khuzdar (414 km) project will be initiated in second phase. The minister was informed the design phase of the Bahima-Khuzdar section has been completed the PC-1 costing Rs 4,397.293 million has been approved by ECNEC. Procurement of supervisory consultants and contractors is in progress. M-8-Khuzdar-Shahdad Kot (242 km) showed progress about 73 percent. Out of 242 km length, 100 km has already been constructed whereas work on the left over sections is in progress. An amount of Rs 6.5 billion would be required for a completion of remaining work. Deputy Chairman Planning Commission, Secretary Finance, Secretary Economic Affairs Division, Secretary Communication, Secretary Planning and Development, Chairman NHA, DG FWO and other high officials were present in the meeting. app


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Chinese investment sought for Gwadar port*​By APP
Published: August 14, 2011

China stresses development of communication links to Gwadar. PHOTO: FILE
BEIJING: 
Pakistan Ambassador to China Masood Khan said on Saturday that Pakistan would welcome China&#8217;s help in the development of the Gwadar port.
Talking to journalists, the Pakistan envoy termed the Gwadar port the gateway to the Middle East and Indian Ocean economies.
&#8220;China has already built the Gwadar port. We want to develop it further. We will welcome a role by China in the future,&#8221; he said.
He said that Pakistan needed to develop rail, road, air and communication networks. &#8220;When this network is fully operational from Gwadar to Khunjerab, Urumqi, Beijing and Shanghai, it will give alternative choices to China for its trade with the Middle East and Europe. This alternative route will be much shorter than the one passing through the Malacca Straits,&#8221; he said.
Khan said that Pakistan and China had a common goal of making South Asia a prosperous region. &#8220;The two countries have common interests. Both want peace and stability in the region. Both want this region to prosper,&#8221; he said.
He said that traditionally Pakistan and China had collaborated closely in the UN and multilateral forums. &#8220;We support each other on issues like the UN reform, disarmament, climate change, food security and international financial matters,&#8221; he said.
He mentioned that Pakistan and China were cooperating in many sectors, including energy, telecommunications, agriculture and infrastructure. &#8220;China&#8217;s top brands are already in Pakistan. We are working on enhanced and assured inflows of Chinese investment in Pakistan&#8221;, he said.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 14th, 2011.


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Raisani to meet Zardari to discuss Gwadar Port handover*​ 

Mumtaz Alvi
Monday, August 15, 2011




ISLAMABAD: Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani will meet President Asif Ali Zardari within two days to discuss a formal handing over of the Gwadar Port to his government and completion of main highways and roads, work on which started during the Musharraf regime.

Sources close to the chief minister told The News here on Sunday that Aslam Raisani would also request President Zardari to push for early legislation from parliament on making the Gwadar Port a provincial subject.

The upcoming meeting, to be held at the Presidency, is expected to be attended among others by Balochistan Governor Nawab Zulfiqar Magsi, Law Minister Maula Bakhsh Chandio, concerned provincial ministers and NHA officials, the sources said.

&#8220;The chief minister will also ask for the Centre&#8217;s cooperation in making the port fully operational as early as possible that will lessen the burden on other two major ports,&#8221; the sources maintained.

The Gwadar Port has the potential to serve as one of the best world trans-shipment ports once developed as envisioned in its master plan. The facility could handle massive shipments and wheat, sugar, fertilizer and other such items under the Afghan transit trade.

A Balochistan minister, requesting anonymity, revealed that in one of the meetings with NHA officials, Chief Minister Raisani had threatened to halt its operations in the province, as it was playing havoc with environment due to inordinate delays in completion of the already under construction roads.

The road-related situation was so depressing that even the 45-minute travel from Quetta to Mastung, the native district of the chief minister, consumes nearly 90 minutes, as the road is uprooted and only some patches are properly macadamised so far.

The orchards, mostly of apples, along the road have either dried up or have stopped producing fruit for years now, mainly because of clouds of dust hovering around 24 hours a day: A bus, 22-wheeler truck or a van leaves a long trail of dust behind, as the road is unpaved.

He pointed out that many roads, work on which was initiated five to 10 years ago, were yet to be completed, resulting in spread of dust and dirt that had destroyed many orchards, causing also lung complications among the locals.

&#8220;You can well imagine, how helpless even a chief minister is in getting a road leading to his own native district completed despite having served for nearly three and half years as the head of provincial government,&#8221; the minister contended. He noted the chief minister had visited NHA headquarters several times ever since he became chief minister.

Replying to a question, he said that for the Balochistan&#8217;s ongoing NHA projects worth well over Rs100 billion, Rs1 billion had been earmarked for 2011-2012 financial year. He lamented that this would result in further delays and cause health and environmental hazards across the province that is 44 percent of Pakistan&#8217;s total area.


----------



## zhangliu2011

This is history, we must always keep in mind!


----------



## ice_man

which of the above things has been accomplished? has the government started the project of uplift for farmers of gawadar or has electricity allocation budget given out or has the airport construction started?


----------



## Omar1984

*Fast work likely on Balochistan communication projects
​*


ISLAMABAD - In order to complete the delayed road projects of comparatively deprived province, the government is likely to speed up work on Balochistans communication projects soon.

In this prioritising policy, work on Gwadar Link Road and other delayed projects would be sped up, as some of the projects could not be completed in stipulated time due to certain reasons, sources in Communication Ministry told TheNation. They said over 40 per cent was still remaining on Sorab-Basima-Naag-Panjgur-Hoshab (454-km) Road even after passage of three years, as this project was considered to be one of the important projects of this province. 

Another important project - the Gwadar Port road - is yet to be completed. The delayed payment and various other factors remained the reasons behind its delay. Work on this project would be carried out on priority basis, said the sources.

Other projects including (N-25) Widening of Kalat-Quetta-Chaman, Kalat-Quetta(60 km), Quetta-Chaman(57 Km), Lakpass Tunnel (180M), Musli Bagh-Qila Saifulla (50km), Ormara-Pasni section and others are still not completed even after passage of their completion dates. Work on these projects would be started with pace to complete them as early as possible, said the sources.

It is relevant to mention here that a couple of weeks back, the Federal Minister for Finance Dr Abdul Hafeez Sheikh had held a meeting discussing the progress of different sections of Gwadar Link Road to Rattodaro and other projects.

Considering the importance of these projects, the meeting decided a mechanism to prioritize comparatively deprived province Balochistan extra ordinary delayed projects for early completion.

Abdul Hafeez Sheikh had said that Gwadar Port Project was vital for the uplifting desert areas and coastal lines of Balochistan. 

It is relevant to mention here that M-8 (GWADAR-TURBAT-HOSHAB (193-km) that has 75 per cent completed and there were much chances to complete it by December 2012 on its completion date. Likewise, work on N-85 (Hosbad-Panjgur-Naag-Basima-Sorab) (454 KM) is underway and its completion date is in June 2014.


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

Communication infrastructure has to be completed to give easy access from Gawadar and to Gawadar, moreover contract status of Gawader with PSA Singapore should be review over its involvement in development and ship berthing. It is important to bring port into full functional scale.


----------



## Desert Fox

DV RULES said:


> Communication infrastructure has to be completed to give easy access from Gawadar and to Gawadar, moreover contract status of Gawader with PSA Singapore should be review over its involvement in development and ship berthing. It is important to bring port into full functional scale.



From what i read here on this forum from many senior members is that in order for the port to be fully functional it needs all the required roads, railways, and pipelines constructed, and as you mentioned the contract status of Gwadar with PSA should also be reviewed.


----------



## Omar1984

*China is best to handle Gwadar, says Brig Mir*


LAHORE - Pakistan can earn up to $60 billion a year by properly using the Gwadar Port, a former military official says. Brig Nadir Mir said in an interview to Family magazine that former president Pervez Musharraf and Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz had taken a very wrong decision by signing an agreement with Singapore for the control of Gwadar Port. The step, he alleged, had been taken to please the US and India.

In his opinion China was the best country to handle the port.

Brig Mir said up to $3 billion could be earned only by exporting fish from this port. This was a better option than seeking assistance from the US, he emphasized. He proposed that the people of Balochistan should be made shareholders in the Gwadar Port. Also, he said, the reservations about settlement of people from other areas should be addressed. The non-locals should not have the right to vote for 20 years.

The brigadier said the construction of a defence base at Gwadar would bolster Pakistan &#8217;s defence. Answering a question, Brig Mir said there was no secessionist movement in Balochistan till the assassination of Nawab Akbar Bugti. However, he said the tragedy provided the enemies of Pakistan an opportunity to start disturbances there.



China is best to handle Gwadar, says Brig Mir | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan offers sea route to Uzbekistan*


ISLAMABAD  Pakistan offered Uzbekistan the shortest sea route for Uzbek goods through Gawadar and Karachi ports. Defence Minister Ahmad Mukhtar made the offer during a meeting with visiting Uzbek counterpart Lt. Gen Kabul Berdiev October 4. 

It was emphasized that both the countries would promote friendly ties encompassing all fields including Defence. 

Both ministers discussed the situation in Afghanistan in detail as both Pakistan and Uzbekistan face similar security challenges due to evolving situation in Afghanistan, Mohammad Mukhtar, spokesman of Ministry of Defence, told Central Asia Online. 



Pakistan offers sea route to Uzbekistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*CAA purchases land to build Gwadar International Airport*







The Gwadar airport project was planned when former President General (retired) Pervez Musharraf decided to build the Gwadar Deepwater Port in 2002. PHOTO: ONLINE/FILE


QUETTA: The Director General of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) Air Marshal retired Khalid Chaudhary informed the Balochistan Government on Sunday that the CAA had acquired 43,000 acres of land for the proposed Gwadar Airport Project and would soon start construction to build the biggest airport terminal building in the province.

The director general of the CAA met with chief secretary Mir Ahmed Bakhsh Lehri and briefed him about the Gwadar airport project. He also informed the chief secretary that funds amounting to $17million were received from Oman for the project.

The new airport at Gwadar is to be equipped with modern equipment and facilities both for passengers and cargo handling, the director general told the Balochistan chief secretary.

The Gwadar airport project was planned when former President General (retired) Pervez Musharraf decided to build the Gwadar Deepwater Port in 2002. Oman made the commitment to finance the project from day one.

It took more than nine years to initiate the project in the remote corner of Balochistan which is located on the mouth of the Persian Gulf and is the nearest place to the Gulf Waterway.

According to independent economists, if overflight facilities are granted to international airlines for refueling at Gwadar International Airport, then it will outshine Dubai Airport and other neighbouring airports in terms of importance.

However, the chief secretary had explained the stance of the provincial government and informed the director general of CAA that Chief Minister Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani had already declared Gwadar to be the winter capital of Balochistan.

The government was determined to give a big boost to development activities in and around Gwadar ensuring the pace of development. This project will be part of the government&#8217;s plan to make the Gwadar Deepwater Port functional and operational without any delay as it is linked with the economic prosperity of the people of Balochistan.

Correction: An earlier version of this story mistakenly mentioned Muscat and Oman as two separate countries. The error is regretted. 






CAA purchases land to build Gwadar International Airport &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## American Pakistani

Omar1984 said:


> *CAA purchases land to build Gwadar International Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gwadar airport project was planned when former President General (retired) Pervez Musharraf decided to build the Gwadar Deepwater Port in 2002. PHOTO: ONLINE/FILE
> 
> 
> QUETTA: The Director General of the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) Air Marshal retired Khalid Chaudhary informed the Balochistan Government on Sunday that the CAA had acquired 43,000 acres of land for the proposed Gwadar Airport Project and would soon start construction to build the biggest airport terminal building in the province.
> 
> The director general of the CAA met with chief secretary Mir Ahmed Bakhsh Lehri and briefed him about the Gwadar airport project. He also informed the chief secretary that funds amounting to $17million were received from Oman for the project.
> 
> The new airport at Gwadar is to be equipped with modern equipment and facilities both for passengers and cargo handling, the director general told the Balochistan chief secretary.
> 
> The Gwadar airport project was planned when former President General (retired) Pervez Musharraf decided to build the Gwadar Deepwater Port in 2002. Oman made the commitment to finance the project from day one.
> 
> It took more than nine years to initiate the project in the remote corner of Balochistan which is located on the mouth of the Persian Gulf and is the nearest place to the Gulf Waterway.
> 
> According to independent economists, if overflight facilities are granted to international airlines for refueling at Gwadar International Airport, then it will outshine Dubai Airport and other neighbouring airports in terms of importance.
> 
> However, the chief secretary had explained the stance of the provincial government and informed the director general of CAA that Chief Minister Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani had already declared Gwadar to be the winter capital of Balochistan.
> 
> The government was determined to give a big boost to development activities in and around Gwadar ensuring the pace of development. This project will be part of the government&#8217;s plan to make the Gwadar Deepwater Port functional and operational without any delay as it is linked with the economic prosperity of the people of Balochistan.
> 
> Correction: An earlier version of this story mistakenly mentioned Muscat and Oman as two separate countries. The error is regretted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAA purchases land to build Gwadar International Airport &#8211; The Express Tribune



Good News as Gwadar is getting International Airport, will boost its value further.

Govt should work on helping locals to establish small industries, Gawadar have all potential to become a mighty economic hub.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Nine years on, work on Gwadar airport terminal to begin soon*

By Shehzad Baloch

Published: November 21, 2011


QUETTA: About half a century ago, Pakistan paid $3 million to the Sultanate of Oman for an enclave  a hammerhead-shaped peninsula that juts into the Arabian Sea, off the Makran Coast  called Gwadar.

Five decades on, Oman has given Pakistan $17 million to set up an international airport, and realise Gwadars dormant potential.

The Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) has acquired 4,300 acres of land for the proposed Gwadar Airport and would soon start construction on the largest airport terminal in the province, Director-General (DG) CAA Air Marshal (retd) Khalid Chaudhry said on Sunday.

Meanwhile, $17 million have been received from Oman for this project, DG CAA informed provincial Chief Secretary Mir Ahmed Bakhsh Lehri while briefing him about the project.

The new airport at Gwadar will be equipped with facilities both for passengers and cargo handling, the director-general told the chief secretary.

Straddling the water and air passages

Perched at the confluence of Gulf of Oman and the Arabian Sea, Gwadars strategic significance lies in its location. It sits at the mouth of the Strait of Hormuz, the only sea passage to the open ocean for most oil-exporting Gulf countries.

According to the US Energy Information Administration, a subsidiary of US Department of Energy, daily oil flow through Hormuz amounted to 15.5 million barrels in 2009. In perspective, that was roughly 33% of all sea-borne traded oil, or 17% of oil traded worldwide that year.

A greenfield, international airport at Gwadar was conceived almost a decade ago when former President Pervez Musharraf started work on a deep water sea port in the city in 2002. The sultanate of Oman made a commitment at the onset to finance the project.

While the sea port was completed five years later, and became operational in 2008, work on the airport has yet to commence. At present, a small terminal offers limited local and international connectivity.

Gwadars geographic advantage is not just limited to sea. It lies on the air traffic corridor between Europe and South-East Asia. The presence of three major global hubs in close proximity  at Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Doha  is testament to opportunities that lie ahead for Gwadar airport.

According to independent economists, if over-flight facilities are granted to international airlines for refuelling at Gwadar International Airport, it will provide stiff competition to other airports in the region.

The provincial government realises Gwadars importance, and as such, Chief Minister Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani has already declared the city the winter capital of Balochistan, the chief secretary informed the director-general.

The airport project is part of the governments plan to enhance the deep sea ports potential, he added.

(With additional input from news desk)

Published in The Express Tribune, November 21st, 2011




Nine years on, work on Gwadar airport terminal to begin

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




Omar1984 said:


> QUETTA: About half a century ago, Pakistan paid $3 million to the Sultanate of Oman for an enclave  a hammerhead-shaped peninsula that juts into the Arabian Sea, off the Makran Coast  called Gwadar.
> 
> Five decades on, Oman has given Pakistan $17 million to set up an international airport, and realise Gwadars dormant potential.




Pakistan got a very good deal


----------



## Omar1984

*New Gwadar International Airport to be completed by 2014*



ISLAMABAD, Nov 22 (APP): The under construction New Gwadar International Airport, which was due to be completed by end of 2013, would now be completed by December 2014. According to official sources, the PC-1 of New Gwadar International Airport Project was approved in September 2008 with implementation schedule of 48 months. The initial Site Protection Work was started in January 2009 with a planned completion time of 10 months.

However, due to law and order situation of the area and frequent interruption extensions have been granted to the contractor. Consequently, the progress remained slow and the project schedule was effected adversely.

Presently, only 27.73 percent progress was achieved with regards to Site Protection Work by Frontier Works Organization (FWO).

The remaining works on the airside infrastructure, terminal building, cargo and allied services are at planning stage with consultant M/s NESPAK.

The sources informed that considering the uncertainty associated with the project, no definite date for completion of this project can be ascertained. 

The planning of the project depends on successful launching of remaining works, provided peace and harmony prevails in the area and subject to completion of Site Protection Work, amicable resolution of land disputes with the locals, remaining works can be planned to be completed by December. 





Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - New Gwadar International Airport to be completed by 2014


----------



## Omar1984

*Raisani seeks Afghan transit trade via Gwadar*


Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Aslam Raisani has emphasised the need to import Afghan Transit Trade goods through Gwadar port.

In a handout issued here on Monday, he said the provincial government wanted to see operation of Afghan Transit Trade through Gwadar port in order to make it operational.

"We decided to make Gwadar winter capital of Balochistan to boost economy and trade of the region," he said adding that arrival of large ships loaded with wheat and fertilisers was likely at Gwadar port.

He viewed that development of Gwadar port linked with bright future of Pakistan.

He said that making Gwadar port operational would decrease burden on Karachi and Bin Qasim ports.

He said that with efforts put by the Balochistan government, wheat was being imported through Gwadar port.



Raisani seeks Afghan transit trade via Gwadar | Business Recorder


----------



## Omar1984

*Balochistan&#8217;s share: Government to negotiate Tehran gas deal for Gwadar*


ISLAMABAD: As the federal government expresses its inability to allocate gas to Balochistan from current committed supplies from Iran under Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project, it has decided to seek additional supplies of 250 million cubic feet gas per day (mmcfd) from Tehran to meet requirements of industrial estates at Gwadar Port.

The federal government will negotiate with Iran to extend gas import volume from the existing 750 million cubic feet gas per day (mmcfd) to one billion cubic feet gas per day (bcfd) to meet the requirements of Balochistan at Gwadar Port for industrial estates.

Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Mohammad Aslam Raisani reiterated its demand of 250 mmcfd gas allocation out of supplies under IP gas pipeline project to meet requirements of industrial estates at Gwadar in a meeting held with Secretary, Petroleum and Natural Resources Muhammad Ejaz Chaudhry here in Islamabad on Monday. Sources told The Express Tribune that Raisani said that Balochistan required 250 mmcfd gas for industrial estates at

Gwadar Port and therefore gas should be allocated under the IP gas pipeline project.

When contacted, Secretary Petroleum Ijaz Chaudhry said that Iran had already expressed its desire to provide 250 mmcfd of additional gas that could be used for industrial estates at Gwadar Port. He maintained that the Ministry of Petroleum had already moved a summary to the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet in 2010 seeking approval for import of this enhanced volume.

&#8220;I have asked the Baluchistan chief minister to work out pricing relating to gas imported from Iran,&#8221; Ijaz Chaudhry said.

He also maintained that Balochistan wanted to set up an energy company on the patter of Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDCL). &#8220;We have assured Balochistan of help in setting up such a company to carry out oil and gas exploration projects,&#8221; he added.

An energy expert said that the government should meet

Balochistan&#8217;s demand to allocate gas under the IP pipeline project that would boost economic activities in Gwader.

&#8220;The imported gas from Iran would not be sufficient to bridge the gas shortfall, so the government should expedite local oil and gas exploration activities,&#8221; he said, adding that import of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) will also help overcome the energy crisis.

Meanwhile in a statement issue here, Secretary, Petroleum and Natural Resources apprised Chief Minister Baluchistan regarding status of various oil and gas development projects being implemented by the federal government in Balochistan. The Aghaz-e-Huqooqe Balochistan package announced by the government was also discussed and the ministry assured the chief minister that it would facilitate the provincial government in providing employment opportunities to the locals in various oil and gas projects.

Raisani was also updated on the progress made in the IP gas pipeline project and the chief minister assured that the government of Balochistan would facilitate in land acquisition for the project. Moreover, Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) pipeline project also figured in the discussion.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 22nd, 2011


Balochistan



I thought Balochistan Province had plenty of its own gas reserves. Instead of importing gas into this resource rich province, we should tap the gas reserves in this province that can provide more than enough gas to Gwadar and rest of Balochistan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwadar beaches*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

What a sad moment that all those developments started by Musharraf has been stopped or cancelled by zardari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Zaver Pearl Continental Hotel *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## W.11

damn gawadar is so beautiful, we karachites envy this stuff 

it resembles letter T


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Solar powered street lights - Gwadar - Alternate energy services*





*Gwadar - West Bay*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Gawadar needs heavy industrialization, it have a great potential to become another economic hub

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Fishermen weaving nets*















*Road to Gwadar*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

Photos:Sikander Hayat's World: Gwadar - Jewel Of Balochistan & Pakistan

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Port *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

more more more


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Gwadar at night*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Overview of the neck and the headland, showing the old village and the location of the new port:*






*THE GWADAR PORT:
you can see the cranes and some ships that are berthed there
*






*Another view of the port also showing the fishing boat berths*:




















*Zaver Pearl Continental, Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Gwadar at night*



Damn! that's beautiful.


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## American Pakistani

Childrens of Makran, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Gwadar at night*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Coast Guards*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RezRoll

If these pictures are any indication..

This place should be promoted as a beach resort, with mountains and what a magnificent coast-line


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*park in Gwadar *





*Modern home in Gwadar*





*Habib bank*





*Marjan Hotel*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Block Hospital - 1st Phase Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Foreigners.

All Photos Credit:A 5000+ Kms journey across the length of Pakistan on a Suzuki GS 150 - Page 13 - ADVrider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Pearl Continental


----------



## 53fd

What a wonderful thread! Kudos to the thread starter. I wish to be a visitor to Gwadar soon.


----------



## Al-zakir

Mash'Allah!! Pakistan definitely bless with natural beauty. One day I would love to visit entire Pakistan, Insh'Allah. I hope it will be soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 53fd




----------



## Rusty

Gwadar needs to be properly planned with a unified subway/bus system and working government.
We can turn it into our showcase city of how to plan and execute a city properly.


----------



## Pioneerfirst

I will be happy,only once its completely operational with the will of locals too.


----------



## Omar1984

Gwadar is Pakistan's pearl and its the most southern part of Pakistan. This proves that Southern Pakistan is also very beautiful and not only Northern Pakistan is beautiful.

I love all parts of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

*German firm wants to invest in Gwadar-Mastung railway project: Raisani
*
QUETTA: Chief Minister Balochistan Nawab Aslam Raisani said that a German company had expressed its interest to invest in project of laying a railway line from coastal town of Gwadar to Mastung in order to connect the provincial capital Quetta with Gwadar sea port through railway line.

In a handout issued here on Friday, he said that feasibility report for Gwadar-Mastung railway line project had been prepared. He said the provincial government had been making efforts to turn Gwadar in energy corridor so that maximum investment to the area could be attracted.

He said that through another plan, solar energy tube-wells would be installed in Balochistan for agricultural purpose.

German firm wants to invest in Gwadar-Mastung railway project: Raisani


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Gwadar will be a centre for trade, says Raisani*
05 December, 2011 


QUETTA: Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Raisani, while highlighting the importance of the Gwadar seaport, said that it would become a centre for trade and would be a gateway to access resource rich countries of Central Asia.

He said this while *inaugurating the Campus of Civil Secretariat in Gwadar.* Provincial Ministers Sayed Eshan Shah, Mir Hamal Kalmati, Hasim Kurd Gilu and provincial secretaries of different departments were also present on the occasion.

"Gwadar will be an importance trade centre for the world in the near future as it has geographical importance and would become a door to get access to Central Asia and the Middle East," the chief minister said, adding that the 21st century would be fruitful for a country having strategic importance like Gwadar.

He said that he was taking keen interest in making the Gwadar port completely functional because the future of the nation was attached to Gwadar. "All the necessary offices are being set up in Gwadar to smoothly run the affairs. It is a first step to bring prosperity and economic improvement, not only in the region, but also in Pakistan. It will boost the economy of the country if it is made completely functional," he added.

Raisani said that his government had been making efforts from the very beginning to give the right of ownership to the people of this region over their resources, adding that this would change the life of the people and would bring prosperity through socio-economic change.

Commenting on Gwadar's current status, the chief minister said that it was partially functional and that ships carrying cargo were being anchored and off-loaded. "Declaring Gwadar as the winter provincial capital would pave the way to expediting the process of development." Referring to criticism over making Gwadar the winter capital, the chief minister said that some elements were engaged in a propaganda campaign and that it had to be made clear to everyone that decision was taken in the interest of the people of the region. "Those people saying that it would ill be a financial burden for the economy of Balochistan should visit Gwadar and witness the expenditure made by the provincial government," he added.

The chief minister said that he would not pay any attention to such propaganda, but would concentrate on his development agenda, which was meant for the prosperity of the people and the development of Balochistan. Meanwhile, Finance Secretary Dosteen Jamaldini said that the provincial government had spent Rs 28.6 million to make Gwadar the provincial capital, while Rs 2.5 million were being spent on equipment and computers for offices. "Secretaries of different departments have resumed their duties in Gwadar," he said.

The Makran deputy inspector general said that law enforcement agencies were taking the necessary steps to ensure the protection of the life and property of the people in Gwadar. Later, the chief minister visited the newly set up Civil Secretariat.


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Shardul.....the lion

American Pakistani said:


>



Those mountains are just amazing man.
Pakistan has many beautiful places.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I dnt know why... but i dont want to see tall skyscrapers in Baluchistan.. i love it the way it is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammad_Dastagir

Pakistan must thank China for developing Gwadar into a port city


----------



## Omar1984

*Development in Gwadar*

Gwadar Port

Gwadar Port is Pakistans largest infrastructural project since independence.

Government of Pakistan allocated 20.3 million dollar in current fiscal budget 2006-07.

The total cost of project may go up to 2.2 billion dollars.

Pakistan will earn 60 billion dollar per year just on transaction of trade after the complete operation of Gwadar Port.
Government of Pakistan declares Gwadar Port Duty Free and Economic Free Zone.

The first phase of Gwadar Port has almost complete on the amount of 300 million dollar and will operational at the end of this year.

Gwadar

Beijing is also investing billions of dollars in western China a grand 5-year plan to develop it and Gwadar is a necessarily part of that 5 year plan.

Pakistan has invested more than an amount of 2 Billion dollars to upgrade Gwadar and completion of related development program in the last two years. Just Provincial Government of Balochistan is spending 4.5 billion Rupees in Gwadar.

Railway
Gwadar to Koh-e-taftan Railway Track feasibility is being worked out and approximately 480 billion rupees will be spent on this project. Gwadar Port to Dulbundien Railway Line survey is under process and government allocated amount of 75 billion Rupees for this survey. Pakistan decided for better rail link with Iran, rehabilitates 638 Km long Quetta Zahidan section on amount of 13 billion Rupees. The government also working 146 KM long Quetta Chaman Railway line to trade Central Asian States and it will cost of 80 Billion Rupees. Gwadar will be Rail linked with Europe via Iran and Turkey. China and Pakistan are opening 4 new passenger and Cargo rail road, 2 cargo routes will Gwadar Port to Xijang province of China.

Water
Wapda is investing an amount of 7 million dollars on Mirani Dam Project. An amount of 37 crore is being spent on Shadi Core Dam and billion of rupees on rehabilitation of Onkara Dam. Government is also spending 6 corers on D-Selination plants and also also a plan of 100 Km long pipe line from sundser to Gwadar. Sod Dam is constructed with amount of 100 million rupees that will also irrigate 3400 acres land.

Roads
The construction of 2600 KM long Asian Highway with an amount of 35 billion Rupees has been started. Worth of billion Rupees spent on Coastal Highway that has been completed in 4 phases, the second phase is under process and frontier works has started work on Gwadar to Pasni road. Turbat Hoshab motorway will complete in this year. In Gwadar 4 main highways, Main Boulevard, Jinnah Avenue, Marine Drive and Balochistan Broadway have been completed with amount of billion rupees, almost 70% of work has of these roads has been completed. Gwadar to Iran road is under construction and will be completed in 2 years. 58 Crore rupees have been spent on syed abad, kulg, kulmat and kupper to link Coastal Highway. The major construction company of Middle East will construct the 800 Km long Gwadar, Quetta, Sukkhur Express Way.

Electricity
This year Wapda will start work to build 4 new Grid Stations in Gwadar. Pakistan and Iran signed an agreement; Pakistan will purchase 100 Mega Watt electricity from Iran for Gwadar. A well equipped grid station will be built on Gwadar Port. 2 billion rupees will be spent on 70 Km long 220 KW power line. 24 Mega Wat Grid station will be built in Gwadar industrial Estate.

Gas
LPG Gas has been supplying to Gwadar since March 2006 with an amount of 1 billion Rupees. 

Industry
The first industrial estate of the emerging port city of Gwadar will be functional by the end of this year. In the first phase; a special committee had allotted 1,136 acres of land to industrialists while 455 applications are pending. The Balochistan government has earmarked over 3,000 acres land for the estate. Pakistans biggest oil refinery worth if billion rupees will be set up in Gwadar and it has capacity refines 60,000 barrel oil per day.

Sports
Work on construction of Sports Complex is continuing with amount of Rupees 5 Corer, and work on building of an international cricket stadium will start soon.

Education
The government has planed to establish 1 IT management University, Engineering College, 2 Degree colleges, Medical College with 200 beds, Islamic centers, 20 primary and high schools for boys and girls and Central public library in Gwadar.

Air Service
PIA has purchased 7 new ATR turbo plane for Gwadar and Air Blue has started daily 2 flights from Karachi to Gwadar.

Hospital
Old hospital is being up graded and 8 new hospitals and fitness centers will construct.

Air Port 
New International standard Airport is going to be built in Gwadar. Government of Pakistan has allocated 563.35 million rupees and Oman provides 2.3 million dollar for the construction of new Airport.

IT Center
An IT Center will be established in Gwadar.

Ferry Service
Pakistan and Iran will discuss the possibility of starting a ferry service between Iranian port cha bahar and Gwadar Port of Pakistan.

Telephone
PTCL has expanded 300 land lines in telephone exchange in Gwadar, and has forward of the feasibility of 10,000 more line to federal government. For fastest Link Karachi to Gwadar Fiber Optic line has been completed for Gwadar.

Other projects
Government is spending 55.5 Corer Rupees on cultural center and other related projects in Gwadar. Pear Continental has been completed and its formal inauguration is in coming month. National Commission for Human Development started its projects with an amount 845 million Rupees in Gwadar. House Building Finance Cooperation is investing in 2 major projects in Gwadar. 150 patrol Pumps and hotel will be built on Makran Coastal Highway.




Developments in Gwadar Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar infrastructure development project: PC-1 submitted to Planning Commission*

ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Industries has submitted to Planning Commission for approval the PC-1 for Infrastructure Development Phase-1 of Gwadar Industrial Estate project, costing Rs 1.53 billion.

According to PC-1 of the project available with Business Recorder, under new economic growth framework 2012-13, the development of Gwadar Industrial Estate fits very well with objective to build the new industrial estate in mega port city which provide profitable business opportunities to local as well as international entrepreneurs, to develop manufacturing and service industries with strong emphasis on technology, innovation and capability, to facilitate business collaboration with foreign parties and to develop appropriate job opportunities in the region.

The impact of this industrial estate is extremely high in manufacturing sector, contributing to 7 percent of GDP and generating 25 percent of exports. Total area for the project is 3000 acres, to be developed in three phases, of 1000 acres each. The first phase of 1000 acres has been comprehensively planned and infrastructure development is underway. Gwadar Industrial Estate is linked with all important transport routes and highways, providing significant access to its location.

The major areas of business would be import and export construction, transportation, shipping, clearing and forwarding, warehousing, building material, value added-processing, re-packing, and transshipping, local at the entrance of the Persian Gulf and about 400 km from a major medium of oil supplies.Plots ranging from 1 acre to 5 acres have been planned for various industrial and commercial purposes. Besides, a small workers colony is also included. A comprehensive network of infrastructure services has been planned.

The development of infrastructure is the top priority for successful development and operation of OIE, the most basic requirements being water supply, electrification and sewerage system. The final requirements will, however, be in the range of 100-120 megawatts. In this regard, a grid station had been finalised in consultation with Qesco. Total cost of the grid station, which has since been completed, has been funded by the federal government.

Water being the scarce commodity in Balochistan as a whole and in Gwadar in particular needs the highest priority. The demands for the potable water for the industrial estate is difficult to assess as the demand largely depends on the type of industries to be installed, whereas, chemical and textile industries may have a large water demand.It is proposed to install a sea-water desalination plant for GIE with a capacity of 2million gallons per day (mgd). The cost of the project is to be equally shared between Federal Government and the provincial Government.

As the establishment of the 2 million gallons per day desalination plant will take some time while 0.2 MGD desalination plant is under construction through the project's own sources. The design of remaining internal roads, water supply and sewerage has been prepared and the work will be awarded in phases as per the availability of the funds.


Gwadar infrastructure development project: PC-1 submitted to Planning Commission


----------



## Rusty

I doubt this will happen
but 
Gwadar can become a showcase city in Pakistan with centrally planed layout, a unified bus and subway system, etc etc

Instead I predict it will grow at a crazy pace and rash ill-thought out decisions will be made, thus it will have the same problems as Karachi, Lahore, etc.


----------



## FriendOfPakistan

So far all the news I have read points to there being some grandiose talks and plans but little investment and execution. Perhaps China is to blame for not investing and building in Gwadar ? If so, why have the Chinese given up ?


----------



## BATMAN

FriendOfPakistan said:


> So far all the news I have read points to there being some grandiose talks and plans but little investment and execution. Perhaps China is to blame for not investing and building in Gwadar ? If so, why have the Chinese given up ?



Present regime!


Actually no investor will come to Pakistan in given scenario of MFN to bharat.

Bharti goods are being allowed to smuggled into Pakistan, which is unfair advantage over any investors.

Where as present govt. is creating troubles for all investors be it Japanese, Pakistani or Chinese.


----------



## FriendOfPakistan

I thought China wants to promote Gwadar as a counterweight to India, and even talking about establishing a naval base there. 

Why would MFN status of India affect what is not so much an economic, but a strategic investment ? And one that can be backed by Chinese government cash, rather than private sector. Unless the strategic significance has been reevaluated and downgraded. Or maybe there was an economic reason, and I did not know about it ? How would it benefit China economically to develop Gwadar ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CLIPPER4LIFE

*Balochistan potentials & prospects
*

Alam Rind
Friday, January 27, 2012





Reko Diq copper-cum-gold mine, Gwadar port and untapped oil and gas resources of Balochistan have the potential to turn around the economy of the province and that of the country in a matter of few years. Unfortunately, these mega projects having far reaching economic implications for the country have been webbed in by political compulsions and legal lacunas. It is high time that the people and the government of Pakistan decades&#8217; to break themselves free from the entwinements of the major power and take control of their own destiny. We must stop blaming regional and international players for lack of development in the province. The government took refuge behind such pretexts for last sixty-three year, which only contributed towards worsening of the situation in the province.

Back in October 2011 Chief Minister of Balochistan Nawab Aslam Raisani had said, &#8220;Some international forces also did not want the port (Gwadar) to become fully functional because they felt it would be detrimental to their interests.&#8221; Such notions reflect defeatist attitude. What people demand from present leadership is that it must take charge of the situation and work for the betterment of the people irrespective of the odds. 

Feasibility study of Gwadar Port was started in 1993, however, its construction commenced in 2002 with Chinese collaboration. Construction work was completed in 2007, but ironically without necessary road and rail infrastructure. Due to lack of connectivity the port isn&#8217;t fully operational even in 2012. A facility that has the potential to turnaround the economy of the country is lying redundant. Obsequiously Musharraf government opted to award the contract to operate the port to the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) for forty years, which will terminate in 2047. The PSA has done nothing to improve the operations of the port.

Nawab Aslam Raisani is seeking cancellation of the contract with the PSA International Ltd on the ground that the deal signed was &#8220;one-sided.&#8221; The contract was also challenged in the Supreme Court and the matter is pending. In spite of all these efforts the operations of the port will remain hostage to this contract unless government decides to resolve this issue at priority. 

The major impairment in the operationalisation of Gwadar Port is lack of communication infrastructure connecting it with national road and rail network. The port was to have three road links connecting it with Karachi, Punjab and with Quetta. So far only coastal highway connecting Gwadar with Karachi has been completed. This road has no or very little value from the point of view of operationalisation of the port as it would be illogical to get the cargo off loaded at Gwadar and then transport the same to Karachi by road.

*The work on Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section of M-8 is likely to be completed by Dec 2012. However, work on 414km long Hoshab-Awaran-Khuzdar section of M-8 will start in second phase. Therefore, no time frame can be given as to when the port would be connected with Punjab. Work on 454km long Hoshab-Panjgur-Naag-Basima-Sorab section of M-8 connecting Gwadar with Quetta is scheduled to be completed by June 2014. Gwadar Port was planned to be linked with railway network at Mastung located on Quetta-Taftan section for which only feasibility study has been completed. It is any bodies guess that how much time it will take to lay 901 km of railway track in rugged terrain of Balochistan. These disappointing facts reflect on the criminal neglect by the decision makers. *

There is no doubt that the government is conscience of the deprivations of the people of Balochistan. It is also struggling to make up for the excesses committed against them. Implementing of Aghaz-i-Huqooq-i-Balochistan and that of 7th NFC Award are the manifestations of their sincerity. Army is also putting in its best and has made remarkable contributions especially in education sector. Their efforts range from setting up of a medical college to establishment of technical institutes to impart skills to Baloch youth. These efforts by the government and army will definitely support and facilitate the provincial government. But the void is so large that these efforts are getting diluted and the benefits are trickling down to masses at a very slow pace.

In such a situation we cannot afford to miss the opportunities presented by projects like Gwadar Port. This project will remain relevant till the time alternates aren&#8217;t fully operational. Iran is working to link Chabahar free trade area to Iran&#8217;s main rail network, which is connected to Central Asia and Afghanistan. This would provide more capacity for Chabahar to promote faster logistics. With the emplacement of railway facility, Chabahar will be better linked with CARs through Turkmenistan bypassing volatile Afghanistan. That will also reduce the significance of Gwadar Port. If we want to accrue optimum benefit from operationalising of Gwadar Port, construction of road and rail links in the shortest possible time should be our top priority.


----------



## American Pakistani




----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AHMED85

Nice picture you are posting here......


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

What current devlopments in Gwadar? like housing ,hotels , airport , roads etc anyone?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

TOPGUN said:


> What current devlopments in Gwadar? like housing ,hotels , airport , roads etc anyone?



*Gwadar Port*
Gwadar Port is Pakistan&#8217;s largest infrastructural project since independence.
Government of Pakistan allocated 20.3 million dollar in current fiscal budget 2006-07.
The total cost of project may go up to 2.2 billion dollars.
Pakistan will earn 60 billion dollar per year just on transaction of trade after the complete operation of Gwadar Port.
Government of Pakistan declares Gwadar Port Duty Free and Economic Free Zone.
The first phase of Gwadar Port has almost complete on the amount of 300 million dollar and will operational at the end of this year.
Gwadar
Beijing is also investing billions of dollars in western China a grand 5-year plan to develop it and Gwadar is a necessarily part of that 5 year plan.
Pakistan has invested more than an amount of 2 Billion dollars to upgrade Gwadar and completion of related development program in the last two years. Just Provincial Government of Balochistan is spending 4.5 billion Rupees in Gwadar.
*Railway
*Gwadar to Koh-e-taftan Railway Track feasibility is being worked out and approximately 480 billion rupees will be spent on this project. Gwadar Port to Dulbundien Railway Line survey is under process and government allocated amount of 75 billion Rupees for this survey. Pakistan decided for better rail link with Iran, rehabilitates 638 Km long Quetta Zahidan section on amount of 13 billion Rupees. The government also working 146 KM long Quetta Chaman Railway line to trade Central Asian States and it will cost of 80 Billion Rupees. Gwadar will be Rail linked with Europe via Iran and Turkey. China and Pakistan are opening 4 new passenger and Cargo rail road, 2 cargo routes will Gwadar Port to Xijang province of China.
*Water*
Wapda is investing an amount of 7 million dollars on Mirani Dam Project. An amount of 37 crore is being spent on Shadi Core Dam and billion of rupees on rehabilitation of Onkara Dam. Government is also spending 6 corers on D-Selination plants and also also a plan of 100 Km long pipe line from sundser to Gwadar. Sod Dam is constructed with amount of 100 million rupees that will also irrigate 3400 acres land.
*Roads*
The construction of 2600 KM long Asian Highway with an amount of 35 billion Rupees has been started. Worth of billion Rupees spent on Coastal Highway that has been completed in 4 phases, the second phase is under process and frontier works has started work on Gwadar to Pasni road. Turbat Hoshab motorway will complete in this year. In Gwadar 4 main highways, Main Boulevard, Jinnah Avenue, Marine Drive and Balochistan Broadway have been completed with amount of billion rupees, almost 70% of work has of these roads has been completed. Gwadar to Iran road is under construction and will be completed in 2 years. 58 Crore rupees have been spent on syed abad, kulg, kulmat and kupper to link Coastal Highway. The major construction company of Middle East will construct the 800 Km long Gwadar, Quetta, Sukkhur Express Way.
*Electricity*
This year Wapda will start work to build 4 new Grid Stations in Gwadar. Pakistan and Iran signed an agreement; Pakistan will purchase 100 Mega Watt electricity from Iran for Gwadar. A well equipped grid station will be built on Gwadar Port. 2 billion rupees will be spent on 70 Km long 220 KW power line. 24 Mega Wat Grid station will be built in Gwadar industrial Estate.
*Gas*
LPG Gas has been supplying to Gwadar since March 2006 with an amount of 1 billion Rupees. 
*Industry*
The first industrial estate of the emerging port city of Gwadar will be functional by the end of this year. In the first phase; a special committee had allotted 1,136 acres of land to industrialists while 455 applications are pending. The Balochistan government has earmarked over 3,000 acres land for the estate. Pakistan&#8217;s biggest oil refinery worth if billion rupees will be set up in Gwadar and it has capacity refines 60,000 barrel oil per day.
*Sports*
Work on construction of Sports Complex is continuing with amount of Rupees 5 Corer, and work on building of an international cricket stadium will start soon.
*Education*
The government has planed to establish 1 IT management University, Engineering College, 2 Degree colleges, Medical College with 200 beds, Islamic centers, 20 primary and high schools for boys and girls and Central public library in Gwadar.
*Air Service*
PIA has purchased 7 new ATR turbo plane for Gwadar and Air Blue has started daily 2 flights from Karachi to Gwadar.
Hospital
Old hospital is being up graded and 8 new hospitals and fitness centers will construct.
*Air Port *
New International standard Airport is going to be built in Gwadar. Government of Pakistan has allocated 563.35 million rupees and Oman provides 2.3 million dollar for the construction of new Airport.
*IT Center*
An IT Center will be established in Gwadar.
*Ferry Service*
Pakistan and Iran will discuss the possibility of starting a ferry service between Iranian port cha bahar and Gwadar Port of Pakistan.
*Telephone*
PTCL has expanded 300 land lines in telephone exchange in Gwadar, and has forward of the feasibility of 10,000 more line to federal government. For fastest Link Karachi to Gwadar Fiber Optic line has been completed for Gwadar.
*Other projects*
Government is spending 55.5 Corer Rupees on cultural center and other related projects in Gwadar. Pear Continental has been completed and its formal inauguration is in coming month. National Commission for Human Development started its projects with an amount 845 million Rupees in Gwadar. House Building Finance Cooperation is investing in 2 major projects in Gwadar. 150 patrol Pumps and hotel will be built on Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alibaz

Ghost rider great job done. Your pictures remind me of my two visits to Gawadar, the place is a beauty. What all we need is to connect this city with rest of Pakistan through rail and road. It is very unfortunate that after Musharraf no one has really added any thing to this place. Considering it's better climate, provincial capital may permanently shifted here within three to four years after building necessary infrastructure. Unfortunately present Federal and provincial governments seem absolutely uninterested about the city. Capital capital nota hai cahhi Quetta mein ho ya Gawadar mien.


----------



## TOPGUN

GHOST RIDER said:


> *Gwadar Port*
> Gwadar Port is Pakistan&#8217;s largest infrastructural project since independence.
> Government of Pakistan allocated 20.3 million dollar in current fiscal budget 2006-07.
> The total cost of project may go up to 2.2 billion dollars.
> Pakistan will earn 60 billion dollar per year just on transaction of trade after the complete operation of Gwadar Port.
> Government of Pakistan declares Gwadar Port Duty Free and Economic Free Zone.
> The first phase of Gwadar Port has almost complete on the amount of 300 million dollar and will operational at the end of this year.
> Gwadar
> Beijing is also investing billions of dollars in western China a grand 5-year plan to develop it and Gwadar is a necessarily part of that 5 year plan.
> Pakistan has invested more than an amount of 2 Billion dollars to upgrade Gwadar and completion of related development program in the last two years. Just Provincial Government of Balochistan is spending 4.5 billion Rupees in Gwadar.
> *Railway
> *Gwadar to Koh-e-taftan Railway Track feasibility is being worked out and approximately 480 billion rupees will be spent on this project. Gwadar Port to Dulbundien Railway Line survey is under process and government allocated amount of 75 billion Rupees for this survey. Pakistan decided for better rail link with Iran, rehabilitates 638 Km long Quetta Zahidan section on amount of 13 billion Rupees. The government also working 146 KM long Quetta Chaman Railway line to trade Central Asian States and it will cost of 80 Billion Rupees. Gwadar will be Rail linked with Europe via Iran and Turkey. China and Pakistan are opening 4 new passenger and Cargo rail road, 2 cargo routes will Gwadar Port to Xijang province of China.
> *Water*
> Wapda is investing an amount of 7 million dollars on Mirani Dam Project. An amount of 37 crore is being spent on Shadi Core Dam and billion of rupees on rehabilitation of Onkara Dam. Government is also spending 6 corers on D-Selination plants and also also a plan of 100 Km long pipe line from sundser to Gwadar. Sod Dam is constructed with amount of 100 million rupees that will also irrigate 3400 acres land.
> *Roads*
> The construction of 2600 KM long Asian Highway with an amount of 35 billion Rupees has been started. Worth of billion Rupees spent on Coastal Highway that has been completed in 4 phases, the second phase is under process and frontier works has started work on Gwadar to Pasni road. Turbat Hoshab motorway will complete in this year. In Gwadar 4 main highways, Main Boulevard, Jinnah Avenue, Marine Drive and Balochistan Broadway have been completed with amount of billion rupees, almost 70% of work has of these roads has been completed. Gwadar to Iran road is under construction and will be completed in 2 years. 58 Crore rupees have been spent on syed abad, kulg, kulmat and kupper to link Coastal Highway. The major construction company of Middle East will construct the 800 Km long Gwadar, Quetta, Sukkhur Express Way.
> *Electricity*
> This year Wapda will start work to build 4 new Grid Stations in Gwadar. Pakistan and Iran signed an agreement; Pakistan will purchase 100 Mega Watt electricity from Iran for Gwadar. A well equipped grid station will be built on Gwadar Port. 2 billion rupees will be spent on 70 Km long 220 KW power line. 24 Mega Wat Grid station will be built in Gwadar industrial Estate.
> *Gas*
> LPG Gas has been supplying to Gwadar since March 2006 with an amount of 1 billion Rupees.
> *Industry*
> The first industrial estate of the emerging port city of Gwadar will be functional by the end of this year. In the first phase; a special committee had allotted 1,136 acres of land to industrialists while 455 applications are pending. The Balochistan government has earmarked over 3,000 acres land for the estate. Pakistan&#8217;s biggest oil refinery worth if billion rupees will be set up in Gwadar and it has capacity refines 60,000 barrel oil per day.
> *Sports*
> Work on construction of Sports Complex is continuing with amount of Rupees 5 Corer, and work on building of an international cricket stadium will start soon.
> *Education*
> The government has planed to establish 1 IT management University, Engineering College, 2 Degree colleges, Medical College with 200 beds, Islamic centers, 20 primary and high schools for boys and girls and Central public library in Gwadar.
> *Air Service*
> PIA has purchased 7 new ATR turbo plane for Gwadar and Air Blue has started daily 2 flights from Karachi to Gwadar.
> Hospital
> Old hospital is being up graded and 8 new hospitals and fitness centers will construct.
> *Air Port *
> New International standard Airport is going to be built in Gwadar. Government of Pakistan has allocated 563.35 million rupees and Oman provides 2.3 million dollar for the construction of new Airport.
> *IT Center*
> An IT Center will be established in Gwadar.
> *Ferry Service*
> Pakistan and Iran will discuss the possibility of starting a ferry service between Iranian port cha bahar and Gwadar Port of Pakistan.
> *Telephone*
> PTCL has expanded 300 land lines in telephone exchange in Gwadar, and has forward of the feasibility of 10,000 more line to federal government. For fastest Link Karachi to Gwadar Fiber Optic line has been completed for Gwadar.
> *Other projects*
> Government is spending 55.5 Corer Rupees on cultural center and other related projects in Gwadar. Pear Continental has been completed and its formal inauguration is in coming month. National Commission for Human Development started its projects with an amount 845 million Rupees in Gwadar. House Building Finance Cooperation is investing in 2 major projects in Gwadar. 150 patrol Pumps and hotel will be built on Makran Coastal Highway.



Ghost Rider thx for bro for the info awsome work you have done appreciate it .


----------



## nikman

nice pictures, thanks


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Gwadar Port : Hidden forces creating hurdles in development: MNAs*

ISLAMABAD: The legislators on Thursday expressed their apprehensions that some hidden forces are behind the scene creating hindrance in the full functionality of Gwadar Port, which is already developed but cannot complete its roads connectivity with rest of the country. 

Members of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping expressed these views during a meeting under the chairmanship of Rana Mahmood-ul-Hassan. 

The members said some friendly neighbour countries are also involved in disrupting the smooth functionality of the port, which is in the best interest of the country. When the government wanted to develop the Karachi Port, same types of hurdles were created by neighbouring countries. However, the members stressed for creation of unity and fully operational the Gwadar Port. Everyone has to keep the national interest on top. 

MNA Nasir Ali Shah claimed there will be no example of any port in the world, which is constructed in instalments. He said functionality of this port is not the priority of the government. Gwadar Port will not be completed by 2025 if the government does not allocate and release funds for Gwadar connectivity roads network. Without road connectivity, he said this port is a total failure and all the money spent over will be a waste. He also expressed his astonishment over the fact that Port of Singapore earned more money than the port authority itself. Like Sandak and Reko Diq, these foreigners just took away the resources of Balochistan and the people of the area are left at the mercy of nature. 

Chairman of the committee said if the prime minister can approve Rs 47 billion for Multan Package then he should also approve special funds for construction of Gwadar roads network. 

Officials of the National Highway Authority (NHA) briefed the committee about its ongoing construction of roads in Balochistan. They said that development works on Makran Coastal Highway was in progress but the work was delayed due to non-availability of funds. The 2010 floods resulted in a cut in Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2010-11 and the NHA funds were cut by 50 percent from Rs 36 billion to Rs 18 billion last year. 

Such a cut of funds badly affects the progress on construction of roads across the country including Balochistan. The officials of NHA also informed the committee that a contractor on Makran Coastal Highway was killed. The law and order creates hurdles in execution of the project, which further delay the completion of the project. 

The NHA requires Rs 2 billion urgently for this project and the government allocated Rs 1.5 billion in the PSDP 2011-12, which also prolongs the time period of completion of this national importance project. 

MNA Fouzia Wahab speaking on the occasion said that under the new National Finance Commission Award, the share of Balochistan province is increased from Rs 35 billion to Rs 90 billion. Apart from these amounts, she said the government also allocated more funds under special package for Balochistan. The provincial government of Balochistan has to spare some money for this important project because major benefits of it will go to the province. Funds generation for the government is the most difficult job because imposing new taxes is strongly resisted by the people. Ports and Shipping secretary informed the committee that up till now 105 containers enter the country through Gwadar Port and each container generates employment to 240 persons. Only urea fertilizer, wheat and sugar are imported into the country through this port. 

MNA Nosheen Saeed informed the committee that when Pakistan stopped NATO containers, it cost the forces $500 per container while transporting through other routes. Why is Pakistan not demanding such compensation while allowing NATO containers to pass through using our network. Same is the case of Gwadar Port, she said if developed will also benefit trade with China and India. There is great potential and stressed that the port road connectivity might be completed earlier. 

Chairman of the committee decided to hold the next meeting in Gwadar where all stakeholders will be briefed by the committee and efforts will speed up the work on its road construction.


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

*PDWCP &#8211; Vision for future*

The long awaited deep sea container port project, Pakistan Deep Water Container Port (PDWCP) at Keamari in Karachi is well in progress and is reported as per print media to bearing fruit by the first quarter of 2014. Karachi Port Trust (KPT) will have spent close to $1 billion on the project to bring this component of our country&#8217;s logistics vision to fruition. KPT has now established the key infrastructure by building the breakwater and dredging a new channel, which will pave the way for modular addition of capacity. According to the feasibility study by UK based consultants, Royal Haskoning, PDWCP&#8217;s planned six phases shall be capable of handling up to 10 million TEUs (twenty foot equivalent box units) upon their completion. Phase I of PDWCP was awarded to Hong Kong based Hutchison Port Holdings following competitive bidding.

Hutchison is said to be independently investing up to $500 million to build and equip the terminal. This is probably amongst the biggest foreign direct investment coming into the country at a time when other investors have exited Pakistan and adopted a wait and see policy. When Phase I is fully completed, it shall be capable of handling 3.1 million TEUs. It is planned for the facility to have a draft of 18 metres capable of handling the largest container ships in the world and shall be the biggest source of revenue to KPT.

As a Pakistani, I am proud of the fact that our country will have the most advance container handling facilities in the West region of the Indian sub-continent. Years of hard work by KPT and others have finally put our country on the world maritime map with PDWCP being Pakistan&#8217;s latest success stories. To me, this is just the beginning of a major vision of our country. Pakistan is blessed with a strategic location as the gateway of goods and people to Afghanistan, Central Asia and beyond. These future terminals will also have the capability to handle container traffic for China&#8217;s western region. However, such a blessing will be wasted if we do not plan our limited resources to gain maximum benefits. By this, I mean that we have to ensure that expenditures are incurred in the most efficient manner. As I discussed in the foregoing paragraph, once the key infrastructure is built for PDWCP, modular additions can be made using the same breakwater and channel resulting in substantially lesser investment when adding new capacity. The success of this port shall also require adequate road and rail connectivity to upcountry destinations and improvements in logistics management techniques.

While we forge ahead with major investment in PDWCP, there are discussions about adding further capacity to enhance existing port capacity at our ports. Furthermore, there are discussions to build a third container terminal at Port Qasim. One has to ask if our nation is spending its limited resources wisely to avoid excess capacity. Our GDP growth is not satisfactory and container volumes are registering a downward trend, in particular loosing 2.0 Lac TEUs of NATO / ISAF cargo, which is presently congesting port awaiting decision to open transit to Afghanistan. There is the real danger of uncontrolled expansion of cargo handling facilities. One has to learn from the mistakes of Vietnam, Korea and Rotterdam, where currently, there is a fatal excess of capacity, which is driving down the local port&#8217;s revenues due to bad decision making by its management and in the long term, may result in driving away foreign investments. Pakistan&#8217;s port authorities would be well advised to avoid a similar mistake. The example of Gwadar should also provide lessons for all. Much has been debated as to the wastage caused by building Gwadar, which has been left non-operational except handling TCP (Trading Corporation of Pakistan) government cargo in bulk where logistic is heavily subsidised at the cost of poor tax payers. The subsidy is said to be around Rs2,655 per tonne against Rs395 per tonne from Karachi. Thus, an excess liability/subsidy of Rs2,260 per tonne is being paid on cargo discharged at Gwadar. The searching question is how long we can afford logistic subsidy bearing in mind that Gwadar Port was inaugurated in 2007. This wastage is due to policy making failure by the government to plan properly. The project was doomed from the start, as Gwadar has no industries and the required population base to support the generation of container traffic. The absence to date of road and rail links also raises questions about the project&#8217;s feasibility. The provision of these links is expected to cost several times more than the cost of the port itself. It is now evident that the predictions made by several senior port experts about Gwadar port&#8217;s failure have proved to be true. Even as early as 2001, it was advised to proceed with PDWCP instead of throwing away over a billion dollars on Gwadar port.

Pakistan is a gateway for the flow of goods and people from the sea to Central Asia and beyond. I was representing the Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) as a transport expert at a meeting of Economic Cooperation Organisation (ECO) held in Karachi on 19 November 2011, an event sponsored by the FPCCI. Iranian and Turkish delegations promoted their ports extremely well during that meeting. Iranians were well prepared, promoting very well their Chah-Bahar port to ECO participating countries. In particular, they marketed well the use of Shahid Beheshti Port for handling of cargo bound for Central Asian land locked countries. At the same event, Turkey promoted Mersin Port, but Pakistan government lost the opportunity to promote our ports. We need to induce interest by through planned marketing efforts to show maritime facilities in Pakistan to induce ECO countries and to increase our share in regional trade. We must launch our marketing initiative to cater ECO countries to use our Deep Water Port capacity to boost our volumes by making in-roads in ECO countries. Such marketing efforts are needed to ensure the success of PDWCP and bring benefits to the people of Pakistan where job creation is so desperately needed. 

Having spent so much energies and a planned injection of $1.6 billion, there are several more matters that we, as a nation, need to do to cement the foundations necessary to build a world class port facility. I have expounded these potential initiatives in my previous writings. Firstly, it is imperative that there be serious efforts to build the connecting roads and other infrastructure to cater for efficient cargo flow enabling the full utilisation of PDWCP. Failing such infrastructure, PDWCP will not realise its full potential. Secondly, we must afford the legal status and recognition a deep sea port deserves by enacting a Deep Sea Port Act. It would also confer recognition to the men and women who had toiled and sacrificed to make the deep sea port a success. Such a legal status should form the sound basis for other legislation to attract further investment in other economic sectors and to empower the appropriate authorities to expedite bold initiatives to bring our ports to world class competitiveness. Thirdly, there is need to amend the Customs Act such as to make Pakistani ports a viable option and place them in a fighting chance to get a piece of the trans-shipment cargo market vis-à-vis other ports the region. 

The writer is Ex Additional Secretary and Director General, Ministry of Ports and Shipping. He had also been the Chairman of Gwadar Port. Currently, he is a member Board of Governors, World Maritime University Malmao (Sweden), while he is also a member of IMO Secretary General&#8217;s Panel of Experts, London


PDWCP


----------



## Omar1984

*Preserving Gwadar beaches*

ANYONE desiring warm sun, sparkling sand, balmy breeze and clear blue waters may not find anything better than Gwadar`s golden beaches.

Visitors to this largely unadulterated landscape are awestruck with its pristine beauty and the natural grandeur that surrounds the spectacle of Balochistan`s desert merging with the Arabian Sea`s greenish-blue water.

Even as it is fast emerging as the future hub of communication, linking Central Asia with warm waters, Gwadar bears tremendous potential for tourism, offering opportunities for water sports, swimming, fishing or even plain sea gazing.

As one looks at the potential oftourism for Gwadar`s beaches, there emerges a pressing need for maintaining a clean waterfront which can attract tourists.

Beaches are unspoiled as of now, there are some trash bins installed at some most scenic of the spots but the clutter left by the limited tourists needs to be looked after. Visitors are not aware of how to conduct themselves with restraint and discipline. Commercial ventures pay little attention to the impact of careless disposal of garbage on the ecology of Gwadar.

Unless we involve the public, the contamination and littering of beaches is but a fait accompli.During a recent visit it was heartening to find young students and teachers from the local Bahria Model School, duly armed with rakes and other implements, combing the water front and picking up, with great enthusiasm, the stray garbage strewn on the beautiful beaches.

Nothing could have been more educative and inspiring than seeing these youngsters setting an example for their elders by wholeheartedly involving themselves in preserving the great natural treasure that nature has bestowed upon our beautiful country.

GUL RAHMAN WAZIR
Peshawar


Preserving Gwadar beaches | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Omar1984

*Pakistan Navy establishes free medical camp in Gwadar*








Karachi: Pakistan Navy has established a free medical camp at Gwadar for the local populace. The camp would extend medical facility to more than 6000 low income people suffering from various ailments.

Gynecologist, Surgical, Eye and Child specialists are positioned at the camp to provide treatment and conduct minor surgeries. Along with free medicines, a laboratory has also been set up for blood, ultrasound and X-ray tests.

The medical camp also aims at educating the locals on prevention from diseases, child healthcare and sanitation of living areas. Deteriorating maternal health is another concerned area to be focused upon.

Pakistan Navy establishes free medical camps for the coastal region on biennial basis. In the last medical camp at Turbat, more than 5000 patients were treated. Patients with acute medical, eye and skin diseases were registered. Pediatric health was a major concern and over 1100 pediatric cases were reported. A total of 1986 medical cases were reported of which 367 were of Upper Respiratory Tract Infection. Other common medical diseases found were Pneumonia, Malaria, and Gastroenteritis.


Pakistan Navy establishes free medical camp in Gwadar | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Zardari offers Gwadar port facilities to Tajikistan*

ISLAMABAD - President Asif Ali Zardari has said that Pakistan and Tajikistan need to work closely on infrastructure, energy connectivity and trans-regional economic cooperation projects such as CASA-1000.

This he said during his meeting with the Ambassador of the Republic of Tajikistan to Pakistan Zubaydullo N. Zubaydov here at Aiwan-e-Sadr on Thursday. Bilateral relations between the two countries and the progress on various mutually agreed projects were discussed during the meeting.

The President thanked President Emomali Rahmon for extending invitation to attend the Navroz festival in Dushanbe.
He said that Pakistan attaches high importance to further strengthen its close fraternal relations and partnership with Tajikistan. 

He said that the two countries being important regional players need to enhance consultation and coordination to promote peace and stability in the region.

The President also emphasised upon the need to focus on enhancing bilateral trade volume which was showing upward positive trend yet was far below its potential. 

He said that Pakistani ports provide the shortest access to the Tajik goods and Pakistan was ready to provide access to Tajikistan to Gwadar Port for its international trade. He said that Afghanistan-Pakistan Transit Trade Agreement has added opportunities for trade linkages between the two countries.

Pakistan, the President said, was willing to discuss conclusion of a Trilateral Transit Trade Agreement to facilitate transit of goods to and from Tajikistan.

The President also underscored the need for the two countries to explore possibilities of Preferential Trade Arrangements and to operationalise ECO Trade Agreement (ECOTA). Tajik Ambassador thanked the President for meeting and said that Tajikistan was also eager to enhance multi-faceted partnership with Pakistan for the mutual benefit of the two countries.


Zardari offers Gwadar port facilities to Tajikistan | The Nation


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

shagufta said:


> beautiful city and place



I just hope we don't try to make this into another messed up Karachi. i.e. grey/black sea water, pollution, over population etc....


----------



## SamranAli

natural beauty.


----------



## A1Kaid

CARs exports have to be integrated and linked to Gwadar, as well as Xinjiang and China, Afghanistan, and Pakistan's all have to be using Gwadar.

The Gwadar program is perhaps the most important program Pakistan economically has ventured off on in the 21st century, if this city makes it Pakistan's future will look bright. The city has the potential to become the next Dubai or Hong Kong if given careful and strategic management, it will be the economic engine of Pakistan.

The regressive forces holding Pakistan back on Gwadar development need to either get with the program or get buried.


----------



## Omar1984

*Gilani to inaugurate Civic Centre at Gwadar*


ISLAMABAD, Feb 29 (APP): Prime Minister Syed Yusuf Raza Gilani will inaugurate the building of Civic Centre at Gwadar that will be a modern addition to the port city and help its growth.The Prime Minister accepted the invitation of Minister for Ports and Shipping Babur Khan Ghauri to inaugurate the building, who called on him here at the PM House on Wednesday.Prime Minister Gilani said he would visit Gwadar to inaugurate the Civic Center at the earliest.Ghouri said the new building of Civic Center, built over 5000 yards, would provide modern facilities, like offices, billing, banking, conference room and halls.


Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency ) - Gilani to inaugurate Civic Centre at Gwadar


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## avene

A1Kaid said:


> CARs exports have to be integrated and linked to Gwadar, as well as* Xinjiang and China*, Afghanistan, and Pakistan's all have to be using Gwadar..




just in case you dont know, Xinjiang is part of China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Omar1984

avene said:


> just in case you dont know, Xinjiang is part of China



Xinjiang will always stay part of China just like Gwadar will always stay part of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mosu

Pakistan have made aggrement with china they take over gawadar port after Singapore company's contract is over


----------



## Omar1984



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.azeemtahir

@ Omar1984

Omar Sb, I am just a new member here, and primarily attained membership so that I could come here and ask about the Gwadar situation. Sorry, I'd rather PM or VM, but I have no post counts, so... But I dont have much time left in the work I am doing. I require your expert input now... I'm even having to leave my mail id here (is mr.azee*mtahi*r@gm*ail.com, and my number is 03*3340*88314) - if you could get back to me. Forum restrictions are military-standard (cliche) - These many posts for this, these many for that... Lol!

I am writing an extensive paper on the opportunities and challenges the port and the city face. I just read your reply on the Gwadar News thread. I was wondering if you could provide me your own expert account of the port and the whole project. It would be very critical to contributing to my report. You will also be included as a reference, and I would include your opinion as an interview, which would substantiate the research and relevant facts.

Could you get back to me please? Do provide me an account of what should have happened (I am aware of quite some info, like Balochistan's internal issues, Chinese-Omanese-UAE investments that are now at a pause, no roads of rails developed except one, half a decade ago, the PSA's incompetence and later issues, Chinese naval base controversy etc.), but your contribution would be invaluable. It would be an expert, and hands on opinion.

I would cite you, and of course, credit you for your input.


----------



## VelocuR

mr.azeemtahir said:


> @ Omar1984
> 
> Omar Sb, I am just a new member here, and primarily attained membership so that I could come here and ask about the Gwadar situation. Sorry, I'd rather PM or VM, but I have no post counts, so... But I dont have much time left in the work I am doing. I require your expert input now... I'm even having to leave my mail id here (is mr.azee*mtahi*r@gm*ail.com, and my number is 03*3340*88314) - if you could get back to me. Forum restrictions are military-standard (cliche) - These many posts for this, these many for that... Lol!
> 
> I am writing an extensive paper on the opportunities and challenges the port and the city face. I just read your reply on the Gwadar News thread. I was wondering* if you could provide me your own expert account of the port and the whole project. It would be very critical to contributing to my report.* You will also be included as a reference, and *I would include your opinion as an interview, which would substantiate the research and relevant facts.**
> *
> Could you get back to me please? Do provide me an account of what should have happened (I am aware of quite some info, like Balochistan's internal issues, Chinese-Omanese-UAE investments that are now at a pause, no roads of rails developed except one, half a decade ago, the PSA's incompetence and later issues, Chinese naval base controversy etc.), but your contribution would be invaluable. It would be an expert, and hands on opinion.
> 
> I would cite you, and of course, credit you for your input.



Why not you ask question source (Dawn, The Nation, etc), maybe they have more information ? That's where Omar1984 posted some information here from the sources, be careful you must be agent hai na. 

you writing reports to whom ? which press you working?


----------



## mr.azeemtahir

The CIA... Lol! No, it's just some academia assignment... No Press. Promise!

I have checked [whatever] news sources I could... I now need an interview-like assessment, update. The news is still incomplete regarding the updates on Gwadar. Most news is a few months old. Of course, Zardari and Gilani talking about this, that, filana dhamkana doesn't represent ACTUAL SITUATION or CURRENT STATUS and, to the extent, the ROI/benefit of the project so far. Or is it still a blackhole sucking investment in. How promising is it, and what is the current situation (including that of Balochistan) is what I intend to find out.

Omar sb being a Transport Expert from the Trade chambers - his opinion would be an essential, fair and relevant account.


----------



## Omar1984




----------



## W.11

jaab tk gawadar ki proper development shuru na ho jae, 

lock this thread


----------



## Omar1984

*Singapore, others to sell their stakes in Gwadar port to China*

KARACHI: The Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), Aqeel Kareem Dedhi (AKD) Group and the National Logistic Cell (NCL) have decided to sell their shareholding in the Gwadar Port to China, sources said.

A senior port official said that the government of China has agreed to take charge of the Gwadar Port and it is expected that the deal will be finalised by the end of this month. A Chinese delegation is expected to arrive soon to visit the Gwadar Port Authority and signed the deal. Since last year negotiations were going on between the shareholders and the Chinese officials, sources said.

PSA holds 60 percent shares in the Gwadar port while AKD Group and NLC hold 20 percent shares each.

The Gwadar Port is envisioned to become a major trans-shipment port and a shipping hub for the landlocked Central Asian States (CAS), Afghanistan and Western China. The Gwadar deep seaport is strategically located at the crossroads of the increasing important regions of the world that is the oil rich Middle East, resource-rich Central Asian Republics and populated South Asia.

The official said some amendments will be made in the concession agreement for the new operator.

It may be pointed out that China not only constructed the Gwadar Port but also provided 80 percent of the initial funds worth $248 million for the construction. Out of $248 million extended by China, $50million was given as grant to mark the 50-year of Pak-China friendship while $198 million was given as a soft loan. The port construction got started in 2002 and was completed in 2007. However, the port is yet to become fully operational.

The running of the port affairs was given to Port of Singapore Authority (PSA), one of the biggest port operators in the world 40 years so that it will fetch considerable business for making Gwadar port a success.

However, PSA and the government both failed to fulfil their commitments.

According to the concession agreement if any of the parties, either government or PSA withdraws from the agreement, it will have to pay the penalty or the amount will be double that of investment. As a result, both the parties were reluctant to withdraw. However, to resolve the issue it was decided to handover the port to the Chinese by transferring shares. A legal expert said that it was a typical share purchase agreement and would be executed as per regulations defined by the regulator.

He said that there was no legal or constitutional glitch in such a deal where all stakeholders had reached an understanding.

Ports and shipping experts believe that if Gwadar port is marketed well, other regional ports will lose considerable business. Gwadar has the strategic value once it is properly connected through an extended road network.

They said the its right decision to change the port operator otherwise the Gwadar port is losing this opportunity vis-a-vis fast developing Iranian port of Chabahar and other regional ports. If this deal materialises than there would be no difficulty in changing the port operator and it is a good step that China will run this port, they said and added in the current scenario China is the only country which is working actively in Pakistan on different projects. Ports experts believe that Balochistan government cannot run the port affairs as it is a commercial port and it needs commercial ports & shipping experts to make the port operational as per its original master plan.

Singapore, others to sell their stakes in Gwadar port to China - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Nishan_101

So will there be some programs to sell plots in Gawadr? in near future???


----------



## defense2me

Any updates on Gawadar... I have investment there


----------



## A.Rafay

SHAMK9 said:


>



That Is Princess Of Hope Named by Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Desert Fox

GHOST RIDER said:


>



Damn, look at all of that liter. At least they can clean the place up and keep it clean instead of destroying the environment.

Sometimes i just think Pakistan didn't deserve all of this natural beauty, they can't even spare trees so how can one expect them to not liter and pollute?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Urea shipment reaches Gwadar port*
KARACHI: Two consignments of urea, imported by Trading Corporation of Pakistan (TCP) to meet demand in Rabi season, have reached Gwadar Port.

In August this year, the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet asked TCP to import 0.3 million tons of urea to avoid any shortage during Rabi crop as the domestic urea plants were unable to produce commodity due to gas curtailment.

Following the ECC directives, TCP successfully opened tender for urea import on August 27, 2012 and finally awarded the contract letters to four international suppliers, which were agreed to supply urea at lowest price of $399.38 per ton.

Out of 12 participants, M/s Key Trade AG Switzerland offered the lowest price of $ 399.38 per ton for 100,000 tons and accordingly got contracts letter. To complete the procurement of total targeted quantity of 300,000 tons, TCP invited other bidders to match the lowest bid, hence the import contracts for balance quantity were awarded to three other bidders namely M/s Dreymoor Fertilizer Overseas (PTE) Ltd, Singapore for 100,000 tons, M/s CHS Europe, Switzerland for 50,000 tons and M/s Transammonia AG Switzerland, for 50,000 tons.

As per schedule, submitted by the successful bidders, the two ships namely &#8220;Mandrin Glory&#8221; and &#8220;Marie Paul&#8221; carrying about 50,733 tons and 47,640 tons urea, respectively has reached Gwadar Port and both ships are now under discharge port.

Sources said another ship Namely Shan Dong Hai Tong carrying some 52,447 tons of urea has also arrived at FAP. In addition, three more ships are expected to reach Pakistan in first and second week of October 2012. With timely arrival of first consignment, it seems that TCP will complete urea import operation in specified time period to avoid any shortage in Rabi season. &#8220;Urea operation, being conducted by TCP, is likely to be completed in third week of October 2012,&#8221; they added.

Urea shipment reaches Gwadar port

*A great game begins as China takes control of Gwadar port*
China is set to take operational control of Gwadar, the deep-sea port built with financial and technical assistance from China on Pakistan's south-west coast, after the Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) has decided to pull out of a 40-year port management and development contract signed in 2007. Now China will also operate the port, which is strategically located close to the Pakistan-Iran border and the Strait of Hormuz in south-western Balochistan province.

Pakistan's ports and shipping minister, Babar Khan Ghauri, has confirmed that the government has issued a no-objection certificate to quit the contract held by the PSA, which is going to sell its shares to a Chinese company. The Singaporean firm decided to quit the Gwadar project after Pakistan's government failed to transfer land needed to develop a free zone, as was promised under a 40-year concession deal signed in February 2007 during former president Pervez Musharraf's regime. Since its official opening in March 2007, the Gwadar port has been unable to become fully operational because of the unsettled issues between Islamabad and the PSA.

Gwadar is an important coastal town in Balochistan. The port has the potential to serve as a secure outlet as well as a storage and transshipment hub for the Middle East and Central Asia oil and gas supplies through a well-defined corridor passing through Pakistan. China has contributed about $198 million (Dh727 million) of the initial investment for the port project.

Under the development plan, Gwadar port will be connected with China's western province of Xinjiang through rail and road links. China's eastern seaboard ports are 3,500 kilometres away from the city of Kashgar in western China, whereas the distance from Kashgar to Gwadar is only 1,500 kilometres. The port facilities are thought to be ideal for China's booming economy. Even if Chinese companies and exporters handle their own cargo, it would make Gwadar port one of the busiest in the region.

Gwadar gives China a land-based oil supply port that is not controlled by superior US naval power. The first thing China is supposed to do as operator is to relaunch the Gwadar oil refinery project, which was halted in 2009, probably because of security concerns in the volatile province. The refinery will have a total capacity of 19 million tonnes of oil per year. The petroleum products produced in Gwadar refinery may be transported to Kashghar in western China by pipeline. The proposed refinery and the oil pipeline is actually a part of a planned Pakistan-China energy corridor.

Gwadar port, through the proposed energy and trade corridors, gives western China access to the sea. Crude oil imports from Iran, the Arab Gulf states and Africa could be transported overland to north-west China through the port.

China considers Gwadar very important for its oil trade, as the present choke point is the Strait of Hormuz, which is becoming congested. In particular, a strategic pipeline from Gwadar to China's borders enables Beijing to import oil from Saudi Arabia. In 2006, King Abdullah reportedly asked Islamabad to help Saudi Arabia to extend oil exports to China.

China is the world's second largest importer of oil, with 80 per cent of imports going through the unsafe Strait of Malacca. A railroad and oil pipeline linking Gwadar with Kashi in western China provides Beijing with the shortest possible route to the oil-rich Middle East, avoiding the Strait of Malacca and the dangerous maritime routes through the South China Sea, the East China Sea and the Yellow Sea. Chinese engineers have already completed a feasibility study for a railroad and oil pipeline, which would enable Gwadar to handle most of the oil tankers headed to China.

The operational control of the port will also enable the dragon to swim in the Indian Ocean, which is strategically important for China as it expands its influence across the region. To ensure the security of shipments along existing routes, a Chinese naval presence at Gwadar could also patrol the Indian Ocean sea lanes. What upsets Washington and New Delhi is the Chinese naval presence near the Strait of Hormuz and its strategy of building a "string of pearls" presence on the Indian Ocean rim.

The US considers Chinese presence in Gwadar a threat to its fleet in the Middle East and also to the strategic oil trade to the Far East and Europe. The US military bases on the Arabian Peninsula expect an interception threat to their communications from Chinese bases in Gwadar.

The quest for energy security has made India and China competitors in the global energy game. China's involvement in Gwadar is believed to be guided by its interest in turning the port into a transit terminal for Iranian and African crude oil imports. Beijing's growing stakes in the port send ripples of anxiety in New Delhi, which interprets it as a move to control strategically important energy sea lanes.

As a competitor of China, India is engaged in developing Chabahar port in Iran that also provides access to the countries of Central Asia and Afghanistan bypassing Pakistani territory. With Chinese involvement in Gwadar and Indians in Chabahar, the two ports are likely to emerge as strategic competitors in the region.

The players of the new great game are struggling to control the proposed transnational energy pipeline routes, and Gwadar is China's key node in the game. It enables China to become a regional policeman monitoring the supply routes for its energy shipments from the Middle East. In fact, China is going to have a key card in its hands as Gwadar port will play a pivotal role in all the major trans-regional pipelines originating from the Middle East, Iran or Central Asia.

The Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline was originally planned to extend from Pakistan to India in 1993. The United States has been opposing the project because of Tehran's nuclear ambitions. After India's withdrawal in 2009, Beijing showed interest to join the project and to build an Iran-Pakistan-China gas pipeline, which could provide a secure overland gas supply.

http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...-begins-as-china-takes-control-of-gwadar-port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Very interesting points made. ^


----------



## A.Rafay

*980 million Gawadar water plant project will be completed by December 31*


----------



## Kompromat

*Gwadar cooperation opens up Central Asia to global marketplace*


Global Times | 2012-10-16 20:25:04
By Aftab Hussain

*There have been hot discussions since Pakistan decided in September to provide operational control of the Gwadar port to China.*

The decision has been welcomed by many in Pakistan and is seen as a giant step in further consolidating Pakistan-China friendship. With its critical strategic location, the port provides the shortest possible sea route to the Central Asian republics and connects the Middle East with China, Central Asia and Russia.In 2007, operational control of the port was given to Singaporean company PSA International for 40 years, but the firm could not fulfill the commitments made, and decided to pull out.

Much of the world's oil moves through the Strait of Hormuz, close to Gwadar, giving it the potential to be turned into an energy hub.China is heavily dependent on oil from the Gulf to fuel its expending economy and production. At present, the oil it receives passes through a very long route. It starts in the Strait of Malacca from where it reaches China's east coast and is transported overland to western China. This transportation is very costly. Gwadar provides a cheaper and shorter route.

Nevertheless, China is not the only beneficiary of the Gwadar port. Landlocked Central Asian states are also set to make significant gains. Tajikistan can transport its gas to the world, once the pipeline is extended to the port. For Uzbekistan and Turkmenistan, the shortest possible route to the sea is through Gwadar.And Afghanistan's gateway to the world has always been through Pakistan. For a stable economy, this land locked country needs an opening to the sea, and Gwadar has the potential to provide that. Pakistan and China will not get the sole benefits of the development of Gwadar. Instead, the whole region will prosper.

The two countries intend to build a railway link between Xinjiang and Gwadar. This will not only enhance the mobility of goods, but also cut the cost of transportation by road.There is an existing railway link between Pakistan, Iran and Turkey, and the three countries have decided to extend this railway link to Europe.If China agrees, the railway link from Xinjiang to Gwadar can be connected to the current Iran, Pakistan and Turkey rail link.

This will provide Chinese goods with another route to European markets.The development of the port is a cause of concerns for many countries in the region, especially India. The port and a naval base at such an important strategic location enhance the importance of Pakistan. India is already trying to increase its influence in the Arabian Sea and does not want any competitor. It feels threatened by the development of the port.

New Delhi is pressing hard to increase its influence in Afghanistan and the rest of Central Asia, but once the port is developed, all these states will be dependent on Pakistan and will no longer remain under Indian influence.The closer Pakistani-Chinese strategic partnership is already seen by India and the US as a threat to their interests in the region.

The US is increasing its influence in the Asia-Pacific region, especially in the Strait of Malacca, and is empowering India to stand against China. The superpower has concluded many defense and strategic agreements with countries in the region. This is seen by defense analysts as an attempt to contain China and block its mobility in the Southeast Asian region.

According to Pakistan Economy Watch, a "willingness on the part of Beijing to take control of the port will encourage investment and professional handling of port operations. It will bring two countries closer and promote social and economic development." Gwadar remains the only safe and feasible option which provides China an opportunity to counties with its economical activities to the external world.

The author is a researcher at Islamabad Policy Research Institute. opinion@globaltimes.com.cn


Gwadar cooperation opens up Central Asia to global marketplace - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gwadar linkage road delayed: revised PC1 cost rises to Rs 12 billion*
Due to delay in completion of the project, the cost in revised PC1 of Gwadar linkage road increased from Rs 7 billion to Rs 12 billion, incurring unnecessary loss of Rs 5 billion to the national exchequer. This was revealed by the officials of National Highway Authority (NHA) while briefing the National Assembly Standing Committee on Communication regarding infrastructure network at Gwadar vis-à-vis National Trade Corridor (NTC). 

The committee which met with Seed Zafar Ahmad in the chair Thursday, expressed serious reservations over the delay in completion of Gwadar network. The chairman of the committee said China may have signed or going to sign an agreement with the government of Pakistan under which $10 billion would be spent on the development of Gwadar Port. NHA officials said due to security reasons the completion of Khuzadar-Ratodero section has been delayed and the cost of revised PC1 has increased from Rs 7 billion to Rs 12 billion. 

The committee rejected the proposal of the Communication Ministry and NHA to include security cost in the project cost on the plea that if once this precedent was set, it would be demanded for every project being initiated in the country. The committee lashed out at the Ministry and NHA for not completing the portion of Khuzadar-Ratodero road section in Sindh where there were no security issues. 

NHA officials said FC has demanded Rs 1 billion per annum as security cost to provide security on different road projects in Balochistan. Due to security reasons, local contractor has also not been able to complete the project, officials maintained. NHA officials informed the committee that timely completion of Gwadar linkages is only possible if requisite funding is made available with proper security. The government of Balochistan should ensure provision of security while FC be deployed on M-8 project, they maintained. 

The committee observed that all the oil and gas exploration companies were doing their work in the province, but they arrange their security themselves. Therefore, NHA should award these contracts to FWO, if they could not carry out these projects. The committee directed to call on Chief Secretary, Home Secretary, IG Balochistan and FC Commandant in the next meeting to prepare a proper roadmap for completing these important road projects in the province. 

*The committee observed that NHA may take the matter of provision of security, for its employees and contractors to government of Balochistan through proper channel to timely complete Gwadar-Hoshab Road (M-8). The completion of Gwadar linkages (National Trade Corridor) will bring the economic upheaval in the lives of people*. 

Earlier, secretary communications briefed the committee members about the strategic importance of NTC improvement programme. The vision of the NTC improvement programme is to plan to improve logistics, develop business and achieve sustained economic growth; to upgrade existing transport infrastructure and create new assets; to create greater synergies among rural, provincial and federally supported transport infrastructure; to develop broad range of support services such as shipping, freight management, bucking, insurance and banking; and to bring about substantive and qualitative changes to industrial and services base by better economic mix. Among the programme's targets are to reduce 50 percent travel time; to decrease 50 percent transportation losses and to reduce 70 percent road fatalities, the secretary added. 

The committee was also apprised that in compliance with Public Accounts Committee (PAC) directives, NHA has adjusted outstanding liabilities with FWO and letters to this effect have been written to FWO on September, 6 & 24, 2012. Describing the adjustments, Member Finance (NHA) apprised the committee that FWO has deposited Rs 791.450 million on account of Motorway revenue for July, August & September, 2012. Correspondingly, NHA has paid O&M charges of Rs 138.061 million to FWO, he added. The committee directed Member Finance to provide the copy of written agreement to National Assembly Secretariat within 10 days for the perusal/examination by committee members.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section in Balochistan*

ISLAMABAD: Due to law and order situation and urgency to complete the vital national projects on priority basis, Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) has been tasked to complete the construction work of Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab section in Balochistan province. 
The decision to this effect was taken by Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf recently, senior officials of National Highway Authority (NHA) and Ministry of Communication informed the Senate Sub-Committee on Finance, on Monday. The meeting presided over by the prime minister was reviewing progress of development projects in Balcohsitan especially aimed at linking Gwadar Port with rest of the province and country. The committee expressed displeasure over the delay in completion of the development projects as well as considerable increase in the cost. 
The meeting was informed that PC original cost was estimated at Rs 5.687 billion, which was revised upward to Rs 18.379 billion with allocation of Rs 3.302 billion in the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the current fiscal year. 
The construction work on the three sections was started in 2004 with the completion date of September 2006 for the first two sections and September 2007 for the third section. However, date of completion was revised upward in the revised PC-1 to June 2008 for the first section and February 2012 for the second phase and September 2007 for the third. None of the sections were completed in the revised date and all of them are now expected to be completed in June 2013.
The chairman of the sub-committee directed the Ministry of Communication and NHA to present a list of projects in November and sites of these projects where security is needed for the early completion of projects under implementation in Balochistan for Gwadar Linkage. He also accepted the proposal of NHA for inviting inspector general of police along with Balochistan chief secretary for having discussion on security arrangements at project sites. He was also of the view that the Ministry of Interior can be provided funds for security arrangements at the proposed sites of the projects.
Ministry of Communication secretary and NHA chairman informed the committee that there is a dire need to have security arrangements in place at main highway projects that are under construction to link Gwadar Port to other provinces. They also requested the Senate&#8217;s sub-committee to have joint sitting with National Assembly&#8217;s Standing Committee on Communication for reaching a consensus on inclusion of cost of security arrangements at project sites in the province of Balochistan. 
Finance Additional Secretary Nazrat Bashir fully supported the proposal for including cost of security arrangements in the initial project plan (PC-1) and said that it depends on how well the proposal is drafted by the NHA and how the Planning Commission proposes it to the Finance Ministry. However, she informed that the current fiscal year&#8217;s PSDP is already under implementation and allocation for security could be over and above the already made allocations for the projects of NHA in Balochistan linking Gwadar Port with the provinces. The Ministry of Finance has also to examine from where the additional funds would be arranged for security arrangements on the project sites at Balochistan.
Planning Commission Deputy Chairman Dr Nadeem-ul-Haq informed the committee that a total paradigm shift is needed in the system and reforms are the solution in early completion of the projects with no further escalation in their costs.
However, he proposed that Planning Commission has already finalised national economic growth and development strategy and Balochistan province is required to prepare according to its own needs development strategy, which help the province come back on economic prosperity and is able to attract investment.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gwader Civic Centre*

According to media reports, the prime minister of Pakistan is visiting Gwadar on November 9 or 11, 2012 to inaugurate the Gwadar Civic Centre, constructed by the Gwadar Port Authority. If the details of the project and previous expenditure on its inauguration are revealed, an amazing picture will emerge. The Gwadar Civic Centre project is a very small project, costing only Rs 188 million and comprising of a ground and mezzanine plus three floors. Its construction was started in March 2007 and was to be completed by the end of September 2008. However, it was actually completed during April 2012 and is now being inaugurated by the PM.The interesting part of the story is that the ground ceremony of this small project has already been carried out twice &#8212; once by the then president of Pakistan, General Pervez Musharraf and again by the then PM of Pakistan, Mr Shaukat Aziz. A huge amount of money was spent on these events; we are talking about billions of rupees. At the time of Musharraf&#8217;s visit, it was learnt that a C-130 craft had brought the president&#8217;s special car from Islamabad to Pasni. Due to some defect, the car was taken back to Islamabad and another car was brought from Islamabad to Pasni and then driven to Gwadar for the use of the president in Gwadar, which lasted only a few hours. Everyone knows that a visit by the president or PM to a place like Gwadar entails extraordinary security and unimaginable cost; apart from the VVIP and his team, a number of federal ministers, senators, MNAs, federal secretaries and the entire administration of the provincial government, including the chief minister, ministers and chief secretary also attend the ceremony. Now, one can only imagine how much money has been spent on the previous two inaugurations and will be spent on the upcoming one. It is not understood why there is so much hypocrisy in the case of Balochistan where small results are highly exaggerated and projected as big achievements. It is not understood why these huge amounts are not spent on the construction of vital roads, which have been lying in a half complete state for many years, and on the establishment of colleges and universities also in dire need of financial aid. Can anyone tell me what justification exists for spending billions of rupees to inaugurate a project worth Rs 188 million, which should actually have been inaugurated by the commissioner of the district?HAFEEZ BALOCH, Turbat, November 7.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Gwadar Port control goes to China today
*

ISLAMABAD &#8211; Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Liu Jian has maintained that no one should be worried or annoyed by Pakistan&#8217;s handing over Gwadar Port to China.

Talking to Nawa-i-Waqt at a function here, the foreign dignitary disclosed that the agreement regarding the transfer of management of the deep-sea port was to be signed on Monday (today).

Jian said no third country should have reservations over this bilateral arrangement which had been decided by Pakistan and China mutually. About India's criticism and concerns regarding the handing over of the port, he replied that no country should have apprehensions over Pak-China cooperation. &#8220;This bilateral arrangement is in the economic interest of the peoples of China and Pakistan,&#8221; he went on to say. Asked that certain countries were thinking China would use this port for military purposes, the diplomat said this hypothesis was absolutely baseless.

To another query that whether China was worried because of the law and order situation in Balochistan, Jian said security was the responsibility of the Pakistan government. He said at present China had been working on at least 120 different projects in Pakistan; the government had given them security and they were not worried at all.

Asked if the change in government in Pakistan after the elections would have any impact on Pakistan-China ties, the ambassador said the friendship of the two countries was time-tested. &#8220;The leadership changed in China, but it did not impact the bilateral ties and friendship between the two states.&#8221;

Jian further said China wanted Pakistan&#8217;s solidarity and economic development and it would continue helping it. He was of the view that Pakistan should give more attention to its economic development, saying that Gwadar Port would play an important role to this end. He also said that China did not want any clash with any country because it had diverted its total attention to economic development.

AFP adds: China's acquisition of strategic Gwadar Port is the latest addition to its drive to secure energy and maritime routes and give it a potential naval base in Arabian Sea, unsettling India. The Pakistani cabinet on Jan 30 approved the port&#8217;s transfer, a commercial failure cut off from the national road network, from Singapore's PSA International to the state-owned China Overseas Port Holdings Limited.

The Pakistanis pitched the deal as an energy and trade corridor that would connect China to Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz, a gateway for a third of the world's traded oil, overland through an expanded Karakoram Highway.

Experts say it would slash thousands of kilometres off the distance oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East have to be transported to reach China, making Gwadar a potentially vital link in its supply chain.

China paid about 75 per cent of the initial $250 million used to build the port, but in 2007 PSA International won a 40-year lease with then-ruler Pervez Musharraf who was reportedly unwilling to upset Washington by giving it to the Chinese.

Andrew Small, an expert on China-Pakistan relations, told AFP "In the near-to-medium term, it appears that China's interests in this part of the world lean far more towards developing capacities to deal with threats to sea lanes of communication, Chinese citizens overseas and so on."

Plenty of Indian naval strategists are highly sceptical of the likelihood of many of the locations... actually being used as military facilities by China."

But Small does believe that Gwadar is the most mostly likely port to be developed by China for use by the Pakistan Navy, and potentially their own.

"Pakistan is probably the only government where the level of trust between the two militaries is high enough to make that a completely reliable prospect," he said.

Other Pakistani experts suggest that Islamabad is more likely to give the Chinese navy access to its existing naval bases of Karachi or Qasim. "China can always use those. So they do not have to build another naval base at this stage," said Hamayoun Khan, who teaches at the National Defence University in Islamabad.

Fazul-ul-Rehman, former director of the China Studies Centre at the Institute of Strategic Studies Islamabad, dismisses the prospect of China going to war in the Indian Ocean and calls Indian concern "propaganda".

But he says China has become more cautious about big investment projects in Pakistan due to security concerns. Taliban, sectarian and separatist violence blight Balochistan.


Gwadar Port control goes to China today | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Handing over ceremony shown live .. Finally it has happened......


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congrats on Seucurity of Pakistan , and arrival of new development and prosperity to Pakistan with our Friend China


----------



## air marshal




----------



## LIAO

ye.......Pakistan and China to build a railway through the Karakoram Highway , in order to link China's rail network to Gwadar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UmarJustice

*China takes over Gwadar Port operations*
Pakistan on Monday formally handed over Gwadar Ports operations and development of its infrastructure to China at a signing ceremony held at the Presidency in Islamabad.

President Asif Ali Zardari, Chinese Ambassador in Pakistan Liu Jian, Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar, federal ministers, members of parliament and government officials were present at the occasion.

Spokesperson to the President Senator Farhatullah Babar said the ceremony actually marked the transfer of Concession Agreement from the Port of Singapore Authority to the China Overseas Port Holding Company.

He said that the president hailed the transfer as an auspicious development in Pak-China relations as well as for the people of Pakistan particularly of Balochistan, saying that it would open window of new opportunities for them.

Gwadar will soon be a hub of trade and commerce in the region. It holds the key to bring together the countries of Central Asia, lending new impetus to Pakistan China relations, the president said.

He traced the history of development of Gwadar and how the PPP leaders Zulfikar Ali Bhutto and Benazir Bhutto envisioned it.

The president highlighted the strategic significance of the port for China and central Asian republics and its potential for integrating the economies of the countries in the region. The Chinese provinces of Xinjiang and Tibet are closer to Pakistani ports than to the ports in China, the president added. He said that the development of a trade corridor linking Xinjiang to the Middle East via Gwadar Port held huge promise.

Though Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Babar Khan Ghori could not attend the ceremony, the president lauded his efforts in facilitating the transfer of port operations to China.

The president said that nearly 60% of Chinas crude oil was imported from the gulf countries. Because of the proximity of those countries to Gwadar, the oil flow to China would be greatly facilitated by the operation of this port, he said. Expressing sorrow and grief over the Quetta bombing, he said as we fight the menace of militancy, the march for progress and development will also continue.

The Pakistani cabinet approved the transfer of Gwadar, currently a commercial failure cut off from the national road network, from PSA International to a state-owned Chinese company on January 30.

The deal offered China an energy and trade corridor that would connect it to the Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz, a gateway for a third of the world oil trade.

Experts say it would cut thousands of kilometres off the distance which oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East have to make to reach China.

China paid 75 percent of the initial $250 million used to build the port but in 2007 PSA International won a 40-year operating lease.

Then president Pervez Musharraf was reportedly unwilling to upset Washington by giving control of the port to the Chinese.

On February 6 Indian Defence Minister AK Antony said New Delhi was concerned by Pakistans decision to transfer management of the deep-sea port to China, which has interests in a string of other ports encircling India. However, spokesman for the Foreign Office last week said that it was bilateral arrangement between Pakistan and China and no one needs to be concerned about it.

China takes over Gwadar Port operations | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LIAO

&#8220;Then president Pervez Musharraf was reportedly unwilling to upset Washington by giving control of the port to the Chinese.&#8221;

relly&#65311;


----------



## Windjammer

ARY reporting that Iran in principal has agreed to set up an oil refinery in Gwadar. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

LIAO said:


> &#8220;Then president Pervez Musharraf was reportedly unwilling to upset Washington by giving control of the port to the Chinese.&#8221;
> 
> relly&#65311;



No not really - Musharraf is no longer President, therefore all evil, all shortcomings,are the responsibility of Musharraf - how much of it is the truth?, not much.


----------



## azfar

Gwadar News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

Insight with Saleem Bukhari  3rd March 2013 - Iran gas pipeline & Gwadar port
deep analysis of the importance of gwadar port and future projects linked to it 

people saying Pakistan will be the gate way/ energy hub of Asia


----------



## darkinsky

Nadra implements IBMS at Gwadar airport


Islamabad:

*The National Database and Registration Authority (Nadra) has implemented integrated border management system (IBMS) at Gwadar International Airport and new land border Gabadt.
* 
According to Nadra spokesperson, Nadra Chairman Tariq Malik has said that the authority has converted huge amount of manual legacy data into digital information to crack down illegal immigration. &#8220;We have built capacity of FIA and helped them so that they can help themselves by making using of state-of-art technology to do their core job - combating human trafficking and international terrorism,&#8221; he said.

The system is designed and tailored specifically as per immigration laws of Pakistan, which helps prevent illegal entry, use of counterfeit documents, human smuggling, and other travel fraud. IBMS is now operational at Pak-Iran border. Nadra is the partner for the implementation of IBMS for Federal Immigration Authority to replace the existing PISCES system at all the entry and exist points including airport, railway stations and land routes.

IBMS is already operational on all major international airports including Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore, Peshawar and Quetta. NADRA also implemented IBMS and land border between Pak-Afghan border at Torkham, and rail route between Pakistan-India at Khorapar. It has been designed to document and store the entire process starting from visa issuance till departure and arrivals from the country thus preventing illegal human trafficking as well as illegal immigrants to flee from the country. IBMS has been equipped with the latest technologies like advance fingerprint matching, digital facial recognition system, specialized handling for different categories of travellers.


----------



## darkinsky

*A step forward: Pakistan, Iran to sign MoU for oil refinery on March 11*

By Zafar Bhutta / Creative: Jamal Khurshid
Published: March 5, 2013






400,000 bpd will be the capacity of the refinery to be set up by Iran. ILLUSTRATION: JAMAL KHURSHID 

*
ISLAMABAD: * *Pakistan and Iran are preparing to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for setting up the country&#8217;s largest oil refinery costing $4 billion at the Gwadar Port on March 11, a project that will not only meet Pakistan&#8217;s refining needs but will also open avenues for China to get oil supplies.*



Iran will set up an oil complex at the Gwadar Port, which will have the oil refinery. According to the original plan, Tehran will also lay an oil pipeline from its territory to Gwadar to transport crude oil for processing.
&#8220;If Pakistan and Iran succeed in completing the oil refinery and the pipeline, it may prompt China to revive its projects of establishing an oil refinery in Gwadar and laying an oil pipeline from Gwadar to western China to get oil supplies,&#8221; an official told_ The Express Tribune._




During the tenure of previous government, China had expressed interest in joining the Iran-Pakistan (IP) gas pipeline project, but did not push ahead with the plan following handover of Gwadar Port operations to Singapore Port Authority, the official said.


Now that China has taken over operations at the port, it may reinitiate the projects including oil and gas pipelines.


According to sources, the oil refinery that will be established by Iran may serve as an alternative to Khalifa refinery, which was planned to be built with the assistance of UAE&#8217;s state-run International Petroleum Investment Company (IPIC). The Khalifa project got bogged down after controversy erupted over the extension in tenure of managing director of Pak-Arab Refinery Company (Parco), a joint venture between the governments of Pakistan and UAE&#8217;s emirate of Abu Dhabi.


Islamabad and Tehran are set to launch the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project on March 11 on their border. On the occasion, they will also sign an MoU for setting up the oil refinery.


During a trip to Islamabad on February 20, Iranian Oil Minister Rostam Ghasemi had agreed to build Pakistan&#8217;s largest refinery at the Gwadar Port with a refining capacity of 400,000 barrels per day in a joint venture with oil marketing giant Pakistan State Oil (PSO). Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf has given the go-ahead to signing the MoU.


China&#8217;s coastal refinery plan is part of its programme to invest $12 billion in multiple projects in Pakistan. The refinery will have the processing capacity of 60,000 barrels of crude oil per day.
Pakistan and China had also considered a feasibility study for the oil pipeline from Gwadar to western China for transporting oil from the Persian Gulf. But the proposal was shelved after Beijing&#8217;s refusal to set up the oil refinery, sources said.


Former president Pervez Musharraf had also coined the idea of a trade corridor to meet Beijing&#8217;s energy needs and offered help for constructing a strategic pipeline from Gwadar to China&#8217;s border for supply of oil from Saudi Arabia.


China is heavily reliant on oil supply from the Gulf states, which currently comes through a very long route, via the Strait of Malacca.
Oil first reaches Shanghai, or the Chinese east coast, and then covers thousands of miles to reach the west of China. However, &#8220;the Gwadar refinery can provide a much safer, cheaper and shorter route to the west of China for oil transportation through Karakoram Highway,&#8221; a senior official said.


So far, the biggest chunk of Chinese investment in Pakistan has gone to development projects in Balochistan including Saindak copper and gold project in Chagai and lead-zinc mining project in Lasbela.
&#8220;The coastal oil refinery project may also create scores of employment opportunities for the local people,&#8221; the official remarked.


----------



## darkinsky

Rs13,527m spent on construction of Gwadar port link roads


Wednesday, March 06, 2013 - Islamabad&#8212;The Government has spent a total of Rs 13527 million on the construction of link roads to Gwadar Port in last five years, Minister for Communication Dr Arbab Alamgir told Senate on Tuesday.

In a written reply to the question of Ms Nuzhat Sadiq, he said Rs 3854 million had been spent on the construction of N-10, N-85,and M-8 linking Gwadar with rest of the country in 2008-9, Rs 3738 million in 2009-10, Rs 1946 million in 2010-11, Rs 1630 million during 2011-12 and 2359 million during 2012-13. He said Rs 1 billion has been allocated for providing comprehensive foolproof security and creation of dedicated wing of Frontier Constabulary for providing security to contractors and labour.

National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned the construction of another 110 km long Baisma-Khuzdar road (N-30) for providing connectivity to Gwadar port. NHA has planned the construction of seven roads for providing connectivity to Gwadar Port, he said.

Three roads have already been completed including 653 km Lyari- Ormara-Gwadar-Gabd road (N-10). Another 35 km M-8 from Khuzdar- Khori road has also been completed. Another 61 km (M-8) Quba Saeed Khan-Ratodero road. While 73 percent Khori-Quba Saeed Khan road has been completed.

Prime Minister has approved mobilization of Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) on Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab. 22 percent of 459 lm long Hoshab-Basima-Sorab (N-85) has also been completed. 196 km long Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab has been completed 68 percent.


----------



## darkinsky

China mulls Gwadar-Rato Dero highway funding


ISLAMABAD: With fully prepared to take charge of strategic deep water Gwadar port formally this month or next, People&#8217;s Republic of China, Pakistan&#8217;s time-tested ally and all-weathers friend, now plans to extend financial aid to Islamabad for the construction of Gwadar-Rato Dero highway.

Sources told Geo News that Beijing would grant $700 million aid to Pakistan, which has long been facing scarcity of funds with its economy marred by precarious law and order situation, for construction of Gwadar&#8217;s East Bay Road and other infrastructure.

The sources said that Beijing is determined to make the port successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Gawadar - Reto Dero, I think it was already built by Musharraf? may be a part of it is not completed or repaired!


----------



## darkinsky

BATMAN said:


> Gawadar - Reto Dero, I think it was already built by Musharraf? may be a part of it is not completed or repaired!



any pictures? i cant find any


----------



## Cyberian

Salaam to all the Muslims,



Gwadar Port and Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline are game changers for Pakistan and the region.

Is there any firm date when China will start the actual management of the port or has it already started?

Salaam to all the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

SUPARCO said:


> Salaam to all the Muslims,
> 
> 
> 
> Gwadar Port and Iran-Pakistan Gas Pipeline are game changers for Pakistan and the region.
> 
> Is there any firm date when China will start the actual management of the port or has it already started?
> 
> Salaam to all the Muslims.


they already took it over.


----------



## A.Rafay

Rato dero To gwadar Highway was to be completed in 2010 or 2011 but it became zardarized!


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> Rato dero To gwadar Highway was to be completed in 2010 or 2011 but it became zardarized!



any pictures for completed section available?


----------



## A.Rafay

darkinsky said:


> any pictures for completed section available?



No man! I dont have any pics available! but i saw a program about it on tv in 2009 it was undercounstruction!


----------



## BATMAN

darkinsky said:


> any pictures for completed section available?



http://nha.gov.pk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/NHA-Road-Network-Maps-of-Projects-02.01.pdf

At above given link you can see all the operational and under construction highways.

It shows, RetoDero to Khuzdar is completed, and rest is under construction since one decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Agar (Gwadar & Then IPI Project -Pakistan Full of Danger!) &#8211; 10th March 2013


----------



## darkinsky

china to establish cement factory and electric coal general plant in gwadar free industrial zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alibaz

*China defends Gwadar Port deal at UN forum*


Murtaza Ali Shah
Thursday, March 14, 2013 
From Print Edition


GENEVA: China has asserted that Gwadar Port project is not only in the best interest of Pakistan and China but also in the best interest of the region&#8217;s development.

The Chinese representative spoke in favour of Pakistan-China friendship after nationalist leader Mehran Baloch, the Baloch Representative to the United Nations Human Rights Council (UNHRC), used his speech to the United Nation&#8217;s 22nd general debate session of HRC to allege that Balochistan&#8217;s natural resources are being exploited by Pakistan with help from China.

China took over management of the port on the Arabian Sea last week to finance more than 80 percent of the $248 million development cost of the port. This agreement is part of a plan to open up an energy and trade corridor from the Gulf, across Pakistan to western China but the deal has not been liked by India, America and Baloch nationalists who see it as the consolidation of Pakistani power in the trouble-hit province.

China rarely replies to the criticism levelled against it at the UN forums but as if anticipating that the issue of Gwadar port would be discussed, the Chinese delegation had come prepared.

Mehran Baloch said that Saindak copper mines were being already &#8220;milked&#8221; by China and &#8220;now Gwadar port has been handed&#8221; to China and it will be soon that China will build a military base there too as former Defence Minister Ahmad Mukhtar had publicly requested China to do so.

The Chinese representative, answering Mehran Baloch&#8217;s charges, told the delegates that China and Pakistan are friendly neighbours and for a long time the Chinese enterprises have taken an &#8220;active part in the development and construction in all sections of Pakistan&#8221;.

He told that the Chinese enterprises are engaged in the Gwadar development project as a joint co-opertion project between the two countries. &#8220;It&#8217;s part of the friendly cooperation between the two countries&#8221; and nothing more should be read in it.

Mehran Baloch said that with militarisation of Gwadar Port not only Baloch will suffer but also the region and the world peace will face threats too. &#8220;It is not the port alone. The planned airport there is 6,000 acres which is twice the size of Heathrow London. A country which has its foreign exchange reserves less than second string billionaires certainly cannot build the airport on its own.&#8221;

The Chinese representative replied that Gwadar port is not only in the &#8220;best interest of the two countries and both people but also in the best interest of the region&#8217;s development&#8221;.

Mehran Baloch said that Balochistan is used as drug conduit as the UN office on drugs and crime (UNODC) has reported that drugs worth $30 billion pass through Pakistan. He told the delegates that the data released by state banks implicitly proves that this passes through Quetta and Peshawar.

He alleged that &#8220;the illegal money finances the war of terror in Afghanistan and the death squads in Balochistan. Illegal money multiplies in turmoil and it means people are deprived of their share&#8221;.

China defends Gwadar Port deal at UN forum - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Cyberian

Zardari offers CARs Gwadar port for trade
_Friday, March 22, 2013_






*ASHGABAT*: President Asif Ali Zardari on Thursday urged greater regional cooperation in security and counter-terrorism, collaboration in energy and offered the Central Asian Republics use of Gwadar port for trade with rest of the world.

Addressing the opening session of the International Conference on Nauroz festival here at the Rukhyat Palace, the president said that the region was of great geo-strategic importance and there was a need for a robust road and rail linkage to enable the countries fully exploit their natural resources. In this regard, Pakistan is ready to play its role, he added. &#8220;We are willing to facilitate transportation of LNG from Central Asia to South East Asia and other world markets. The latest and modern seaport of Pakistan at Gwadar is the shortest route for Central Asian States to the Arabian Sea,&#8221; he said. 

President Zardari said that Gwadar also offered excellent port facilities for export of LNG and other products. &#8220;We are also ready to provide safe transit of piped gas to other neighbouring countries,&#8221; he added. Zardari said that Pakistan was keen to implement the projects of energy connectivity like Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-India (TAPI) and the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline, and noted that a few days ago the Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline project was inaugurated. 

The International Conference was addressed by Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, Tajik President Emomali Rehmanov, Afghan President Hamid Karzai president of the host country -Turkmenistan, and representatives of the United Nations, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan, Republic of Tartarstan and Turkey. President Zardari said that there was also a need to strengthen security and counter-terrorism cooperation in the region. 

He said that Pakistan firmly believed that peace and stability was most important for economic progress and development. &#8220;We are keen to promote friendly relations with all, especially our neighbours and other regional countries. We are ready to work together with them for peace, progress and prosperity in the region,&#8221; he said. President Zardari said that Pakistan and Central Asian states had historical and cultural links, besides cordial relations with all the countries of the region. 

He said that Pakistan and Central Asian states were members of the ECO (Economic Cooperation Organisation) and main objective of the grouping was building infrastructure and connectivity projects in the region. He said that the region had great geo-strategic and geo-political importance and it would grow in the coming years. He said that connectivity through rail, road and air links was important not only within the region but also beyond. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahazain90

Gwadar port is feature of pakistan and now gwadar port in safe hands.


----------



## pk_baloch

now indians have many expectations and keep an eye in chabahar port of iran .......


----------



## Hermione G

mahazain90 said:


> Gwadar port is feature of pakistan and now gwadar port in safe hands.



and surprisingly credit goes to our govt. well all is well that ends well...


----------



## Windjammer

*Gwadar Port takeover by China blessing for Pakistan economy: Haleem Siddiqui - Power Engineering*


Capt Haleem Siddiqui, Chairman Marine Group of Companies, former minister for water and power has described the presence of China at Gwadar Port as a blessing for Pakistan economy.
Talking to Pakistan Observer in an exclusive interview Capt. Haleem Siddiqui said that so far Gwadar Port is far away from economic hub of Pakistan due to absence of infrastructure communication facilities which are a prerequisite to for supporting the port operations and a strong link with the rest of the economic centers of the country.
"When I say the take over of Gwadar Port by China is a blessing for the economy of Pakistan it means that China has assured to develop hinterland infrastructure to link the port with rest of the country. When the hinterland is developed it will have a great spill over the economic activities that would be taken up by China for shipments of goods to and from Western part of China which is comparatively less developed when compared to Western China and China desires to develop its western part as well for which it will be using our Gwadar Port"
Capt. Haleem Siddiqui who carries international reckoning in port and shipping expertise besides running Pakistan's most prestigious container terminal called Pakistan International Container Terminal (PICT) with the support of the World Bank and currently on the way of developing Pakistan's first dirty cargo terminal at Port Qasim said that actually China needs Gwadar Port more than Pakistan to carry out its development plans in the Western China which is far away from Eastern coast and transportation of goods would be much costlier than what it would cost through Gwadar Port.
So far Western China is the most deprived part of that country because all the industrial developments have been taken place in the Eastern part of China which has well equipped import and export facilities. Even if the Chinese products transport to its eastern part through Gwadar Port it will be cheaper in terms of money and time consumption.
So for the forthcoming industrialization in West of China would be in need of Gwadar port for import and export purposes Hence the take over of Gwadar Port by China will generate a great deal of economic activity in this part of the world and that would have a simultaneous spill over for the economic growth of Pakistan.
China besides development of hinterland infrastructure around Gwadar will also be developing motorways and have already developed a dry port at SUST border. Chinese have also converted Shah rahe Resham by making it a 40 ft wide motor way which can
two containers side by side for transportation. Apart from other things the western part of China is much closer to the access of oil and gas from Gwadar port, they can also lay a pipeline for conveying gas and oil from Gwadar Port. This will generate employment, and services sector in Pakistan and benefits to the people of Pakistan especially in Balochistan would be enormous and that would be opening of prosperity to Balochistan so far the most deprived province in the country.
He agreed that to carry out all these projects we need political stability, honest and dedicated leadership having direction in their minds to develop Pakistan rather than working for their own interests.
There is a flow of economic benefits in Pakistan especially in Balochistan however this require capacity to explore and guide these economic flow for the benefit of the country, therefore we need a leadership having capacity to exploit plenty of economic resources to give a turn around to the economy of Pakistan.
Economy is flowing like water in Pakistan the only thing required to grab this flow of economic opportunities. It is just like water if you would store the water you will not develop dams, you will be at the losing end.
Capt. Haleem Siddiqui currently more involved in some projects of national importance like Bulk handing cargo terminal at Port Qasim which will be exclusively hand coal to cater to the need of power generation, cement plants and other industrial units.
So far the capacity of Bulk Terminal Cargo was 8 million tons of coal but in view of growing demand as most of the power generating units are in line to use this terminal, the marine group has expanded the capacity from 8 million tons to 12 million tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

very good news--good to hear that-----


----------



## alibaz

*Pakistan Navy beefs up security at Gwadar Port, western coast*

Karachi, Mar. 29 (ANI): To strengthen the defence of Gwadar Port and to enhance the security of vital assets and installations along the western coast, the Pakistan Navy has commissioned the 3rd Pak Marines Battalion.
The commissioning ceremony was held on Thursday in the presence of the Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq.
Addressing naval personnel, the chief guest was quoted by Pakistan Today, as saying the country was currently facing internal and external threats, which made security the main concern.
He said that Pakistan's Marines have always remained steadfast and proved their mettle whenever the nation had called on them to do so.
"Be defence of border in creek areas, air defence of PN assets, security of sensitive areas, aid to civil power during natural disasters or countering cowardly acts of terrorism, the Pak Marines have always lived up to the expectations of the nation," he added.
Vice-Admiral Shafiq further said that the Pakistan Navy was making all out efforts to equip the Pak Marines with modern weapons and was also focusing on their professional training in line with the modern-day requirements. (ANI)

Pakistan Navy beefs up security at Gwadar Port, western coast


----------



## Nishan_101

alibaz said:


> *Pakistan Navy beefs up security at Gwadar Port, western coast*
> 
> Karachi, Mar. 29 (ANI): To strengthen the defence of Gwadar Port and to enhance the security of vital assets and installations along the western coast, the Pakistan Navy has commissioned the 3rd Pak Marines Battalion.
> The commissioning ceremony was held on Thursday in the presence of the Vice Chief of Naval Staff Vice Admiral Muhammad Shafiq.
> Addressing naval personnel, the chief guest was quoted by Pakistan Today, as saying the country was currently facing internal and external threats, which made security the main concern.
> He said that Pakistan's Marines have always remained steadfast and proved their mettle whenever the nation had called on them to do so.
> "Be defence of border in creek areas, air defence of PN assets, security of sensitive areas, aid to civil power during natural disasters or countering cowardly acts of terrorism, the Pak Marines have always lived up to the expectations of the nation," he added.
> Vice-Admiral Shafiq further said that the Pakistan Navy was making all out efforts to equip the Pak Marines with modern weapons and was also focusing on their professional training in line with the modern-day requirements. (ANI)
> 
> Pakistan Navy beefs up security at Gwadar Port, western coast



I think PN has to do even more like they should explain and force the GoP in the right way by letting the GoP to look towards developing a Modern Naval Base with all the facilities there and 3 Mega Ship Yards and more over making Ormara and Karachi Naval Base restructuring as well as constructing a 3rd Ship Yard in Karachi. Also they should try to play their own role to make Gawadar Operational by our own people like Experience people from Karachi Port and Port Qasim about 35% of there force along with new talent from Balochistan especially to be recruited for Gawadar Port Authority and paying off China their $1.1 Billion in soft and easy installments 3-5 years.... INSHA ALLAH all this can be achieved by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and will of our own people. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Nishan_101 said:


> I think PN has to do even more like they should explain and force the GoP in the right way by letting the GoP to look towards developing a Modern Naval Base with all the facilities there and 3 Mega Ship Yards and more over making Ormara and Karachi Naval Base restructuring as well as constructing a 3rd Ship Yard in Karachi. Also they should try to play their own role to make Gawadar Operational by our own people like Experience people from Karachi Port and Port Qasim about 35% of there force along with new talent from Balochistan especially to be recruited for Gawadar Port Authority and paying off China their $1.1 Billion in soft and easy installments 3-5 years.... INSHA ALLAH all this can be achieved by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and will of our own people. Ameen.




all set for gwadar naval base

ISLAMABAD: The Senates Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping on Monday recommended the government to release Rs 474 million for purchase of land for Pakistan Navy (PN), which will ensure security for Gwadar Port, Balochistan.
Deputy Chief of Navel Staff Admiral Zakaullah told the committee that the government has assigned security arrangement to PN of all ports in the country during war and peace time. In this regard the PN required 1,000 acres of land to ensure security of the Gwadar Port and in this regard arrangement with provincial government of Balochistan and other stakeholders have already been completed. This land is required for strategic and defence purposes only and for long-term motives, he maintained.
He also claimed that PN has developed 584 acres land but now the government asked for vacating that place, however, the PN agreed on it. However, 1,000 acres of land may be provided immediately to for developmental works at Gwadar Port.
The committee was informed that the PN has agreed to vacate 584 acres of land, which is in its possession since 1980s. Chairman of the committee Sardar Fateh Muhammad Hassani directed to resolve all outstanding issues of PN, provincial government and speed-up the work on Gwadar development. 
He also claimed that prices of land were too high at Gwadar Port, which has bright future once it becomes fully operational. The chairman directed that local people should be given priority in appointment at Gwadar Port otherwise deprivation will further increase among local people.
Gwadar Port chairman informed the committee that 99.9 percent local people were given employment and utmost efforts were made for the local people. Senator Rubina Irfan was of the view that local people should be given proper training at Port Qasim and Karachi Port Trust. Such training will ensure appointment to local skilled people.
She expressed her annoyance that the federal government was handling Gwadar Port and it was not given to the local people. It is regrettable that the government has initiated Aghaz-e-Haqooqi Pakistan but could not hand over Gwadar Port to Balochistan. Rubina demanded that Gwadar Port should be given to the provincial government immediately. She claimed that the federal government was responsible for all law and order situation in Balochistan and blamed that government agencies were involved in it. 
Briefing the committee, the Port Qasim Authority chairman said that there is a dispute between PQA and PN over a piece of land of 250 acres. The PQA already paid for it but PN has yet to vacate that piece of land.
He further informed the committee that there are about 273 industrial units under construction. He said Pakistan Textile City, over an area of 1,250 acres has substantially been completed with a total cost of $67 million. He said now the investors can come and invest there.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

W.11 said:


> all set for gwadar naval base
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Senate&#8217;s Standing Committee on Ports and Shipping on Monday recommended the government to release Rs 474 million for purchase of land for Pakistan Navy (PN), which will ensure security for Gwadar Port, Balochistan.
> Deputy Chief of Navel Staff Admiral Zakaullah told the committee that the government has assigned security arrangement to PN of all ports in the country during war and peace time. *In this regard the PN required 1,000 acres of land to ensure security of the Gwadar Port and in this regard arrangement with provincial government of Balochistan and other stakeholders have already been completed. This land is required for strategic and defence purposes only and for long-term motives, he maintained.
> He also claimed that PN has developed 584 acres land but now the government asked for vacating that place, however, the PN agreed on it. However, 1,000 acres of land may be provided immediately to for developmental works at Gwadar Port.
> The committee was informed that the PN has agreed to vacate 584 acres of land, which is in its possession since 1980s.* Chairman of the committee Sardar Fateh Muhammad Hassani directed to resolve all outstanding issues of PN, provincial government and speed-up the work on Gwadar development.
> He also claimed that prices of land were too high at Gwadar Port, which has bright future once it becomes fully operational. The chairman directed that local people should be given priority in appointment at Gwadar Port otherwise deprivation will further increase among local people.
> Gwadar Port chairman informed the committee that 99.9 percent local people were given employment and utmost efforts were made for the local people. Senator Rubina Irfan was of the view that local people should be given proper training at Port Qasim and Karachi Port Trust. Such training will ensure appointment to local skilled people.
> She expressed her annoyance that the federal government was handling Gwadar Port and it was not given to the local people. It is regrettable that the government has initiated Aghaz-e-Haqooqi Pakistan but could not hand over Gwadar Port to Balochistan. Rubina demanded that Gwadar Port should be given to the provincial government immediately. She claimed that the federal government was responsible for all law and order situation in Balochistan and blamed that government agencies were involved in it.
> Briefing the committee, the Port Qasim Authority chairman said that there is a dispute between PQA and PN over a piece of land of 250 acres. The PQA already paid for it but PN has yet to vacate that piece of land.
> He further informed the committee that there are about 273 industrial units under construction. He said Pakistan Textile City, over an area of 1,250 acres has substantially been completed with a total cost of $67 million. He said now the investors can come and invest there.





This dispute is the one that caused the Singaporean departure, and led to the present contract to the Chinese. Unless resolved, it may cause further problems.


----------



## W.11

Argus Panoptes said:


> This dispute is the one that caused the Singaporean departure, and led to the present contract to the Chinese. Unless resolved, it may cause further problems.



yaar port qasim is in karachi


----------



## Argus Panoptes

W.11 said:


> yaar port qasim is in karachi



Gwadar land dispute: Port authority and navy close to breaking deadlock &#8211; The Express Tribune

The testimony before the committee was on Gawadar too. PN and SPA never broke the deadlock, leading to their parting ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Opinion Gwadar and &#8216;the great game&#8217; * 

Taj M Khattak

Wednesday, April 03, 2013 




It is perhaps a less known fact that when President Richard Nixon visited Pakistan in 1973, Prime Minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto sought US help to construct a new port at Gwadar, and reportedly offered the US Navy use of the facility. The US, of course, was not interested as mere 70 kilometres to the west lay Chahbahar, a naval base, a full-fledged cantonment for a division&#8217;s strength force and a 12,000 feet long runway operating fighter bombers, long-range reconnaissance and air-to-air refuelling tankers &#8211; with the Shah of Iran playing the US policeman overlooking the Indian Ocean south up to eight degree latitude. China later signed on the project four months after the US attacked Afghanistan.



Four decades later, the handing over of this strategically located port to China by another Pakistan Peoples Party-led government is, therefore, an important development as it may have placed Gwadar on the matrix of intense geo-strategic competition. The port has the potential to act as a catalyst for such projects as the trans-shipment of bulk cargo, oil storage, refinery, petrochemicals, export processing and industrial zones, export of minerals and ship repair industry. When fully functional, it has the potential to benefit many neighbouring and landlocked counties in the region in one way or the other. 



India was quick to react, calling it a matter of concern for reasons not too difficult to understand as the China-Pakistan naval synergy in Gwadar, while improving their own energy security situation, can also pose problems for India&#8217;s sea lines of communications. This can turn into a nightmare if the US thins out its presence in Bahrain due to its economy or reduced dependence on Gulf oil if there is greater credibility in reports about its self-sufficiency in this century. 



While Gwadar gives access to China into the Indian Ocean, Chahbahar &#8211; where India is investing generously &#8211; gives access to India into Afghanistan. Normally, it is the weaker country that gets concerned when a stronger country adds to its national power, but it seems to be an established pattern now that whatever is in Pakistan&#8217;s interest is a matter of concern for India.



India was never unaware of the significance of Gwadar in the global power play and therefore came up with a two-ponged strategy: a) by constructing a sprawling naval base at Karwar south of Goa on the western springboard of the Indian Ocean and b) investment in Chahbahar to provide India access to Afghanistan via the Indian Ocean. The first phase of the Karwar base was completed in 2005 at a cost of US $8 billion while India, Iran and Afghanistan have signed an agreement to give Indian goods destined for Central Asia and Afghanistan preferential treatment and tariff concessions at Chah Bahar. 



India and China are locked in an intense competition astride the energy highway of the 21st century in Chahbahar and Gwadar. India is in the process of constructing the Chahbahar-Milak-Zaranj-Dilaram road from Iran to Afghanistan, while the 213 kilometres long Zaranj-Dilaram section in Afghanistan&#8217;s Nimroz province has already been completed. 



It is also assisting Iran in upgrading the Chahbahar-Milak rail track. For Iran, a well developed rail/road infrastructure from Chahbahar stretching to the Afghanistan border translates into greater influence in Afghanistan over Shia and non-Pakhtun ethnic groups and is an added political dividend in its relations with Pakistan and the US.



To exert further pressure on China on the Hormuz to Malacca straits oil route, India is accelerating construction of a high-tech naval base at Rambilli west of Visakhapatnam on its eastern coast which will include underground berths for nuclear weapons armed submarines. The force levels at the Eastern Naval Command (ENC) headquartered at Visakhapatnam have already been enhanced where at least 50 warships, including an amphibious landing ship and nuclear submarines, are based. Likewise, the tri-services Andaman and Nicobar Commands (ANC) has been bolstered from where high-tech IAF aircraft occasionally break the sound barrier over the narrow Malacca Strait to announce their arrival. The Indo-US strategic relationship and the US pivot to the east only add to the concerns of the littoral states of the Indian Ocean.



While other facilities at Myanmar and Sri Lanka can help China towards increased energy security, it is Gwadar &#8211; due to its geographical location &#8211; that can free oil-thirsty China from security concerns over a longer southern transportation route as it vies with the US for number one economy by end of this century. Direct access to the Indian Ocean through Gwadar would also give China a strategic post of observation and a key location for its navy, whose ships recently participated in a multination exercise in the waters south of Gwadar. 



China Central Television (CCTV) recently announced the acquisition of four diesel electric submarines to add to its fleet of 65 subsurface vessels and two squadrons of advanced multi-role fighters from Russia. The deal, the first major purchase in a decade, was later denied by Russian news agency Itar-Tass. Whatever the truth, China may have executed its own &#8216;pivot&#8217; by coming closer to Russia in order to counterbalance US interests in Asia.



Certain western capitals that tow US foreign policy understand this great game well and extend hospitality to Baloch nationalist politicians, as do the US senators who sponsor resolutions in their senate, sidestepping the legally vexing question of how Nasir Khan I could, in the first place, &#8216;grant&#8217; Gwadar to Al Bu Sai&#8217;d of Muscat who was a &#8216;refugee&#8217; in the territory of the Khan of Kalat in the 18th century &#8211; an act for which Pakistan had to pay $3 million nearly a century later.



As part of hinterland infrastructural development, China has is interested in the construction of Gwadar to Nawabshah and upgrading the Karakorum Highway to connect China&#8217;s Xinjiang region with Pakistan&#8217;s Gilgit-Baltistan region. In 2006, a memorandum of understanding was signed between both countries to upgrade this road and connect Kashgar and Abbottabad. 



President Asif Ali Zardari and China&#8217;s President Hu Jintao are believed to have discussed a 3,000 kilometres rail line between Gwadar and Kashgar in July 2010. The cost would be enormous, up to US $30 million per kilometre in the highest mountains but this kind of money will have to be found if the Gwadar-China connection is to become the Suez Canal of the 21st century as described by some analysts. 



But we also need to understand that, while Pak-China friendship is higher than the Himalayas and deeper than the Indian Ocean, the Chinese are not careless with their money and will invest only if they see any dividends. We, therefore, have to create the right conditions in Balochistan for such ambitious projects to take off so as to contend with Indo-US challenges in the region. 



The successive governments in Pakistan have not paid due attention to the ports and shipping sector and almost every political party in power has managed it more for personal gains than national interest. As we stand to almost certainly usher in another corrupt government, there is unlikely to be sufficient funding for any robust defence of our maritime interests. The least we can do then is improve our energy security through Gwadar so that the county can put up a spirited defence should the need arise.



The 30,000-odd navy personnel and a few thousand merchant mariners are not enough to engage the national imagination. The strategic location of Gwadar be as it may, we shall not be able to draw the fullest advantage from it unless there is a larger national orientation towards the other &#8216;great game&#8217; that is being played on the ocean in the south.



The writer is a retired vice-admiral and former vice-chief of the naval staff. Email: tajkhattak@ymail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> *Opinion Gwadar and the great game *
> 
> Taj M Khattak
> 
> Wednesday, April 03, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............
> 
> The writer is a retired vice-admiral and former vice-chief of the naval staff. Email: tajkhattak@ymail.com




Link to the source of the opinion:

Gwadar and


----------



## Pboy

I hope the next pakistani government doesnt mess this up


----------



## Pboy

Great pictures!


----------



## W.11

gwadar airport






gwadar port

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyPaki

hehehe if pti comes in i'm putting some investment in this region for sure


----------



## W.11

Gwadar link roads completion prioritised

Saturday, April 20, 2013 - IslamabadThe National Highway Authority (NHA) has attached top priority to develop the road linkages to the Gwadar Port which can prove backbone of the countrys economy in the near future.

An National Highway Authority official told media on Friday that road connectivity with the Gwadar port was crucial for making it hub of transit trade between Pakistan, Afghanistan, Central Asian Republics and China.

He said that the Government has spent a total of Rs 13,527 million on the construction of link roads to Gwadar Port during past five years.

Giving details he said Rs 3854 million had been spent on the construction of N-10, N-85,and M-8 linking Gwadar with rest of the country in 2008-9, Rs 3738 million in 2009-10, Rs 1946 million in 2010-11, Rs 1630 million during 2011-12 and 2359 million during 2012-13.

He said Rs 1 billion has been allocated for providing comprehensive foolproof security and creation of dedicated wing of Frontier Constabulary for providing security to contractors and labour.

The National Highway Authority has planned the construction of another 110 km long Basima-Khuzdar road (N-30) for providing connectivity to Gwadar port.Moreover it has planned the construction of seven roads for providing connectivity to Gwadar Port, he said.

Three roads have already been completed including 653 km Lyari-Ormara-Gwadar-Gabd road (N-10). Another 35 km section of M-8 from Khuzdar- Khori road has also been completed while Khori-Quba Saeed Khan road has been nearly completed.

About 25 percent of 467 km long Hoshab-Basima-Sorab (N-85) has also been completed while 196 km long Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab Highway has been completed about 75 percent.


----------



## darkinsky

Minister for speedy establishment of EPZA in Gwadar


Establishment of Export Processing Zone in Gwadar can prove instrumental in bringing substantial foreign and local investment through economic and trade activity. When fully functional, it has the potential to benefit many neighbouring and landlocked countries. This was observed by Shahzada Ahsan Ashraf Shaikh, Minister for Industries and Production during his visit to Export Processing Zones Authority in Karachi. 

While emphasising the importance of Gawadar, the Federal Minister said that the importance of this port is strategic in nature and it can be visualised to become a regional hub serving incoming and out going commercial traffic of Middle East, Central Asian Republics and Gulf countries. It will attract trade from over twenty countries including Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, Iraq and Iran. Keeping such profile of trade in perspective it is natural to plan establishment of an Export Processing Zone in Gwadar on priority basis. 

The Federal Minister assured Chairman EPZA and his team that the Ministry will extend all out support for establishment of an Export Processing Zone in Gwadar and instructed EPZA Chairman to immediately speed up the work in this regard. Chairman EPZA, Saadat S. Cheema informed the Federal Minister that Gwadar is already on the top priority of his team. He mentioned that the land which has been allocated for EPZA in Gwadar is far from the port; we, therefore, request for its re-allocation near the port as otherwise Export Processing Zone in Gwadar will become a lesser attractive business proposition for the investors. By moving close to the port we may well become a country specific export processing zone, keeping in perspective the significant Chinese investment in Gwadar Port.


----------



## darkinsky

accelerate the pace of work on the Gwadar-Ratodero Road 

Prime Minister Mir Hazar Khan Khoso has said that the government will accelerate the pace of work on the Gwadar-Ratodero Road so that people of Pakistan can reap the benefits of the Gwadar port.
He said this while presiding over a high-level meeting here on Monday to review the progress of work on Gwadar-Ratodero Road.
The Prime Minister said that Gwadar-Ratodero is a strategic link, which is of national importance.
The Prime Minister issued instructions that work on Khuzdar-Ratodero section and Hoshab-Gwadar section should be completed during the next 12 months while work on N-85 Road and N-30 should be prioritized for early completion of these linkages with Gwadar. 
The Prime Minister was informed that total road network of the country was spread over 12131 kilometers of which over 37 percent of the roads comprised those in Balochistan.
He said that the completion of this road is not only important for linking Gwadar with the rest of the country but shall stimulate development in the area right from Gwadar upto Ratodero.
The meeting was attended by Minister for Communication&#8218; Asadullah Khan Mandokhel&#8218; Advisor to the Prime Minister on Finance&#8218; Dr. Shahid Amjad Chaudhary&#8218; Chairman National Highway Authority&#8218; Hamid Ali Khan and senior officials.

Rattodero-Gwadar M-8 completion within 3 months
Monday, April 15, 2013 - Islamabad&#8212;National Highway Authority (NHA) will complete the under-construction sections of Rattodero-Gwadar Motorway (M-8) within three months. The decision has been made following the directives of the Prime Minister Mir Hazar Khan Khoso for early completion of ongoing projects in Balochistan, an official of NHA informed APP on Sunday. About the present status of the M-8 he said that 60 per cent work on 54 km Gwadar-Dasht has been completed, while 64 pc work on 63 km Dasht-Turbat section has been completed.

60 pc work on 76 km Turbat-Hosbab section has been completed while on 50 km Khori-Wangu Hills 65 work has been completed,he added.&#8212;APP


----------



## monitor12345

Nishan_101 said:


> I think PN has to do even more like they should explain and force the GoP in the right way by letting the GoP to look towards developing a Modern Naval Base with all the facilities there and 3 Mega Ship Yards and more over making Ormara and Karachi Naval Base restructuring as well as constructing a 3rd Ship Yard in Karachi. Also they should try to play their own role to make Gawadar Operational by our own people like Experience people from Karachi Port and Port Qasim about 35% of there force along with new talent from Balochistan especially to be recruited for Gawadar Port Authority and paying off China their $1.1 Billion in soft and easy installments 3-5 years.... INSHA ALLAH all this can be achieved by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH and will of our own people. Ameen.



For all that construction to happen, law and order situation should be favourable. For law & order improvement, there should be no violence in Balochistan. For preventing violence, Every Baloch should be given more Jobs & Education.
Then You can construct whatever you want...


----------



## monitor12345

Stop all other projects and Complete these Important projects first. Stop funds to all the small projects and divert all those funds to Important Projects. The Business Community should put pressure on the Government to complete these projects, because the Profits of the businessmen will increase if these projects start functioning.

All the TV Channels are busy with Elections. Not a single Channel shows a program on Gwadar port Progress. 7 days a Week, Only Election Programmes are shown. There is no variety in the content of TV channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

monitor12345 said:


> Stop all other projects and Complete these Important projects first. Stop funds to all the small projects and divert all those funds to Important Projects. The Business Community should put pressure on the Government to complete these projects, because the Profits of the businessmen will increase if these projects start functioning.
> 
> All the TV Channels are busy with Elections. Not a single Channel shows a program on Gwadar port Progress. 7 days a Week, Only Election Programmes are shown. There is no variety in the content of TV channels.



I guess you seem quite fond of Pakistani TV channels. I think people just want to complete this project quietly as possible, without making a fuss about it so it may go unnoticed by the international community..or at least make it easier for them to turn a blind eye...


----------



## Pboy

Fighting Terrorism, Loadshedding and developing Gwadar is some of the steps needed to stabilize the country


----------



## darkinsky

monitor12345 said:


> Stop all other projects and Complete these Important projects first. Stop funds to all the small projects and divert all those funds to Important Projects. The Business Community should put pressure on the Government to complete these projects, because the Profits of the businessmen will increase if these projects start functioning.
> 
> All the TV Channels are busy with Elections. Not a single Channel shows a program on Gwadar port Progress. 7 days a Week, Only Election Programmes are shown. There is no variety in the content of TV channels.



if our incompetent government was such 'visionary' we wont be in such crises in the first place do we?


----------



## Super Falcon

if pakistani government and specially army and ISI stop messing in balochisatan probleum only one thing should be seen what is good for people of balochistan and than people of pakistan when balouchistan people get better automatically we get as a nation better if gwadar had been in anyother country till now it would be world biggest and state of the art port and we are still fighting army and other services stop messing now and contribute to what is good for pakistan not for others selling our childs future for few dollars is stupidity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*China assumes charge of Gwadar Port*

ISLAMABAD: China has formally assumed charge of Pakistan&#8217;s deep-water Gwadar Port following an agreement signed between the two countries in February this year.

Three companies including China Port Holding, China Merchant and Cosco Shipping would be responsible for the handling of Gwadar port.

Beijing would help Islamabad construct a road, which would link the port with the Coastal High Way. Beside this, China would also provide financial add to complete the project.

China assumes charge of Gwadar Port - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Cyberian

China takes over operational control of Gwadar Port
_Friday, May 24, 2013

By Razi Syed_

*KARACHI*: *China has successfully taken over the operational control of Gwadar Port on Thursday.* With its financial and technical assistance China built this port on Pakistan&#8217;s southwest coast.

The contract of operation of Gwadar Port has been given to China Overseas Ports Holding Company Limited.

The Chinese would help link coastal highway with the port besides would start trans-shipment, sources in the Port and Shipping said.

After pull out by Port of Singapore Authority (PSA) of a 40-year port management and development contract signed in 2007, China will operate the port, which is strategically located close to the Pakistan-Iran border and the Strait of Hormuz in south-western Balochistan province.

The business community is terming the deal a great success as it will offer an energy and trade corridor that will connect China to the Arabian Sea and Strait of Hormuz, a gateway for a third of the world&#8217;s traded oil, overland through an expanded Karakoram Highway.

They said it would cut thousands of kilometres (kms) off the distance, which oil and gas imports from Africa and the Middle East have to travel to reach China.

*China paid about 75 percent of the initial $250 million used to build the port but in 2007 PSA International won a 40-year operating lease. 

The Singaporean firm decided to quit the Gwadar project after Pakistan&#8217;s government failed to transfer land needed to develop a free zone, as was promised under a 40-year concession deal signed in February 2007. *

The port has the potential to serve as a secure outlet as well as storage and trans-shipment hub for the Middle East and Central Asia oil and gas supplies through a well-defined corridor passing through Pakistan. 

*China has contributed about $198 million of the initial investment for the port project.*

It was expected that Chinese companies and exporters would handle their own cargo and this would make Gwadar Port one of the busiest in the region.

China will likely re-launch the Gwadar oil refinery project, which was halted in 2009 because of security concerns in the province. The refinery will have a total capacity of 19 million tonnes of oil per year. 

The proposed refinery and the oil pipeline is actually a part of a planned Pakistan-China energy corridor.

Chinese engineers have already completed a feasibility study for a railroad and oil pipeline, which would enable Gwadar Port to handle most of the oil tankers headed to China.

The operational control of the port will enable China&#8217;s access to the Indian Ocean, which is strategically important for China as it expands its influence across the region. 

To ensure the security of shipments along existing routes, a Chinese naval presence at Gwadar could also patrol the Indian Ocean sea-lanes. 

Gwadar Port will be connected with China&#8217;s western province of Xinjiang through rail and road links. China&#8217;s eastern seaboard ports are 3,500 kms away from the city of Kashgar in western China whereas the distance from Kashgar to Gwadar Port is only 1,500 kms. On January 30, 2013 the Federal Cabinet Committee had approved the transfer of Gwadar Port to China.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Argus Panoptes

SUPARCO said:


> ...............
> 
> Chinese engineers have already completed a feasibility study for *a railroad and oil pipeline, which would enable Gwadar Port to handle most of the oil tankers headed to China*..............



That statement is full of bovine excreta. Simple numbers of oil imported by China via oil tankers, and the costs and capacities of a railroad oil pipeline are enough to knock sense into this fantastic claim.

Wait, let's be fair and ask for a link to this purported feasibility study so that we all may be enlightened by its gems of wisdom.


----------



## Albatross

Argus Panoptes said:


> That statement is full of bovine excreta. Simple numbers of oil imported by China via oil tankers, and the costs and capacities of a railroad oil pipeline are enough to knock sense into this fantastic claim.
> 
> Wait, let's be fair and ask for a link to this purported feasibility study so that we all may be enlightened by its gems of wisdom.



Well mate I agree with your logic but would you be able to provide feasibility report for bhasha dams or any other projects of pakistan ..I guess not as such reports arnt available online for ordinary users.. I myself work in marine supply chain firm and learnt from some reliable sources its the cost especially beyond batgram(from where karakorm high way starts) till border and further inside chinese territory till kashgar thats a big hurdle , according to that source for a road,rail and pipeline composite contruction we need atleast 10 million dollar per kilometer and its around 600 km in total till kashgar..But at the same time from kashgar till china's eastern ports distance is 3500 Km and from gwadar its 1500...And as the ships travel around the singapore it also adds a sailing time of about two weeks which adds to goods cost which wouldnt be the case with gwadar as the time taken to reach euorpe would be 8-9 days instead of 22-25 days so in the long run its a win win for both Pak and china as whole western china and on the whole 70% of china is undeveloped due to lack of infrastructure..
If china really wants to contain india to its current level she will have to take this bold and expensive step as there is no other way out and at the same time we will have to curb this US,India financed militancy in tribal belt to let things work in right direction..

And yes one more thing I have even seen a structural drawing of that composite construction with road on top and railways line below it (like old attock bridge built by britishers on indus) and a pipeline attached to brackets right under the train track , I am trying to get a copy of that to share it with you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Albatross said:


> ................
> And yes one more thing I have even seen a structural drawing of that composite construction with road on top and railways line below it (like old attock bridge built by britishers on indus) and a pipeline attached to brackets right under the train track , I am trying to get a copy of that to share it with you guys.



Such drawings of fantastic projects are worth nothing. I simply do not see a railroad and/or pipeline going over the Karakorums anytime in this century at least, may be even the next.

http://pinktentacle.com/2010/06/futuristic-mega-projects-by-shimizu/


----------



## Albatross

Argus Panoptes said:


> Such drawings of fantastic projects are worth nothing. I simply do not see a railroad and/or pipeline going over the Karakorums anytime in this century at least, may be even the next.
> 
> Futuristic mega-projects by Shimizu ~ Pink Tentacle



I agree with your logic but a pipeline is lot easier as compare to rail link as already karakoram highway is in process of extension and laying a pipe under or beside it wouldnt be something out of space ...Yeah rail link is a challenge but even chinese media is rife with such speculations so lets see what future holds but we will have to take care of this militancy before any other nation can go for such mega projects inside Pak..

The drawing I was talking about wasnt just a computer based model it indicated potential materials for main components,bonding materials and the elevation index and temp variations and was so eloborate that it looked like the work of someone who knew what he was doing and was done by some govt organ of china or pak..


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Albatross said:


> I agree with your logic* but a pipeline is lot easier as compare to rail link* as already karakoram highway is in process of extension and laying a pipe under or beside it wouldnt be something out of space ...Yeah rail link is a challenge but even chinese media is rife with such speculations so lets see what future holds but we will have to take care of this militancy before any other nation can go for such mega projects inside Pak..



No Sir, an oil pipeline across a high mountain range with freezing weather in an earthquake zone along the only major waterway of the country is NOT an easy, feasible, affordable or even advisable project. No Sir, not at all.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

nice place!


----------



## Kompromat

*Gwadar to benefit both Pakistan, China: PM*

*ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has said that friendship with China is and will remain the cornerstone of Pakistans foreign policy and it has been a factor for peace and stability in the region.*

Speaking to Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong, who called on him at the Prime Ministers Office on Saturday, Mr Sharif said he was looking forward to his visit to China next week which he hoped would help strengthen bilateral ties.

The premier said he had set up a high-level task force headed by a federal minister to explore avenues for enhancing economic cooperation with China.

He conveyed his deepest condolences to the government and people of China and the bereaved families of those Chinese tourists who had been killed in Gilgit-Baltistan in a recent militant attack. The perpetrators would be brought to justice, he assured the ambassador.

APP adds: Mr Sharif said that Gwadar Port project was the hallmark of Pakistan-China strategic partnership which would bring economic dividends for both countries.

He expressed satisfaction that Pakistans and Chinas shared vision of establishing a long-term economic corridor was moving forward.

He said Pakistan was committed to taking bilateral relations with China to higher levels and it greatly valued Chinas economic support and cooperation.

Gwadar to benefit both Pakistan, China: PM - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gwadar may be given special status for quicker development: Nawaz
*
By APP Published: July 5, 2013
BEIJING: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif hinted at a fast track development of the Gwadar Port suggesting it might be accorded a special status so that the project is effectively executed. 
In a meeting with President China Overseas Port Holding Company Limited Sun Ziyun, the Prime Minister said that there should be no delay in the infrastructural development of Gwadar.
He assured that the government will extend its full cooperation to the companies investing in the port&#8217;s development.
Nawaz said that the government was looking to develop an airport of international standards in Gwadar and called for early completion of repair and rehabilitation projects on Karakoram Highway.
Nawaz asserted that the highway was of utmost importance and should be rehabilitated without any delay so that bilateral trade between Pakistan and China could progress.
He urged the Chinese company to take up rehabilitation work on Attabad Lake.
Sun Ziyun responded by saying that the rehabilitation work on Attabad Lake was expected to be completed by 2016 and on Karakoram Highway a year earlier.
Sun Ziyun told Nawaz that for the development projects in Gwadar, financial assistance will be sought from the China Development Bank.
He detailed that the infrastructure of roads in Gwadar would be connected to the communication network of the rest of the country so that the transportation of goods is facilitated.


----------



## alibaz




----------



## Devil Soul

*Kashgar-Gwadar project a game changer for whole region: Sharif*
APP
GUANGZHOU: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Sunday asked a prominent Chinese company to provide suggestions and assistance in curbing power line losses, theft and pilferage in Pakistan.

The Prime Minister who arrived here this morning during the third phase of his five-day official visit, held a meeting with the president of China Southern Power Grid (CSG) Zhao Jianguo.

Sharif told him that they were working on building power plants based upon coal, solar and wind resources, adding that Pakistan was blessed with abundant water resources and coal reservoirs to generate energy.

Jianguo agreeing with the request said that proper management and supervision coupled with application of stringent laws could help reduce this menace.

To a question posed by the Prime Minister of Pakistan, he said that in China, the line losses had been slashed down from six per cent to one per cent.

Regarding the Pak-China economic corridor, the Prime Minister said that both the countries attached high importance to its execution, adding, this is the biggest project which starts from Gwadar to Kashgar.

Sharif pointed out that the corridor would be highly beneficial not only for Pakistan and China but also for the whole region and for the three billion people inhabiting it.

The Prime Minister said that they were working on this project as this would be a game changer for them as far as the whole region was concerned.

Sharif further informed Jianguo that Pakistan was facing an acute shortage of power, and energy was one of their main problems, but still they were determined to get it resolved as soon as possible. They had inherited this problem as the previous government did not pay much attention in this area, he said, adding, that to overcome the issue, they had taken a number of steps.

He said that he had also discussed energy and other projects during his meetings with the Chinese leaders including President Xi Jinping and Premier Li Keqiang.

The CSG is ranked 150 among a conglomerate of 500 Fortune companies. It also provides electricity to 33 million people and generates 1 million MW of power.
Kashgar-Gwadar project ?a game changer? for whole region: Sharif - DAWN.COM


----------



## A.Rafay

*Oil city to be developed at Gwadar*

*KARACHI, July 6: Minister for Ports and Shipping Senator Kamran Micheal said on Saturday that Sri Lanka is ready to give sea cargo to Pakistani flagships, and an oil city would be developed at Gwadar where refineries would be set up to meet China&#8217;s energy needs through oil pipeline coming from Iran.*

Talking to newsmen at a luncheon meeting at a local hotel, the minister said: &#8220;when we do not want aid and talk about trade, so we have to take such steps which can help promote our trade relations with neighbouring countries, like Sri Lanka.&#8221;

He said he held a meeting with Sri Lankan ambassador in PNCS building where cooperation in shipping was discussed for promoting trade between the two countries.

The minister said that Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) flotilla, consisting of seven bulk carriers and three oil-tankers, would be available to carry Sri Lankan cargo. This would help enhance PNSC revenue which could be used for expanding the fleet of the corporation.

He said soon he would be visiting Sri Lanka for singing an agreement for cooperation in ports and shipping and haulage of Sri Lankan cargo by Pakistani ships.

&#8220;This would not only expand trade relations between the two countries, but would also help create jobs,&#8221; he added.

He said that he would soon be visiting China to discuss and finalise Gwadar port concession agreement and added that if Pakistan wants to come out of economic crisis, it would have to develop closer economic links with China.

He further said that the Gwadar port concession given to China Overseas Port Holding Company is the same given to Port of Singapore, but he would like to make changes in some of the terms and conditions before finalising the agreement with China.

Responding to a question, he said, the sections related to marketing in the Gwadar port concession would be changed and Pakistan would like to retain them in the larger interest of the country.

The minister said that he paid a visit to Gwadar port and was not satisfied with the progress and feels that the work should be speeded up because the project is very important and has the potential to make economic progress in the country at large and Balochistan, in particular.

During his visit, the minister said the Dutch ambassador also accompanied him who extended assistance in expansion and upgradation of the fishing harbour which is presently being used as a playground by locals. The ambassador also offered to assist in providing PET raisin baskets for handling fish catch.

There was a time Pakistan&#8217;s ship-breaking industry at Gadani was the largest of the world, but now Bangladesh and India are leaders in this industry. Therefore, the minister said, efforts would be made to revive this industry for which a core committee had been formed.

Senator Kamran Micheal said Marine Academy would be upgraded and converted into university to cater our needs and of other countries.

He said all avenues will be explored and Ministry of Ports and Shipping and its affiliated departments would be opened up and upgraded to meet the fast changing technological as well as rapidly growing economic trade activities of the country.

He further said all corrupt elements would be removed from the ministry and its affiliated departments and an important announcement would be made in Ramadan.

To a question, the minister said presently three berths were operational at Gwadar port and soon five more would become operational and Chinese concession holders would be asked to speed up work and Pakistan has assured them of full security and proper working environment.

Referring to deteriorating law and order situation in the city which is also affecting port operations, the minister said that soon the interior minister, Chaudhary Nisar, would be visiting Karachi and hold meetings with Governor and Chief Minister of Sindh.

Oil city to be developed at Gwadar - DAWN.COM


----------



## F-16 Viper

hope it will strengthen the national economy....


----------



## hamza321

no the port is handed over to china


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Wanna visit this city at least once in my life.


----------



## alimohsan52

Gwadar is a huge project for Pakistan


----------



## Ahmad1996

alimohsan52 said:


> Gwadar is a huge project for Pakistan


 
It can become a huge project for Pakistan if we the people start pressuring the government to start operating it quickly and stop having delays in its operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## monitor12345

Without Peace, Development is impossible. 
You have to End Terrorism. Whether by Talking with Terrorists or else by killing Terrorists.
Till then Gwadar Port will not benefit Pakistan.... Stop Terrorism first.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

What I like most is that city is spacious and not congested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

HariPrasad said:


> What I like most is that city is spacious and not congested.




It shall look great when its finally built.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Aeronaut said:


> It shall look great


Bahria town should also start some projects there


----------



## darkinsky

sports complex Gwadar






GDA






gwadar dam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Black Eagle 90

GoP should welcome GCC investment in real estate to build housing.


----------



## krash

Black Eagle 90 said:


> GoP should welcome GCC investment in real estate to build housing.



Most of GCC doesn't want Gawadar built at all.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Give them a chance...


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

HariPrasad said:


> What I like most is that city is spacious and not congested.


That's the thing about planned cities.


----------



## Kompromat

*Making presence felt: Chinese group to set up exhibition centre at Gwadar

By Peer Muhammad
Published: May 27, 2014


ISLAMABAD: The Chinese Guangdong Logistic Industry Association will establish a huge display and exhibition centre at Gwadar port with capacity of displaying more than 50,000 varieties of Chinese products at a time.*

This was agreed by a six-member delegation of the Guangdong Logistic Industry Association, who visited the port along with the chief executive officer (CEO) of the Chinese Overseas Ports Holding Company, Pakistan to examine the port for establishing one of the largest exhibition centres of Chinese goods.

A senior official of the Gwadar port told _The Express Tribune_ that the delegation led by the general secretary of the Guangdong Logistic Industry Association visited Gwadar Port from May 22 to 24 and met port officials and businessmen at Gwadar. The Chinese industrialists agreed to establish one of the largest exhibition centres in Pakistan over a land piece of 25-acre. The capacity of the exhibition and display centre will be for more than 50,000 different Chinese products, said the official.

According to the official, after establishing this display centre, there will not be a need for Pakistani businessmen to visit China for import and export purposes, rather they will be able put their orders to the representatives of hundreds of Chinese companies available at the display centre.

The official said that soon formal agreements will be signed between Pakistani authorities and Guangdong Logistic Industry Association, where Pakistan will provide land in the port and the association will establish the exhibition centre and make the investment. The official was hopeful that more such business delegations will huge investment to the port.

Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini said that development work on the port has started, and all efforts are being made to make it operational at the earliest possible time as Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has given it highest priority. He said that the Chinese company responsible for operation of the port had also submitted a business and marketing plan a few ago, which is under review.

The next step would involve acquiring funds from the Chinese government and inviting private Chinese investors to inject money into various businesses in the free trade zone of the port.

_Published in The Express Tribune, May 27th, 2014._

_Like __Business on Facebook_, _follow __@TribuneBiz__ on Twitter to stay informed and join in the conversation.

Making presence felt: Chinese group to set up exhibition centre at Gwadar – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

hasnain0099 said:


>


Electricity from garbage nice nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 8, 2014

*Billions spent investing in the UAE’s future*
National Editorial


For a relatively small country, the UAE’s 20 ports might seem excessive. So too might the Emirates’ leading role in constructing more than half of the proposed 2,177km GCC rail network, or the widening of 328km of the E11 highway in the western region, or even Abu Dhabi’s Midfield Terminal, which will open in 2017 and be capable of handling 30 million passengers a year – two and a half times the capacity of the current airport.

*But the time to build infrastructure is before it is needed*, providing the canvas upon which the skill, drive and ingenuity of the UAE’s entrepreneurs will be able to flourish unhindered. Many of these upgrades are part of the Dh360 billion the Abu Dhabi Government has allocated to capital projects in a five-year investment plan, using its oil revenues now to bolster the prospects for non-oil related businesses to thrive in the future, diversifying the economy.

The wisdom of this is apparent in the Khalifa Industrial Zone Abu Dhabi (Kizad), one of the country’s biggest recent infrastructure projects. Just 60 years earlier, the needs of Abu Dhabi’s port could be met by dhows pulling up onto the beach and unloading their cargo onto the sand. Even the early oil industry cars were brought ashore in this way.

But Abu Dhabi’s burgeoning development meant a port susceptible to the whims of tide and weather was insufficient, so Port Zayed was created on the eastern end of the Corniche. Designed for use by everything from dhows to cargo ships, it too quickly proved inadequate and so Kizad was conceived for a section of coastline near the border with Dubai.

This mega-port was not simply a bigger version of what had been before but is of a different kind, being flanked by an industrial zone designed to ease the path for entrepreneurs attracted by the UAE’s strategic location, ease of doing business and lack of taxes.

*Kizad will further benefit if Gwadar Port in Pakistan becomes a more significant regional force.* Gwadar is potentially a warm water gateway to major markets like China, although it currently lacks the infrastructure links to fully exploit that position. 

Kizad’s location near Taweela power station – and the prospect of a state-of-the-art road and rail network at its door – makes for a compelling overall business case in which Abu Dhabi is investing in its own future and making it less reliant on an extractive economy.

Billions spent investing in the UAE’s future
----------------------------------------

Once again UAE trying to show Pakistan how to run a county.

As being said above "But the time to build infrastructure is before it is needed", When will Pakistan wake up and work with this vision?

We have a saying in urdu _bhains kay agay been bajana_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

Japan interested in investing in Sino-Pak Economic corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khurram541

this seems to be a good sign that foreign investors want to invest in Pakistan....


----------



## SBD-3

Gawadar likely to be linked with Turkmanistan via rail and road link

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Global Chokepoints Infographic

Much of the oil is transported via the Strait of Hormuz and the Malacca Strait. This is not surprising because the world’s major oil producers are located near the Strait of Hormuz and the world’s largest market demanding oil (Asia) relies on the Malacca Strait.
The drop in percentages seen in the two years does not show a decreased production of oil, but rather thelimitations these straits have when it come to transporting oversized tankers. In other words some of these straits are too narrow to safely transport ultra large crude carriers (ULCCs).
Lastly, the percentages do not represent the total amount of oil transported. It represents the total amount of oil transported through chokepoints.

Hamza Salahuddin
Program Editor of the Maritime Security program at the Atlantic Council of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Gwadar Port will serve big ships for 50 years: CHEC*

*Shi Yingtao, Vice President China Harbour Engineering Company (CHEC) has said that Gwadar International Port will serve big ships for the next 50 years and will play a vital role in the regional trade and development.*
Talking to Jang & The News at CHEC HQs in Beijing, the Vice President of CHEC which is doing major projects like Gwadar Port and Port Qasim in Pakistan stated that the Gwadar Port is being developed through Dredging and the 4,7 kms long channel has been dredged to 14 meter depth.
Gwadar Port is located at the apex of the Arabian Sea and at the mouth of the Persian Gulf, approximately 460 km west of Karachi.
Mr Yingtao stated that a 18.9 kms Eastbay Expressway will be built to help flow of goods from and to Gwadar Port which will also include a 4.3 kms bridge alongside the sea and it will be an engineering marvel. He told Jang and The News that the port is capable to load and unload biggest possible ships simultaneously.
The port berths length is over 700 meters and on requirement the berth length can be increased by two to three times.
The port is being built by CHEC in record time and Government of Pakistan has given the management control of Gwadar Port to China Overseas Ports Holding company.
Mr Yingtao said that terrorists attacked CHEC workers during the construction of Gwadar Port. He said that he wants to thank the local baloch people and Baloch doctors through Jang and The News for the timely and sincere help given to save the lives of CHEC workers attacked by the terrorists.
Mr Yingtao said that CHEC is working on 32 projects and it also includes the Port Qasim project.
In another session with Jang and The News in Beijing, the Chief Economist of Chinese National Development Commission Mr Zhang Anyuan stated that Gwadar Port will be developed as a leading regional port despite the worst intentions of enemies to block its development. Mr Zhang said that an airport will be built at Gwadar and also a refinery will be built at Gwadar. A fee zone and Export Processing Zone is also part of the Gwadar Port project.
Mr Zhang said that different vested interest groups were working against Chinese Pakistan Economic Corridor but it will be successfully built and economies of China and Pakistan will benefit from it.

Gwadar Port will serve big ships for 50 years: CHEC | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Like Donghai Bridge, China vows to build engineering marvel in Gwadar.

Mr Yingtao stated that a 18.9 kms Eastbay Expressway will be built to help flow of goods from and to Gwadar Port which will also include a 4.3 kms bridge alongside the sea and it will be an engineering marvel.. He alo said that, the port is capable to load and unload biggest possible ships simultaneously.

Paddi Zirr (West Bay) and Deymi Zirr (East Bay).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

I hope Pakistan has a strategy against potential Indian funded terrorist attacks there. A cantonment would be a good idea, if one's not there already. Also, I hope Gwadar would be as planned as Islamabad is. Are the land prices rising in Gwadar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dlclong

Beautiful scenery, excellent geographical location, so nice
Gwadar-- the star of tomorrow


----------



## Maaaz Khan

once gawadar port start working it will be a ending point for dubai port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Ahmed

pc hotel karachi


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

Chairman-Interview


----------



## Green Arrow

We need to function it quickly.


----------



## CHARGER

Strategic location: Foreign investors flocking to Gwadar port – The Express Tribune


----------



## waleed3601

CHARGER said:


> Strategic location: Foreign investors flocking to Gwadar port – The Express Tribune


if I remember correctly Gwadar port will begin operations starting 30 may 2015 or something so until then no money is going to come in. with our sleepy *** govt I think it'll be around 2017 by the time Gwadar starts booming and actually begins developing into the marvelous perfection of a city that has been spoon fed to us for past 20 years.
but I have hope and I'm sure one day soon enough Gwadar port might overtake the legacy of Karachi (will be a sad day for Karachiites but a grand day for everyone as Pakistanis).


----------



## Green Arrow

Any progress about Gwadar Airport?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

waleed3601 said:


> but I have hope and I'm sure one day soon enough Gwadar port might overtake the legacy of Karachi (will be a sad day for Karachiites but a grand day for everyone as Pakistanis).


That will require the Balochistan government to welcome and facilitate Pakistanis from Punjab, Sindh and KP resettling in Gwadar and its surrounding areas to support the industrial and commercial activities that will result from the planned expansion of the city.

Balochistan's total current population is between 8 and 10 million, with perhaps half or less estimated to be ethnic Baloch. Karachi's population alone is estimated to be over 20 million. I am sure you can understand the demographic impact that would result from Gwadar becoming even a fraction as successful as Karachi.


----------



## Al Bhatti

From the front page of Business section of today's edition of Gulf News:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

New avenues: Gwadar port to be operational by mid-April – The Express Tribune


----------



## CHARGER

Transparency in Senate polls- The Express Tribune Epaper


----------



## Al Bhatti

6 March 2015






*UAE may invest in Pak’s gold, copper projects: Durrani*

*Islamabad looking to benefit from the UAE’s strategic location *

The UAE has shown interest to invest in Balochistan’s Reko Diq exploration project, one of the world’s largest gold and copper reserves, which is estimated to value over $260 billion.

Talking to Khaleej Times, Pakistan’s Ambassador Asif Durrani said that work on the Reko Diq project would start soon. “There is an arbitration going on. It is another project in which interest has been shown by friendly countries to invest in. The UAE has also shown interest saying they would like to invest in the project,” he said.

Reko Diq project has been delayed due to exploration and extraction of licensing issue. Licence of these mines were given to Tethyan Copper Company (TCC). In 2011, Balochistan government cancelled the contract of TCC and now TCC has claimed for damages in the International Court of Justice.

Referring to UAE-Pakistan economic relations, the ambassador said the host country was the largest trading partner in the Gulf and Mena regions.

“Out of $19 billion trade in the Gulf region, our trade with the UAE is $9 billion. So this balance of trade is in UAE’s favour. We have $7 billion exports from the UAE, mostly oil but also we have other materials such as aluminum and machineries,” he explained. About exports from Pakistan, Durrani said it was $2.3 billion exports to UAE, mostly in foodstuff with rice being the major product, which is close to $300 million.

“The other exports include perishable fresh fruits and vegetables also valued at close to another $300 million. We also have light engineering products exported to UAE,” he said. According to him these were last year’s trade exchange figures. About this year the ambassador said: “This year we hope the trade will further grow. Compared to last year, in the last two to three months we have seen an increase in the exports of fruits and vegetables with better packaging and properly waxed. So this year we expect a growth of $100 million to $150 million in fresh fruits and vegetables exports.

“We see the UAE as the economic hub of the entire Mena region. It is now emerging trade centre, and we are looking to benefit from the UAE’s strategic location for our exports to the region.”

Another major economic contribution from the UAE, he added was the remittances from Pakistani community members, which is $3 billion annually. About havala system for remittances, he said it has not totally eradicated but still there. He said: “In fact I would say that Pakistani government is considering how fast the banking system could provide remittance services, and how the banking system could access the remote areas.”

About Pakistan’s energy requirement, he said it was 4bmcf and the country needs more to fulfill this through projects like Tapi (Turkmenistan-Afghanistan-Pakistan-Indian) pipeline project and supplies from Iran and Qatar.

He said when the Iran-Pakistan pipeline project is complete the supply from the project will be only 700mmcf, meaning still a shortage of 1.25mmcf. About Gwadar Deep-Sea Port, he said it was now emerging as an important port, especially after the agreement with China.


This will also lead to the development of multiple road networks that will link the two major North (Central Asia) and South (Gulf) oil and gas producing countries.


“China will invest more than $42 billion for the Noth-South corridor, which includes a road network from Gwadar to China. This will also boost the socio-economy of Gwadar and entire Makkuran region and the whole province of Balochistan,” he said.


The ambassador said the port will further contribute to the economic development in the Gulf region. Gwadar Port will have capability and capacity to reservoir the energy of the Gulf region and shorten the time period and the distance for oil tankers and reduce the tanker traffic chocking. “This project is going to be a game changer in the region.”

UAE may invest in Paks gold, copper projects: Durrani - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waleed3601

*"May".*


----------



## black-hawk_101

WHY not Nakheel, Bin Ladin and Emmar invest in Gwadar?


----------



## Menace2Society

How long will it take for road and rail network and fully functioning gwadar?

Big potential in tourism in this area. The coast line should have safe resorts, will generate a lot of money in tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## insight-out

*Pakistan corridor key to 'One Belt, One Road'*

Experts said success in developing the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor will serve as an important model for the development of the "One Belt, One Road" initiative at a seminar in Haikou, capital of South China's Hainan Province.

The success of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor will boost confidence of countries and regions along the route, Pakistani Senator and President of Pakistan-China Institute Mushahid Sayed said during a seminar on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Wednesday.

"Pakistan has traditionally been a long-standing all-weather friend to China, and Pakistan is both a part of the Central Asian economic belt through the economic corridor and a part of the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road through the port of Gwadar," Senator Sayed told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"Building ports, pipelines, roads, rail links, infrastructure and IT through the corridor will enhance connectivity between China, Pakistan and South and Central Asia, and the corridor would be a game changer and a win-win development for both countries," Sayed said.

Sayed also revealed that the Karot Hydropower Project, located in Northern Pakistan with an installed capacity of 720 megawatt, will be the first project to receive support from China's $40 billion Silk Road Fund.

The project, with its main sponsor being an investment arm of China Three Gorges Corporation, is expected to alleviate the energy shortage of Pakistan, experts said. The "One Belt, One Road" initiative, which refers to the Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road, were launched by President Xi Jinping in 2013, under which China aims to support partner countries along the routes in infrastructure construction.

To finance the initiative, China announced in November 2014 it would set aside $40 billion to establish a Silk Road Fund. The fund started operation on December 29, 2014.

The framework of the Silk Road Economic Belt will be a number of economic corridors, including the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor, along key transportation arteries, supported by key cities, trade zones and industrial parks, Fan Hengshan, deputy secretary-general with the National Development and Reform Commission, said at the seminar.

The 21st Century Maritime Silk Road will be supported by key ports along the route to ensure smooth, and safe passage of transport and trade, Fan said.

Deals concerning the corridor are currently mainly focused on energy and infrastructure projects such as ports and roads. But Brad Cable, a senior managing director at management consultancy Accenture, urged planners not to lose sight of digital infrastructure.

"In the modern world the digital infrastructure will be as important as physical infrastructure. And it is much easier to export and import digital infrastructure and share it than physical infrastructure," Cable told the Global Times Wednesday.



*China-operated Gwadar Port to be fully operational this year*

Staff Reporter | 2015-04-15 | 15:18 (GMT+8)

Pakistan's Gwadar Port which China has signed a contract with in order to gain the right to operate it for 40 years is set to open this month, with hopes that it will transform the local economy and political landscape, reports Hong Kong newspaper Wen Wei Po.

The chief of the port's administration said the construction has almost been completed and the port will be fully operational by the end of this year. it will become the starting point of a new pipeline connecting Xinjiang and the Middle East, which is significantly shorter than the current shortest sea route for Asian markets and oil suppliers from Persian Gulf which currently uses the Strait of Malacca. It also looks to boost the local economy of Balochistan, a poor province in western Pakistan, as well as the rest of the country.

The port will also serve as the nearest estuary to nearby countries such as Afghanistan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan and as a freighting hub linking Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Oman, the UAE, Iran, Iraq and Xinjiang.

Beijing has planned to invest up to US$1.62 billion on the port and nine surrounding infrastructure projects such as a freeway connecting the port and nearby coastline, the port's groynes, berth maintenance dredging, a free trade zone and a new international airport. The nine projects are expected to be completed in three to five years.

The port has already led to plans for further developments such as a 1,200m-long pier for cargo containers and another 300m-long one with four berths, which can be extended up to 10km. Additional groynes and waterways as well as a dock without concession are also planned.

Pakistan transferred a concession agreement over the port between Islamabad and PSA International including the right to operate the port for 40 years to China in 2013 after reaching an agreement with Beijing. PSA International was the port's operator between 2007 and 2012 but it terminated its agreement on the ground that Pakistani government failed to build a motorway to the port and transfer land for the port's expansion, according to the Financial Times. The port is owned by Pakistani government and operated by state-owned China Overseas Port Holding Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salman77

*Minister confirms exports from Gwadar Port*

QUETTA – Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Kamran Michael has said that exports from Gwadar Port have started, as this deep sea port has become a sign of development of Pakistan.

Talking to reporters here, he said that China would be given 2,281 acres of land in Gwadar on lease for establishing trade and economic zone. The minister also said that the Chinese companies would invest in trade and industrial sector in Gwadar.

Minister confirms exports from Gwadar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

salman77 said:


> *Minister confirms exports from Gwadar Port*
> 
> QUETTA – Federal Minister for Ports and Shipping Kamran Michael has said that exports from Gwadar Port have started, as this deep sea port has become a sign of development of Pakistan.
> 
> Talking to reporters here, he said that China would be given 2,281 acres of land in Gwadar on lease for establishing trade and economic zone. The minister also said that the Chinese companies would invest in trade and industrial sector in Gwadar.
> 
> Minister confirms exports from Gwadar Port


When will be the real estate and industries will going to start functioning there? I would prefer to make high quality real estate apartment building in Gwadar similar to Singapore and Honk Kong.


----------



## Inception-06

black-hawk_101 said:


> When will be the real estate and industries will going to start functioning there? I would prefer to make high quality real estate apartment building in Gwadar similar to Singapore and Honk Kong.




Boy first we need there 24 hours electricity, more infrastructure, more hospitals, schools, Universitys etc.


----------



## black-hawk_101

All these will be there too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think Pakistan is asking for more and more loan which some says is quite OK. But Pakistan also needs to privatize all of its sector too. I am sure Pakistan can easily gain about $50 Billions with this.


----------



## Passionaire

Second Dubai in making.


----------



## AhsanAmin

In another thread, I have discussed plans about Gawadar and connecting it to central Asian states. Here is the link to the thread.

Realizing Pakistan's Geo-Political Importance


----------



## ghazi52

....................................
















































....


----------



## ghazi52

........................................
PC Hotel on Hilltop‏











.





..


----------



## Mansoor-Ur-Rehman

Hope.....


----------



## Mansoor-Ur-Rehman

Does anyone know anything about recent gwader city master plan feasibility report development pact between china ambassador and Pakistan. On last week of Jan 2016.


----------



## Anchan

Gwadaar will become a trade hub of Asia if and only if Pakistan try to balance development in all provinces


----------



## Wolfhound

Mansoor-Ur-Rehman said:


> Does anyone know anything about recent gwader city master plan feasibility report development pact between china ambassador and Pakistan. On last week of Jan 2016.


Maybe @Muhammad Omar can help


----------



## ghazi52

..............................





......


----------



## PakCan

Highly inefficient way to unload, is Pakistan looking into buying trucks that can pull trailers or they planning on sticking with the good old trucks to drive all the way to China and back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Mansoor-Ur-Rehman said:


> Does anyone know anything about recent gwader city master plan feasibility report development pact between china ambassador and Pakistan. On last week of Jan 2016.





Wolfhound said:


> Maybe @Muhammad Omar can help



Gwadar it's gonna be something like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................
*Industrial potential: Deep sea port in Gwadar would turn things around*







PHOTO: REUTERS

KARACHI: The Gwadar Port holds immense potential for industrial investment in view of the opportunities offered through the establishment of a deep sea port, which is capable of accommodating large vessels of up to 70,000 Deadweight Tonnage (DWT), said China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) Chairman Zhang Baozhong.

During his visit to the Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry (KCCI), he informed the gathering that the Makran Coastal Highway (N-20) had been completed, which had substantially reduced distance between Karachi and Gawdar.

“Upon completion, the Gwadar Port would be a gateway for businesses as it would cater to all types of international commercial activities,” he added.

“The COPHC was granted 40 years concession in 2013 to manage and operate the Gwadar Port and Gwadar Free Zone and it had been the objective of the COPHC to develop the region’s most strategically well-located port with state-of-the-art facilities,” remarked Baozhong.

“It has been mostly the local workforce and contractors that have been engaged in carrying out the development work at the port and they are doing an excellent job.”

Baozhong added that the largest free zone, covering an area of 968,000 sq metre, for warehousing, manufacturing, international purchasing, transit and distribution trans-shipment, commodity display and supporting services had also been established. “The free zone is exempted from federal, provincial and local taxes and would make Gwadar an attractive port for marine trade.”

“COPHC also intends organising an international fair every year in Gwadar, in collaboration with the Governments of Pakistan and China to highlight the potential of this important port which would become the distribution centre for the Middle East market.“The Gwadar Port will prove to be a game-changer for Pakistan and would help alleviate poverty and generate employment for local inhabitants,” said the Businessmen Group Vice Chairman and KCCI former president Anjum Nisar.

“The COPHC also plans to establish the deepest berth of 20 metres; this means that some of the largest vessels would be berthed at the port, bringing in more prosperity not only for Pakistan, but for the entire region,” added Nisar.
...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar free zone inaugurated.










_


----------



## Ryuzaki

Pak army should provide full security so that this port can become a transshipment hub

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ARMY CHIEF VOWS TO ‘PAY ANY PRICE’ FOR CPEC SECURITY*





Army chief General Raheel Sharif vowed on Friday that security forces are ready to pay any price to turn the long cherished dream of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) into reality.

“We are totally aware of all campaigns against the corridor and I vow that the security forces are ready to pay any price to turn this long cherished dream into reality,” the army chief said, according to a statement released by the military’s media wing, Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR).

Pakistan Army to establish HQ in Diamer district to ensure CPEC security

The army chief was visiting the headquarters of the newly raised Special Security Division (SSD) for the security of CPEC.

General Raheel urged coordination of law enforcement agencies and other stakeholders to ensure security for the project.

The army chief also reiterated the commitment of Pakistan Army to provide security for the project and the workforce involved, terming it a game changer having the potential to transform lives of people of the country. He also emphasised the need to ensure peaceful environment to be able to push all planned development projects.

Earlier, the army chief was given a detailed briefing on the progress of raising of the force and wide ranging security aspects of the project. On arrival, General Raheel was received by Lieutenant General Malik Zafar Iqbal and Major General Abid Rafique, Commander SSD.

Gilgit-Baltistan government announced on Wednesday to “allocate a substantial piece of land to Pakistan Army in Diamer district so it could set up headquarters and ensure security for CPEC.”

According to the officials, the site is situated in Thak Das, a barren piece of land near Chilas, where a brigade will be stationed.

On February 3, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, accompanied by General Raheel, inaugurated Rs13 billion Gwadar-Turbat-Hoshab Road (M-8), a part of the CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

*First cargo from China to reach Gwadar this year: Gen Raheel*






QUETTA: Army chief General Raheel Sharif said on Tuesday that the first cargo from China would reach Gwadar deep seaport this year.

“Insha Allah this year, we will move cargo from heartland China to Gwadar and beyond, fulfilling our dream,” he said while addressing a seminar on prospects of peace and development in Balochistan.

The seminar was organised by Turbat University, Devot Organisation and the commander Southern Command. Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri, Commander Southern Command Lt Gen Aamir Riaz and a large number of people attended the seminar.

Gen Raheel said CPEC was a lifetime opportunity for Pakistan to improve the socio-economic equation of its underprivileged areas and populace. “I assure the people of Balochistan that it is they who will benefit the most from this project.”

Since the onset of CPEC, Balochistan has seen unprecedented development of communication infrastructure as army engineers were mobilised for construction while army and Frontier Corps units were used for security of the projects, he said.

“Over the past two years, 675kms of roads have already been constructed, while by the end of this year, a total of 870kms of road infrastructure will be completed by the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO).”

He said it was his belief that CPEC was poised to bring a true economic transformation to the province, and Gwadar was central to the broader conception of CPEC. ‘[However,] the corridor itself ranges from western China to the plains and coasts of Pakistan and promises to bring prosperity to the remotest areas of Pakistan from Gilgit-Baltistan to Balochistan,” he added.






Gen Raheel said that while many world powers had appreciated the true potential of CPEC as a catalyst of economic transformation of the entire region, the project had also raised many eyebrows ‘by those competing for influence in the region’.

In an apparent reference to the arrest of Indian spy Kulbhushan Yadav from Balochistan last month, the army chief said India had openly challenged this initiative and its spy agency, the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW), was blatantly involved in destabilising Pakistan.

“We all know that hostile intelligence agencies are averse to this grand project. Let me make it clear that we will not allow anyone to create impediments and turbulence in any part of Pakistan. Therefore, it is important for all to leave behind confrontation and focus on cooperation,” he said.

The army chief vowed to ensure security of CPEC, adding that a 15,000-strong dedicated force was already in place under the ambit of a special security division.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Clutch

Why doesn't the government invite some of the largest developers in the country like Bahria (Bahria town gwadar) email etc. To build some large scale modern communities. And give them tax breaks/incentiv to build today for near term growth.

This will spur the dream that gwadar wishes to achieve...


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of industrial free zone in Gwadar begins*

QUETTA: Work on construction of a 10-square kilometre industrial free zone in Gwadar is underway.

It is expected that the port city will be able to create about 40,000 jobs. Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini said that the construction of Gwadar Free Zone is underway at a cost of US $2 billion.

He said that Chinese, Middle East, European and Pakistani investors have planned to establish 300 factories to manufacture different products in Gwadar.

Jamladini said, “Chinese firm is spending US $2 billion for construction of roads, provision of electricity, gas and water in Gwadar Free Zone, spread over 10 square kilometre of land and work will be completed within the stipulated time.”

Last week, Federal Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Ahsan Iqbal, rebutting the notion that the government has neglected the western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has assured the upper houser of parliament that the government was committed to completing the western route by 2018.

Speaking in the Senate, he said the second interim report of the Senate Special Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor was devoid of facts, so were the statements about the government failing to live up to its commitment with regard to the western route.

“While work on the eastern route and the Peshawar to Karachi Main Line 1 of the railways is progressing on a fast pace and construction of a six-lane motorway on the eastern route is expected to be completed [on time], work on the agreed route from D I Khan to Gwadar and construction of deep sea berths at the Gwadar Port remain mere eyewash,” the report said.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Port to create over 40,000 job opportunities*


GWADAR: Work on construction of a 10-square kilometres industrial free zone in Gwadar is underway and the port city alone will be able to create over 40,000 jobs having more capacity of job opportunities in future.

Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini said construction of Gwadar Free Zone is underway at cost of $2 billion, where Chinese, Middle East, European and Pakistani investors have planned to establish 300 factories to manufacture different products.

He said, “Chinese firm is spending $2 billion for construction of roads, provision of electricity, gas and water in Gwadar Free Zone, spread over 10 square kilometres of land and work will be completed within stipulated time.”

The GPA chairman said, “Work on implementation of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) had already been started in 2013 after an agreement inked between Pakistan and China.

He said, “The work to construct new road network, railway track and communication infrastructure from Chinese province Xinjiang to Gwadar is also underway. Similarly, the work on different portions of CPEC in shape of roads and railway tracks is in full swing in different parts of the country including Skardu-Hawalian, Multan-Sukkur, Gwadar-Hoshab, Gwadar-Rato Dero, Mughal Kot-Zhob and others.” China is investing $46 billion for construction of CPEC route infrastructure in shape of roads and railway tracks after the completion of infrastructure, he said.

Jamaldini said a power plant of 300 MW is being established under CPEC in Gwadar which would run simultaneously on coal, diesel and gas.

He said, “LNG plant is also being established in Gwadar to meet energy requirement of new industrial units to be set up in the port city.”

He said CPEC infrastructure of road network would be completed by 2018 adding that several other projects pertaining to CPEC would continue till 2030. He said, “It is flagship project of One Road, One Belt initiative of Chinese leadership which had several programmes and projects to be implemented till 2030.”

He said technical and vocational training institutes are being established in Gwadar, Quetta, Khuzdar and other cities of Balochistan to provide training to youth in industrial parks being established in Balochistan as part of the CPEC.

He further said that a 19-kilometres long East Bay Expressway would connect Gwadar International Airport to Gwadar Deep seaport adding that the project would be completed by 2018. Early Harvest Project is also being executed in Gwadar with the cost of Rs 14 billion, he added.

The GPA chairman said that a parallel two-way railway track is also being laid down alongside the East Bay Expressway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar airport to be constructed at cost of $260m*

ISLAMABAD: The Parliamentary Committee on China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was informed on Thursday that Gwadar International Airport was being constructed at a cost of $260 million dollars. The committee met under the chairmanship of Senator Mushahid Hussain Syed. The amount for the airport is a full grant from the Chinese government and this would be an airport of international standards capable of handling the largest of passenger planes including the A380 Boeing Jet. 

Additionally, the Chinese government has given a grant of $10 million dollars for building the Pakistan-China Vocational and Technical Training Institute which will be helping the local population of Gwadar in getting skills and employment. The meeting of the committee began with a briefing by the chairman on their recent visit to China. He also presented the report on the visit which took place during May 21-27, 2016. The members appreciated the invitation from the Chinese government to the Parliamentary Committee and also praised the positive work that the committee undertook during its visit to China. 

The GPA chairman also informed that the water problem of Gwadar was being sorted out with the construction of Sawad dam through which water would be made available to Gwadar through an 83 km pipeline and the water shortage would be resolved. A briefing was also given on the various financial incentives being provided to potential investors in the Special Economic Zone of Gwadar, as a result of which, there was growing interest among investors both in Pakistan and abroad for investment in the Special Economic Zone. With these new incentives, the Gwadar port is also being activated and three new ships would arrive from China, bringing construction material in July 2016.

Regarding the provision of electricity for Gwadar, the committee was informed by the Ministry of Water and Power that as a result of an agreement with an Iranian company, an additional 100 MW of electricity would be available for Gwadar by the end of 2017. 

Building of Western route on priority basis was agreed unanimously by all leaders and political parties, as well as the rapid development of Gwadar port while ensuring that the rights of the citizens of the region are fully protected. He also referred to his recent participation and speech on CPEC at the Silk Road Forum organized in Warsaw, Poland to promote connectivity between Europe and Asia. He said that there was a clear consensus that CPEC was the centerpiece, the flagship, pilot project of the 'One Belt, One Road' initiative of Chinese President Xi Jinping, hence failure was not an option and 'the people of Pakistan were unwavering in their determination to construct the CPEC as it is in the interest of Pakistan and its people'. He said that in line with the work plan of the committee, now the Parliamentary Committee would interact with the Government of Punjab during July 21-23, 2016, which would include a briefing by the Punjab Chief Minister as well as visits to the Sahiwal Power project and Bahawalpur solar project. The committee would also interact with all the provinces which had been done in the case of Sindh, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) and Balochistan. 

The NHA Chairman briefed the committee in detail regarding the progress being made on the Western route which he said would be completed by August 2018. Work on it was already underway at different segments and this would initially be a modern 4-lane highway which would eventually be upgraded into a 6-lane motorway, for which planning was underway. He said that the allocations have already been made and construction is underway on the fast track for the construction of the Western route which would be completed a year earlier than the Eastern route since priority was being accorded to the Western route in accordance with the decision of All Parties Conference of May 28, 2015 as well as the directive of the prime minister issued in January 2016 on constructing the Western route on priority.

The committee directed the Ministry of Planning and Development to prepare a projection of requirement for electricity for Gwadar and Balochistan as a whole. After hearing detailed arguments, the committee unanimously directed that given the track record of FWO in construction of roads in difficult terrain of Balochistan as well as in view of security situation in certain parts of the province where the FWO has already delivered, the 110 km of the Khuzdar-Bassima highway be completed also by the FWO so that the project gets underway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan working on Gwadar-China oil pipeline*

Country will have oil in surplus after Khalifa refinery is set up. PHOTO: AFP

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan is working on a plan to lay an oil pipeline from Gwadar to China for the export of crude and has given the task to state construction firm Frontier Works Organisation, say officials who are aware of the development.

The pipeline will run from Gwadar Port to western China and will allow Beijing to diversify and speed up import of crude oil. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif had floated the idea of constructing the oil pipeline during a visit to China.

According to the officials, Pakistan would have surplus oil in the future as Pak-Arab Refinery Limited (Parco) has decided to revive the $6-billion Khalifa Refinery project that was shelved by the United Arab Emirates (UAE) during the previous government of Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP).

Parco will set up the refinery in Balochistan that will have the capacity to process 250,000 barrels of crude oil per day. In Parco, the UAE holds 40% shares whereas the government of Pakistan has a 60% stake. China Huanqiu Contracting and Engineering Corporation has also expressed interest in setting up an oil refinery in Pakistan, preferably at Gwadar.

The refining capacity of Byco, Pakistan’s largest refinery, has jumped to 155,000 barrels per day (bpd) after completion of work on its second unit of 120,000 bpd.

Previously, Parco was the biggest refinery with production capacity of 90,000 bpd, followed by National Refinery with 68,000 bpd, Pakistan Refinery with 48,000 bpd and Attock Refinery with 45,000 bpd.

The planned oil pipeline from Gwadar to China could be extended and connected with Iran that has already offered to build a pipeline for the supply of crude oil to Gwadar, the officials say.

Iran had also expressed the intention to set up an oil refinery of 400,000-barrel-per-day capacity at Gwadar Port during the previous PPP government. However, the project could not be pushed ahead because of international sanctions on Tehran and failure to reach an agreement on the proposed incentives.

The project can be implemented in future after the Chinese take operational control of Gwadar Port. Gwadar is quite close to the Persian Gulf from where nearly 40% of the world’s oil passes.

According to the officials, China meets 50% of its oil demand through imports from the Middle East. Oil supplies come via Dubai-Shanghai-Urumqi route covering over 10,000 kilometres.

The crude oil processed and refined in Pakistan can be exported through the shortest possible Dubai-Gwadar-Urumqi route – a distance of about 3,600 km. This can be achieved by laying an oil pipeline through the energy corridor up to western China via Karakoram Highway and Khunjerab Pass.

Hurdles in the way like the high altitude, freezing temperatures and a difficult terrain can be overcome with the help of advance technology.

Many countries have successfully completed similar pipeline projects under extreme conditions and at high altitudes such as the Atacama gas pipeline, Trans-Alaska pipeline and Trans-Asia gas pipeline.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Entrance gate of gwadar port banner has english and chinese written on it and not urdu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*On July 5, 2013, a memorandum of understanding (MoU) on the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) was signed between the governments of China and Pakistan on the occasion of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s first foreign visit after assuming power.* The Ministry of Planning, Development & Reform of Pakistan and the National Development and Reform Commission of China were entrusted the responsibility of translating the vision of their respective leaderships into reality. *Within a year that MoU was turned into an understanding on a portfolio of Chinese investment of $46 billion in various projects.* Besides this, a significant commitment was made by Pakistan from its resources for CPEC-related projects. Within a short span of three years, despite a loss of eight months due to domestic political crises, projects worth $18 billion have been actualised. Moreover, investment projects worth $17 billion are in the pipeline with completing formalities to be launched within a year or so. This is a remarkable story of devotion, commitment and hard work of Pakistani and Chinese colleagues who are involved in the CPEC.

*When others were writing off Pakistan as an economic partner, China showed trust in us and Pakistan has always cherished its friendly ties with China.* But the CPEC is going to turn this friendship into a strategic economic partnership. *In 2014, there were 12 other countries that were investing more in Pakistan in terms of foreign direct investment (FDI) than China. Today Chinese FDI in Pakistan has reached the number one spot.*

The CPEC is going to serve as a gateway for trade not only for China and Pakistan, but for the whole region. Better connectivity in the region is going to improve trade among Pakistan, China, Iran, Afghanistan and the Central Asian Republics. No country in the region should feel threatened by the CPEC as everyone in the region would benefit from it due to enhanced economic activity and trade. Pakistan envisages the CPEC as a peace-enabler because when connectivity and trade increases between countries, they tend to avoid conflicts. Thus it is not a hyperbole to regard the CPEC as a game changer for Pakistan and South Asia.

At the same time, we should not get complacent. Previously we have missed golden economic opportunities. *In the 1960s, Pakistan was provided with a chance to revolutionise its agriculture via seeds of high-yield varieties. This was so promising that it was dubbed as the ‘green revolution’. Pakistan did in fact increase its agricultural output after the introduction of these high-yield varieties. But the gains were moderate at best. The key constraint was that advantages of new technologies were not widespread. Small landholders in particular and remote parts of Pakistan in general, could not benefit from green revolution technologies.* On the other hand, countries of East Asia used the same technologies to transform their economic journey. The likes of South Korea and Taiwan produced massive surpluses in their agriculture sectors. They effectively channeled that surplus towards industrialisation.

Pakistan has been provided with a golden opportunity — the CPEC. It has all the right ingredients to transform the country’s socioeconomic landscape. Now it is time for every Pakistani to realise the importance of this project. Every one of us needs to chip in with our unique contribution to make it a success story and a case study for the rest of the world. Among other things the desideratum, of an advanced industrialised economy are infrastructure and energy. Pakistan is currently facing huge deficits in both areas. Thus it is in our immediate interest to build new infrastructure and reduce energy deficits. Moreover, inclusive growth, which is integral for sustainable peace and prosperity, cannot be realised without industrialisation. In order to industrialise, a developing country requires investment in infrastructure and energy to support and facilitate production, distribution and exchange of goods and services. *Investments in infrastructure and energy require huge sums of capital. Furthermore, the dividends of these projects mature in the medium to long run. Less-developed countries like Pakistan have capital constraints so it puts them in a catch-22 situation. On the one hand, it is quintessential that a less-developed economy undertake large-scale investments but on the other hand due to scarcity of capital and low human development, these countries can’t afford to allocate all resources towards infrastructure and energy*. An effective and pragmatic policy has to consider these trade-offs.

Another key aspect that less-developed countries needs to be wary of is the uneven development within a country. Capital (investment) goes to places where it can amass the highest rate of return. Remote and under-developed parts of a country do not have networks of forward and backward linkages. As a result, returns to capital would be low in those places. Thus capital would go to places which already have some level of infrastructure in place. This reinforces uneven development and it leads to social conflict in a society.

Being cognisant of these factors, our government has taken up a daunting task i.e., to spur economic growth in concurrence with lifting historically marginalised and disadvantaged areas. In Vision 2025 we stipulated ‘inclusive and sustainable economic growth’ as our way forward. The conceptualisation and actualisation of the CPEC’s western route is a testimonial to our commitment towards materialisation of inclusive and sustainable growth in Pakistan. By taking fruits of development to under-developed areas, the CPEC will not only fulfill the huge gaps in infrastructure and energy needs, it will also empower historically disadvantaged people and places of Pakistan including Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and Gilgit-Baltistan.

The transport route of CPEC is going to connect Kashgar (China) to Gwadar Port (Pakistan) via three alignments, western, central & eastern, which pass through all provinces. The rail network will be upgraded and modernised with Peshawar-Karachi ML1 in the first phase, on which speed of trains will increase from 80km/hr to 160km/hr. Besides the rail network will be expanded towards Gwadar and Quetta to be linked with Peshawar. All infrastructure projects are on concessional terms with the Chinese government proposing a panel of three reputed firms, with the lowest bidder getting the contract.

*On the energy front, more than $35 billion are in IPP mode.* These are private sector investments coming under our energy policy, which is open for all. These projects would not only reduce our energy deficit but is also going to bring down the cost of generation with cheaper power. After 70 years, the CPEC is harnessing the commercial potential of our indigenous coal in Thar to produce electricity.

*Gwadar is a gateway for the CPEC. It is changing rapidly and it is going to be one of the most robust cities of Pakistan in the future.* A new port, airport, expressway, technical college, hospital, university, city infrastructure, and water projects etc. are some of the concrete changes Gwadar is and will be experiencing. Economic activity has already accelerated multifold. By the end of this year, Gwadar will be connected with Quetta via Sorab and with Sukkur via Khuzdar bringing connectivity to the most underdeveloped areas of Balochistan with the rest of the country. DI Khan will be connected with KKH via a new route agreed in the All Parties Conference. On the other end of the CPEC, GB will be transformed into a model of new eco-economy bringing prosperity for people while safeguarding its rich environment.

These infrastructure and energy sector projects are government-led initiatives. But when it comes to industrial cooperation between the two countries, both recognise that private business initiatives are highly important. Therefore, business-to-business networks between Chinese and Pakistani counterparts are an integral aspect of the CPEC. Joint ventures between private enterprises of both countries would be key to expanding the frontiers of innovation, technology and trade. To synchronise the economic and business needs of both countries, industrial and special economic zones are going to be established in every province. The CPEC-Summit taking place today in Islamabad is a first major initiative in this regard. The key to the CPEC’s success is a broader consensus among all major stakeholders. Everyone was heard out and if anyone had any concerns, those were addressed immediately. *Unlike previous mega-projects, the CPEC is inclusive, based on the welfare of historically disadvantaged areas. This makes its continuous and long-term success our nation’s first and foremost priority.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Optical Fiber to be laid between Gwadar and Shikarpur beside the new Motorway


*


----------



## ghazi52

*China Pakistan Economic Corridor projects in Gwadar. These projects will be completed in first Phase of CPEC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway police patrolling Gwadar national highway (N-10)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Gwadar 4K drone view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: Under-construction Gwadar Free Zone with an initial Chinese investment of $150 million. First phase projects include a multi-functional business center, an exhibition hall for goods, and a cold storage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

Gawadar Aerial Footage from just a few days ago.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar new airport, Eastern Expressway groundbreaking this year
*
Posted : October 18, 2016

ISLAMABAD (APP): The groundbreaking of the Gwadar International Airport, Eastern Expressway projects and facilities of fresh water treatment, water supply and distribution would be performed this year.

Gawadar Sea port to usher in new era of prosperity in Balochistan 

“We have completed all the formalities in this regard while the Chinese authorities are likely to complete their work soon to kick start these projects,” the official sources in the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms said on Tuesday.

He said, in Gwadar component of Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP), Rs.4.7 billion had been allocated for Eastern Expressway, Rs.1.5 billion for New Gwadar International Airport and Rs.1 billion for necessary facilities of fresh water treatment, water supply and distribution etc.

The PC-1 of the Eastern Expressway had been approved by the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) on January 12, 2015 and it was a 19-KM six-lane expressway with two-way railway track.

Submarine cable landing station at Gawadar port 

The expressway would provide immediate and uninterrupted connectivity to Gwadar Port terminals with the Mehran Coastal Highway in the first phase and with New Gwadar International Airport in the second phase.

“An amount of Rs 13.543 billion would be funded through government of China’s confessional loan whereas Rs 0.519 billion would be arranged through local component”, the sources added.

For this project, Rs. 4.7 billion have been earmarked under this year’s PSDP.

The sources added that the Chinese Government had agreed to provide 100 per cent interest free loan for the project.

Gawadar to serve as gateway for Afghanistan CARs

The selection of Chinese company was made through limited bidding under the G2G framework.

The sources informed, the Prime Minister had accorded approval for establishment of power station for ensuring smooth power supply to Gwadar and the work on this project would soon start.

The 100-MW power station would be run on dual fuel – oil and LNG, he added.

To resolve the issue of fresh water supply, a water treatment plant would be set up at Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Another Chinese Ship Anchors at Gwadar Port.. with Heavy Machinery for Construction of Free Zone & New Airport.*





































_


----------



## ghazi52

*Ship for CPEC First export from Gwadar , docked at Gwadar port*


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## Khalidr

what about buying residential land in Gawadar,, is it good idea to invest


----------



## Clutch

Khalidr said:


> what about buying residential land in Gawadar,, is it good idea to invest


Wait for some of the more established builders to come.. All the current ones are shady. E.g Canadian City Gwadar is a total fraud. You go to the GDA website you see them delisted. Yet these fraudsters are selling to fools. (What kind of a stupid name is Canadian City Gwadar in Pakisran... what an inferiority complex name.. They say they will build it to canadian standards... what a load of crap. There is such thing... each province has its own standards!)


Wait till Bahria Town Gwadar comes out. They have a website already with coming soon. I'm sure we will being some amazing renders soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> Wait for some of the more established builders to come..
> Wait till Bahria Town Gwadar comes out. They have a website already with coming soon. I'm sure we will being some amazing renders soon.



True..Bahria Town should come to Gwadar. Sadly he needs free lands.


----------



## ahsanhaider

includes gwadar updates


----------



## ghazi52

*A Chinese worker stands near trucks carrying goods during the opening of the Gwadar port in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Original CPEC Documentary in HD 1080P Quality made by CCTV ( Do Watch in 1080P)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another ship of COSCO Da Hua berthed at Gwadar port to unload equipments for FreeZone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China to set up large steel factory at Gwadar: Envoy*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan: Acting Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Zhao Lijian Monday said that his country would set up a large steel factory at Gwadar to further expedite economic developments being carried out under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) framework.

“Both China and Pakistan would very soon sign an agreement to establish the steel factory, three times bigger than the free economic zone being set up in Gwadar city,” he made this announcement while addressing participants of a day-long conference on CPEC: Potential and Prospects organized by Strategic Vision Institute (SVI) in Islamabad.

He said, industrial cooperation was the fourth pillar of CPEC initiative and both the country would discuss it in the next meeting of Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of CPEC to be held in Beijing this month.

“After completion of energy projects, transport infrastructure and development of Gwadar Port, industrial cooperation between China and Pakistan will be the main topic at the next JCC,” he added.

Zhao Lijian informed that China was working a lot for the development of Gwadar Port which was built with the Chinese government’s assistance.

He said, after completion, the port was handed over to Singapore but there was no improvement even after passage of five years.

Finally, it was given to the Chinese government by Pakistan government and the port was made functional and a ship carrying Chinese goods left for Africa.

He said, a business centre, hostel for different companies, fisheries processing plant with cold storage facility had been established in the free economic zone spread over around nine kilometers.

About Gwadar airport up-gradation, he said, the new international airport would have landing facility for all the modern aircraft including A-380 Airbus after completion, adding, prior to the up-gradation only C-130 or propeller-planes could land at the old airport.

The Acting Chinese Ambassador said, a 150-bed hospital was being built for the treatment of local people while a vocational institute had been set up for imparting training of different skills especially for the fishermen.

Talking about different energy project being completed under CPEC initiative in different parts of Pakistan, he particularly mentioned about the coal-based power plants which were being built in accordance with environmental standard set by the World Bank (WB) and other concerned international organizations.

He said, China produces around 60 percent of its total power generation through coal based power stations using modern and state of the art technology.

“The environmental concerns will be taken into consideration during the completion of these power stations,” he added.

Zhao Lijian pointed out hydro power plant, coal based power plants, wind power plants and solar based power plants were being set up to meet the electricity shortage in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Askari Bank becomes first to open branch at Gwadar Port*

Askari Bank opens its new branch at the Gwadar Port premises. The branch was inaugurated by Dostain Khan Jamaldini Chairman Gwadar Port Authority. Present on the occasion were Rashid Nawaz Tipu Group Head - Askari Bank, Rashid Iqbal Shaikh Regional General Manager - Askari Bank, Peter Hu Deputy General Manager China Overseas Port Holding Company Limited and other prominent personalities from the business community of China and Pakistan.

By opening this new branch, Askari Bank becomes the first bank to have its presence at the premises of the port which is emerging as the hub of economic activities in the region. This initiative will also serve the growth and development of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The bank is already involved in a number of projects aligned with CPEC, including the Neelum Jhelum Power Project, upgradation of the Karakoram Highway, Suki Kinari Power Project and a number of motorway, railway and airport projects

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Hammer Head

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

CM interacts with students from Gwadar
LAHORE: Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif on Wednesday interacted with visiting students of Gwadar and Balochistan and assured them that the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will uplift their areas.

When a girl drew the attention of the chief minister towards the absence of basic facilities in her province, Shahbaz Sharif said: “The CPEC is a blessing and this project will prove a game changer. An airport is also being constructed in Gwadar besides an industrial”.

Responding to a student’s complaint about shortage of teachers in the Gwadar Institute of Technology, the chief minister said technology teachers from Punjab would be sent there. He said the future of fishermen of Gwadar was bright as latest technology would be introduced under the CPEC.

“After listening to brilliant students of Balochistan, I have come to the conclusion that there is vast talent in the province,” he said, adding unfortunately, people of Balochistan had some misunderstandings during the last 70 years and their grievances should have been redressed.

He said that some allegations were also leveled against Punjab but the present government had tried to counter them through sincere efforts. He said that under the NFC Award of 2009-10 the Punjab government had given Rs11 billion from its annual share to Balochistan

The Punjab government had also included the students of Balochistan and other federating units in its educational programme, he added.

The chief minister also distributed laptops among the visiting students.

Meanwhile, addressing the first Excellence Awards-2016 ceremony of Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce & Industry here on Wednesday, Shahbaz Sharif said traders and industrialists community had played a key role in strengthening of national economy and coping with the challenges faced by the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahsanhaider



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faaiq Sheikh

Good video thank you for sharing its helpful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Football stadium*






*Beach broadwalk

*






*New constructions in and around Gwadar

*





























_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Whats the solution for the water shortage ?


----------



## Clutch

Ulla said:


> Whats the solution for the water shortage ?



Desalination: currently under consrruction
Dams: to capture the surface runoffs from rainy season; also under construction. 

Water is critical, without it no amount of future economic growth forcast will come true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another big Chinese ship visits Gwadar Port. After three years of maintenance and renovation, the port is restored to its designed capacity. Gwadar Free Zone is now under construction: Lijian Zhao, DCM, Chinese Embassy.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Coal Power Plant*

*Location:* Gwadar, Balochistan

*Capacity:* 300 MW

*Date Of Begining:* March 31, 2017

*Estimated Date Of Completion:* 2.5 Years


*WORK ON 300 MW POWER PLANT IN GWADAR TO BEGIN IN MARCH*


ISLAMABAD: Minister for Planning, Development and Reforms, Prof. Ahsan Iqbal Wednesday said the 6th Joint Coordination Committee of China Pakistan Corridor (CPEC) agreed to start work on a 300 coal based power plant in the city before March 31 to meet electricity demand in Gwadar city.

The project to be completed in two and half years would not only meet growing electricity demand but would also help in operationalizing water desalination plant to purify five million water per day, he said while addressing a press conference here.

The minister said the JCC held on December 29 in Beijing also agreed in principle to start work on a water desalination plant and its completion would be interconnected with the power plant as it would need a huge amount of electricity.

Responding to a qeustion, he said Gwadar city would be built according to the master plan.

The minister said the 6th JCC meeting was a major success in transferring the CPEC projects into the next phase.

He said the participation of chief ministers of all provinces in the meeting sent a strong message to the world that the whole Pakistani nation was united on successful completion of CPEC.

He said the participation of chief ministgers also helped in including a number of new projects in the CPEC framework which would help in transforming lifestyles of people living in far flung areas of the country.

He said it was also agreed in the meeting to finalize the long term plan of CPEC by March 31.

"The $51 billion CPEC project has now become the largest portfolio of the region in which a number of projects relating to energy, infrastructure, tourism, agriculture and socio-economic development have been included", he added.

He said by next year over 5,000 MW power projects under CPEC would be completed and electricity would be added to the national grid.

The minister said under CPEC, a project of establishing new transmission line from Faisalabad to Lahore and to Matiari had also been accorded approval.

The minister said the JCC also approved rail based mass transit projects in all four provincial capitals including Greater Peshawar Mass Transit, Karachi Circular Railway and Quetta Mass Transit while Orange Line Lahore project had already been included in the CPEC framework.

He said all four provinces had proposed inclusion of some new projects in the CPEC which were accepted by both sides.

Ahsan Iqbal said the JCC also gave approval for establishment of nine new industrial zones in different parts of the country including one each in all provinces.

To a question, the minister said China had expressed ita satisfaction over forming of new security force for CPEC.

He said along Indus river, a number of new hydal projects would be started to meet the growing energy needs in the country.

He said the prime minister had directed to start work on two power projects in Gilgit-Baltistan to end energy crisis in the area.

He said it was also agreed in the meeting to start work in Eastbay Expressway and an international airport in Gwadar by first quarter of current year.

The meeting also accorded approval to the $8 billion project of upgrading ML-1 Peshawar-Karachi railway track, he added.

He said the both sides also agreed to enhance people to people contact and jointly make feature films and dramas in order to enhance understanding of each others' culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

New CPEC and Balochistan Documentary 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Built Roads in Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China workers Football Team Vs Baloch Football Team at new Football ground at Gwadar Port...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Major bank branches now open in Gwadar: 







----_


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ghazi52

Special Economic Zone will be located near a 2,282 acre free trade area in Gwadar which is being modelled on the lines of the Special Economic Zones of China. 

The swathe of land was handed to the China Overseas Port Holding Company in November 2015 as part of a 43-year lease, while construction of the project began on 20 June 2016. 

The special economic zone is expected to employ approximately 40,000 people, with possibility for future expansion.

The special economic zone will include manufacturing zones, logistics hubs, warehouses, and display centers. 

Business established in the special economic zone will be exempt from Pakistani income, sales, and federal excise taxes for 23 years Contractors and subcontractors associated with China Overseas Port Holding Company will be exempt from such taxes for 20 years,while a 40-year tax holiday will be granted for imports of equipment, materials, plants, machinery, appliances and accessories that are to be for construction of Gwadar Port and special economic zone.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Construction work on the Gwadar International Airport costing Rs22 billion would be completed in October, announced Balochistan Chief Secretary Saifullah Chatta.

Talking to Radio Pakistan, he said the Gwadar airport would cater to the needs of the Gwadar deep-sea port as it would become the prime venue of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). CPEC has also increased passenger traffic in the area.

“It will be the largest airport in Balochistan that will facilitate domestic and international passengers with facilities of international standards,” he added.

The airport will be capable of playing host to the largest passenger planes in the world including the Airbus A380 jet.

For this purpose, the Civil Aviation Authority has allocated 3,000 acres of land. The airport will be given international status and operate under the open skies policy.

Earlier, during CPEC’s Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) meeting held in Beijing, some participants expressed concern over the slow pace of progress on the Eastbay Expressway of the Gwadar Port and the Gwadar International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ر پنگ ان سونگ نامی بحری جہاز گوادر بندرگاہ پر لنگر انداز ہوگیا ۔۔۔
چینی بحری جہاز گوادر پورٹ فری زون کا سامان لے کر گوادر پہنچا ہے


----------



## ghazi52

*GDA approves construction of 300 MW power plant in Gwadar*

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/23...lant-in-gwadar

ISLAMABAD: The 16th meeting of the governing body of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) was held in Quetta on Thursday with Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Khan Zehri in the chair.

The meeting approved the construction of a 300 MW power plant in Gwadar. During the meeting, financial and administrative matters of the governing body were also discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ABCharlie

I want Gwadar airport to be built already so I can take a flight there. I love visiting new airports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

5th China Eastern West Ship at Gwadar Port with Construction machinery & Material for Free Economic Zone 2281 Acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Newly Constructed Sawar Kaur Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Jolta Electric Bikes are now Being assembled in Gwadar Free Economic Zone Balochistan

Company has already secured a deal for delivery of 2,500 e-bikes for Gwadar Free Zone Company to make it a pollution free and emission free region.

Company said that it has plans to invest $10 million in Pakistan in two phases by setting up an assembly unit followed by a manufacturing unit.

Jolta said that it also intends to produce e-cars and and shuttle buses down the line

Specifications of Electric Bikes:

E70
Charge Time: 5 Hours
Travel in one charge: 50KM
Electricity cost for one charge: Rs 15 (1.7 units)
Top Speed: 50km/hour
Price: Rs. 35,000 to Rs. 40,000 (not finalized yet)

E100
Charge Time: 6 Hours
Travel in one charge: 70KM
Electricity cost for one charge: Rs 20 (2.5 units)
Top Speed: 60km/hour
Price: Not finalized yet

E125
Charge Time: 7-8 Hours
Travel in one charge: 120KM
Electricity cost for one charge: Rs 32 (4 units)
Top Speed: 80km/hour
Price: Not finalized yet
These e-bikes come with motorized engines, i.e. without any piston or fuel emissions.


----------



## ghazi52

Fencing work around what will (eventually) become New Gwadar International Airport














Construction of GEFZ and it's embankments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ongoing Construction of Gwadar Free Trade Zone, 

.



























*300 MW Coal Power plant awarded Chinese company with 55 Billion Rs at Gwadar.*

ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet on Thursday allowed award of Rs 55 billion worth of 300-megawatt coal power project using super critical technology at Gwadar to a Chinese firm China Communication Construction Company (CCCC).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Ongoing Construction of Gwadar Free Trade Zone,
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *300 MW Coal Power plant awarded Chinese company with 55 Billion Rs at Gwadar.*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet on Thursday allowed award of Rs 55 billion worth of 300-megawatt coal power project using super critical technology at Gwadar to a Chinese firm China Communication Construction Company (CCCC).




Awesome development... I have been waiting for some actual ground pics showing some work being done in Gwadar!

Seems like work has moved from just talk to actual work on the ground...

Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

MV LIAN HUA SONG from Hong Kong carrying construction material for free zone entered and secured at berth 2




Another ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## NakedLunch

Clutch said:


> Awesome development... I have been waiting for some actual ground pics showing some work being done in Gwadar!
> 
> *Seems like work has moved from just talk to actual work on the ground...*
> 
> Thanks for posting!




There has been a sharp escalation of 'work on the ground' in Gawadar over the last 12 months. The Chinese are steaming through this one. Awesome pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

*Gwadar gets state-of-the-art football facility*










*KARACHI: While the Pakistan Football Federation is in doldrums and unable to provide facilities to footballers in the country, the private sector in the country has stepped up to do the job.*

Pakistan’s beautiful coastal area of Gwadar is already in the news for so many weeks due to CPEC project, and now the city has got a FIFA certified artificial turf, under a public-private project.

Country’s mini-football operating company Total Football, in collaboration with Balochistan government, has installed a state-of-the-art mini-football facility in Gwadar, with FIFA certified artificial turf.

Being just next to the beach in Gwadar, the facility provides an eye catching view, and a great opportunity for the local talent to carry on their Football activities.

“In Gwadar, the local football enthusiasts can be seen wearing shirts of the top European clubs. Some of them are local fishermen who go fishing in the morning wearing their football jerseys, and after returning in the evening they play football with bare feet on the beaches,” said an official of Total Football.

“Fish carcases are usually lying close to where they are playing football but that doesn’t keep them from playing because they view football as an escape from all the difficulties and stresses of their daily lives. Now, with the new, scenic football facility in Gwadar by the coast, these and other local players will be able to pursue and enjoy their passion in a world-class footballing environment,” he added.

According to officials, the facility will also be used for other events including training, for both children and adults, as well as for non-profit community engagement activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*60% Of First-Phase Construction Of Gwadar’s Free Zone Completed*

BEIJING (China): Chinese and Pakistani engineers have completed 60 percent of the first-phase construction of Gwadar’s free zone which was expected to be completed by the end of this year, Deputy General Manager of Gwadar Free Zone Company Hu Yaozong said.

“Chinese engineers and their Pakistani counterparts are working round the clock in the construction site with the hope of seeing the free zone is open to operation as early as possible,” he told ‘China Daily’ in an interview on Tuesday. The free zone is a key step towards developing the Gwadar Port into an important regional hub that will benefit not only south Asia, but also the countries in Central Asia and the Middle East.

The free zone covers about 923 hectares of land and will be developed in four phases. It is designed to take advantage of Balochistan’s rich fishery and mineral resources to develop relevant industries for overseas market and to develop light industry for the domestic consumption. As a part of the light industry plan, China’s Linyi overseas market, a comprehensive shopping mall project, will soon be introduced into the free zone.

“The Linyi market in Gwadar will develop an overseas warehouse so as to make their goods not only available in the Pakistan market, but also in markets around the region,” Hu said. According to Hu, the first round of investment has almost completed with projects on fishery and electric motors settled and business center enterprises moved in. The second-phase construction of the free zone is featured with a huge stainless steel factory, which, Hu added, would create a considerable number of jobs for locals in Gwadar, which has a population of less than 100,000.

With the further development of the port and free zone, work forces in other villages around Gwadar are expected to flow into Gwadar. According to Hu, a training school donated by China will be completed soon.

After short-term training, local people are expected to find a position in the developing Gwadar, he said.

Director General of Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) Munir Ahmad Jan also shows high expectations on Gwadar’s future. Besides Chinese and Pakistani investors, a lot of investors from other countries have come to the GPA to consult on business opportunities in the free zone, he said. In 2016, the Pakistani government issued a financial act which ensured a 23-year tax exemption policy for the Gwadar free zone in a bid to attract more international investors.

Jan said as business people have seen the bright future of the Gwadar port, a lot of Pakistani real estate investors came to Gwadar to purchase land. He said the land prices now in Gwadar are increasing fast and real estate related industries have witnessed real momentum in the small city. “We feel that Gwadar’s free zone area needs further expansion and we have requested for more area,” he said.

“China and Pakistan have an equally long history, but China developed rapidly due to sincere Chinese leadership and now it has become the leading economy in the world. We shall try to maximize our experiences, cooperation and assistance from China to develop our own country and improve common people’s lives,” Jan told Xinhua.

The development of the Gwadar port is not only in the economic field, but also at a broader social level.

A vessel carrying construction material from a China-donated emergency center reached Gwadar in March.

The medical center, which will come into service as early as in May, is designed to carry out basic diagnosis and treatment, conduct small surgeries and emergency rescues. It will initially be operated by Chinese medical teams and be gradually handed over to the Pakistani side in the future.

In September last year, a China-donated primary school came into use in Gwadar. The school had planned to enroll about 150 pupils, but more than 300 students of different grades attend the school as many locals believed that the school had better teachers and facilities. “We are very thankful to the Chinese people who have long been very active in Pakistan’s infrastructural development. I think our relationship will be further strengthened with the passage of time because of the sincere leadership on both sides,” Jan concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar free zone development moves into second phase: GFZC official
*





*BEIJING: Gwadar, the third deep-water port in Pakistan, now operates three multifunctional piers with an annual throughput capacity of between 50,000 and 70,000 20-foot equivalent units, as well as bringing 20,000 jobs to locals.*

The port will also serve as a trade gateway for East and Central Asian countries to other parts of the world, according to Chairman, China Communications Construction Co, Liu Qitao on Sunday.

After the completion of the construction, the CCCC will also be responsible for a series of follow-up projects, such as the operation of a free-trade zone in Gwadar Port, he told local media.

After completion of 60 percent of first-phase construction of Gwadar's free zone, the Chinese engineers and their Pakistani counterparts are hoping the free zone is open to operation as early as possible, Hu Yaozong, deputy general manager of the Gwadar Free Zone Company said.

The free zone is a key step towards developing the Gwadar port into an important regional hub that will benefit not only south Asia, but also the countries in central Asia and the Middle East.

The free zone covers about 923 hectares of land and will be developed in four phases.

It is designed to take advantage of Balochistan's rich fishery and mineral resources to develop relevant industries for overseas market and to develop light industry for the domestic consumption.

As a part of the light industry plan, China's Linyi overseas market, a comprehensive shopping mall project, will soon be introduced into the free zone.

"The Linyi market in Gwadar will develop an overseas warehouse so as to make their goods not only available in the Pakistan market, but also in markets around the region," said Hu.

According to Hu, the first round of investment has almost completed with projects on fishery and electric motors settled and business center enterprises moved in.

The second-phase construction of the free zone is featured with a huge stainless steel factory, which, Hu added, would create a considerable number of jobs for locals in Gwadar, which has a population of less than 100,000. With the further development of the port and free zone, work forces in other villages around Gwadar are expected to flow into Gwadar.

According to the deputy general manager, a training school donated by China, will be completed soon.

After short-term training, local people are expected to find a position in the developing Gwadar, he said.

Munir Ahmad Jan, director general of the Gwadar Port Authority (GPA), also shows high expectations on Gwadar's future.

Besides Chinese and Pakistani investors, a lot of investors from other countries have come to the GPA to consult on business opportunities in the free zone, he said.

He said as businesspeople have seen the bright future of the Gwadar port, a lot of Pakistani real estate investors came to Gwadar to purchase land.

The development of the Gwadar port is not only in the economic field, but also at a broader social level.

The medical center, which will come into service as early as in May, is designed to carry out basic diagnosis and treatment, conduct small surgeries and emergency rescues.

It will initially be operated by Chinese medical teams and be gradually handed over to the Pakistani side in the future.

In September last year, a China-donated primary school came into use in Gwadar.

The school had planned to enroll about 150 pupils, but more than 300 students of different grades attend the school as many locals believed that the school had better teachers and facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

updates on gwadar dockyard ? for navy @ghazi52


----------



## American Pakistani

Good to see massive development progress in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazaGujjar

So much potential.... great to see we are making physical steps towards it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

I see so much potential for Pakistan . Gwadar coastal and bay and hammerhead areas seems to have so much so much empty space along pakistani coastline that is not developed- Pakistan in desperate need of tourism and more income job and investment with extensive land reclamation, beautification and nourishment of the shoreline,planting some with greenery and sand import like mexico, UAE and australia has done with their beaches and building of some modern beachfront skyscrapers I think it's it's possible it's possible to make it look similar to gold coast or cancun-they looked no different to likes of balochistan just few decades ago- Even Israel has done this and they have tiny coastline and little space -There seems to be so much empty land on the waterfront. I wonder what is the possibilities of this developed into something similar to those countries or am i just a i'm a dreamer ?

Imagine the right sort of beautification and development of all of this empty space......



























Maybe one day might turn into something similar to this........

Abu Dhabi






Cancun






Gold coast






I probably sound deluded but some of them looked same as gwadar just a few decades ago.......

Abu Dhabi and Gold coast in the 50s 











If they can do it why can't we ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

khanz said:


> I see so much potential for Pakistan . Gwadar coastal and bay and hammerhead areas seems to have so much so much empty space along pakistani coastline that is not developed- Pakistan in desperate need of tourism and more income job and investment with extensive land reclamation, beautification and nourishment of the shoreline,planting some with greenery and sand import like mexico, UAE and australia has done with their beaches and building of some modern beachfront skyscrapers I think it's it's possible it's possible to make it look similar to gold coast or cancun-they looked no different to likes of balochistan just few decades ago- Even Israel has done this and they have tiny coastline and little space -There seems to be so much empty land on the waterfront. I wonder what is the possibilities of this developed into something similar to those countries or am i just a i'm a dreamer ?
> 
> Imagine the right sort of beautification and development of all of this empty space......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day might turn into something similar to this........
> 
> Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably sound deluded but some of them looked same as gwadar just a few decades ago.......
> 
> Abu Dhabi and Gold coast in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can do it why can't we ?




Its totally possible.

The first steps are to clean up the coast and water. Make resorts then tourism will help local business. This will be catalyst.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MultaniGuy

Mash'Allah, good to see development in Gwadar.


----------



## Clutch

The first thing they need to resolve is the potable water shortage in Gwadar and the province as a whole... only then can other desired development take place.

I hope they move on that fast!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MultaniGuy

Clutch said:


> The first thing they need to resolve is the potable water shortage in Gwadar and the province as a whole... only then can other desired development take place.
> 
> I hope they move on that fast!


Agreed with you Clutch.


----------



## DJ_Viper

khanz said:


> I see so much potential for Pakistan . Gwadar coastal and bay and hammerhead areas seems to have so much so much empty space along pakistani coastline that is not developed- Pakistan in desperate need of tourism and more income job and investment with extensive land reclamation, beautification and nourishment of the shoreline,planting some with greenery and sand import like mexico, UAE and australia has done with their beaches and building of some modern beachfront skyscrapers I think it's it's possible it's possible to make it look similar to gold coast or cancun-they looked no different to likes of balochistan just few decades ago- Even Israel has done this and they have tiny coastline and little space -There seems to be so much empty land on the waterfront. I wonder what is the possibilities of this developed into something similar to those countries or am i just a i'm a dreamer ?
> 
> Imagine the right sort of beautification and development of all of this empty space......
> 
> If they can do it why can't we ?



Pakistan has a lot of potential. In fact, she's been listed now as an emerging market, a massive upgrade from the previous frontier market status. Emerging market status means that Pakistan has met many growth oriented calculations the WB uses, and she is now considered in the same category of countries like Brazil, Mexico, Russia, India and China.

But do remember, there is no real comparison with these countries as these countries have been experiencing growth for the past two decades, Pakistan is now starting. But nevertheless, its on the growth path. Give it 10-15 years and you will see an entirely different Pakistan than what you knew till a few years ago. Just recently, it has changed a lot in the past few years. The infrastructure work, the electric generation projects, the new sea port in Gawader, etc. This is serious stuff and high potential. Now, to give you some facts about what this means and some comparisons about the potential:

- The coastal areas of Pakistan are easily around 1100 KM's (about 690 miles) and a population of 200 million people. The UAE has a coastline of about 800 KM's and a population of less than 12 million, including immigrant workers. To understand the potential, let's now compare something similar from the US, let's take a sample demographic sea coastline area from Plymouth, NC till New Port, RI (also roughly 1100+ KM or about 680 miles, the same as Pakistan).

Pakistan with this coastline area, has a much, much larger population than the UAE (200 million vs. 12 million), and the US sample area from about 8 US states' coastline I defined above, (the population comparison is 200 million people of Pakistan, vs. 70 million people living in the US states being used as a sample).

So now let's do numbers. The UAE has 20 ports within 800 KM area (majority of these are Oil exporting terminals), the US in comparable sample area has about 18 ports. Majority of these ports represent port districts such as NY/NJ ports which span over 25 miles of port area meaning many ports combined together to make up a "district".

So now to put things in perspective, the UAE's exports are around $ 324 billion and imports around $ 274 billion (total $ 598 billion volume). About 80% of this is through the ports, but the population is only 12 million people. The US, through the sample area of 8 states coastline I've taken, imports and exports over $ 800 billion to $ 1 trillion (the US does around $ 4 Trillion worth of exports and imports every year from all ports).

So now the conclusion is, we took a much smaller country with less than 10% of the population compared to Pakistan, with almost 3 times the GDP. We then took less than half the US east coast as a sample coastline area to what Pakistan has, and counted the ports and the business volume in billions there to.

Comparing this to Pakistan, she only has 1 active port and that is Karachi, Gawader is now going operational. But remember, there is enough room to build 15+ ports for all purposes, deep, medium and light shipping, etc, throughout the 1100 KM area available. Through Gawader, Pakistan will be providing for the Western Chinese population and eventually, to some Central Russian estates. That adds over 400 million more consumers which will use Pakistan's trade routes.

So expect more ports to be built and more shipping, trucking and many new cities to be formed. If I can guess, Pakistan, in the next 5-8 years would pass the UAE in GDP and would get closer to $ 800 billion mark or $ 1 trillion mark. There is no guess work there. The estimates are that Pakistan should be around $ 1.5 trillion economy by 2025-2030. But a democratic and business friendly environment is a must for this kind of growth.

Pakistan is the 6th largest country population wise and the 3rd largest English speaking country on the globe. There is no reason that within the next 2-3 decades it can't become the top 12th or 13th economy and worth over $ 3-4 trillion. Even at over $ 1.5 trillion, this growth would do wonders to Pakistan, in terms of making her look and feel like a UAE if you will. Because unlike Brazil, Mexico or India, the Pakistan's area or depth, which is a disadvantage militarily, becomes a blessing economically as it won't require near the amount of money others would due to their larger size, to create much more modern infrastructure. You'll pay a lot more to build a house over 5 acres for 100 people, then building a house on 1 acres for 25 people. So the quality of life in Pakistan will grow significantly in the next few years. Sort of the future South Korea if you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kabira

khanz said:


> I see so much potential for Pakistan . Gwadar coastal and bay and hammerhead areas seems to have so much so much empty space along pakistani coastline that is not developed- Pakistan in desperate need of tourism and more income job and investment with extensive land reclamation, beautification and nourishment of the shoreline,planting some with greenery and sand import like mexico, UAE and australia has done with their beaches and building of some modern beachfront skyscrapers I think it's it's possible it's possible to make it look similar to gold coast or cancun-they looked no different to likes of balochistan just few decades ago- Even Israel has done this and they have tiny coastline and little space -There seems to be so much empty land on the waterfront. I wonder what is the possibilities of this developed into something similar to those countries or am i just a i'm a dreamer ?
> 
> Imagine the right sort of beautification and development of all of this empty space......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day might turn into something similar to this........
> 
> Abu Dhabi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cancun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold coast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably sound deluded but some of them looked same as gwadar just a few decades ago.......
> 
> Abu Dhabi and Gold coast in the 50s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they can do it why can't we ?



Very much possible in 20-30 years if security is further improved, only then people will come to invest and live.


----------



## Incog_nito

Gwadar will make a big difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

گوادر میں چائنہ ریڈ کراس اسپتال کی تعمیرات کا کام شروع کر دیا گیا۔
گوادر پورٹ اتھارٹی کے احاطے میں چائنہ ریڈ کراس اسپتال کی تعمیر کا کام تیزی سے جاری ہے
چائنہ کی کمپنی نے گوادر میں زیر تعمیر اسپتال کا ماڈل بھی خود تیار کیا
اسپتال میں ریڈ کراس ایسوسیشن اور پاکستان کے ڈاکٹر تعینات ہونگے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Ulla said:


> Whats the solution for the water shortage ?



Use Ocean water, desalinate it for drinking purposes (like we do in the US in many states like Florida, Georgia, etc). Plus, reverse feed the Ocean water into the Pakistani rivers using a large canal. That way, you don't have to worry about India stopping any water on Pakistani rivers and your rivers will always have enough to support the irrigation and other needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

DJ_Viper said:


> Use Ocean water, desalinate it for drinking purposes (like we do in the US in many states like Florida, Georgia, etc). Plus, reverse feed the Ocean water into the Pakistani rivers using a large canal. That way, you don't have to worry about India stopping any water on Pakistani rivers and your rivers will always have enough to support the irrigation and other needs.



Very energy intensive and costly measure for a country like pakistan.

Unlikely to fill the water deficit that currently exists. Can be a short term limited solution for a small growing city of Gwadar but beyond that it's very hard to scale up. Desalinated water still lacks the minerals to be direct replacement for fresh water. Mineralization of desalinated water is a significant added cost.

Need more dams, improve water losses, and better water management.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Clutch said:


> Very energy intensive and costly measure for a country like pakistan.
> 
> Unlikely to fill the water deficit that currently exists. Can be a short term limited solution for a small growing city of Gwadar but beyond that it's very hard to scale up. Desalinated water still lacks the minerals to be direct replacement for fresh water. Mineralization of desalinated water is a significant added cost.
> 
> Need more dams, improve water losses, and better water management.



This is the cheapest route.....you don't have to build massive dams and huge infrastructure. You can initially build water sanitation plants. Pretty much all Ocean front states have water that tastes horrible but its cleansed enough to drink and it comes out of the Ocean and get refined.

The second step is digging up the sand and creating a canal that can take the water and feed the rivers if need be. That is also not that complicated (it will take time and money, but much less money and risk of building so many dams that depend on water coming out of India, the water stops, the billions of dollars per dam are wasted). So here is the visual representation of what I was saying:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

DJ_Viper said:


> Pakistan has a lot of potential. In fact, she's been listed now as an emerging market, a massive upgrade from the previous frontier market status. Emerging market status means that Pakistan has met many growth oriented calculations the WB uses, and she is now considered in the same category of countries like Brazil, Mexico, Russia, India and China.
> 
> But do remember, there is no real comparison with these countries as these countries have been experiencing growth for the past two decades, Pakistan is now starting. But nevertheless, its on the growth path. Give it 10-15 years and you will see an entirely different Pakistan than what you knew till a few years ago. Just recently, it has changed a lot in the past few years. The infrastructure work, the electric generation projects, the new sea port in Gawader, etc. This is serious stuff and high potential. Now, to give you some facts about what this means and some comparisons about the potential:
> 
> - The coastal areas of Pakistan are easily around 1100 KM's (about 690 miles) and a population of 200 million people. The UAE has a coastline of about 800 KM's and a population of less than 12 million, including immigrant workers. To understand the potential, let's now compare something similar from the US, let's take a sample demographic sea coastline area from Plymouth, NC till New Port, RI (also roughly 1100+ KM or about 680 miles, the same as Pakistan).
> 
> Pakistan with this coastline area, has a much, much larger population than the UAE (200 million vs. 12 million), and the US sample area from about 8 US states' coastline I defined above, (the population comparison is 200 million people of Pakistan, vs. 70 million people living in the US states being used as a sample).
> 
> So now let's do numbers. The UAE has 20 ports within 800 KM area (majority of these are Oil exporting terminals), the US in comparable sample area has about 18 ports. Majority of these ports represent port districts such as NY/NJ ports which span over 25 miles of port area meaning many ports combined together to make up a "district".
> 
> So now to put things in perspective, the UAE's exports are around $ 324 billion and imports around $ 274 billion (total $ 598 billion volume). About 80% of this is through the ports, but the population is only 12 million people. The US, through the sample area of 8 states coastline I've taken, imports and exports over $ 800 billion to $ 1 trillion (the US does around $ 4 Trillion worth of exports and imports every year from all ports).
> 
> So now the conclusion is, we took a much smaller country with less than 10% of the population compared to Pakistan, with almost 3 times the GDP. We then took less than half the US east coast as a sample coastline area to what Pakistan has, and counted the ports and the business volume in billions there to.
> 
> Comparing this to Pakistan, she only has 1 active port and that is Karachi, Gawader is now going operational. But remember, there is enough room to build 15+ ports for all purposes, deep, medium and light shipping, etc, throughout the 1100 KM area available. Through Gawader, Pakistan will be providing for the Western Chinese population and eventually, to some Central Russian estates. That adds over 400 million more consumers which will use Pakistan's trade routes.
> 
> So expect more ports to be built and more shipping, trucking and many new cities to be formed. If I can guess, Pakistan, in the next 5-8 years would pass the UAE in GDP and would get closer to $ 800 billion mark or $ 1 trillion mark. There is no guess work there. The estimates are that Pakistan should be around $ 1.5 trillion economy by 2025-2030. But a democratic and business friendly environment is a must for this kind of growth.
> 
> Pakistan is the 6th largest country population wise and the 3rd largest English speaking country on the globe. There is no reason that within the next 2-3 decades it can't become the top 12th or 13th economy and worth over $ 3-4 trillion. Even at over $ 1.5 trillion, this growth would do wonders to Pakistan, in terms of making her look and feel like a UAE if you will. Because unlike Brazil, Mexico or India, the Pakistan's area or depth, which is a disadvantage militarily, becomes a blessing economically as it won't require near the amount of money others would due to their larger size, to create much more modern infrastructure. You'll pay a lot more to build a house over 5 acres for 100 people, then building a house on 1 acres for 25 people. So the quality of life in Pakistan will grow significantly in the next few years. Sort of the future South Korea if you will.



If in the future it becomes even half the country South Korea is today then I'd be really happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

khanz said:


> If in the future it becomes even half the country South Korea is today then I'd be really happy.



That is bound to happen. Stay democratic and systematic with peace and tolerance. These are the key ingredients that helped every major economic power grew to their peak!


----------



## Rocky rock

Gwadar Master Plan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Rocky rock said:


> Gwadar Master Plan!
> 
> View attachment 392113


What is the source for this. Seems cartoonish...


----------



## Kabira

Rocky rock said:


> Gwadar Master Plan!
> 
> View attachment 392113



Master plan is supposed to be completed by end of this year....


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning view of Makran Coastal Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> Pakistan has a lot of potential. In fact, she's been listed now as an emerging market, a massive upgrade from the previous frontier market status. Emerging market status means that Pakistan has met many growth oriented calculations the WB uses, and she is now considered in the same category of countries like Brazil, Mexico, Russia, India and China.
> 
> But do remember, there is no real comparison with these countries as these countries have been experiencing growth for the past two decades, Pakistan is now starting. But nevertheless, its on the growth path. Give it 10-15 years and you will see an entirely different Pakistan than what you knew till a few years ago. Just recently, it has changed a lot in the past few years. The infrastructure work, the electric generation projects, the new sea port in Gawader, etc. This is serious stuff and high potential. Now, to give you some facts about what this means and some comparisons about the potential:
> 
> - The coastal areas of Pakistan are easily around 1100 KM's (about 690 miles) and a population of 200 million people. The UAE has a coastline of about 800 KM's and a population of less than 12 million, including immigrant workers. To understand the potential, let's now compare something similar from the US, let's take a sample demographic sea coastline area from Plymouth, NC till New Port, RI (also roughly 1100+ KM or about 680 miles, the same as Pakistan).
> 
> Pakistan with this coastline area, has a much, much larger population than the UAE (200 million vs. 12 million), and the US sample area from about 8 US states' coastline I defined above, (the population comparison is 200 million people of Pakistan, vs. 70 million people living in the US states being used as a sample).
> 
> So now let's do numbers. The UAE has 20 ports within 800 KM area (majority of these are Oil exporting terminals), the US in comparable sample area has about 18 ports. Majority of these ports represent port districts such as NY/NJ ports which span over 25 miles of port area meaning many ports combined together to make up a "district".
> 
> So now to put things in perspective, the UAE's exports are around $ 324 billion and imports around $ 274 billion (total $ 598 billion volume). About 80% of this is through the ports, but the population is only 12 million people. The US, through the sample area of 8 states coastline I've taken, imports and exports over $ 800 billion to $ 1 trillion (the US does around $ 4 Trillion worth of exports and imports every year from all ports).
> 
> So now the conclusion is, we took a much smaller country with less than 10% of the population compared to Pakistan, with almost 3 times the GDP. We then took less than half the US east coast as a sample coastline area to what Pakistan has, and counted the ports and the business volume in billions there to.
> 
> Comparing this to Pakistan, she only has 1 active port and that is Karachi, Gawader is now going operational. But remember, there is enough room to build 15+ ports for all purposes, deep, medium and light shipping, etc, throughout the 1100 KM area available. Through Gawader, Pakistan will be providing for the Western Chinese population and eventually, to some Central Russian estates. That adds over 400 million more consumers which will use Pakistan's trade routes.
> 
> So expect more ports to be built and more shipping, trucking and many new cities to be formed. If I can guess, Pakistan, in the next 5-8 years would pass the UAE in GDP and would get closer to $ 800 billion mark or $ 1 trillion mark. There is no guess work there. The estimates are that Pakistan should be around $ 1.5 trillion economy by 2025-2030. But a democratic and business friendly environment is a must for this kind of growth.
> 
> Pakistan is the 6th largest country population wise and the 3rd largest English speaking country on the globe. There is no reason that within the next 2-3 decades it can't become the top 12th or 13th economy and worth over $ 3-4 trillion. Even at over $ 1.5 trillion, this growth would do wonders to Pakistan, in terms of making her look and feel like a UAE if you will. Because unlike Brazil, Mexico or India, the Pakistan's area or depth, which is a disadvantage militarily, becomes a blessing economically as it won't require near the amount of money others would due to their larger size, to create much more modern infrastructure. You'll pay a lot more to build a house over 5 acres for 100 people, then building a house on 1 acres for 25 people. So the quality of life in Pakistan will grow significantly in the next few years. Sort of the future South Korea if you will.


How do u calculate the 800bil to 1 trillion mark in next 5-6 yrs??, are u keeping the gdp rebase at the end of 2018 in mind?


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> How do u calculate the 800bil to 1 trillion mark in next 5-6 yrs??, are u keeping the gdp rebase at the end of 2018 in mind?



Yes, the GDP of Pakistan would be re-baselined about two times by 2020. Hitting $700 billion shouldn't be too difficult. If the CPEC starts full spectrum, I could see the GDP going towards a trillion by 2022.


----------



## waleed3601

DJ_Viper said:


> That is bound to happen. Stay democratic and systematic with *peace and tolerance*. These are the key ingredients that helped every major economic power grew to their peak!


the pakistani state thrives on violence and intolerance. how dare you suggest these two quality traits found in european and eastern society. you must be a cia funded raw agent.


----------



## Awan68

DJ_Viper said:


> Yes, the GDP of Pakistan would be re-baselined about two times by 2020. Hitting $700 billion shouldn't be too difficult. If the CPEC starts full spectrum, I could see the GDP going towards a trillion by 2022.


Yes, many credible economists including foriegn have stated that pak's black economy is double the official gdp, that would give us 7-750 by 2018, if 1 trill by 2025, thats a defence budget of 30 bil, interesting times ahead....



waleed3601 said:


> the pakistani state thrives on violence and intolerance. how dare you suggest these two quality traits found in european and eastern society. you must be a cia funded raw agent.


Yara kya bakwas hi ye, bc tery jese choozy murghi ke andar he kyun nhn reh jate???


----------



## RealNapster

Awan68 said:


> pak's black economy is double the official gdp,



Informal economy, to be Precise.



Awan68 said:


> that would give us 7-750 by 2018, if 1 trill by 2025, thats a defence budget of 30 bil,



GDP do not effect your Budget. Earning does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Awan68 said:


> Yes, many credible economists including foriegn have stated that pak's black economy is double the official gdp, that would give us 7-750 by 2018, if 1 trill by 2025, thats a defence budget of 30 bil, interesting times ahead....



Pakistan's defense budget should be around Turkey's by 2019 ($16-18 billion). It should be around $20 billion by 2020.


----------



## Awan68

RealNapster said:


> Informal economy, to be Precise.
> 
> 
> 
> GDP do not effect your Budget. Earning does.


When gdp is rebased we will atleast bring 50% of that informal economy to mainstream..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Defence budget depend on revenue collection, not recalculation of GDP. Low tax to GDP ratio is one of the reasons for downfall of Pakistan economy.


----------



## ghazi52

* Gwadar Port Expressway ...19 KM U/C*






Mr. Lijian Zhao deputy Chief of Mission, Chinese Embassy in Pakistan, responded.

1.16 CPEC projects are in Balochistan:Khuzdar-Basima Highway (N30), D.I.Khan-Quetta Highway (N50), Hubco Coal Power Plant,Gwadar Power Plant
2. Gwadar Eastbay Expressway, Gwadar New International Airport,
Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan, Quetta CPEC Center of Excellence
3. Gwadar Port Expansion of Multi-purpose, Terminal including Breakwater & Dredging, Wastewater Treatment Plants for Gwadar City
4. Gwadar Primary School, Gwadar Hospital Upgradation,
Gwadar Technical & Vocational College,
Gwadar Eastbay Expressway II
5. Fresh Water Supply,
Gwadar Free Zone. As an end note, Gwadar Free Zone includes business center, fishery reprocessing plant, storage, etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Awan68 said:


> When gdp is rebased we will atleast bring 50% of that informal economy to mainstream..



I will believe it when i see it happening.


----------



## Secret Service

Rocky rock said:


> Gwadar Master Plan!
> 
> View attachment 392113


looks so nice but still long way to go. honestly i cant see anything worth mentioning on ground. it will take a decade to get in some shape.


----------



## ghazi52

The expanded port will be located near a* 2,282 acre free trade area* in Gwadar which is being modelled on the lines of the Special Economic Zones of China. The swathe of land was handed to the China Overseas Port Holding Company in November 2015 as part of a 43-year lease, while construction of the project began on *20 June 2016.T*he special economic zone is expected to employ approximately 40,000 people, with possibility for future expansion.

The special economic zone will include manufacturing zones, logistics hubs, warehouses, and display centres. Business established in the special economic zone will be exempt from Pakistani income, sales, and federal excise taxes for 23 years.Contractors and subcontractors associated with China Overseas Port Holding Company will be exempt from such taxes for 20 years, while a 40-year tax holiday will be granted for imports of equipment, materials, plants, machinery, appliances and accessories that are to be for construction of Gwadar Port and special economic zone.

The special economic zone will be completed in three phases. By 2025, it is envisaged that manufacturing and processing industries will be developed, while further expansion of the zone is intended to be complete by 2030. On 10 April 2016, talking to The *Washington Post, Zhang Baozhong, chairman of China Overseas Port Holding Company said that his company could spend a total of $4.5 billion on roads, power, hotels and other infrastructure for the industrial zon*e, which he said would be open to non-Chinese companies. The company also plans to build an international airport and power plant for Gwadar.


----------



## Clutch

secretservice said:


> looks so nice but still long way to go. honestly i cant see anything worth mentioning on ground. it will take a decade to get in some shape.



I am definitely not happy at the pace of development in Gwadar. There seems to be too many MoUs and very little actual implementing of work. There are a few projects that are moving ahead, but a snails pace.

For example, Gwadar airport development is frustratingly slow... it doesn't seem to beyond the fencing phase. The Gwadar water and power projects are also not really taking off.

I want Gwadar to become a trade free zone and attract industrial and open up to the financial sector. Make it a tax free haven for Chinese banks along with Pakistani banks... give incentives to ship bulk breakers to setup shop... nothing.

They also need to push forward on incentive development for the local population such as schools, hospitals, and power generation... I see nothing moving forward on a large scale to meet that demand.

I hope after this May 2017's One-Belt conference we hear some movement on the Gwadar front. It would be nice to see some proposed models coming out of that conference. ... but I am not too optimistic it would happen. You need a proactive provincial government like in KP and Punjab to get things moving... it seems the baloch government is asleep visa-vis CPEC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Clutch said:


> I am definitely not happy at the pace of development in Gwadar. There seems to be too many MoUs and very little actual implementing of work. There are a few projects that are moving ahead, but a snails pace.
> 
> For example, Gwadar airport development is frustratingly slow... it doesn't seem to beyond the fencing phase. The Gwadar water and power projects are also not really taking off.
> 
> I want Gwadar to become a trade free zone and attract industrial and open up to the financial sector. Make it a tax free haven for Chinese banks along with Pakistani banks... give incentives to ship bulk breakers to setup shop... nothing.
> 
> They also need to push forward on incentive development for the local population such as schools, hospitals, and power generation... I see nothing moving forward on a large scale to meet that demand.
> 
> I hope after this May 2017's One-Belt conference we hear some movement on the Gwadar front. It would be nice to see some proposed models coming out of that conference. ... but I am not too optimistic it would happen. You need a proactive provincial government like in KP and Punjab to get things moving... it seems the baloch government is asleep visa-vis CPEC!!



i agree, the Baluchistan government is too slow in development projects, dont know the reasons. i dont think they lack resources, just incompetence and corruption. for example, for last one year or so they couldn't complete a single flyover project in Quetta. the Khuzdar-Gwadar route is completed by FWO, so better is to hand over project to chinese companies.


----------



## Clutch

secretservice said:


> i agree, the Baluchistan government is too slow in development projects, dont know the reasons. i dont think they lack resources, just incompetence and corruption. for example, for last one year or so they couldn't complete a single flyover project in Quetta. the Khuzdar-Gwadar route is completed by FWO, so better is to hand over project to chinese companies.



I agree...

I think it has a lot to do with incompetence and corruption. There are those who are quick to blame the Central Gov for all the ills of Baluchistan without taking any personal responsibility. 

It's like the someone who is accustomed to being a welfare recipient his or her whole life and has lost the capability to actually go out and work ... addicted to handouts... or in this case addicted to the Sardar system. 

Baluchistan needs a visionary to take advantage of this once in a lifetime opportunity. If the baloch government is too incapable of doing so... the army needs to kick some doors down and make that happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

RealNapster said:


> I will believe it when i see it happening.


Yep, projections n calculations are on thing n practical implimentation another, a million other factors swoop in...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Awan68 said:


> Yep, projections n calculations are on thing n practical implimentation another, a million other factors swoop in...



True that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gawadar Civic Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

ghazi52 said:


> *Gwadar Port Expressway ...19 KM U/C*


The housing scheme at hammer-head, what was the reason for that? wasting prime real-estate that could have been used for gardens, parks, and for tourist attractions is being developed as a crappy housing scheme. So much for being developed like Dubai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

S.Y.A said:


> The housing scheme at hammer-head, what was the reason for that? wasting prime real-estate that could have been used for gardens, parks, and for tourist attractions is being developed as a crappy housing scheme. So much for being developed like Dubai.



The whole thing looks poorly planned, The airport is right in the middle of the city, the entire coastline is "tourism development", "relocation" of Gwadar town, and there isn't any planning for important utilities like Water, gas, or power.

What else can you expect from the party of thieves? Its likely that the designers and officials gave themselves that plot of land in the hammerhead as a kickback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

*Oman to invest in energy sector of Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD: Oman has expressed her willingness to make investment in oil and gas sector and in economic zones of CPEC while Pakistan said that both the countries can take benefit from Gawadar port through mutual cooperation.

These views were expressed by Yousaf Bin Aalavi, Omani Foreign Minister while addressing a joint press conference with Advisor to PM for Foreign Affairs Sartaj Aziz here on Monday.

Omani Foreign Minister said that both the countries enjoy good and friendly bilateral relations and these relations would further be strengthened in future.

“The CPEC project is of great significant for Pakistan and Oman desires to make investment in economic zones of these projects. Pakistan would be linked with China and Central Asian countries, Oman and other countries through CPEC projects, Gawadar and Karachi ports”, he added and maintained that bilateral trade of Pakistan and Oman would be improved.

Responding to a question regarding Indian attitude with Muslims, he said that issues exists among the countries of the regions should be resolved through dialogue.

To another question, the Omani Foreign Minister said that Oman wants to make investment in Oil and Gas sector of Pakistan as it is enriched with natural resources. There is need to utilize these resources.

Sartaj Aziz said that the bilateral relations of Pakistan and Oman have strengthened after the visit of the Omani Foreign Minister. He said that during the meeting matters pertaining to culture, trade, investment and people to people contact came under discussion. The volume of trade between Pakistan and Oman is 1 billion US $ which would be increased. To launch the ferry service between two countries is under consideration. He said that approximately 2.5 million Pakistani were serving Oman and playing their role in its development.

Responding to a question regarding firing incident on Pak-Afghan border, Sartaj Aziz said that Afghan forces did unprovoked which was also responded by Pakistan in retaliation.

He expressed the hope that local forces commander of both countries would resolve this issue.

http://www.onlinenews.com.pk/index.php?page=newsdetail&news_id=7642


----------



## Awan68

ghazi52 said:


> The expanded port will be located near a* 2,282 acre free trade area* in Gwadar which is being modelled on the lines of the Special Economic Zones of China. The swathe of land was handed to the China Overseas Port Holding Company in November 2015 as part of a 43-year lease, while construction of the project began on *20 June 2016.T*he special economic zone is expected to employ approximately 40,000 people, with possibility for future expansion.
> 
> The special economic zone will include manufacturing zones, logistics hubs, warehouses, and display centres. Business established in the special economic zone will be exempt from Pakistani income, sales, and federal excise taxes for 23 years.Contractors and subcontractors associated with China Overseas Port Holding Company will be exempt from such taxes for 20 years, while a 40-year tax holiday will be granted for imports of equipment, materials, plants, machinery, appliances and accessories that are to be for construction of Gwadar Port and special economic zone.
> 
> The special economic zone will be completed in three phases. By 2025, it is envisaged that manufacturing and processing industries will be developed, while further expansion of the zone is intended to be complete by 2030. On 10 April 2016, talking to The *Washington Post, Zhang Baozhong, chairman of China Overseas Port Holding Company said that his company could spend a total of $4.5 billion on roads, power, hotels and other infrastructure for the industrial zon*e, which he said would be open to non-Chinese companies. The company also plans to build an international airport and power plant for Gwadar.


How will pakistan benefit from this if the zone is exempt from all taxes???


----------



## ghazi52

Agreements on Economic and Technical Cooperation worth 2.3 billion RMB for Gwadar Airport signed today in Beijing on the sidelines of OBOR












__


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

Russians coming in....




http://gwadarcity.info/2017/gwadar-c...-round-of-fdi/
--

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pilot area of Gwadar free zone is making rapid progress. A trade exhibition hall & storage are mushrooming, will be completed early 2018

















_



Clutch said:


> Awesome development... I have been waiting for some actual ground pics showing some work being done in Gwadar!
> 
> Seems like work has moved from just talk to actual work on the ground...
> 
> Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar fishery processing plant can produce 120 ton frozen fish, 70 ton fish powder, 30 ton surimi every day. It helps local fishermen a lot. As sister city of Gwadar, Karamay is building fishery processing plant in Gwadar. It will provide 500 jobs for locals . A win win product for both of countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Future road networks are now clearly visible

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar airport construction likely to begin by Sept*


Islamabad - The construction work on Gwadar International Airport is likely to start by the end of September this year, it is learnt reliably here.

After the approval of grant by Chinese government work has been accelerated for the development of the airport and now the construction will start in next three months, official sources told The Nation here no Wednesday. The project will be completed in two to three year and will cost $230 million or around Rs23 billion, the official said. The Chinese government has agreed to provide funds for the construction of the airport. China has approved a grant in this regard during Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif’s recent visit to China.

Construction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA), along with allied facilities for new airport will be capable of handling a combination of ATR 72, Airbus, (A-300), Boeing (B-737) and Boeing (B-747) for domestic as well international routes. The airport is situated 14 km North of the Gwadar city. Gwadar carries geographically strategic importance and therefore has witnessed a lot of major development and commercial activities in the recent years.

The government has directed the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) for the swift completion of development work on Gwadar airport, the source said. China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will turn Gwadar in to a regional economic hub and, in preparation for this, special emphasis is being given for the development of New Gwadar International Airport, the sources said.

Gwadar international airport is part of CPEC short term plan and will be completed by the end of 2019 or early 2020, the source said. The construction of international standard airport at Gwadar is aimed at facilitating the movement of international investors and visitors. Around 4,300 acres of land 26km northeast of the existing airport has already been acquired, the source maintained. The construction of new airport at Gwadar will help creating jobs opportunity for the local people.

http://nation.com.pk/business/15-Jun...-begin-by-sept

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Old Cranes replaced by New Cranes at Gwadar Port ,Cranes loaded ship reached at port, New cranes will operational in one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Ship Sinotrans arrives with Equipment for the Gwadar Free Zone being constructed under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*TDAP holds first-ever dates show, seminar in Gwadar*

PR KARACHI - Trade Development Authority of Pakistan has organised a first ever Dates Show and Seminar in Gwadar. The objective was to provide technical awareness on dates sector of Balochistan to growers and to promote export of dates from Balochsitan.

Around 150 growers, exporters of dates, representatives from Balochistan Dates Growers Association, Pakistan Agriculture Research Council, Plant Protection Department, Agriculture Research Department GOB, Agriculture Extension Department of Balochistan, Head of Rural Support Programme Turbat and Chairman GPA attended the seminar. Gulab Jan, Chairman District Council, Gawadar was the chief guest of the seminar. Besides seminar, dates show was also organized. Around 10 exhibitors from different parts of Balochistan exhibited more than 50 kinds of dates, which include Bagam Jangi, Kaharba & Mozawati. Punjab Hillavi, Khudrawi, Zahidi, Shmran, shukkar, Dakki, Halimi etc and Ajwa.

During the seminar, the speakers emphasized on improvement of quality of dates production in Balochistan by using latest technology and development of processing plant in the region. They further suggested that there is a huge scope on value addition of dates. One grower/exporter in Balochistan is already developing dates syrup, dates jam and dates paste. This is the first time that such type of successful dates show and seminar was held in Gwadar.

The dates growers of the area particularly from Turbat and Panjgoor have been facing multiple technical problems due to lack of awareness. The Balochistan Dates Growers Association urged TDAP to make this event as a regular annual feature. They also suggested organizing awareness seminar in Turbat as well.

During the seminar, DG TDAP assured the growers/exporters of dates from Balochistan that TDAP will arrange their participation in international exhibitions and will send delegation of dates growers of the region to potential international markets for promotion of exports of dates .He briefed the participants about date show in Karachi and Expo Pakistan.

Balochistan produces 225000 tons of dates from an area of 42.3 thousand hectares and contributes 53 per cent to the total national output. Dates are second after apples in the area. The Makran Division is the largest date producer area in the country after Sukkur. In the province, the Kech district share is 59 per cent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

New Crane in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Gwadar does not have water nor any water storage and distribution infrastructure. 

That's the first thing needs to be addressed. You can not have a city without water.


----------



## ghazi52

Up gradation Gwadar Port: With 3 new Ship to Shore cranes in Gwadar, loading & unloading becomes more efficient. With free zone construction, port is busier day by day.




























_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Free zone u/c

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Work on pilot phase to be completed by Dec: Minister*

http://nation.com.pk/business/11-Aug...y-dec-minister

ISLAMABAD - Construction work on pilot phase of Gwadar Port Free Zone will be completed by December this year, Minister for Ports and Shipping Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo announced on Thursday.

The minister said that according to the existing Gwadar City Master Plan being managed by Gwadar Development Authority and the Balochistan government, the entire area is divided into two major portions. One is port and industrial areas along the East Bay side of Gwadar and residential, commercial areas and tourism on the West Bay side of Gwadar.

On East Bay side, three industrial economic zones have been established by the government. Gwadar Port Free Zone, owned by Gwadar Port Authority and Ministry of Ports and Shipping is on 2,281 acres of land adjacent to port area. After the completion of pilot phase in December 2017, work on next phase will be started from January 2018. 

Gwadar Industrial Estate is on 2,445 acres of land, whereas Gwadar Export Promotion Zone owned by the Ministry of Industries is spread over 1,000 acres of land. According to the City Master Plan, major tourism related initiatives can be taken on the West Bay side of Gwadar. The federal government has allowed 23 years tax incentives to the investors registered in GPFZ. These include exemptions from paying federal taxes like import and export duties, sales tax, corporate income tax and federal excise duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_21

Are there any Skycrapers U/C in Gwadar? Marine drive will look dope with a nice decent Skyline .


----------



## ghazi52

*Bank of China coming to Pakistan soon

*






Chairman of Gwadar Port Authority Dostain Jamaldeen has said that the branch of Bank of China will be opened in Gwadar soon, while the International Expo Center will be inaugurated in Gwadar by end of this year.

This he said during meeting with President of a private bank Zahir Ismail in Gwadar. He said that branches of few international banks besides local banks are also being opened in Gwadar, one of them is the Bank of China.

“Opening these banks will further strengthen the business investment here. Gwadar Port and Overseas Port Holding Company has allowed two banks to open their branches here,” GPA Chairman said.

Dostain also said that the construction work will be completed in the Gwadar-free zones in the coming months. In the first week of December, Prime Minister Pakistan and Chinese ministers will inaugurate the first International Expo Center in Gwadar Free Zones.

Over 100 Chinese companies are taking part in it.

He said that local people will be involved in the development of Gwadar for which the establishment of the Fish Processing Company is being established.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mdcp

ghazi52 said:


> Free zone u/c



Where is urdu writing, we must enforce urdu


----------



## ghazi52

The newly launched *Karachi-Gwadar* Bus Service



























__

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Looks like some work is done to improve road network. Street lights are also installed







__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ship docked at Port name MV LEVANTE with Construction material of Free Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

mdcp said:


> we must enforce urdu


Yeh why not. Send the Chinese home. Daube Urdu all over Gwadar. Progress. Mashallah.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

As CPEC continues to pick up steam, Pakistan is all set to witness an economic Renaissance. Places such as the deep sea port at Gwadar are expected to become the most critical business and societal hub as various projects get completed.

In light of this, Pakistan Navy has launched the first-ever housing scheme in Gwadar. Naval Anchorage Gwadar is a project by Pakistan Navy Benevolent Association.

The scheme claims to offer the best land at the most competitive market rates. The housing project is expected to be highly lucrative in the years ahead, as Gwadar welcomes a new generation of workers and professionals who wish to settle there.

*About the Gwadar Housing Scheme*

If you are looking to secure your future, investing in the Gwadar housing scheme is an ideal option.

Backed by the Pakistan Navy, the project assures safe and secure return on investment with huge growth potential as Gwadar powers on with various infrastructural projects.

Pakistan Navy is the first Defense Institution to have launched a housing scheme in Gwadar so far. More importantly, buyer will get a confirmed plot without any balloting hassles.

The scale of the project rivals those launched by DHA and Bahria in other parts of the country as well.


*Pakistan Navy Launches Housing Scheme in Gwadar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Introvert

*Gwadar port to be fully operational in three to four years — Pakistan envoy to China*




Beijing/Islamabad: Pakistan’s Ambassador to China, Masoud Khalid, on Tuesday said work was well in progress on Gwadar port and he had confidence it would be fully operational in three to four years.

A power plant is being set up to provide electricity to the city and port, and the existing airport and highways are being expanded.

“In three to four years, Gwadar will become a different city, and Gwadar port will be fully operational,” he said during an exclusive interview with China.org.cn.

“In fact, ships have now started arriving and they are bringing cargo and equipment for the work on the port. All in all the progress is good. We need to work faster on the airport. We need the airport as soon as possible, and the roads,” he added.

On how would Gwadar contribute to the region’s economy and security, he said Gwadar is an important port in terms of its location and it is very close to the Persian Gulf and the Middle East, and it will link up with China.

“We already have a highway to China, and we are working on upgrading and improving it so that it can become the main artery for trade and business between Pakistan and China,” he added.

Ambassador Khalid said the idea is that exports from China pass along this road, reach Gwadar, and are then transshipped to Africa and Europe. In terms of distance and cost, Gwadar will be very competitive, adding, “I am confident that it will gain momentum in the years to come.”

He said the port will serve the commercial and business interests not only of Pakistan but also of China and of the other countries in the region.”The whole of Central Asia is landlocked, and these countries need access to the seas for commerce and trade - we are in the ideal location to provide this.”

He said one company from Xinjiang has started to import seafood into China, but this industry needs to be upgraded. So the local fishermen can use modern technology to catch fish and to process and export them. So fishery, minerals, marble and granite, there is great potential to exploit these resources in the future.

Pakistan and China are mutual neighbors of several Central Asian countries, so Gwadar port will give a big impetus to the economic development of the entire region, he said.

Ambassador Khalid said the port will play an important role in promoting China’s commerce, trade and business through Pakistan to the outside world, and also the reverse and added, “In fact, we have a plan in the future to link Gwadar with Kashgar through energy pipelines and communication infrastructure.”

He said there are projects, there are jobs, and the infrastructure has improved, so the CPEC is contributing to the socioeconomic development of Pakistan and to the welfare of the Pakistani people.

About the opportunities brought by the Belt and Road Initiative to Pakistan’s economic and social development, and cooperation between China and Pakistan, he said during Premier Li Keqiang visit to Pakistan in 2013, an understanding was reached between Pakistan and China to create the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

“Then we got into the discussions as to how the corridor would take shape. Subsequently there were a number of formal meetings between officials and experts from Pakistan and China to work out a framework to realize the corridor,” he added.

As this corridor project is part of President Xi Jinping’s the Belt and Road Initiative, so after 2013 both sides worked on the planning of the corridor.

Ambassador Khalid said the actual work started somewhere in 2015. So you can say the delivery has only been two-year project. What we did was that we divided the concept into various actionable programs, projects related to the power sector, to infrastructure, to development of Pakistan’s port, and to setting up industrial and economic zones.

“Now we are working on these, and the work is going on in a satisfactory manner; we are making good progress and corridor is picking up momentum. This is good for the two countries’ bilateral relations,” he added.

Commenting on the opportunities for the people living along the route of the corridor, he said the CPEC development is a project because it means concrete on the ground projects and also mentioned infrastructure projects, the port, and power projects.

He informed in the power sector the progress has been good as work is under progress on about sixteen power projects, to add about ten thousand megawatts of electricity by next year, by 2018.

Ambassador Khalid said under this program, some major projects have already entered service. Last month in July the inauguration of the first coal-based power plant - more than 1,300 megawatts took place in the Punjub province. Other similar projects, also big in scale,are likely to be operational by the end of this year.

“Side by side, we are working on hydro projects, solar power projects, and wind power projects. Some of the wind power projects will also become operational soon,” he added.

He said the government aims to overcome a power shortfall that the country has been facing for many years, which was impeding our economic development.

http://gulfnews.com/news/asia/pakis...-four-years-pakistan-envoy-to-china-1.2078434

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Up gradation Gwadar Port: With 3 new Ship to Shore cranes in Gwadar, loading & unloading becomes more efficient. With free zone construction, port is busier day by day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

official name of Gwadar Free Zone is Linyi Trade City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 武成王

ghazi52 said:


> official name of Gwadar Free Zone is Linyi Trade City



Linyin Trade City is only part of Gwadar Free Zone. I add some background information about Linyin Trade City.

"
Linyi Mall (Linyi mall) was born in 1981 in Shandong Province, the western suburbs of Linyi City, is one of the earliest, professional wholesale market of China, *has grown into the largest and most extensive coverage of the logistics clusters market, Chinese northern region's largest logistics base.*

More than ten freight trains at home and abroad have been opened. Pakistan, Hungary, Malaysia, the United States, Germany, Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Kenya and other countries in Linyi mall construction project has started construction.

As of 2013, Linyi city has all kinds of professional wholesale market 131, radiation all the provinces of the country, are exported to more than 60 countries and regions, daily traffic of 360 thousand people, the traffic flow of more than 70 thousand vehicles, almost all ports and port access.* In 2016, Linyi mall achieved market turnover of 378 billion Yuan, an increase of 18.1%, the total logistics volume of 582 billion Yuan."*

For me, it's absolutely a good sign of success of Gwadar Free Zone, Linyi Mall group has extensive and professional experience in market and logistic construction and development.

for more information, you can visit its English homepage:
http://en.linyimart.gov.cn/

Lots of Pakistan representatives already visited Linyi City in the past few years, you can find relevant information in the above web links.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

Linyi Trade City is stepping up to overseas
2017-07-10





*Pakistan (Gwadar) China Linyi Trade City Project Groundbreaking Ceremony was held on May 7th,2016 in Gwadar.*

_*July 10, 2017 (Linyi China) *_-- Reporter learned from Linyi Trade City Administrative Commission that developments of oversea Linyi Trade City projects are progressing steadily. In detail, following programs have been implemented with steady steps:

Construction of Pakistan (Gwadar) China Linyi Trade City has been well under way with an area of 14000 sq meters of logistics warehouse to be completed; the first Chinese enterprise launched in China-Belarus Trade & Logistics Park Belarus Linyi Trade City will put into use in the coming October; Jidda (Saudi Arabia) Linyi Trade City is coming up with programs of inviting investment including 5 cooperative projects totaled 250 million U.S. dollar; oversea Linyi Trade City projects planned in several countries including Dubai, Djibouti, Cambodia, Nepal, and Tanzania have been pressed forward.

In the first half of 2017, seventy-nine exhibitions, conventions and expos involving capital summit, automobile accessories, household appliances, kitchen & bathroom goods, etc. have been held by Linyi Trade City. In addition, there were 12838 enterprises attended these exhibitions and expos which occupied accumulative total areas of 8.17 km&sup2;, attracting more than 1.5 million visitors and achieved total volume of 8.2 billion yuan. Besides, achievements made by Linyi Trade City in the first half of this year overpass 50% on the last year’s period, overfulfilling the targets set for first half of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

2 new Qc Crane arrive at Gwadar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> 2 new Qc Crane arrive at Gwadar Port




They are increasing the lift capacity of the cranes at Gwadar Port. This means they are planning on bringing some heavy loads for some serious infrastructure building.



ghazi52 said:


>




This airport has been at the fencing stage for ever now... they need to move on this fast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
New Warehouse completed in Gwadar Port part of Gwadar Free Zone. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RangeMaster

The port....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*
Warm welcome to medical team from Red Cross Society of China. It will be stationed at #CPEC medical Center in Gwadar which started last May
*














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911499662707785729

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916551943010516992
*




Night & day operation at Gwadar port*
*


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Chang Hange Ze Hai arrived at #Gwadar The vessel type carried General Dry Cargo. The next port will be Sohar (Oman).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gwadar Port Free Zone Under Construction in Full Swing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Under Construction Gwadar Free Zone and Gwadar Port *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Gwadar Development Authority Hospital Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Gwadar Port Free Zone Under Construction and Render of the free zone *
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

GWADAR: Gwadar Port development projects in full swing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*What will #Gwadar port & free zone look like in future Here is a model at display in Beijing Expo Center *
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Chaired meeting to review progress of Khadim-e-Punjab Bahria School, #Gwadar Commandant Pak Marine Academy,Commodore Akbar Naqi briefed about ongoing civil works. It is funded entirely by Govt of #Punjab & will be completed by March 18*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) is inducting two Aframax-category tankers and will soon be commencing a coastal ferry service between Karachi & Port Qasim, and Karachi & Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Fish Landing Jetty & Allied Harbor facilities at Surbandar will be completed during current fiscal year:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port Power and Desalination Plant project..

The desalination plant will produce 5 million gallon clean water per day while the power plant will produce 30 MW electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar Port Power and Desalination Plant project..
> 
> The desalination plant will produce 5 million gallon clean water per day while the power plant will produce 30 MW electricity.




I wonder if the desalination is in the Port area... it looks like it from the model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar Port Power and Desalination Plant project..
> 
> The desalination plant will produce 5 million gallon clean water per day while the power plant will produce 30 MW electricity.



When is this expected to be completed? Pakistan should have more of these. A city like Karachi will greatly benefit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Clutch said:


> I wonder if the desalination is in the Port area... it looks like it from the model.



Model.


----------



## ghazi52

1 year a change, 3 years a transformation! Fast development in Gwadar Port and pilot area in Free Zone. Let's compare some old pictures to latest ones of Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Clutch

*Will they be able to complete the expo Center by January and hold an expo there in approx two months?...I hope so... plus the expo render looks great. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*China has provided a grant worth over twenty-two billion rupees for construction of #Gwadar International Airport and work on the project will start by mid next year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *China has provided a grant worth over twenty-two billion rupees for construction of #Gwadar International Airport and work on the project will start by mid next year.*



I keep hearing the project will start by mid of next year every year! ... let's see.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

TAZA Update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR: Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi on Wednesday performed the ground breaking of the Rs 17 billion *East Bay Expressway* and directed that the series of development projects for Gwadar be completed on time to ensure emergence of the port on the world map as a major trade hub. 
Addressing a ceremony here, the prime minister said that the economic-free zone would be completed this year while work on the port project, Pakistan China Friendship Hospital, Power Plant, Gwadar Airport etc, under the Rs 170 billion plan for uplift of Gwadar would also be completed on time. 
The prime minister said that these infrastructure projects would go a long way in generating economic activity in the country and ensure its progress. 
He said the 19.5km, six-lane expressway would ease cargo handling through road and increase connectivity with rest of the country. 
The project would link Gwadar Port with the Makran Coastal Highway and improve logistic transportation of import and export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

893 km RatoDero to Gawadar motorway *M-8* road marking near Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Progressive #Pakistan: New #Gwadar International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The airport is certainly an awaited item however if they are smart they should also lay the groundwork for a basic circular train in city to ease the transportation needs

There are currently 2 models circulating for airport , wanted to see if there are more detailed airport images / 3D model that have been made public

City should aim for *100 Million* Gallon Dinkable water production


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gate to GFZ
















Free zone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

LONDON: A leading Chinese investment company announced to invest $500 million in Gwadar in the first phase of a project aimed at building homes for around 500,000 incoming Chinese professionals expected in Gwadar by 2023.

China Pak Investment Corporation (CPIC) announced at a press conference that the partnership with Top International Engineering Corporation (TIEC), a Chinese state-owned company with over $100 Billion worth of projects delivered since 1950 to develop *China Pak Hills*. 

The ceremony was attended by China Pak Investment Corporation officials Jian Zheng, Chief Operations Officer, Dawei Li, Spokesperson; Stuart Reid, Chief Operations Officer of ONE Investments, architect Vladimir Tchaly; legal Consultant Moshiur Mian and Syed Zeeshaan Shah, the Chief Executive Office of ONE Investments and former Apprentice Star.

Jian Zheng of China Pak Investment Corporation spoke about the relationship with TIEC and the opportunity that the One Belt One Road investment by the Chinese government offers Pakistan and particularly the Port City of Gwadar. 

He said that China Pak Hills is an unprecedented development project, adding “China's policy to unite emerging economies grappling similar aspirations towards development will someday soon, transform nations like Pakistan into developed economy status." 

"This vision has driven the partnership of The China Pak Investment Corporation and Top International Engineering Corporation to develop China Pak Hills formerly known as International Port City with the Gwadar Development Authority,” he added. 

Moreover, Tchaly spoke about the vision and creativity that the design team offer and how these will be translated into a contemporary development for a community of over 10,000 residents.

Stuart Reid, COO of One Investments Ltd, said of the landmark project: “China Pak Hills is a unique and exciting opportunity." 

The level of investment and commitment made by the Chinese government in the CPEC guarantees that Gwadar is going to be one of the most important trading and access points in the world, he said.

He added, "[Gwadar's] geographic position, combined with the infrastructure being created through the CPEC means that it can only grow exponentially.”

Zeeshan Shah, CEO of ONE Investments who starred in the 2013 version of the Apprentice, told Geo News that he had himself visited Gwadar about seven times in two years and found the area most peaceful and conducive for investment. 

He shared that the exit and entry points of the whole Gwadar region are controlled by Pakistan army, providing top order security and safety.

“Gwadar has everything that an investor needs. It’s just another world where order exists and everyone working and living there will have foolproof security around them.

He said: “Spanning over 10 million sqft across three phases, China Pak Hills will be the first development of its kind in Gwadar."

Describing the residential project, he said: "a mixed-use gated development tailor-made for Chinese professionals in Gwadar, it will offer an all-encompassing lifestyle to live, work and play, with a host of facilities that will set the benchmark of future developments."

The company building the model city has an annual turnover of around $10 billion, he shared,

"The aim of this project is to build infrastructure for the incoming influx of Pakistani and Chinese professionals. Growth in Gwadar will go up massively and it will need strong social infrastructure to cater for this need.”

Zeeshan Shah gave the example of a Chinese city Shenzhen which was a poor village in 1979 but it was developed on the Gwadar model. 

He said the population of this town is now over 30 million, its annual growth stands at $250 million. 

China is doing the same in Gwadar, its population will be going up by half a million in next six years, he remarked, adding “Gwadar offers tremendous opportunities. Once completed, it will become the most important port city in the World from both an economic and geopolitical perspective.”

The announcement hails an exciting new phase in the development of the port of Gwadar, the ‘Gateway City’ to the $62 billion China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the largest unilateral foreign direct investment from one nation into another. 

The CPEC is set to catapult Pakistan’s stature as a key global trade and economic hub and includes a bouquet of projects currently under construction that will not only improve Pakistan’s infrastructure but will deepen the economic and political ties between China and Pakistan.

The China Pak Investment Corporation acquired GDA approved International Port City, which is under application in GDA to be renamed to China Pak Hills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

Guys I want to buy some land in or near Gwader. Not interested in a housing or commercial plot, but a large piece of land that I can buy and hold for a few years; and may be develop in the future. Any suggestions how to go about this or where to look?


----------



## ghazi52

In my opinion physical presence is must. Stay there for some time. Have some local friend then you can have a land for development.



Jinn Baba said:


> Guys I want to buy some land in or near Gwader. Not interested in a housing or commercial plot, but a large piece of land that I can buy and hold for a few years; and may be develop in the future. Any suggestions how to go about this or where to look?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

ghazi52 said:


> In my opinion physical presence is must. Stay there for some time. Have some local friend then you can have a land for development.



Thanks bro. Going Pakistan soon and planning on going to gwader for a couple of days just to see the reality on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*@Jinn Baba *Great.


----------



## ghazi52

Today picture.

*Al DANAH cargo ship from AbuDhabi reached Gwadar Port. Bringing cargo for Arab visitors in Balochistan. The cargo includes cars, tractors, camels and MotorBikeRickshaws, etc.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

Jinn Baba said:


> Thanks bro. Going Pakistan soon and planning on going to gwader for a couple of days just to see the reality on the ground.



Please take some pics and remember to share here!... thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Port crane lying on ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China lavishes aid on Gwadar raising suspicions in US, India*

By Reuters
December 18, 2017






A general view of Gwadar port in Gwadar, Pakistan October 4, 2017. 


GWADAR: China is lavishing vast amounts of aid on a small Pakistani fishing town to win over locals and build a commercial deep-water port that the United States (US) and India suspect may also one day serve the Chinese navy.

Beijing has built a school, sent doctors and pledged about $500 million in grants for an airport, hospital, college and badly-needed water infrastructure for Gwadar, a dusty town whose harbour juts out into the Arabian Sea, overlooking some of the world’s busiest oil and gas shipping lanes.

The grants include $230 million for a new international airport, one of the largest such disbursements China has made abroad, according to researchers and Pakistani officials.

The handouts for the Gwadar project are a departure from Beijing’s usual approach in other countries. China has traditionally derided Western-style aid in favour of infrastructure projects for which it normally provides loans through Chinese state-owned commercial and development banks.

“The concentration of grants is quite striking,” said Andrew Small, an author of a book on China-Pakistan relations and a Washington-based researcher at the German Marshall Fund think tank.

“China largely doesn’t do aid or grants, and when it has done them, they have tended to be modest.”

Pakistan has welcomed the aid with open hands. However, Beijing’s unusual largesse has also fuelled suspicions in the US and India that Gwadar is part of China’s future geostrategic plans to challenge US naval dominance.

“It all suggests that Gwadar, for a lot of people in China, is not just a commercial proposition over the longer term,” Small said.

The Chinese Foreign Ministry did not respond to a request for comment.

Beijing and Islamabad see Gwadar as the future jewel in the crown of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship of Beijing’s Belt and Road initiative to build a new “Silk Road” of land and maritime trade routes across more than 60 countries in Asia, Europe and Africa.

The plan is to turn Gwadar into a trans-shipment hub and megaport to be built alongside special economic zones from which export-focused industries will ship goods worldwide. A web of energy pipelines, roads and rail links will connect Gwadar to China’s western regions.

Port trade is expected to grow from 1.2 million tonnes in 2018 to about 13 million tonnes by 2022, Pakistani officials say. At the harbour, three new cranes have been installed and dredging will next year deepen the port depth to 20 metres at five berths.

But the challenges are stark. Gwadar has no access to drinking water, power blackouts are common and separatist insurgents threaten attacks against Chinese projects in Gwadar and the rest of Baluchistan, a mineral-rich province that is still Pakistan’s poorest region.

Security is tight, with Chinese and other foreign visitors driven around in convoys of soldiers and armed police.

Beijing is also trying to overcome the distrust of outsiders evident in Balochistan, where indigenous Baloch fear an influx of other ethnic groups and foreigners. Many residents say the pace of change is too slow.

“Local people are not completely satisfied,” said Essar Nori, a lawmaker for Gwadar, adding that the separatists were tapping into that dissatisfaction.

Pakistani officials are urging Gwadar residents to be patient, vowing to urgently build desalination plants and power stations.

*Cautionary tale*

China’s Gwadar project contrasts with similar efforts in Sri Lanka, where the village of Hambantota was transformed into a port complex – but was saddled with Chinese debt.

Last week, Sri Lanka formally handed over operations to China on a 99-year lease in exchange for lighter debt repayments, a move that sparked street protests over what many Sri Lankans view as an erosion of sovereignty.






A general view of Gwadar port in Gwadar, Pakistan October 4, 2017. PHOTO: REUTERS

The Hambantota port, like Gwadar, is part of a network of harbours Beijing is developing in Asia and Africa that have spooked India, which fears being encircled by China’s growing naval power.

But Pakistani officials say comparisons to Hambantota are unfair because the Gwadar project has much less debt.

On top of the airport, Chinese handouts in Gwadar include $100 million to expand a hospital by 250 beds, $130 million towards upgrading water infrastructure, and $10 million for a technical and vocational college, according to Pakistani government documents and officials.

“We welcome this assistance as it’s changing the quality of life of the people of Gwadar for the better,” said Senator Mushahid Hussain Sayed, chairman of the parliamentary committee that oversees CPEC, including Gwadar.

China and Pakistan jointly choose which projects will be developed under the CPEC mechanism, Mushahid added.

When China suggested a 7,000-metre runway for the new airport, Pakistan pushed for a 12,000 metre one that could accommodate planes as large as the Airbus 380 and be used for military purposes, according to Sajjad Baloch, a director of the Gwadar Development Authority.

The scale of Chinese grants is extraordinary, according to Brad Parks, executive director of AidData, a research lab at the US-based William and Mary university that collected data on Chinese aid across 140 countries from 2000-2014.

Since 2014, Beijing has pledged over $800 million in grants and concessional loans for Gwadar, which has less than 100,000 people. In the 15 years before that, China gave about $2.4 billion in concessional loans and grants during this period across the whole of Pakistan, a nation of 207 million people.

“Gwadar is exceptional even by the standards of China’s past activities in Pakistan itself,” Parks said.

*Hearts and minds*

There are early signs China’s efforts to win hearts and minds are beginning to bear fruit in Gwadar.

“Baluchistan is backward and underdeveloped, but we are seeing development after China’s arrival,” said Salam Dashti, 45, a grocer whose two children attend the new Chinese-built primary school. But there are major pitfalls ahead.

Tens of thousands of people living by the port will have to be relocated. For now, they live in cramped single-story concrete houses corroded by seawater on a narrow peninsula, where barefoot fishermen offload their catch on newly-paved roads strewn with rubbish. Many of the fishermen say they fear they will lose their livelihoods once the port starts operating.

Indigenous residents’ fear of becoming a minority is inevitable with Gwadar’s population expected to jump more than 15-fold in coming decades. On the edge of town, mansions erected by land speculators are popping up alongside the sand dunes.

Analysts say China is aware that previous efforts to develop Gwadar port failed partly due to the security threat posed by Baloch separatists, so Beijing is trying to counter the insurgents’ narrative that China wants to exploit Baluchistan.

“That weighs heavily on the minds of the Chinese,” Parks added. “It’s almost certainly true that they are trying to safeguard their investments by getting more local buy-in.”

Chinese officials, meanwhile, are promoting the infrastructure development they are funding.
“Every day you can see new changes. It shows the sincerity of Chinese for development of Gwadar,” Lijian Zhao, the deputy chief of mission at the Chinese embassy in Islamabad, tweeted last month.

*Naval facility*

For its investment in Gwadar, China will receive 91 per cent of revenues until the port is returned to Pakistan in four decades’ time. The operator, China Overseas Ports Holding Company, will also be exempt from major taxes for more than 20 years.

Pakistan’s maritime affairs minister, Hasil Bizenjo, said the arrival of the Chinese in the region contrasted with the experience of the past two centuries, when Russia and Britain, and later the US and the Soviet Union, vied for control of the warm water ports of the Persian Gulf.

“The Chinese have come very smoothly, they have reached the warm waters,” Bizenjo said. “What they are investing is less than a peanut for access to warm waters.”

When a US Pentagon report in June suggested Gwadar could become a military base for China, a concern that India has also expressed, Beijing dismissed the idea.

“Talk that China is building a military base in Pakistan is pure guesswork,” said a Chinese Defence Ministry spokesman, Wu Qian.

Bizenjo and other Pakistani officials say Beijing has not asked to use Gwadar for naval purposes. “This port, they will use it mostly for their commercial interests, but it depends on the next 20 years where the world goes,” Bizenjo said.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Last year when Fertilizer ship arrived.


----------



## ghazi52

Under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a 5 million gallon desalination plant has been established in Gwadar to supply water to the residents of the area.

Water will be supplied at a price of 80 paisa per gallon to the residents of Gwadar.

According to the head of China Port Holding, the inauguration of the plant will take place on 1st January 2018 after which people of Gwadar would be able to easily access clean drinking water.

He also informed that the construction of Expo Centre in Gwadar has been completed and it will be inaugurated on 28th January 2018.

According to reports, inauguration of various other buildings in the Free Zone will also take place sometime in next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Government of Pakistan, Ministry of Communications, National Highway Authority now intends to further extend its motorway program through building Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (“PKM”) to connect port city Karachi with the upcountry and onward to Peoples Republic of China, Afghanistan and Central Asian States.
Following Motorway segments are the part of *Peshawar – Karachi Motorway (PKM*):

i. *Peshawar–Islamabad Motorway (M-1)*, 155 Km: This segment of PKM has already been construction and opened to traffic as 6-lane divided Motorway.

ii. *Islamabad–Pindi Bhattian Motorway (M-2)*, 235 Km: This segment of PKM has already been completed as part of Lahore – Islamabad Motorway (M-2), 357 Km long 6-lane divided Motorway. 
iii. *Pindi Bhattian–Multan Motorway (M-4)*, 309 Km: This segment of PKM is a 4-Lane divided Motorway, which has been divided into following sections:
a) Pindi Bhattian–Gojra Motorway (M-4), 124 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic
. b) *Gojra–Shorkot Motorway*, 62 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction.
c) *Shorkot–Khanewal Motorway*, 65 Km: This section of M-4 is under construction. 
d) *Khanewal–Multan Motorway*, 58 Km: This section of M-4 has already been completed and opened to traffic. 
iv. *Multan–Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*, 392 Km: This segment of PKM is under construction through an EPC Contract. 
v. *Sukkur–Hyderabad Motorway (M-6)*, 299.3 Km: This segment of PKM is being procured by inviting Bids from prequalified Bidders in accordance with the provisions of this RFP. 4 | P a g e 
vi. *Hyderabad–Karachi Motorway (M-9)*, 136 Km: The existing Karachi – Hyderabad 4-Lane Superhighway is being converted as 6-Lane divided Motorway on BOT basis that is near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Expo 2018 organized by Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) and co-organizers Linyi Trade City Overseas Investment Co., Ltd at the Exhibition Center, Gwadar Free Zone, Gwadar on 28th – 30th January, 2018. This is the 1st International Exhibition at Gwadar and it will be the Mega Event in the history of Balochistan under the banner of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar Expo 2018 organized by Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) and co-organizers Linyi Trade City Overseas Investment Co., Ltd at the Exhibition Center, Gwadar Free Zone, Gwadar on 28th – 30th January, 2018. This is the 1st International Exhibition at Gwadar and it will be the Mega Event in the history of Balochistan under the banner of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).




Amazing speed of development. They have four weeks left for the expo.... Can't wait.


----------



## Thanatos

I hope some mega deals are signed in the upcoming expo in Gwader worth billions of dollars. This would set a trend moving forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

amazing but still need time


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

653 Km Makran Coastal Highway N-10 near Ormara. This 653 km long road joins Karachi port with Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First Water Desalination Plant in Gwadar Becomes Operational*

It seems that the water shortage crisis at Gwadar has come one step closer to being resolved. A water desalination plant was recently inaugurated by Pakistan’s Minister for Ports and Shipping yesterday at the port city.

Hasil Khan Bizenjo — in his inaugural address — said that now water supplies in Gwadar would be cheaper compared to before when water was used from the Mirani dam in Turbat.

To drive this point home, he mentioned that this plant (which can hold 5 million gallons of water) will provide *254,000 gallons of clean potable drinking water per day *– at Rs. 0.8 per gallon.

Water supplies have been made available in tankers for public since 1st January, 2018.

Senator Bizenjo said that 2018 has had a good start for the people of Gwadar. The port city is being built under China’s Shenzhen model of development, with links to both land and maritime Silk Roads.

The water desalination plant has been developed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

The head of China Port Holding has said that China plans to invest $4.2 billion in the development of Gwadar itself – the results of which can be seen.

Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo has declared that 2018 will be a year of massive development in Balochistan.

Gwadar Expo Centre will be inaugurated on *28th January, 2018* – and local sources have reported that various other buildings in the Free Zone are to be inaugurated before the month is out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A desalination water treatment plant was inaugurated by Hasil Khan Buzenjo Minister Port & Shipping, Zhang Baozhong Chairman COPHC, Dostain Jamaldini Chairman GPA, Babu Gulab District Chairman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

ghazi52 said:


>


The road signs are incorrectly translated or rather mismatched some locations, might lead to some confusion on the roads for Chinese if they don't double check.

The sign in the second picture has Turbat translated to 土尔巴特 is correct. Gwadar is translated to 卡拉奇 is Karachi in Chinese (incorrect). Karachi is translated to 苏拉布(missing a dot on the character) which is Surab (incorrect).

The third picture has Panjgur translated to 本杰方尔 (not a real place) has one character off (incorrect), it's supposed to be 本杰*古*尔. Sorab is translated to 卡拉奇 or Karachi, even the mandarin pronunciation is Ka-La-Chi. Quetta is translated to 奎达 is correct.

Correct translation should be:
Turbat - 土尔巴特
Gwadar - 瓜德尔
Karachi - 卡拉奇

Panjgur - 本杰古尔
Sorab - not sure
Quetta - 奎达

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Expo will be held on 28-30 January, 2018 organized by COPHC & GPA.*











































*Gwadar EXPO advertising in Islamabad*



















*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Gwadar Expo will be held on 28-30 January, 2018 organized by COPHC & GPA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gwadar EXPO advertising in Islamabad*




I realize they are going at lightning fast speed... However, I find it hard to believe they would be able to get this done by Jan 28th... They still need to get all the internal wiring, plumbing and landscaping done... ??? Looks tough...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Clutch said:


> I realize they are going at lightning fast speed... However, I find it hard to believe they would be able to get this done by Jan 28th... They still need to get all the internal wiring, plumbing and landscaping done... ??? Looks tough...



These pictures are of December

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On 3 January 2018, a vessel named ROWAN 2 berthed at Gwadar International Terminal Port. It carried general cargo for the different projects under construction in Gwadar Free Zone.


----------



## ghazi52

Public Hearing of Environmental and social impacts Assessment of coal Power plant at Karat, Gwadar


----------



## ghazi52

*New Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD) *

Initial work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> *New Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD) *
> 
> Initial work



They are performing Standard Penetration test (SPT) on soil to Check the strength and bearing capacity of soil underneath layers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


> *New Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD) *
> 
> Initial work


First step of a long journey ahead. The same site would be unrecognizable in two years time.


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> *First Water Desalination Plant in Gwadar Becomes Operational*
> 
> It seems that the water shortage crisis at Gwadar has come one step closer to being resolved. A water desalination plant was recently inaugurated by Pakistan’s Minister for Ports and Shipping yesterday at the port city.
> 
> Hasil Khan Bizenjo — in his inaugural address — said that now water supplies in Gwadar would be cheaper compared to before when water was used from the Mirani dam in Turbat.
> 
> To drive this point home, he mentioned that this plant (which can hold 5 million gallons of water) will provide *254,000 gallons of clean potable drinking water per day *– at Rs. 0.8 per gallon.
> 
> Water supplies have been made available in tankers for public since 1st January, 2018.
> 
> Senator Bizenjo said that 2018 has had a good start for the people of Gwadar. The port city is being built under China’s Shenzhen model of development, with links to both land and maritime Silk Roads.
> 
> The water desalination plant has been developed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
> 
> The head of China Port Holding has said that China plans to invest $4.2 billion in the development of Gwadar itself – the results of which can be seen.
> 
> Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo has declared that 2018 will be a year of massive development in Balochistan.
> 
> Gwadar Expo Centre will be inaugurated on *28th January, 2018* – and local sources have reported that various other buildings in the Free Zone are to be inaugurated before the month is out.



I have been saying from long ago, Pakistan need to put up as many desalination plants all along the coastal line as much possible and than run pipelines deep into the country.


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *New Gwadar International Airport (GWD/OPGD) *
> 
> Initial work




Finally!... Thanks for the update!


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> *First Water Desalination Plant in Gwadar Becomes Operational*
> 
> It seems that the water shortage crisis at Gwadar has come one step closer to being resolved. A water desalination plant was recently inaugurated by Pakistan’s Minister for Ports and Shipping yesterday at the port city.
> 
> Hasil Khan Bizenjo — in his inaugural address — said that now water supplies in Gwadar would be cheaper compared to before when water was used from the Mirani dam in Turbat.
> 
> To drive this point home, he mentioned that this plant (which can hold 5 million gallons of water) will provide *254,000 gallons of clean potable drinking water per day *– at Rs. 0.8 per gallon.
> 
> Water supplies have been made available in tankers for public since 1st January, 2018.
> 
> Senator Bizenjo said that 2018 has had a good start for the people of Gwadar. The port city is being built under China’s Shenzhen model of development, with links to both land and maritime Silk Roads.
> 
> The water desalination plant has been developed as part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.
> 
> The head of China Port Holding has said that China plans to invest $4.2 billion in the development of Gwadar itself – the results of which can be seen.
> 
> Mir Hasil Khan Bizenjo has declared that 2018 will be a year of massive development in Balochistan.
> 
> Gwadar Expo Centre will be inaugurated on *28th January, 2018* – and local sources have reported that various other buildings in the Free Zone are to be inaugurated before the month is out.


0.8 rs/gallon cannot be accurate that is dirt dirt cheap


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

BATMAN said:


> I have been saying from long ago, Pakistan need to put up as many desalination plants all along the coastal line as much possible and than run pipelines deep into the country.



This is not the way how it should be.
Desalination plants are expensive to build and energy intensive.
They are at best a short to medium term solution.
Efforts should be put in building a number of small dams ; there is enough seasonal water that flows out to the sea or gets dried up over time.
A network of aqueducts is needed around the water sources both dams and aquifers.
The remaining shortage should be covered by desalination plants but i doubt you will even reach that point.
Californian or Australian model should be adopted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan National Shipping Corporation (PNSC) is inducting *two Aframax-category tankers* and will soon be commencing a coastal ferry service between Karachi & Port Qasim, and Karachi & Gwadar.









*Aframax*

*AFRA* stands for *Average Freight Rate Assessment*. As the name suggests, *Aframax* are medium-sized oil tankers with a dead weight tonnage (DWT) between 80,000 and 119,999. Though relatively small in size in comparison to *VLCC* and *ULCC*, *Aframax* tankers have a capacity to carry up to 120,000 metric tonnes of crude oil. They are just ideal for short to medium-haul oil trades, and are primarily used in regions of lower crude production, or the areas that lack large ports to accommodate giant oil carriers.


----------



## ghazi52

Jan 2018....
A vessel named Mandarin Ocean owned by "DASIN" company berthed at Port. It carried containers and general cargo for different projects under construction and Expo 2018 at Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China to revise master plan of Gwadar city*


*GWADAR: *Though the mushrooming real estate companies are advertising plots at Gwadar, the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has suspended around 100 housing schemes for changes in master plan.

According to details, China will revise the master plan of Gwadar city, for which a joint committee of GDA is reviewing the development of master plan after every six months. The decision of suspending the housing schemes was taken by the authority to avoid the haphazard construction in the area.

Talking to Pakistan Today, GDA Director General (DG) Dr Sajjad said that the private real estate firms will remain suspended till formulation of the master plan. The plan is expected to be ready by August 14, 2018.

He said that the master plan of the city is being developed at 290,000 acres of land, out of which private housing societies own almost 16,000 acres. Out of the 290,000 acres, 160,000 acres will be allocated for the residential area.

According to the DG, an ‘oil city’ is also being developed in Gwadar at 80,000 acres of land for which PC-I have been prepared. Replying to a question, he said that apart from the private housing societies, Pakistan Navy holds 1,400 acres for constructing a naval academy in Gwadar.

According to a source, 70 per cent of Gwadar’s land is now in private hands.

Earlier, the Planning Commission had initiated the process to launch a project for developing Gwadar as an integrated ‘smart port city’. The plan was aimed to leverage information technology-based solutions to boost economic productivity and quality of life of citizens of Gwadar, whilst minimising resource consumption and pollution.


As per documents, the current master plan of Gwadar city, last updated in 2005, has two interdependent elements: the port and the city of Gwadar. The strategic focus on simultaneous development is primarily due to the natural and symbolic relationship that exists between a port and the city that surrounds it; one cannot be developed without the other.

A shortage of resources, non-fulfilment of concession agreements by the Pakistan government and the original concessionaire – the Port of Singapore Authority – and the limited commercial activity in Gwadar city have together retarded the development of the port over the last few years.

As of 2013, the concession for the port has been awarded to a Chinese operator who is in the process of updating the port master plan. Under the new plan initiated by the Planning Commission, the port will be considered as a separate entity from the city.

The new plan is also designed to update the existing master plan of Gwadar city, and develop strategies for the establishment of Gwadar as a preferred economic and lifestyle destination.

The plan will be based on inclusive and sustainable strategic development to ensure the socio-economic uplift of the Makran coast in general and the Gwadar region in particular. The plan will recommend regulatory interventions and ways and means to develop Gwadar as a special economic zone (SEZ), and ensure short-term economic growth, including trickle-down effects.


----------



## Thanatos

ghazi52 said:


> *China to revise master plan of Gwadar city*
> 
> 
> *GWADAR: *Though the mushrooming real estate companies are advertising plots at Gwadar, the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has suspended around 100 housing schemes for changes in master plan.
> 
> According to details, China will revise the master plan of Gwadar city, for which a joint committee of GDA is reviewing the development of master plan after every six months. The decision of suspending the housing schemes was taken by the authority to avoid the haphazard construction in the area.
> 
> Talking to Pakistan Today, GDA Director General (DG) Dr Sajjad said that the private real estate firms will remain suspended till formulation of the master plan. The plan is expected to be ready by August 14, 2018.
> 
> He said that the master plan of the city is being developed at 290,000 acres of land, out of which private housing societies own almost 16,000 acres. Out of the 290,000 acres, 160,000 acres will be allocated for the residential area.
> 
> According to the DG, an ‘oil city’ is also being developed in Gwadar at 80,000 acres of land for which PC-I have been prepared. Replying to a question, he said that apart from the private housing societies, Pakistan Navy holds 1,400 acres for constructing a naval academy in Gwadar.
> 
> According to a source, 70 per cent of Gwadar’s land is now in private hands.
> 
> Earlier, the Planning Commission had initiated the process to launch a project for developing Gwadar as an integrated ‘smart port city’. The plan was aimed to leverage information technology-based solutions to boost economic productivity and quality of life of citizens of Gwadar, whilst minimising resource consumption and pollution.
> 
> 
> As per documents, the current master plan of Gwadar city, last updated in 2005, has two interdependent elements: the port and the city of Gwadar. The strategic focus on simultaneous development is primarily due to the natural and symbolic relationship that exists between a port and the city that surrounds it; one cannot be developed without the other.
> 
> A shortage of resources, non-fulfilment of concession agreements by the Pakistan government and the original concessionaire – the Port of Singapore Authority – and the limited commercial activity in Gwadar city have together retarded the development of the port over the last few years.
> 
> As of 2013, the concession for the port has been awarded to a Chinese operator who is in the process of updating the port master plan. Under the new plan initiated by the Planning Commission, the port will be considered as a separate entity from the city.
> 
> The new plan is also designed to update the existing master plan of Gwadar city, and develop strategies for the establishment of Gwadar as a preferred economic and lifestyle destination.
> 
> The plan will be based on inclusive and sustainable strategic development to ensure the socio-economic uplift of the Makran coast in general and the Gwadar region in particular. The plan will recommend regulatory interventions and ways and means to develop Gwadar as a special economic zone (SEZ), and ensure short-term economic growth, including trickle-down effects.


Excellent idea.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has decided to construct a mega oil city at Gwadar on 80,000 acres under much hyped China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

This mega oil city will be used for transportation of imported oil through the Gwadar Port to China. The oil will be imported from Gulf and will be stored at this proposed mega Gwadar oil city.

The distance to China will be reduced, and it will take just seven days to cover the distance from Gwadar to Chinese border as import through western China took almost 40 days by covering double distance.

“We have forwarded PC-1 to the Ministry of Petroleum for acquiring 80,000 acres for this mega oil city at Gwadar with estimated cost of Rs10 billion. There will be additional cost for construction of its storage and other aligned facilities with the help of investments,” Director General, Gwadar Development Authority (GDA), Dr Sajjad H Baloch, told Islamabad based journalists who visited the Gwadar Port last week. This visit was arranged by the Planning Commission in order to show case different ongoing projects under CPEC.

A refinery, petrochemical industries and storage will be established in the oil city, he added.

*The Gwadar oil city,* he said, would be used for storing oil for its onward transportation to China. Usually, it takes 40 days for vessels to transport oil to China but via Pakistan it will reach China within 7 days, he added. He said that the total area of Gwadar Model City is 290,000 acres which includes 160,000 acres of residential area while the remaining is for industrial purposes. A Chinese company is working on the Model City Plan and it will be ready by August 14, 2018.

To another query regarding different measures for *overcoming water shortages at Gwadar, *he said that the current water requirement stood at six million gallons per day and there is no direct water supply taking place to the area. Two MGD water is being supplied from two water small dams through tankers and nearest distance is almost 70 kilometres.

“We have a deficit of four million gallons per day in water supply to the area,” he said and added that by 2020, the water requirement of Gwadar would be 12 million gallons per day, for which additional arrangements were made to get 10 million gallons of water.

*New Gwadar International Airport:* Earlier, the journalists visited the site of proposed new airport at Gwadar. The China Airport Construction Group Engineering Company representative Jianxin Liao told the visiting journalists that they were conducting soil investigation on the basis of which, the design of new airport at Gwadar will be finalised. He said that the procured land for this new airport stood at 4,300 acres, and this airport will possess capacity to handle one million passengers on annual basis. He said that by April this year the design will be completed after which the cost of the project will be estimated. It will be the biggest airport of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Drone Uqab*










ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan army has acquired Uqab to monitor China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Sui gas pipeline, sensitive installations, bridges, dams and borders.

The Uqab, second drone, prepared by a private company Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS), Pakistan, has flight capacity of 15 hours; it can carry missile with weight of 1,000kg ammunition and can hit the target.

The Uqab can be flown in the limit of 250km with remote control, and its range can be minimised after connecting through satellite.

Through this technology, surveillance of whole world could be done while sitting in Pakistan. It has also some unique features, and expenditures incurred on its preparation are far less than the drones prepared by other countries.

The Uqab could be used to carry out scientific and climatic analysis besides surveillance programme and destroying enemy’s hideouts.

According to sources of the company, the drone would soon be presented in market for sale as 15, including some European countries, submitted application showing interest in purchase of Pakistani drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

ghazi52 said:


> *Drone Uqab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan army has acquired Uqab to monitor China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Sui gas pipeline, sensitive installations, bridges, dams and borders.
> 
> The Uqab, second drone, prepared by a private company Global Industrial & Defence Solutions (GIDS), Pakistan, has flight capacity of 15 hours; it can carry missile with weight of 1,000kg ammunition and can hit the target.
> 
> The Uqab can be flown in the limit of 250km with remote control, and its range can be minimised after connecting through satellite.
> 
> Through this technology, surveillance of whole world could be done while sitting in Pakistan. It has also some unique features, and expenditures incurred on its preparation are far less than the drones prepared by other countries.
> 
> The Uqab could be used to carry out scientific and climatic analysis besides surveillance programme and destroying enemy’s hideouts.
> 
> According to sources of the company, the drone would soon be presented in market for sale as 15, including some European countries, submitted application showing interest in purchase of Pakistani drone.



Excellent decision by PA. Buying drones from local private manufacturers is a good move.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Preparation for *Gwadar Expo* is in full swing at Free Zone. The Expo is on January 29-30, 2018. It is going to be the biggest event in Balochistan this year.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

QUETTA: China Power Company head Sho has said that his firm will set up a 300 megawatts coal-based power plant at Gwadar for electricity generation.

*“We will provide free of cost electricity, basic necessities to poor fishermen of coastal areas and gradually uplift their standard of living,” said the Chinese firm’s head during a meeting with Provincial Minister for Environment and IT Prince Ahmed Ali Ahmedzai on Thursday.*

Environment Director General Capt (retd) Muhammad Tariq and Environment Secretary Ghulam Muhammad Sabri were also present on the occasion.

*Sho said that ash generated by coal would be utilised in development projects that would create work opportunities for the locals, adding that trees would be planted in Gwadar for the protection of environment.*

The environment minister said that Balochistan government encourages eco-friendly developmental projects.


He said, “We need to pay attention towards marine life as well. The Chinese experts are welcome to lay a sustainable foundation for a desalination plant in Gwadar.”

Sho said, “Work on desalination power plant will begin shortly for ensuring supply of pure drinking water in Gwadar.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Gwadar Port Authority (GPA) and China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC) are jointly organising the first international exhibition in Gwadar Free Zone on January 29 and 30, 2018. *The Gwadar Free Zone (phase-1) *will also be inaugurated on the occasion. Over 200 companies across various industrial sectors from both Pakistan and China will be participating in the event. COPHC Chairman Zhang Baozhong said in a video message that both entities are initiating a series of events starting off with the ‘Gwadar Expo 2018’. He added more than 3,000 exhibitors and over 10,000 visitors had applied for participation, but due to logistics issues only 200 exhibitors and 5,000 visitors were allowed. This event will boost economic cooperation not only between Pakistan and China but also with Iran, Afghanistan and the Middle East, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

.
.
.





.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GDA Hospital has so far treated 229,000 patients while it has conducted 51,000 lab tests and 4,600 X-Rays have been performed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

I love the Sikh Mandir style architecture of the Gwadar expo centre - the quality of work and finish is way above what you normally see in Pakistan in similiar style scale projects. On the external aspect enough space has been given to pavements, pedestrians etc giving the look of a first world town. No doubt that is Chinese influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flag March conducted in the area of Makran Coastal Highway N-10 Gwadar to ensure visibility of the police vehicles and to strengthen the trust of general public .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent scenes from Gwadar


----------



## Sugarcane

Kaptaan said:


> I love the Sikh Mandir style architecture of the Gwadar expo centre - the quality of work and finish is way above what you normally see in Pakistan in similiar style scale projects. On the external aspect enough space has been given to pavements, pedestrians etc giving the look of a first world town. No doubt that is Chinese influence.



I think architecture is more to do with Oman than Sikh. As Gawadar had influence of Oman, so it makes sense as well.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pictures From Gwadar Expo 2018 at Newly Built Gwadar Free Zone*






























*Higher Education Commission of CPEC Unit *on Wednesday held special consultation meeting to review the ongoing projects of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) related to establishment of *Government University Gwadar and educational city in Gwadar.*

The meeting was chaired by Higher Education Commission's Head of the CPEC unit Lt Gen (R) Mohammad Asghar here at the Balochistan University of Information Technology Engineering and Management Sciences (BUITEM).

The committee discussed the employment opportunities which would be provided after completion of CPEC project.

*Special focus was made on provision of technical training to youth of Gwadar. In the meeting, comprehensive consultation was conducted for construction and establishment of world class government university in Gwadar and launch of certain educational and technical training programmes and courses.*


----------



## Indus Pakistan

LoveIcon said:


> I think architecture is more to do with Oman than Sikh. As Gawadar had influence of Oman, so it makes sense as well.


There is nothing remotely "Omani" about the architecture but everything to with Sikh gurdhwara. Please see.













https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...wIXZAhVDIcAKHWOgD5sQ_AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539



Sikh Gurdhwara













https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539#imgrc=K3VgbFaicqRuHM:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Kaptaan said:


> There is nothing remotely "Omani" about the architecture but everything to with Sikh gurdhwara. Please see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...wIXZAhVDIcAKHWOgD5sQ_AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh Gurdhwara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539#imgrc=K3VgbFaicqRuHM:



Ok, you win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

LoveIcon said:


> Ok, you win


No worries. If it's any consolation I rarely lose.


----------



## ghazi52

GWADAR EXPO CENTER MARINE DRIVE AERIAL VIEW = UPDATE 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE : FWO and govt of Balochistan (GoB) have signed a water purchase agreement.
The agreement was signed by Chief Secretary Balochistan Aurangzeb Haque on behalf of provincial government and director general FWO Lt Gen Muhammad Afzal. FWO, through this agreement, has committed to provide 2 MGD of desalinated drinkable water to Gwadar city through insulation of a reverser osmosis desalination plant within a time frame of 6 to 8 months. FWO has also committed to provide 0.2 MGD of desalinated water within the time frame of 3 months to overcome the scarcity of water in the port city in order to meditate the immediate needs.

FWO will setup this plant in 6 to 8 months but in order to address the instant acute water shortage, FWO has also committed to provide 0.2 MGD of clean drinkable water in three months’ time. Due to lack of rain and the resultant drought like situation this initiative of FWO has received huge appreciation from public and local residents of Gwadar.


----------



## khanz

I wish they would plant more trees and greenery


----------



## ali_raza

Kaptaan said:


> There is nothing remotely "Omani" about the architecture but everything to with Sikh gurdhwara. Please see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=o...wIXZAhVDIcAKHWOgD5sQ_AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh Gurdhwara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...AUICigB&biw=1152&bih=539#imgrc=K3VgbFaicqRuHM:


anyway sir the pics u posted r of royal opera house i live near by and it has nothing much of omani culture in it
most of uts design and staff is british


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar to get 12mg water per day by next year*
February 08, 2018

ISLAMABAD (APP): Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) was working on various projects to provide 12 million gallon water per day to port city by next year. According to an official of (GDA) Gwadar Development Authority, the existing water crisis in the city would be clogged in the coming days, adding various projects were in the pipeline to provide clean drinking water facility on priority. 80 percent work on Sawad Dam, having the capacity to provide 5 million gallon water to the city, have already been completed. The project will start supplying water from April 2018. Likewise, another 3 million Gallon water capacity Shadi Kaur Dam will be completed by the end of current calendar year. The dam is being constructed with the help of China. Besides, Balochistan Government was finalizing a plan to construct 100 new dams for maintaining water level and irrigation, he added. The provincial government has decided to purchase 2 MGD desalination plant from China Overseas Ports Holding Company (COPHC).

The Chinese company is also installing a desalination plant and it will be completed by the mid of this year.

Besides, another desalination plant of 5 million gallons clean drinking water producing capacity would be completed in record time.


https://nation.com.pk/08-Feb-2018/gw...y-by-next-year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates
*
Port, has 3 multifunctional berths, 5 STS. Good for bulk-cargo, general cargo & RORO.







Free Zone phase-1 will develop commercial logistics zone with exhibition, transit & distribution, & fishery processing.








Business Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The maritime department *on Wednesday revealed that China would build Pak-China *Technical and Vocational Training Institute* at port city to fulfill the required technical and skilled manpower of maritime for the deep-sea port.

"The institute will help fulfilling maritime technical and skilled manpower requirements of the port after the development of industrial projects including the Gwadar Port Free Zone, Export Processing Zone and other industrial and port-related projects," an official in the ministry of Maritime Affairs told APP.

The provincial government has allocated land for the project which is scheduled to be completed in a period of 3 years.

He added that the local people are main stakeholders of Port City of Gwadar and their participation in operation and management of the deep-sea port, participation in industrial and commercial businesses, and in urbanization processes is key to the all long-term developmental initiatives.

This project is proposed to shape and enhance skills of active population of Gwadar to participate in the growth of the Port City, he added. The institute will comprise a main building, which will have two blocks, an administration block, four workshops, cafeteria, hostels, parking areas, an examination block and a teachers lodging facility, the government is all ready allocate the land for the project.

"A Chinese company has already visited Gwadar to review the design and feasibility of setting up the vocational training institute, after which the Chinese government will provide a grant and select a construction company for execution of the project", he added.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Advertisement campaign initiated on London buses by CPIC to promote Gwadar among potential investors. Gwadar is a port city located in Pakistan, which is at the heart of the $62 Billion China, Pakistan Economic Corridor project. Gwadar is envisioned to become the largest deep sea port in the region and a hub of global trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*27th Feb, 2018 : CIHC Pak Power Company Limited has submitted an application to National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) for power tariff for its 300 MW coal-fired power plant.*

CIHC Power Company was setting up 300 MW coal-fried at Gwadar Balochistan. The plant would cost $ 542.36 million and generate 300 MW. The proposed annual plant availability would be 85 per cent while the petitioner assumed 37 per cent net efficiency in its petition filed with the regulator, the sources said.

*The petitioner proposed a tariff control period of 30 years for the plant. The petitioner sought levelized tariff at Rs8.49 per kWh. The plant would generate 2,033 GWh electricity annually, the sources said.*

The project entails setting up it on a build own and operate (BOO) basis based on imported coal. The project is proposed to have two units of 150 MW consisting of two super high pressure boilers, two steam turbines and two generators.

CIHC will be the main sponsor and the majority shareholder of the project company. CIHC is a wholly owned subsidiary of China Communication and Construction Group.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar,* March 4, 2018... General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) laid foundation stone of UAE and Swiss Govt supported Gwadar desalination plant at Gwadar. The project fulfills long awaited demand of locals which shall provide them 4.4 million gallons water per day with capacity to increase to 8.8 million gallons per day. The desalination plant will get completed in 6-8 months’ time ..







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS lays foundation stone of UAE, Swiss govt-supported desalination plant in Gwadar
*



















Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa laid the foundation stone of a UAE and Swiss government-supported Gwadar desalination plant when he arrived in Balochistan on a two-day visit on Sunday, confirmed the army’s media wing.

The project fulfils a long-awaited demand of locals and shall provide them with 4.4 million gallons of water per day with the capacity to increase to 8.8 million gallons per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First commercial vessel "MS TIGER" docked at Gwadar International Terminals limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dal main kuch Kala hai when UAE is involved keep your guards up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The CIHC Pak Power Company has submitted to Nepra the petition of coal-based power plant of 300 MW at Gwadar port seeking a levelised tariff of Rs8.9 per unit for 30 years. The internal rate of return (IRR) of the project will be 17 percent.*

Nepra has been asked for the two-part tariff consisting Rs9.57 per unit for first 12.5 years and Rs8.49 per unit for the period from 12.5 years to 30 years. The fuel consumption of the plant will be based on the thermal efficiency of 37 percent and the coal of South Africa will be used for the power generation.

*The project will be completed in 30 months at the cost of $542.32 million* that include engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) cost of $369.88 million, interest during cost (IDC) of $32.90 million, expenditure in the heads of withholding tax, sales tax and custom duty valuing $40.11 million, non-EPC cost of $10.64million, project development costs of $21.03 million, company and sponsor cost of $26.84 million, insurance during construction $3.70 million, O & M mobilisation $6.49 million, non-reimbursable fuel and start-up cost prior to synchronisation $3.44 million, SINOSURE fee during construction $9.21 million, and financing fee and charges of $13.12 million.

Currently the whole Gwadar depends upon the 70 MW of electricity being imported from Iran. Of this, 14 MW is being provided to Gwadar port alone while the rest of 56 MW is being utilised by Makran Coastal areas. The project will be constructed on built, own, operate (BOO) basis based on imported coal.

The most shocking part of the petition is that debt payments, all taxes that include income tax, withholding tax, corporate tax, payments to workers welfare fund, Zakat deduction on dividends, Balochistan government taxes will be treated as pass-through items apart from the *imported coal cost that is projects to be at $102 per metric ton*. About 207 acres of land will be acquired for the project at the price of $5 million and government of Balochistan has started the process for the acquisition of land.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar to have MC*

ISLAMABAD - The government will construct Model Customs Collectorate (MCC) at Gwadar to cater for increased customs revenues due to operationalization of Gwadar port and China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

However the Planning Commission has recommended the FBR that instead of construction of MCC at Gwadar in one go divide it in phases, as currently the construction of residential facility is banned, revealed by the official documents available with The Nation.

Federal Board of Revenue is the sponsoring agency while the PWD is the executing agency of the project. Originally the sponsor had demanded Rs2525.25 million cost of the project which is scheduled to be completed by 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

Century old Ismaili Jamat Khana in Gwadar







Gwadar Development Authority Hospital is the first hospital that has initiated surgeries in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch




----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD - *A Parliamentary committee was Wednesday informed that China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) has completed feasibility study for the construction of 1000 meter long new terminal with 5 additional berths at Gwadar.

Briefing the 65th meeting of the Standing Committee on Planning, Development and Reform here, Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini said that the feasibility study for the construction of new terminal at Gwadar was completed and 300 employees of COPHC are currently working at site.

The meeting was held under the chairmanship of Abdul Majeed Khan Khanankhail, MNA.

The committee was informed that Gwadar port has been operational and first ever container vessel MS Tiger under CPEC project arrived at Gwadar Port on 7th March and second on 14th March, Jamaldini informed.

The committee was informed that COPHC has completed feasibility study for the *construction of 1000 meter long new terminal with 5 additional berths.*


----------



## Clutch

Probably a paid promo by the developer themselves to get Amir Khan to "invest" in one of their plots...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD - The government has approved a plan to set up a new shipyard at Gwadar with the capacity to build very large and ultra large crude carriers, sources told The Nation.

Sources in the Defence Ministry said the plan approved by the federal cabinet would be implemented within three to five years. The plan also includes dry docking facilities for repairing and maintenance of commercial ships including oil and gas tankers.

Pakistan Navy especially the incumbent Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi from the very outset has been strongly supporting plans to set up Gwadar shipyard.

Pakistan Navy was of the view that since technical know-how and basic industrial infrastructure to support research and development (R&D) is available in the country, it was about time to integrate and optimise these facilities to further strengthen the process of self reliance.

The government believes that the shipbuilding industry will provide a good avenue for generating employment and supporting economic growth in the country.

As per the initial framework unveiled in 2008, Gwadar shipyard would initially offer ship repair and maintenance services at two dry docks with the capacity to handle 600,000 DWT (deadweight tonnage).

It would eventually lead to shipbuilding with capacity of constructing up to VLCC and ULCC.

At present, the state-owned Karachi Shipyard and Engineering Works (KSEW) is the lone facility available in Pakistan for shipbuilding, maintenance and repair work.

But this facility is largely catering to the needs of Pakistan Navy whose responsibilities have increased to meet the defence needs of the country in the wake of multi-billion-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) that connects the deep sea Gwadar port with China.

The government is also upgrading the facilities at the KSEW by enhancing its capacity by installing Syncrolift ship-lift-and-transfer system.

Nevertheless, this facility would remain dedicated to meet the future needs of Pakistan Navy.

*Experts believe Gwadar shipyard would become a very viable commercial venture because of the lack of adequate shipbuilding facilities in the region.*

Iran, which operates the largest commercial shipping fleet, has also developed basic know how, yet it will take a long time to become a viable shipbuilding nation.

None of the Gulf Arab countries have a proper shipbuilding facility except offering limited dry docking facilities including Arab Shipbuilding and Repair Yard (ASRY) in Bahrain and in the UAE.

Since these are very limited facility for repair and maintenance, most of the commercial ships move to Singapore for this service.

Analysts are of the view that Gwadar shipyard because of its close proximity to the Persian Gulf through which nearly 38 per cent of the world’s precious goods largely oil and gas are carried, could attract many commercial vessels looking for maintenance and repair works.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad: The Ministry of Information and Broadcast has prepared a comprehensive plan to set up an international standard radio station in Gwadar, reported a news source. This will extend the broadcast of Radio Pakistan to Iran.

*According to the report, *the Government of Balochistan has been informed in writing that the Government of Pakistan is looking to set up a radio station in Gwadar since the importance of the city due to the China Pakistan Economic Corridor has increased. Responding to this, Balochistan Chief Minister has also allocated 50 kanals of land for setting up the facility.

The sources also claim that funds under Public Sector Development will be allocated in the 2018-19 budget for this radio station, which is also likely to become operational during this year. The radio station will broadcast local news and dramas in regional and Chinese language.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's longest 892 Km* RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 *near completion in Wangu Hills near Khuzdar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Ecnec* approved a rationalised cost of *Rs 2.998 bn* for Gwadar-Lasbela Livelihoods Support Project to reduce poverty in the two districts of Balochistan. This project comprises of major initiatives including community development, fisheries development and rural infrastructure improvement.


----------



## Liquidmetal

But where are the ships? and where are the manufacturing plants? Lots of building works but as yet no business activities or am I missing something?


----------



## Clutch

Liquidmetal said:


> But where are the ships? and where are the manufacturing plants? Lots of building works but as yet no business activities or am I missing something?




Yes, you are missing the timeline. It just started operations anmonth back... Once the basic infrastructure is in place such as water, power, and other basics for economic activity are in place... Then call for other business activity.

Rome wasn't built in a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr ambassador

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan's longest 892 Km* RatoDero Gwadar Motorway M-8 *near completion in Wangu Hills near Khuzdar


i visited this route .

its beautiful but heavy loaded trucks can not travel due high to slops .May be my assessment is wrong .


----------



## Rocky rock

Gwadar Port.
View attachment 468179
View attachment 468180
View attachment 468181
View attachment 468183
View attachment 468184
View attachment 468182
View attachment 468185


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese giant to build Gwadar’s first luxury Golf Community*






LONDON: State-owned Chinese construction company China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) has announced that it has entered into agreement for the construction of Gwadar's first luxury gated Golf Community with a Pakistani company.

Empire Properties, the Pakistan registered company, and the CCECC have signed a memorandum of understanding as the prospective contractor for the construction of China Pak Golf Estates, Gwadar's first luxury Golf Community.

The $265 million development is a milestone in the development of Gwadar and will deliver the emerging port city’s most premier residential and lifestyle destination, said a joint press release issued here.

Commenting on the partnership Mr Wang Lei, Managing Director CCECC (Pakistan) said: "It is a great honour to be working alongside a forward thinking international conglomerate like CPIC. China Pak Golf Estates is a ground breaking development for not only Gwadar but Pakistan and we are honoured to be a part of this monumental project and contributing to the growth story of Emerging Pakistan. CCECC are a leading global contractor with 39 years of experience in over 40 countries delivering high quality projects ranging from civil engineering design and consultancy to real estate development. We aim to deliver a timeless community in China Pak Golf Estates that will set a new standard to master community development in Pakistan."

Afzal Shah, CEO or Empire Properties said: "China Pak Golf Estates will truly set a new standard to real estate community development in Pakistan and there isn't a better company we could be working with to deliver this grand vision than CCECC. I would like to extend a warm welcome to Mr Wang Lei and his team as we embark on this virtuous journey together. Our vision extends beyond developing Pakistan's finest communities, we will change the fabric of Pakistan's real estate industry by setting a new benchmark for integrity and transparency in a market that at times can be described as less than open. Our goal is to elevate the market to the same standards as established international markets. This will result in the introduction of institutional investment which in turn will revolutionise the country’s real estate sector and deliver the quality of life Pakistanis deserve".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ECNEC approves Gwadar drinking water, Mohmand Dam Hydropower projects*







ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) Thursday approved three major projects, including supply of drinking water to Gwadar, a hydropower project at Mohmand Agency and Metro Bus service for the new Islamabad International Airport.

The meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi here, accorded approval to these projects.

The ECNEC gave approval for the Rs 309.558 billion multi-purpose Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project.

Besides producing 800 mv electricity, it would also have a storage capacity of 1,594 million cubic meters of water that could be used for irrigation, flood mitigation and supply of drinking water to Peshawar and FATA.

The ECNEC gave approval for the construction cost of infrastructure and allied works for Metro Bus Services from Peshawar Morr interchange to the New Islamabad International Airport. The Central Development Working Party had recommended the review of the project by the ECNEC.

The 25.6 km long project, which was still in different stages of completion, would cost Rs.16,427.880 million and provide affordable and convenient transport for passengers using the New Islamabad International Airport, rescheduled for opening in first week of May.

To meet the long standing demand of the people of Gwadar, the port city would get a five million of gallons per day Reverse Osmosis Sea Water Plant at a total cost of Rs. 5,071.43 million.

Under this project sea water would be desalinated for catering to the drinking and other requirements of Gwadar City and adjoining areas. The Federal Government has also agreed to increase its financing share from 50% to 67% while the remaining 33% would be financed by the Government of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Chinese company will provide 300,000 gallons of water daily at a cost of only 80 paisas per gallon for the people of Gwadar.


----------



## ghazi52

*4G services launched in Gwadar*

KARACHI: One of Pakistan’s telecom network, Zong 4G, has launched its operations in the port city of Gwadar, the future international business hub which has already seen foreign and local investment amounting to billions of dollars and rupees.

The launch of 4G services in Gwadar implies that foreign citizens from across the globe and local residents who have been pursuing their respective business endeavours in the port city will have unhindered access to 4G technology against reasonably affordable tariff. The move is likely to boost online businesses in the fast developing international city and the adjoining belt of rural Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

The government has so far released funds amounting to Rs 1453.956 million, against total allocation of Rs 12775.670 million, for execution of 16 projects of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs (MoMA) under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) for the year 2017-18.

*According to official data, an amount of Rs 180 million has been provided for construction of Eastbay Expressway, Rs 850 million for development and construction of Port Allied structures in Mullah Band Area and Rs 146.28 million for upgradation of Gwadar Port Authority Housing complex project.*

*While, *Rs 36 million have been released for Feasibility Study to construct Break Water under China pakistan Economic Project, Rs 25 million for Simulator (ECDIS, GMDSS, Radar-ARPA and High Voltage), Rs 15 million for Feasibility study of Petroleum/Petrochemical Terminal and Dirty Dry Bulk, Rs 15 million for Rehabilitation of auction hall of Gwadar Mini Port, Rs 11.36 million for establishment of regional offices and testing laboratories of marine fisheries department at Gawadar, , Rs 10 million for Pak-China Technical Institute at Gwadar, Rs 10 million for business Complex RO Plant (0.2 m/g/d), Rs 7.45 million for Survey to Find Population Dynamics and Management of Vertebrate Diversity of the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Balochistan, Rs 14.75 million for upgradation and accreditation of quality control laboratories of MFD for environmental contaminants, *Rs 29.06 million to acquire land for setting up oil storage at Gwadar.*

Whereas, the government has released 100 percent fund, amounting to Rs 29.156 million, for setting up the CPEC Support Unit (CSU) for projects and activities in the *Gwadar Port Authority .*


----------



## ghazi52

*Senate chairman inaugurates Gwadar desalination plant*







QUETTA: At long last, practical steps have been taken to address the decades-long issue of shortage of clean water in the Gwadar port region as a Chinese company has set-up a desalination plant in the area, which will provide 254,000 gallons per day to the people.

On Tuesday, Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani inaugurated the desalination plant.

On the occasion, the Senate chairman said, “Desalination plant is a gift from the Chinese side to the people of Gwadar.”

He said that they had requested the Chinese company to increase its capacity from 254,000 gallons to 300,000 gallons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *The government has given nod to setting up of federal Special Economic Zone (SEZ) at Gwadar and instructed the relevant authorities to start finding land for procurement in a range between 10,000 to 50,000 acres.

The federal government wants to get maximum land allotted out of a total 100,000 acres reserved for the setting up of an SEZ at Gwadar.

Officials sources privy of the developments said Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) has been instructed to find available land in the above-mentioned area and efforts be made to procure maximum land for setting up of federal SEZ.

They shared that the federal government was interested in getting 50,000 acres of land but various frameworks were being deliberated to ensure that perception doesn’t come that Islamabad was trying to grab the land.



The officials added, “The government is working on different models that the sense of ownership should be given to those inherent lands at Gwadar from old generations.”

According to minutes of the second last review meeting of CPEC revealed GDA would be responsible for identifying land for setting up of federal SEZ in Gwadar and should be included in the Gwadar City Master Plan.

The GDA and Board of Investment (BoI) would hasten the identification of land for the federal SEZ to comply with directives of the cabinet in this regard.

And official sources disclosed the government was contemplating to offer landowners “for providing a piece of land on equity basis so they could get benefits of SEZs on a long-term basis in the range of next 50 to 99 years of the lease.”


----------



## ghazi52

*From Gwadar- Kashgar: Crude oil pipeline requires $10 billion investment*

ISLAMABAD: The Frontier Works Organisation (FWO) and foreign investors have estimated an investment of $10 billion in laying a crude oil pipeline from Gwadar to Kashgar that will have transmission capacity of one million barrels per day.

The federal cabinet, in its recent meeting, was informed that engineering company FWO, in cooperation with private-sector foreign investors, wanted to build a crude oil pipeline from Gwadar (Pakistan) to Kashgar (China) and had requested the Petroleum Division to sign a memorandum of agreement that would assure the investors that Pakistan government would not take over the planned investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar free zone’s industrial units to start working by yearend*






KARACHI: At least 10 industrial units will start working at Gwadar port’s free zone by this yearend as the first phase of the zone has been completed, a senior Chinese official said on Tuesday.

Zhang Baozhong, chairman of China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan (COPHC) said six of the industrial units are from China, while four are local and they are setting up projects related to edible and palm oil processing and automotive and services industries.

“A sum of $300 million has already been invested in the mega project, while another approximately $200 million would be spent on phase-II for which the feasibility report is already complete,” Baozhong said, speaking at the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry’s (FPCCI) event.

In January, former Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi inaugurated the first phase of Gwadar Port’s free zone that would facilitate regional and global trade under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor projects.

COPHC, the operator of Gwadar port, said more than 30 firms related to banking, fish processing and hospitality committed around $500 million of direct investments in the zone. The port was leased to the China’s state-run company for 40 years.

Baozhong said Gwadar port is operational and the customs authorities have deployed manual one-customs clearing system to process import and export consignments. The web-based one customs system could not be installed at Gwadar port due to unavailability of interconnection infrastructure.

COPHC’s chairman said the port’s berth lengths would be increased to 1,500 meters from existing 600 meters while the approaching channels would be deepened to 17-23 meters through dredging, which would enable arrival of any type and size of vessel in the world. “Business community, government, local communities and chambers of commerce are extending support in the development of Gwadar, which is a popular investment destination for investors in China as well as in Pakistan,” he added.

Baozhong said Gwadar is the most efficient port in the country offering low handling charges, no demurrage and infrastructure connecting to the rest of the country. “In five years, it will be the new economic hub in the region.”

Senior Vice Chairman FPCCI Syed Mazhar Ali said the apex trade body planned to set up a sub-office in Gwadar to serve as the information sharing platform for the business communities of China and Pakistan.

Balochistan government granted land for the development of FPCCI sub-office, while COPHC offered the body to set up a temporary office in their building in Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Desalination project of Gwadar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

MS Tiger arrived in Gwadar earlier yesterday. The Chinese company CosCo started this weekly commercial service for Gwadar port with the launch of CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> *Desalination project of Gwadar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD - The main hurdle in the implementation of 300MW coal power project has been removed as the federal government has been told by Balochistan government that the process of issuance of NOCs and land acquisition for project has been expedited and the project will soon enter into implementation stage.*

Gwadar coal power plant was amongst the early harvest projects under CPEC and its frame work agreement had already been signed but it was facing delay because the Balochistan government was delaying the issuance of NOCs and land acquisition, official source told The Nation.

A meeting on CPEC issues was held here at Ministry of Planning, Development & Reforms. The meeting, which was presided over by secretary planning Shoaib Siddique, was attended by Project Director CPEC Hassan Daud Butt, officials from Ministry of Energy (Power Division), government of Balochistan and government of Sindh.


The issue of 300 Gwadar coal power plant was also discussed in the meeting where the representative of Balochistan government intimated that the process of issuance of NOCs and land acquisition for 300MW coal power project has been expedited. “Completion of the process is expected shortly that would facilitate the power project to enter into implementation stage”, he informed. The issue of upfront tariff for the project was also discussed in the meeting, the official said.

It is pertinent to mention here that Private Power and Infrastructure Board (PPIB) has already issued letter of interest (LOI) to China Communications Construction Company Ltd (CCCC) for development of 300MW imported coal-fired power project at Gwadar. This project is a component of flagship China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) initiative of the governments of China and Pakistan. The company will obtain tariff approval from NEPRA and start construction after achievement of financial closing. The said project has been approved by the Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of CPEC and the PPIB Board for further processing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We likely need a formal Industrial scale Desalination plants 2-3 Plants across Gawadar/Karachi / Sindh

About this big

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Security wall U/C at Gwadar Port.








development work at GFZ






















GFZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad: Pakistan Post has bought an acre of land in Gwadar for an international mail office, a news source reported. This project is going to cost PKR 79 million.

According to sources, the PC-1 of the project has been prepared by Pakistan Post and the planning phase is complete for the project. PKR 40 million has been allocated for the project under Public Sector Development Program (PSDP).

Not only will the international mail office provide postal services, it will also provide logistical services. The construction will begin on the project as soon as the federal government approves it.

The acquired land is located close to Gwadar Industrial Zone and it is expected that the postal office will get good business from the industrial area


----------



## ghazi52

According to the estimation of the study, 11 new projects in #Gwadar city to be initiated soon would produce 76000 direct jobs.

The 11 new project include development of free zone, new Gwadar International Airport, Gwadar East-Bay Expressway, dredging of berthing areas and channels, construction of breakwater, Pakistan-China *friendship hospital,* technical and vocational institute, Gwadar smart port city master plan, Bao steel park, petrochemicals, stainless steel and other industries in the city, development of Gwadar University, and upgradation and development of fishing, boat making and maintenance services to protect and promote livelihoods of local population.

The 16 energy projects would also produce 5,0828 jobs while nine Special Economic Zones (SEZs) to be constructed in various parts of the country would produce 1,021,396 direct jobs in the country.

The study said that among the total direct jobs to be generated, a huge chunk of share would go to Pakistani individuals, however it suggested that Pakistani individuals would need more technical training to fulfil their job requirements.

“The crux of the matter for any economy is the mismatch of skills. In which, the work force exists, the positions in the job market are vacant, but, the unemployment rate remains unaffected,” the study said adding “the expertise acquired by the workers are not consistent with the job market.

As a result, there exists a gap between the practitioners and the academics, while the students of today cannot take firm decisions for their career path.

Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Golf City
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar acute water shortage has finally been resolved by the establishment of a water desalination plant. This plant produces 300,000 gallons of water daily, which is distributed to the local households in Gwadar. The desalination plant was established by the China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC), who delivers this desalted fresh water at a cost price to the local government of Balochistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Gwadar acute water shortage has finally been resolved by the establishment of a water desalination plant. This plant produces 300,000 gallons of water daily, which is distributed to the local households in Gwadar. The desalination plant was established by the China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC), who delivers this desalted fresh water at a cost price to the local government of Balochistan.



This plant can support a population of ?? And would b enough till ?? 

Another one or capacity increase would be needed as population will swell


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

khanasifm said:


> This plant can support a population of ?? And would b enough till ??
> 
> Another one or capacity increase would be needed as population will swell



They should already start work on a bigger plant already

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Marble & other stones are being exported via Gwadar Port*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> *Marble & other stones are being exported via Gwadar Port*




Not good. We should have a processing plant here in Pakistan. Who exports tiles, not rocks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* The Gwadar Port Authority has presented its projected demand up to the completion of First Phase of Special Economic Zone as 290 to 300 MW. The demand includes installation of one steel mill, Potential demand on New Gwadar International Airport, estimated demand of Gwadar Port, potential demand of different industrial units and preliminary estimates of Gwadar City. Similarly, a demand forecast study conducted by Quetta Electric Supply Company (QESCO), showing potential increase of 299 MW up to 2020-2021 and 507MW up till 2024-25.*

To deal with all the above scenarios, the stakeholders decided to install a 300MW power plant in Gwadar and accordingly handed over this task of power generation to CIHC. After due consideration for the selection of right fuel, CIHC has decided to construct an imported coal based power plant because of non-availability of LNG or natural gas in Gwadar. CIHC also considered using local Coal Fuel for power generation, but the idea was dropped because there simply aren’t enough coal mines in Pakistan.

Another consideration was renewable energy sources such as solar power or wind power, but due to base load requirements, renewable power plants are not suitable for the area. After all these consideration imported coal fired power plant was selected and implementation of project was started.

The cost of electricity generation is approx. Rs 9/kWh, whereas the cost of electricity from a Furnace oil (FO) based power plant is estimated to be around Rs 19/kWh (with FO price at Rs. 78,000/ton). The estimated time for completion of 300MW Coal fired power plant at Gwadar is thirty months from the date of Financial close of the project on fast track basis.

The 300MW Coal Fired Power Plant (CFPP) will have its own benefits which will be cultivated by the local area population as well as the whole country. CIHC is planning to train the local engineers and technicians who can manage the CFPP operation in future, by training them in Pakistan. The other indirect benefits are the availability of power to the SEZ of Gwadar which as mentioned earlier, provide job opportunities to the people of the area. This will not only uplift the socio economic activities of the area but also boost the economy of Pakistan.

The recent power outage in Gwadar showed the necessity of launching this 300MW power project. Moreover, the import of electricity from Iran is strategically unstable and unreliable, technically not suitable for Pakistan(due to mismatch of 60 & 50 Hz frequency). Its tariff is also far too high.

Keeping in view the above mentioned facts, we must realise that 300 MW CFPP project will be a sign of a developed and stable Balochistan. As a nation, we should support such developmental projects in Pakistan and stand for the successful completion of CPEC.


----------



## ghazi52

Mahaaz with Wajahat Saeed Khan | Gwadar Port ...Naye Pakistan ka Mahaaz


----------



## ghazi52

MS TIGER arrived at Gwadar Port
















*99 ships with 1.439 million ton cargo unloaded at Gwadar Port*
Reported by: `Irfan Bahadur September 4, 2018

ISLAMABAD: Ministry of Maritime has submitted a report in Senate that during the last five years, 99 ships loaded with cargo from seven different countries were anchored at Gwadar Port. The weight of shipments at port is 1.439 million tons.

Aaccording to report, seven countries including Australia, Saudi Arabia, China, Kuwait, Egypt, Russia and Ukraine are using Gwadar Port from the last five years.

During this period eight ships from Australia unloaded 1,16,345.27 tons, eleven ships from Saudi Arabia unloaded 1,59,974.78 tons, 42 ships from China unloaded 6,10,812.80 tons, 11 ships from Kuwait unloaded 1,59,974.78 tons, 12 ships from Egypt unloaded 1,74,517.94 tons, eight ships from Russia unloaded 1,16,345.27 tons and seven 7 ships from Ukraine were unloaded 1,01,802.265 tons cargo.

*Ministry of Maritime also expected that this volume may be doubled in next three years because many countries from Africa are also interested in using Gwadar port to trade with China and Central Asian Countries, while United Arab Emirates (UAE) has also started the container service between Gwadar and Dubai port. It is important to mention here that before starting the container service, it was usually considered that Dubai Port is revival of Gwadar Port.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Defence Day celebration Gwadar port...


*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


>



Thanks for sharing... Any updates on the new airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar International Port City Construction Update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Super interested in buying property in Gwadar. 
Any suggestions?
Looking at the golf city area.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mangrove plantation in 8 km seedbeds, raised by IUCN Pakistan & GDA at Shabbi creek, Gwadar. After successful completion of IUCN 2010 project, GDA is looking after & managing plantations for efficient results.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*A Saudi delegation has agreed to install the world’s third largest oil refinery in Gwadar city so Central Asian countries can be supplied. *

They made this commitment during their visit on Tuesday.

The refinery will also meet the oil needs of Pakistan and China.


The delegation is headed by the Saudi foreign minister who was joined by the minister for petroleum.

The chairman of the Gwadar Port Authority briefed the team about the free economic zone. Gwadar Development Authority Director-General Dr Sajjad Hussain told them about the CPEC project. The delegation visited the port and desalination plant.

The Kingdom has been invited to invest in an 80,000-acre ‘mega oil city’ in Gwadar. The oil imported from Gulf countries will be stocked here.



The Saudi delegation showed a keen interest in investment and expressed satisfaction with the security arrangements.


A Chinese-national wearing a white shalwar kameez with a black waistcoat also briefed the delegation.

Saudi companies will construct the motorway and railways network in Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> A Saudi delegation has agreed to install the world’s third largest oil refinery in Gwadar city so Central Asian countries can be supplied.


----------



## ghazi52

*$ 474 m invested in Gwadar free economic zone
Around 30 companies are setting up their businesses in the zone*

BEIJING: Gwadar Port Authority Chairman Dostain Khan Jamaldini has said that at least 30 companies in different businesses such as hospitality, banking, logistics and fish processing have entered the free economic zone in the port city with direct investment of about $ 474 million.

“The first phase of Gwadar free zone has already been inaugurated,” Jamaldini said in an interview with China Global Television Network on Friday.

Commenting on the progress and achievements over the years, he said the Gwadar Port connectivity, collection and production areas were now almost ready. “We are receiving a ship on a weekly basis from Cosco, a Chinese company which is one of the largest in the world,” he said. “It is calling at Gwadar Port regularly.”

He expressed hope that with the start of industrial production in the Gwadar free zone, the frequency of ships would increase.

“There are many corridors linked through the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) announced by Chinese President Xi Jinping five years ago,” Jamaldini added. “However, the most viable, most active and most swiftly implemented component is the #China-#Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC).”

He pointed out that CPEC was linking Pakistan not only with western China but also with Central Asian countries. “CPEC became the flagship project of the BRI, aimed at providing new opportunities to the people of both countries,” he said. “It will give a fresh impetus to the Sino-Pakistan friendship.”

In 2015, the Gwadar Port was officially leased to China for 43 years. Since then, the port has been developed under CPEC at a cost of $ 1.62 billion with the objective of linking northern Pakistan and western China.

In 2016, construction began on the Gwadar Special Economic Zone. The multimillion-dollar Gwadar Port, a key component of CPEC, is now operational


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister Ports and shipping Ali H Zaidi Visited Gwadar Port


----------



## Imran Khan

i can see new Karachi is born here


----------



## jupiter2007

Imran Khan said:


> i can see new Karachi is born here



It’s going to another multiethnic city with vibrant economy. Arabs and Iranians will also be able to invest in it.


----------



## Star Expedition

Gwadar's location is a gift to Pak


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Anchorage Gwadar


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## ghazi52

Koh-Mehdi is being cut to make room for the EAST BAY EXPWY


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK




----------



## RangeMaster

The Magnitude of construction and speed of work is f*king unbelievable.
In above video new buildings can be seen in the background, just a few month back which was just a flat piece of land.
*BEFORE*




*AFTER



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jupiter2007

RangeMaster said:


> The Magnitude of construction and speed of work is f*king unbelievable.
> In above video new buildings can be seen in the background, just a few month back which was just a flat piece of land.
> *BEFORE*
> View attachment 506184
> 
> *AFTER
> View attachment 506185
> *




I would say it’s stil very slow progress.
What were the expectation? What are the major milestones accomplished in last 10 years?
Gwadar city should have been operational by now but I guess it’s still work in progress. The way things are going, It might be fully operational by 2030.


----------



## RangeMaster

jupiter2007 said:


> I would say it’s stil very slow progress.
> What were the expectation? What are the major milestones accomplished in last 10 years?
> Gwadar city should have operation by now but I guess it’s still work in progress. The way things are going, It might be fully operational by 2030.


 On 22 March 2002, the Government of Pakistan began construction of Gwadar Port, a modern deep-sea port, Phase I of which was completed in March 2007. Gwadar Port was inaugurated on 20 March 2007. * In 2013, China Overseas Port Holdings Limited acquired Gwadar Port*. Before 2013 we were doing things on our own therefore the progress was slow. After China acquired it, fast progress started and It is pretty fast keeping in view that the same level of construction is going on all across the country as in motorways,dams and airports. So the true mapping of Gwadar' progress should start from 2013. And according to that, the level of construction is enormous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

RangeMaster said:


> On 22 March 2002, the Government of Pakistan began construction of Gwadar Port, a modern deep-sea port, Phase I of which was completed in March 2007. Gwadar Port was inaugurated on 20 March 2007. * In 2013, China Overseas Port Holdings Limited acquired Gwadar Port*. Before 2013 we were doing things on our own therefore the progress was slow. After China acquired it, fast progress started and It is pretty fast keeping in view that the same level of construction is going on all across the country as in motorways,dams and airports. So the true mapping of Gwadar' progress should start from 2013. And according to that, the level of construction is enormous.



Chines have built ghost cities within few years. Government should build the necessary institutions to make Gwadar operational. 
Currently We are still too far away from it.


----------



## HRK

RealNapster said:


> Not good. We should have a processing plant here in Pakistan. Who exports tiles, not rocks.


we have many factories for natural marble processing but the expenses related to such factorises, their small small scale of operations, untrained labour, primitive technology related to mining and processing are few factors which have almost killed our industry above all now decreasing demand in local market is like the last straw at the back of this Industry; now people are using ceramic tiles more than natural marble tiles, in these circumstances it seems difficult revive this industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jupiter2007

HRK said:


> we have many factories for natural marble processing but the expenses related to such factorises, their small small scale of operations, untrained labour, primitive technology related to mining and processing are few factors which have almost killed our industry above all now decreasing demand in local market is like the last straw at the back of this Industry; now people are using ceramic tiles more than natural marble tiles, in these circumstances it seems difficult revive this industry.



Majority of our labor force is unskilled. Chinese are bring the investment but they also bringing their own labor and doesn’t relay on Pakistani labors. Pakistani must ask Chinese to invest in training our labor force in various CPEC projects. I am a firm believer that western route is the best option for CPEC. This will create many Jobs and populate many small cities on western route.


----------



## HRK

jupiter2007 said:


> Chinese are bring the investment but they also bringing their own labor and doesn’t relay on Pakistani labors.


bhai don't fall for propaganda have you seen Chinese labour in any project ...??
only some technicians and engineers are working with Pakistani engineers and technicians, just yesterday there was a news article shared at this forum which was mentioning that ~60,000 Pakistanis are employed by only two Chinese company working on CPEC projects and we know there are many other companies and many other projects are at different stages of constructions/completion by Chinese companies so you can estimate how many more Pakistanis are employed by those companies.



jupiter2007 said:


> Majority of our labor force is unskilled.


skill development and technical colleges are needed here, we need to change are education policy, just as example we know every years around million or so pupil pass there higher school/Intermediate examination from two disciplines Pre-Engineering and Pre- Medical but how many of them could secure the seats in professional engineering and medical Colleges/Universities all over Pakistan may be few thousands ....

So the question is why do so many pupil chose to select these two discipline which in return If they fail to secure their seats in professional universities/colleges does not give them any skill to go further in their lives ...??? answer is simple because they do not have any other choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cybernetics

HRK said:


> bhai don't fall for propaganda have you seen Chinese *labour* in any project ...??
> only some technicians and engineers are working with Pakistani engineers and technicians, just yesterday there was a news article shared at this forum which was mentioning that ~60,000 Pakistanis are employed by only two Chinese company working on CPEC projects and we know there are many other companies and many other projects are at different stages of constructions/completion by Chinese companies so you can estimate who many more Pakistanis are employed by those companies.


Most of the workers and labour on CPEC are local Pakistanis. CPEC projects is also providing a great opportunity to Pakistani engineers. Not every Chinese worker on CPEC are engineers, many are trades people and technicians with experience on other overseas projects or at home.

Many CPEC projects are mega projects that takes years to complete. We may want a dam or nuclear power plant now but we can't just will it into existence instantly. It takes thousands of people working tirelessly behind the scenes. Infrastructure is only really appreciated by the masses once its complete, thus it can be easy to forget the efforts during the process of construction.

Nuclear power plant construction. Uses 10% more steel reinforcement than the same types in China. A talented engineer that goes by Syed received experience in China and has gone on to train a group of Pakistani apprentices.





Dam construction





Gwadar port, frozen fish export





Wind turbines





Rail tunnel project in Uzbekistan hires local labour and engineers.





Same is true of projects in Tajikistan





@Indus Pakistan
@AZADPAKISTAN2009
@Foxtrot Delta

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cybernetics

On a side note, China's largest overseas embassy is located in Islamabad, Pakistan. This shows the importance of this relationship in the eyes of China and China is grateful for the sizable land provided to the Chinese embassy by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar desalination plant*. 

Balochistan Chief minister Jam Kamal and Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa launched the plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


> *Gwadar desalination plant*.
> 
> Balochistan Chief minister Jam Kamal and Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Asim Saleem Bajwa launched the plant.



We must end this culture of putting up name plates


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Stadium


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: Chairman Senate Sadiq Sanjrani on Tuesday announced that two international standard football with state-of-the-art facilities would be built in Quetta and Gwadar.*

*Muhammad Asghar Khan, a social activist, said that football is a popular sport in the province and building modern stadiums would hone the skills of young footballers.*

Khan said that players from Balochistan need to be encouraged and facilitated to get into the national team.
express tribune


----------



## ghazi52

Senate of Pakistan Secretariat is hosting a gathering of 24 countries in Gwadar, Balochistan. Conference titled "Parliamentary Leadership for Peace & Development" is being held in its full zeal. 
































.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Foreigner Visits GWADAR in Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

The project for construction, black topping of access road from Makran Coastal Highway to New Gwadar International Airport received Rs Rs 4.43 out of Rs 22.15 million whereas for necessary facilities of fresh water treatment, water supply and distribution Gwadar, an amount of Rs 200 million has been released.

Furthermore, for 5 MGD RO sea water desalination plant at Gwadar, the government released Rs 30 million of of total allocation of Rs 150 million.

For construction of East Bay Expressway, Gwadar, and for establishment of CPEC support unit for projects and activities in GPA, an amount of Rs 20 million and Rs 4 million has been released respectively.

An amount of Rs 38.8 million has been released for feasibility study for construction of break water, whereas Rs 20 million for Pak-China Technical and Vocational Institute at Gwadar.


----------



## ghazi52

FTBA Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BEIJING, ( 20th Nov, 2018 ) :The Gwadar deep-sea port development will get further momentum as work on its expansion plan is set to start from January next, Director General, Planning and Development, Gwadar Port Authority, Munir Ahmed Jan said on Tuesday.

"Under the expansion plan, five new berths will be added to existing three berths to handle bigger ships," he said this while talking to APP.

Munir Jan, recently visited the Chinese capital to attend the CPEC Media Forum said the first phase of the port, an important component of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has already been completed.

"Now, we have entered the second phase, which will ensure 16 meters depth to facilitate bigger ships," he added.

The DG, Gwadar Port Authority said that the existing port has three 14 meters deep berths to handle ships and added, it is still deepest port in Pakistan.

In future, the depth of the port will be increased to 20 meters making the port deepest in the region.

To a question, he said the government has leased out the development and expansion of port to China for 40 years, adding, the Chinese government will develop the port as well as the free economic zone, adding, the pilot phase of the free economic zone has already been completed.

Munir Jan said that US $48 million were invested in the initial stage of the project by five Chinese and three Pakistani companies.

He said the main coverage area of the free economic zone will be 923 acres and work on it is likely to start in the next phase.

About Eastern Bay Express, he said the work was started from October this year and it will be completed in 30 months. It will be an express access way linking the Gwadar Port to the Coastal Highway, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, ( 22nd Nov, 2018 ) :A rare fish found near Gwadar area has been sold for a whopping Rs1 million.
Locally known as the Sowa or Kir was caught two days ago by a fisherman.

Weighing 41 kilograms, the fish is known for producing medicine in its chest and stomach and only comes to the coast during the current season for breeding, a private news channel reported.

According to Gwadar Development Authority senior official and environment expert, Abdul Rahim, "Last year more than 10 fish of the same breed were caught and sold for more than Rs 10 million."He added, "The fish is bought from local fishermen and taken to Karachi where it is sold for an even better price."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan’s provincial cabinet has granted approval for issuance of NOC for providing land to China on 40 years lease for establishment of 300MW coal-fired power project at Gwadar.

The construction of the power plant was originally stated to start in March 2017. Since without SEZ, Gwadar will remain underutilized


----------



## jupiter2007

Whole Gwadar development is 10 years behind. I thought Gwadar will compete with Karachi by 2021 but Seeing the pace of development we may have to wait until 2035.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy celebrates Gwadar Day with traditional zeal, zest*


KARACHI: Pakistan Navy celebrated 60th Gwadar day with zeal and fervor today. Various ceremonies were held in Gwadar under the auspices of Pakistan Navy to celebrate the day and to rejuvenate the spirit of nationalism amongst the local populace. 

The hallmark of the day was an impressive ceremony held at PN establishment PNS AKRAM.

Former Chief of Naval Staff Admiral Iftikhar Ahmed Sirohey graced the ceremony as chief guest whereas Commander Coast Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was also present.

A simple yet elegant flag hoisting ceremony was held at PNS AKRAM followed by conduct of boat race, boat rallies and friendly football matches amongst the locals. 

The enthusiasm of locals in these activities was phenomenal and a large number of spectators enjoyed the rallies and matches. The celebrations were aimed to rekindle awareness about the history of Gwadar among locals, creating healthy environment and to foster civil-military harmony and national cohesiveness among various local communities.
*Gwadar day *is celebrated on 8th December every year to mark the annexation of Gwadar with Pakistan in 1958. Gwadar was in possession of Oman since 1783 and was formally handed over to Pakistan in 1958. 

A Naval platoon led by then Lt Iftikhar Ahmed Sirohey was the first to land at Gwadar and unfurled Pakistan’s flag there.



Being one of the premiere government organizations at Gwadar, Pakistan Navy has always been cognizant of its responsibilities pertaining to the area and its people and has always been committed to the development of the region.

Pakistan Navy’s role in socio economic uplift including health and education sector of coastal areas of Balochistan specially Gwadar and its concerted efforts for making China Pakistan Economic Corridor a reality are a manifestation of its commitment towards the region and National obligations.



A large number of locals participated in events while a number of local notables also attended the ceremonies.


----------



## ghazi52

*New Master Plan Of Gwadar City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Ship-breaking yard approved for Gwadar*

Prime Minister Imran Khan has approved establishing ship-breaking yard in Gwadar and a policy board for the same is being formulated.

This was announced during a high-level review meeting on the subject, chaired by Chief Minister Balochistan and attended by Federal Minister for Defence Production Zubaida Jalal and Finance Minister Asad Umar.

The meeting was informed CM Balochistan would also be a member of this policy board.

The PC1 document of Gwadar Ship-breaking Yard was presented in 2007 but could not proceed due to lack of interest by successive governments.

Now prime minister has approved the project on a partnership basis with the induction of manufacturing, training workshops, and parking stations.

“The government will welcome all projects in the better interests of people of the province.” CM Balochistan said, lauding the centre’s initiative.

The project is expected to fulfil the country’s shipping needs while also creating job opportunities for the local population.

The meeting was also briefed regarding the project completion and land allocation for the ship-breaking yard.

The finance minister said, “All decisions regarding Balochistan and Gwadar would be made with the consultation of the provincial government,” he assured.

The meeting unanimously agreed upon that approval of Gwadar Master Plan and other affairs would be inked jointly by federal, provincial governments as well as all the stakeholders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The world's most popular rapid propagation system-Biological Tissue Culture Laboratory to be housed in Gwadar!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi Arabia to make historic investment in Pakistan: Al Falih*







GWADAR: Saudi Minister of Energy and Industry, Prince Engineer Khalid Abdul Aziz Al-Falih on Saturday said Saudi Arabia would make historic investment in Pakistan.

Mutual cooperation of Pakistan, China and Saudi Arabia on Gwadar Port, which was located in an important region, would be exemplary, he said during a meeting here with Minister for Petroleum Ghulam Sarwar Khan and Minister for Maritime Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi.

During the meeting, both sides reviewed possibilities of expanding exports and discussed the prospects of active cooperation to realize the existing potential of the Gwadar Port.

The two sides also discussed possibilities of financial cooperation to enable Pakistan exploit energy, sanitation and mineral resources judiciously.

Earlier on his arrival in Pakistan, the Saudi minister along with his delegation was received by ministers Ghulam Sarwar Khan and Syed Ali Haider Zaidi at Gwadar Airport.

Deputy Ambassador of Saudi Arabia in Pakistan Habibullah Bukhari was present on the occasion.

The visiting dignitary was given a briefing by GPA Chairman Dosteen Khan and GDA Director General Dr Sajjad Baloch about the Gwadar Port and the development projects at the China Complex.

It may be added that the objective of the Saudi minister's visit is to finalize the proposed agreements and modalities to implement and enhance the cooperation between the two states in the fields of oil refining, petrochemical, mining and renewable energy in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

*Saudi minister says crown prince will sign oil refinery deal*

GWADAR: Saudi Minister for Petroleum and Energy Khalid Bin Abdul Aziz said on Saturday that his country’s crown prince would visit Pakistan in February to sign an agreement with Pakistan on setting up an oil refinery in Gwadar at a cost of $10 billion.

The Saudi minister said this after arriving here along with a delegation to inspect the site for the proposed oil refinery in the port city, the ultimate destination of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). The delegation included Chief Executive Officer of Aramco Associated Company Al Buainain Ibrahim Qassim.

Federal Minister for Petroleum Ghulam Sarwar Khan, Federal Minister for Marine Affairs Ali Zaidi and Balochistan Information Minister Mir Zahoor Ahmed Buledi received the Saudi delegation at Gwadar airport.

Later the Saudi delegation attended a meeting in which the oil refinery project and other issues were discussed.

The Saudi minister said that his country wanted to contribute to Pakistan’s economic development through establishing an oil refinery and partnership in the CPEC. He said that Saudi Arabia was also interested in investing in other sectors.

Referring to the proposed oil refinery, Mr Abdul Aziz said that it would prove to be a landmark development for the entire region as a centre point for changes in purchase, import and export of oil.


----------



## ghazi52

“Gwadar Port is one of the very crucial ports of the region and also the nucleus for trade and investment. We also spoke about the feasibility of an Aramco refinery. Aramco will be a huge refinery in Gwadar. We also had other areas in Pakistan for refinery. However, Saudi Arabia preferred Gwadar for the purpose of having its refinery there. Gwadar is the best from the strategic point of view and is also closest to Saudi Arabia. It would be very convenient to connect with Pakistani cities and Central Asia from Gwadar,” Al-Falih stressed.

“We also discussed cooperation in the fields of mining, energy and natural resources. The dialogue was pretty progressive and I’m hoping this dream will be soon fruitful. For Saudi Arabia, Gwadar Refinery will be the most imperative project. Its minimum worth will be $10 billion. This refinery would have the greatest impact on the region. We wish to increase investment in the energy sector. Investment will be made on fresh and preceding projects in Pakistan,” Al-Falih said.

“Mining and Logistics was also part of the dialogue,” he added. “The commitment of the leadership of both the countries is praiseworthy. Both leaders aspire for public welfare and economic development. In addition, there is a wish to blend all the allies of the region together.

“My hopes are very high regarding Pakistan and Saudi Arabia’s bond. Due to conflict in the region, both the countries have suffered great difficulties. The conflict has critically influenced the speed of progress in the region. Saudi Arabia and Pakistan cannot compromise on our integrity.

“Saudi Arabia has stood up for Pakistan in every challenging period. Pakistan has always been on Saudi Arabia’s side as well,” Al-Falih said.

“Economy is the backbone and the defense of any country. Therefore, our attention is also focused on the economy. We are also making efforts to resolve issues through dialogue with the neighboring countries. Hopefully the foundation of the refinery would be laid within 18 months,” Al-Falih added. — SG


----------



## ghazi52

*Draft of Gwadar Master Plan readied*


*ISLAMABAD: The government has made draft of Gwadar Master Plan and envisaged an area of 310.62 square kilometer of land for the utilisation of city development including residential areas.*

Total planned area envisaged for development purposes stands at 1201.15 square kilometer under Gwadar Master Plan as it has been divided into three main areas including development area, restricted area and remaining other usage of area.

For development of city totaling 310.6 sq km, around 103 square kilometer will be allocated for residential purposes. Out of total area for city development, around 33 percent will be utilised for residential purposes.

The remaining area of 890 square kilometer has been divided into both ‘restricted areas’ including 42.77 square kilometer for the purpose of military land on which different facilities will be constructed.

After getting approval on this proposed draft plan from the competent forum within next two months period, the existing ban on launching new schemes of real estate will be lifted by the authorities concerned.

Currently the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) had slapped ban for issuance of No Objection Certificate (NOC) till the approval of the Gwadar Master Plan with the purpose that all development of housing societies and others could be aligned in the light of the master plan.

According to draft for Gwadar Master Plan which explains that total planning area of the city proposed at 1201.15 square kilometer out of which 25.86 percent or 310.62 square kilometer will be comprised of city development.

The remaining land of approximately 890 square kilometer will be treated as ‘restricted area’ including allocated land of 42.77 square kilometer for military. For development of Gwadar city that will be comprised of 310.62 sq.km, the master plan proposed 64.52 square kilometer for the establishment of industrial area, 4.67 sq km for establishment of warehouses and logistics facilities.

In a bid to establish Free Zone at Gwadar, the master plan proposed 13.19 sqkm as Gwadar Oil City will also be part of this special economic zone. The business and commercial land under the proposed master plan will stand at 19.2sqkm and there will be 11.86sqkm land to be earmarked for establishing administrative facilities of Gwadar city as it will be made smart city envisaging all latest technologies and infrastructure up to standard of any international city.

The Gwadar Master Plan has envisaged allocation of 22.51sqkm for establishment of recreation and entertainment related facilities in the city. For transport purpose, the earmarked area envisaged at 53.07sqkm under this ambitious master plan for Gwadar.

The government has proposed earmarking of 11.69sqkm for the purpose of municipal utilities in the city and portion of 6.58sqkm will be planned at ‘white area’ in line with the plan of this document.

The vacant land is earmarked to the tune of 344.42 sq km and reserved land 111.21 sqkm. Other usage of area included water body to the tune of 65.64 sq km, beach 8.54 sqkm and ecological corridor and mountains 317.95 sq km.

When contacted top official at Planning Commission for seeking comments, he said that they had prepared more than two drafts of Gwadar Master Plan which would be tabled before the steering committee headed by Minister for Planning within a month period. The different drafts of master plan were prepared because it would have attached cost where the government would have to allocate resources under the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) in many years to come for meeting requirements of the city to bring it at par with any developed city of the world.

This scribe made efforts to contact officials of Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) on Wednesday including Dr Sajjad Baloch but no one responded till filing of this report.


----------



## jupiter2007

15 years late, I hope government will increase the development pace and try to complete the remaining projects in next five years. Country with over 220 million population depend on one port city for all its financial needs. We need to balance the trade between Karachi and Gwadar, development another port city in between these two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Federal government has decided to start development of new international airport of Gwadar from March


----------



## Clutch

ghazi52 said:


> Federal government has decided to start development of new international airport of Gwadar from March



Lol.. they say that every month they will start the next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Turingsage said:


>


oh the pain...


----------



## Sully3

Turingsage said:


>


love it absolutley love it seeing indians throw a collective tantrum over CPEC

we know how much this effects you so will rub it in your face as every given oppurtunity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Typical Gangadeshi's cant mind thier own business when anything good happens in Pakistan. Meanwhile they should be more worried about thier river ganges, all the filfth goes into it.


----------



## Turingsage

Sully3 said:


> love it absolutley love it seeing indians throw a collective tantrum over CPEC
> 
> we know how much this effects you so will rub it in your face as every given oppurtunity



Unfortunately for you its a Pakistani newspaper that is rubbing your nose in the shit by pointing out the truth as opposed to the fictional propaganda that is being doled out by the "boys in charge"


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: *In consultation with all stakeholders, the government has decided to develop around 130,000 acres for establishment of the modern port city of Gwadar.


The modern port city’s construction will require cost of around Rs1,000 billion for placing all the required infrastructure, which cannot be built without allowing private sector investment through Built-Operate and Transfer (BOT) model keeping in view the existing resource scarcity of kitty for executing projects through the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).

One top official of the Planning Commission confirmed to The News after attending a high- level meeting on Monday that the Gwadar Smart City Plan would be presented before the steering committee within one-month period. “We have moved towards evolving a consensus on the Gwadar smart city plan,” said the official.

However, former Deputy Chairman Planning Commission Dr Nadeem Ul Haq criticised the approach of preparing the Master Plan and said it was an old model done during the era of Soviet Union but now specific area plan of uplift should be developed in order to meet requirements of its inhabitants. He said the port city needed to be developed by bringing a conceptual clarity at first in order to meet the demands of such initiative and then it should be developed. He said that there was a need to consult the local people of Gwadar in order to give them sense of ownership.

According to an official statement issued by the Planning Ministry, the Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Reform Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar chaired a meeting to review the progress on the Gwadar City Master Plan project here on Monday.

The meeting was attended by Federal Minister for Maritimes Affairs Syed Ali Haider Zaidi, Commander Southern Command Lt Gen Asim Saleem Bajwa, Balochistan Provincial Minister for Information Zahoor Ahmed Buledi, Planning Secretary Zafar Hasan and other officials.

The Gwadar Development Authority Director General Dr Sajjad Hussain and China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Project Director Hasan Daud briefed the participants regarding the Master Plan. It was agreed to develop Gwadar as a modern smart port city, keeping in view the international standards being followed across the globe.

Minister for Planning, Development & Reform Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar instructed the authorities concerned to initiate the process of preparing investor friendly regulations and models in order to attract maximum investment in the port city.

It was decided that Gwadar would be made a green, clean and environmental friendly city. The federal minister instructed that heavy industries and oil city be positioned away from the main city.

The minister further instructed for making necessary arrangements for provision of utilities as per the growth of this city. He said that professional approach and due financial diligence would be adopted while developing Gwadar city as a state-of-the-art town. All steps will be made for acquiring land and other necessities in line with requirements of the city development, the minister said.

On the occasion, the Gwadar port expansion plan was also discussed, and it was decided that the port plan will be incorporated into the overall city Master Plan.


----------



## Sully3

Turingsage said:


> Unfortunately for you its a Pakistani newspaper that is rubbing your nose in the shit by pointing out the truth as opposed to the fictional propaganda that is being doled out by the "boys in charge"


you can keep believing the FAKE NEWS as much as you like. 

just know not a single Fuk is given whenever an Indian has a comment on CPEC. we can smell your asses burning sitting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

Sully3 said:


> you can keep believing the FAKE NEWS as much as you like.
> 
> just know not a single Fuk is given whenever an Indian has a comment on CPEC. we can smell your asses burning sitting here.




That smell 
You know what they say
He who smelt it dealt it


----------



## Sully3

Turingsage said:


> That smell
> You know what they say
> He who smelt it dealt it


primary school level banter


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of Gwadar Shipyard to soon be started: Zubaida

January 27, 2019








Minister for Defence Production Zubaida Jalal says construction of Gwadar Shipyard will soon be started after fulfilling all legal obligations regarding land acquisition. 

She said this during her visit to Gwadar Development Authority in Gwadar on Sunday.

The Minister said the government will make Gwadar Shipyard a source of development and generating revenue for the country.

She said the shipyard is vital for the Gwadar port and it will open up a new era of development in the area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Development Authority GDA monument

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Construction of #Gwadar Shipyard to soon be started: defence production minister

Minister for Defence Production Zubaida Jalal said construction of Gwadar Shipyard will soon be started after fulfilling all legal obligations regarding land acquisition.

She said this during her visit to the Gwadar Development Authority in Gwadar.

The minister said the government would make Gwadar Shipyard a source of development and generating revenue for the country.

She said the shipyard was vital for the Gwadar port and it would open up a new era of development in the area.

The Senate Standing Committee on Defence Production in October last year asked the ministry to expedite the completion of Gwadar Shipyard, aimed at facilitating the cargo ships likely to dock at Gwadar port in connection with #China-#Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC).

Terming #Balochistan a future economic zone for economically sound nations, the committee said that the development work in future would herald bulge of employment opportunities for dwellers of the province.

The meeting was informed that the ministry was in constant contact with the Balochistan government while the Gwadar Development Authority had demarcated over 750 acres land for the project.

Secretary Defence Production Lt Gen (R) Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhry said the department would be inviting International tenders and conducting feasibility of the project after getting the final approval of next Policy Board meeting, to be chaired by Prime Minister Imran Khan. He said the shipyard has a potential to absorb the skilled workforce based in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPPCL to review tariff for 300MW Gwadar coal plant*







KARACHI: CIHC Pak Power Company Limited (CPPCL), developer of 300MW coal-fired power plant in Gwadar, has rejected the engineering, procurement, construction (EPC) stage tariff of Rs6.69/kWh determined by the regulator and urged for review to reconsider the tariff, a document said.

CPPCL had proposed a 30-year levelised tariff of Rs8.91/kWh for the power plant being setup at a cost of $542.36 million.

In a review petition, CPPCL contended that National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra), unilaterally reduced Return on Equity (RoE) from 17 percent to 14 percent justifying that the overall country risk came down and the need for power projects has reduced over time.

CPPCL noted that country risk was depicted by macroeconomic, indicators such as foreign exchange reserves, current account balance, and reserves adequacy, GDP growth etc, all of which were trending negatively since 2014.

Highlighting the fundamentals of Pakistan’s economy, CPPCL noted mere addition of power to the grid does not itself bring down the overall country risk, as total debt and liabilities have increased from Rs17.4 trillion in 2014 to Rs28.4 trillion in 2018; current account deficit has increased from $3.13 billion in 2014 to $18.13 billion in 2018; and foreign exchange reserves have reduced from $13.5 billion in 2015 to $9.89 billion in 2018.

It added credit rating at the start of 2015 by Fitch and Moody's was B and B3 respectively, which was considered a highly speculative country to invest in. The credit rating provided by Fitch and Moody's recently is B- and B3 respectively, which still falls under highly speculative category for investment.

The review petition also noted that the project was situated in a high risk zone, and the CSR requirements imposed on the company further justified the need for a higher return.

“In light of the above, we feel that the authority may kindly reconsider its decision on the matter and approve the return sought by the company of 17 percent,” it said.

CPPCL further contended that Nepra had used EPC cost signed by Jamshoro coal-fired power project as the benchmark for evaluating EPC cost of their project. “A 150 MW unit project cannot be compared to a 660MW unit project as there is a significant escalation in terms of per MW costs for the former over latter,” it said.

CPPCL submitted the authority completely ignored the fact that the EPC cost was arrived at through a transparent and competitive bidding process. “Jamshoro plant should not be used as a benchmark and the number arrived at through a transparent bidding process as per Nepra guidelines should be used to arrive at the EPC cost of the project.”

Nepra disapproved black start generator cost of $10.8 million on the premise. “NEPRA should note that unlike other projects, CPPCL’s project requires black start generator facility as the local grid is isolated, unreliable and erratic. In case of a shut-down, plant will be restarted through self-generated power, failing which it will be at risk of penalties,” the review application noted.

While accepting the need for a desalination plant, Nepra has disallowed the rental, installation and dismantling of the desalination plant, which needs to be reconsidered, it added. CPPCL noted that the authority had disallowed several incremental costs on the premise, which also needs to be reconsidered.

According to the review application, the authority did not clarify whether non-adjustable sales would be included in the project cost or it be would allowed as a pass-through item to be recovered from Central Power Purchasing Company (CPPA).

Sponsors of the 300MW coal-fired plant in Gwadar have requested a clarification in this regard. CPPCL has also sought adjustment on account of overhaul and maintenance (O&M) costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CPHGC build a floating fisher jetty for local fishermen . Today CPHGC hold a ceremony and transfer the jeety to GOB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

London

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction work on Gwadar airport to begin in April 2019*

The spadework for construction of Gwadar International Airport measuring 4,300 acres and costing $246 million has, now, been completed, and both the Pakistani and the Chinese authorities are currently engaged to sort out modalities to initiate construction work in April this year, sources told The News here on Sunday.

“Currently, the Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) comprising the Pakistani and the Chinese officials look forward to initiate work on the Gwadar Airport in March as the feasibility study of the project has been completed, reviewed and approved by the competent authorities,” the sources said.

According to the latest official record, the design and work plan has been approved and the construction work would be started in 1st quarter of 2019. The soil testing on the land that began in January 2018 has been completed through 300 boreholes made on various locations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeah Me

ghazi52 said:


> *Construction work on Gwadar airport to begin in April 2019*
> 
> The spadework for construction of Gwadar International Airport measuring 4,300 acres and costing $246 million has, now, been completed, and both the Pakistani and the Chinese authorities are currently engaged to sort out modalities to initiate construction work in April this year, sources told The News here on Sunday.
> 
> “Currently, the Joint Coordination Committee (JCC) comprising the Pakistani and the Chinese officials look forward to initiate work on the Gwadar Airport in March as the feasibility study of the project has been completed, reviewed and approved by the competent authorities,” the sources said.
> 
> According to the latest official record, the design and work plan has been approved and the construction work would be started in 1st quarter of 2019. The soil testing on the land that began in January 2018 has been completed through 300 boreholes made on various locations.


From Last about 24 months its construction to be started from next 2,3 months . A week ago news was its construction will begin in March and now its April. May God Help us to build port city


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

After the victory in Afganistan, CPEC makes much more sense for Pak..

No wonder Gwadar is in everybody's radar screen...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Al Qasim Pvt ltd. Has installed LPG Terminal at Gwadar port

Al Qasim Pvt ltd. Has installed LPG Terminal and holding facility at birth # 3 at Gwadar port the land has been provided by Gwadar International Terminal Limited (GITL) under the mutual agreement.

Al Qasim Gas Pvt Ltd. has completed the installation of LPG Terminal in record time. The terminal will start functioning in very near future which will bring prosperity in the region and whole country up till northern areas being the first commercial project completed at Gwadar port. The people of area have thanked Al Qasim Gas Pvt Ltd. to provide jobs opportunities to the locals of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese team due in Pakistan to finalise CPEC projects*

A team of Chinese socio-economic development experts will visit Pakistan in the last week of February to finalise the projects and their sites in already agreed six different areas under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

This was disclosed by a spokesperson for the Ministry of Planning, Development, and Reform on Saturday.

The spokesperson, in a statement, also clarified a news item published in a section of press regarding delays in implementation of CPEC, saying that none of the projects is facing delay; rather Pakistan and China are in agreement on the future trajectory of CPEC and timely completion of its ongoing projects.

For future, he said, joint efforts are underway, focusing on socio-economic development and accelerating cooperation in industrial development as well as agriculture.

The MoU on the formation of Joint Working Group (JWG) on socio-economic development and on poverty reduction was signed during the prime minister’s visit to China in November this year, the spokesman added.

*On Gwadar, he said, Pakistan and China have agreed to speed up the progress on the port and its auxiliary projects. The groundbreaking of New Gwadar Airport, vocational institute, and hospital are planned in the first quarter of this year. Gwadar Master Plan is in the final stages of formulation.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar projects to create conducive environment for future investment*

Federal Minister for Planning, Development & Reforms (PD&R) Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar has stressed the need to expedite progress on Gwadar projects such as New International Airport, Hospital, Vocational Institutes and Power Plant.

He said that these projects would not only create conducive environment for future investment but would help to upgrade facilities for local population. The ground is set to attract more trilateral investment here in future, he added.

The Minister PD&R was talking to Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing who called on him here on Wednesday. Matters of mutual interest including progress on China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) projects came under discussion during the meeting. The meeting was also attended by Secretary Planning Zafar Hasan and Project Director CPEC Hasaan Daud Butt.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The decision was taken by Cabinet Committee on CPEC, on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar. 

The minister announced that the groundbreaking ceremony of New Gwadar International Airport will finally be performed this month. The project that faces over a two-year delay will be completed with Chinese grant. The committee also decided to fast-track work on Gwadar power plant.


----------



## Muhammed45

ghazi52 said:


> Senate of Pakistan Secretariat is hosting a gathering of 24 countries in Gwadar, Balochistan. Conference titled "Parliamentary Leadership for Peace & Development" is being held in its full zeal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Meaningful images, hope the members of golden ring align their interests. Especially the countries shown in the first picture, golden ring in Asia can get real shape with Gwadar being connected to north east of China. 

Iranian railways company can have share in construction of standard railways in Pakistan. Considering the distance between China's southern railways and Gwadar, it will take a decade, if i don't say decades to complete the rail way. Indeed, its a great opportunity for anyone that takes share in the project.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The Senate Standing Committee on Aviation was told on Wednesday that soon an oil depot or terminal would be set up at Gwadar to facilitate the passengers.*

A meeting of the committee was held here at the Parliament House with Senator Mushahidullah Khan in the chair.

Senator Manzoor Ahmed Kakar said Gwadar was going to become the country’s economic hub but there were no buses available to carry passengers to Gwadar airport.

He said airplanes also had to go somewhere else to get the fuel, adding it was surprising that even ordinary vehicles at Gwadar were facing difficulties to get oil.

Upon this the secretary aviation told the meeting that soon an oil depot or terminal would be set up in Gwadar, adding several companies were taking interest in this regard.

He said vehicles to ferry passengers to the airport would also be provided.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar is getting ready for 2nd Expo on March 28-29. The Gwadar Expo aim at highlighting significance of Gwadar Port and Free Zone as emerging business hub and create Maximum awareness about Gwadar Projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful and an amazing night view of *Gwadar Port & Free Zone* for upcoming Gwadar Expo on 28-29th March 2019.

Gwadar Port has restored its Vitality

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to perform groundbreaking of new Gwadar airport on March 29: Chinese diplomat*

GWADAR: Prime Minister Imran Khan will visit Gwadar later this week where he will attend the international expo in the coastal city, Chinese diplomat Lijian Zhao said on Tuesday.

Zhao said that the premier will grace Gwadar Expo 2019, to be held on March 29, and attend the ground breaking ceremony of new Gwadar International Airport.

The airport is being hailed as Pakistan's biggest airport, thus far.

Moreover, it will be capable of handling a combination of ATR 72, Airbus, (A-300), Boeing (B-737) and Boeing (B-747) for domestic as well as international routes.

Earlier in February, Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Makhdum Khusro Bakhtyar had said that the groundbreaking of a number of Gwadar projects will be performed in March.

Bakhtyar said the government attaches top priority to the development of Gwadar.

“Groundbreaking of a number of projects including Gwadar power plant, New International Airport, vocational institute and hospital would be done in the coming few weeks,” the minister was quoted as saying in an official statement. “Similarly, Gwadar master plan would be finalised in the coming six weeks.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Model as per New Smart city Master plan for Gwadar *Port*, Expressway and Free Zone


----------



## jupiter2007

ghazi52 said:


> Model as per New Smart city Master plan for Gwadar *Port*, Expressway and Free Zone



Indian media is going to do several news shows on these pictures.


----------



## Tamiyah

Guyz, Do we have any official picture or plan of New Gwadar Airport or it will be released on the grounbreaking.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


>


This is not the correct image.



Tamiyah said:


> Guyz, Do we have any official picture or plan of New Gwadar Airport or it will be released on the grounbreaking.


Ground breaking ceramony planned for today bro, hopefully we will see a better model but this is what is currently on internet and cited as the new airport.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM performed ground-breaking of Gwadar International Airport at Gwadar*

March 29, 2019







Prime Minister Imran Khan performed ground-breaking of Gwadar International Airport at Gwadar on Friday.

Addressing the ceremony, he said development of Gwadar will benefit not only Pakistan but also the entire world because of its strategic location.

The Prime Minister said Gwadar will be connected with national grid and powers stations will be established there.

He said desalination plants will be installed to make the sea water drinkable.

He said solid waste management plants will also be set up in Gwadar to recycle the water.

Prime Minister said development of railway is a priority of the PTI government and the government will spread railway lines across the country. He said Gwadar will be connected with Quetta through railway line. He said Chinese cooperation will be sought for the purpose. 

Imran Khan said Insaf Health Card scheme will also be launched in Gwdar to provide free medical facility to a family up to 720,000 rupees from any hospital.

Under the Clean and Green Pakistan campaign, he said one million saplings will be planted in Gwadar to make the region green.

The Prime Minister said that the expressway being constructed at Gwadar Port will not affect the local fishermen as the government has allocated funds to construct bridges to facilitate them.

Imran Khan commended the role of the Chinese nationals working on development of Gwadar.

He said he is going to China next month for expanding bilateral cooperation in diverse fields, including trade, agriculture technology and fisheries.

New Gwadar International Airport Project (NGIAP) is inducted as an Early Harvest High Priority Project of CPEC Programme in 2014.

Chinese Government has agreed to assist Pakistan for implementation of New Gwadar International Airport under Chinese Grant Assistance.

The NGIAP project is part of overall infrastructure development of Balochistan.

The airport will be developed as a green-field airport with all modern facilities for safe operation.

The airport will be able to accommodate large aircrafts such as A380.

A modern terminal building will be part of project with cargo terminal having initial handling capacity of 30,000 tons per year.

A Memorandum of Understanding regarding Pakistan and China Vocational Training Institute and Pak-China Friendship Hospital were also signed at the ceremony.

Ambassador of People's Republic of China Mr Yao Jing was also present during the groundbreaking ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Gwadar Port takes on a new look under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor , CPEC BeltandRoad





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*The new Gwadar airport will have the international status and it will be run under an “Open Skies” policy.*

Pakistan Prime Minister Imran Khan performed the ground-breaking ceremony for the new Gwadar International Airport on Friday.

“What a pleasure it is to be in Gwadar. In the coming months, years, Gwadar would be, I see, as engine of growth for Pakistan,” Imran said while addressing at the ground breaking ceremony in Gwadar, in the country’s southwest, on the Indian Ocean coast.

*Three-years construction plan*

The construction of the airport will be completed within three years at the cost of US$256million.

Unlike other projects under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) are operating under concessional loans, the Airport is planned under a Chinese grant.

*The airport will also be the biggest in Pakistan at an area of 4,300 acres.*

It will be the biggest airport of Pakistan. In comparison to other airports like

*Karachi Airport (3,700 acres), 
Islamabad International Airport (3,600 acres), 
Lahore Airport (2,800 acres), 
the Gwadar Airport will be built on 4,300 acres.*

The airport is one of several development projects in Gwadar worth $690 million which the Chinese government is financing as part of its Belt and Road Initiative.

The ground breaking ceremony of the airport was also attended by Chief of Army Staff of Pakistan General Qamar Javed Bajwa and Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Yao Jing besides a large number of ministers, officials and Chinese workers, according to APP, the official news agency of Pakistan.

*China’s grant for the airport*

The Chinese government would assist Pakistan for construction of the airport under Chinese Grant Assistance.

The project is part of overall infrastructure development of Balochistan. It would be developed as a green-field facility with all modern facilities for safe operation.

*The project would comprise a modern terminal building with cargo terminal having initial handling capacity of 30,000 tons per year.*

On this occasion, a memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed for construction of Pakistan and China Vocational Training Institute and Pak-China Friendship Hospital.

Prime Minister Imran thanked the Chinese Ambassador for the grant given by the Chinese government for the airport.


*Benefits to local people*

He categorically said any development would be of no use unless it benefited the local people.

He said in the past, the locals were ignored while executing the development projects in Balochistan. He said gas worth billions of rupees was extracted from Sui but it could not change the living standard of the local people.

He said it was pleasing that the capacity of the hospital in Gwadar would be enhanced and a vocational training institute would also help create employment opportunities.

Prime Minister Imran announced to launch Insaf Sehat Card (health card) to provide health insurance cover worth Rs720,000 to every family.

He said previously power was being transmitted from Iran, but now the government had decided to link the area with national grid.


*Desalination plant*

A desalination plant would also be set up in the city and under Clean and Green Pakistan, one million saplings would be planted. Besides, a solid waste management system would also be established to protect the area from pollution.

He said following the models of Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Sharjah, the government had decided to recycle water in Gwadar to water the plants.

He told the gathering that Gwadar and Quetta would be linked through railways as it was the best travel mode but unfortunately Pakistan had been lagging behind in this sector.


*Rail links*

He said Chinese support was being sought to upgrade railway lines as China had the most advanced rail system. A high-speed rail link would cut travel time between Karachi and Lahore to within four hours, instead of 18 hours by car, or 21 hours by bus at the moment.

Khan said having located at an ideal location and being well connected, Gwadar development would be the development of whole of Pakistan.

During the development process of the new airport, the existing airport’s capacity would also be enhanced by making it capable of transporting big aircrafts.

With the establishment of new international airport, the Gwadar city would become hub of aviation industry and it would also help elevating the CPEC framework.


----------



## ghazi52

*New Gwadar Int'l Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

April  2019


----------



## Clutch

Gwadar Beach Resort and club updates. 
i


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*The visiting French *parliamentary delegation headed by Senator Pascal Allizard will visit Gwadar on Friday to see the projects on ground for exploring opportunities for French companies in the projects under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). Speaking at a news conference along with members of the delegation, Senator Allizard said that CPEC has a lot of interest for not only France, but also for other European countries.

He said that his delegation will leave for Karachi today (Thursday) and then to Gwadar on Friday with a view to see the CPEC projects on ground and the opportunities it offers for the French companies for investment. He said that France is looking the CPEC projects very closely and the EU countries also need to look these projects keenly.

He said that they had very fruitful discussions with Pakistani authorities in their meetings, adding that they met with Chairman Senate Sadiq Sanjrani, Speaker National Assembly Asad Qaiser, Foreign Secretary Sohail Mahmood and members of the France-Pakistan Inter-Parliamentary Group.

At the Board of Investment, Allizard said that the BOI authorities gave them presentation on the investment opportunities for French companies in various sectors, especially in automobile and dairy.

However, he pointed out that there are certain barriers due to which the French companies are hesitating to invest in Pakistan, adding that security was the major concern which has now considerably been improved. He said that Pakistan also offers a great opportunity of mountain tourism.

However, he said that the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Pakistan and French Ministry of Finance are trying to address the issues with regard to the trade barriers.

Moreover, he said that members of the Inter-Parliamentary Friendship Group are also in close contact with each other and there are frequent exchanges to further enhance the bilateral relations and ties between the two parliaments.

*He further said that Embassy of Pakistan in Paris in collaboration with French government will soon organise a seminar on Gwadar in Paris in which leading French shipping companies would be invited to explore opportunities for them in Gwadar.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## eProperty

*FTBA Gwadar Development Update*


----------



## jupiter2007

Good to see developments but we are 10 years behind. Chinese companies have the ability to build entire city in less than 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eProperty

jupiter2007 said:


> Good to see developments but we are 10 years behind. Chinese companies have the ability to build entire city in less than 2 years.



agree, Govt. need to release the master plan and open the construction so economic activity can be generated in Gwadar

*Naval Anchorage Gwadar Latest Development 1-05-2019*
*




*


----------



## Rusty

jupiter2007 said:


> Good to see developments but we are 10 years behind. Chinese companies have the ability to build entire city in less than 2 years.


For the love of God don't build cities in 2 years. 

Have you seen how low quality those Chinese buildings are?
After 5 years you need to tear them down and rebuild

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: China has agreed to provide more than Rs 35 billion for construction of the Gwadar International Airport, Minister for Aviation Ghulam Sarwar Khan informed the Senate on Friday.*

Speaking in the Senate during a question hour, the minister said the Gwadar airport will be a modern airport with night navigation.

He said construction work on the airport is expected to begin by June this year and will be completed within a span of three years.

Minister of State for Parliamentary Affairs Ali Muhammad Khan, responding to a question regarding Pak-Afghan trade relations, said Pakistan has always taken steps to create a peaceful environment so that trade between the two countries flourish.

ARY news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*MS Tiger docked at Gwadar Port.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nepra likely to issue tariff determination for 300 MW plant at Gwadar by May-end*

Government is committed to accelerate implementation of CPEC projects and set timelines for authorities concerned for resolving all pending issues related to the projects

National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (NEPRA) is likely to issue tariff determination for the 300 MW coal power plant at Gwadar by the end of May. Progress on 300 MW coal based power plant at Gwadar was discussed here during CPEC project review meeting. The meeting was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning,


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port is being developed in two phases: Phase I covered building of three multipurpose berths and related port infrastructure and port handling equipment, and was completed in December 2006, but inaugurated on 20 March 2007.

*Phase I (2002–2006)*

The first phase of construction at Gwadar Port began in 2002, and was completed in 2006, before inauguration in 2007.

Berths: 3 Multipurpose Berths
Length of Berths: 602 m in total
Approach Channel: 4.5 km long dredged to 12.5 m depth and max draft (hull) of channel.(capacity: bulk carriers of 30,000 deadweight tonnage [DWT] and container vessels of 25,000 DWT)
Turning basin: 450 m diameter
Service Berth: One 100 m Service Berth
Related port infrastructure and handling equipment, pilot boats, tugs, survey vessels, etc.


*Phase II*

The second phase of construction is currently underway as part of planned improvements under CPEC and other ancillary projects. The total project is expected to cost $1.02 billion.[20]. In Sep 2018, the Pakistan Senate expressed concern at slow rate of progress of most projects of Phase II at Gwadar as construction had not started for most projects.

*Ongoing:*

Approach Channel: To be dredged to 14.5 m depth and max draft (hull) of channel
6 lane East Bay Expressway to connect the port to the Makran Coastal Highway
New international airport to be built in vicinity of the port
Desalination plant

*Planned:*

4 Container Berths along 3.2 kilometres of shoreline
1 Bulk Cargo Terminal (capacity: 100,000 DWT ships)
1 Grain Terminal
1 Ro-Ro Terminal
2 Oil Terminals (capacity: 200,000 DWT ships each)
Floating liquefied natural gas terminal with capacity of 500 million cubic feet of gas per day
2,292 acre special economic zone to be developed adjacent to port
360 megawatt coal-fired power plant

*Longer term plans*

Dredging of approach channel to depth of 20 meters
150 berths to be built by 2045
Capacity to handle 400 million tons of cargo per year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing View of Gwadar Sea Port


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, (*UrduPoint */ Pakistan Point News - APP - 18th June, 2019 ) :The Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan is expected to be finalized soon which will be submitted to the Cabinet for its final approval, Minister for Planning, Development and Reform Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar said on Tuesday.
He said that Gwadar port has the potential to improve socio-economic condition of people of the city and Balochistan at large which will connect the region's land and maritime route thereby benefiting the entire region.

Chairing a Steering Committee meeting on Gwadar Smart Port City Master Plan here, the minister underlined that Gwadar Master Plan is a major milestone towards achieving an inclusive and sustainable development of the coastal city.

The Minister pointed out that rights of the local population will be protected and they will be facilitated in every possible manner enabling them to reap benefits from the development of Gwadar.

He stressed that land price speculation also needs to be regulated.

Chief Minister Balochistan Jam Kamal, Commander Southern Command Gen.

Asim Saleem Bajwa, Secretary Planning Zafar Hasan, DG FWO Maj. Gen. Inam Haider Malik, Deputy Chief of Mission at Chinese Embassy Zhao Li Jian, members Planning Commission, Project Director CPEC Hassan Daud, officials from departments concerned and senior officials of the ministry were present in the meeting.

Project Director China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Hassan Daud and FHDI team briefed the participants about the proposed Master plan.

The minister underscored that Gwadar will be transformed into a developed and smart port city of international standards with effective urban strategies.

He stated that a robust policy is being devised to turn the coastal city into a regional hub of trade and business activities.

The Minister appreciated the work done by Fourth Harbor Design Institute (FHDI) on Gwadar Master Plan noting that earlier recommendations made on land use and policy framework have been incorporated in the proposed plan.

The CM Balochistan said that provincial government is committed to successful implementation of Master Plan.


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD - China has recommended the establishment of Special Economic District (SED) in Gwadar and the application of laws and regulations totally different from the rest of Pakistan and on the style of the Shenzen model in China, The Nation has learnt reliably.*

The Chinese company Fourth Harbor Design Institute (FHDI) which has prepared the proposed integrated Gwadar Smart Port Master City Plan has recommended the application of Chinese city of Shenzen’s model laws and regulations over the entire area of 1,201 square kms in Gwadar Special Economic District (SED) instead of Pakistani laws and regulations, official sources confided.

The source said that the report prepared by the Chinese company contains 16 chapters on land use planning, urban and transport infrastructure planning, energy, water and waste water, socio economic planning, environmental disaster risk management, community participation and empowerment, guaranteed development for vulnerable areas, development of non concession areas, development of a free port, laws on ownership of properties, institutional framework for GDA, responsibilities of government agencies and financial management.

The report focuses on four areas including adequate infrastructure that makes Gwadar globally competitive and addresses transport, housing, health and the other needs of the local population and migrant workers, the source said. Economic and governance framework is also part of the report. Similarly urban design and heritage preservation strategy and integration of the local population and their ownership for the initiative is also part of the report.

The report recommended that in terms of incentives and policy interventions, Gwadar must have an even more preferential financial incentives structure than competing SEZ’s in the region. This must be the governing principle specific measures for taxation and other incentives such as free currency exchange, deduction of energy costs from taxes, one-factory, one-discussion,30 certificates in one etc.

Regarding the city development the report said that the planning has been conducted in 3 stages. The short term plan will be till 2025 for the population 300,000 and the per capita income will be $ 2,000, under the medium term plan 2025-2035 for the population 600,000 and per capita income will be $ 4,000. The long term plan covers from 2035-2050 for the population of two million while the per capita $ 15,000.

The source said that this is draft proposal of the integrated gwadar Smart Port Master City Plan will be approved from the Steering Committee and then the plan will be presented to technical committee for the final recommendation to the federal cabinet.


----------



## ghazi52

Design of new block of GDA Gwadar Development Authority hospital. Construction work to start in September.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fully functional 0.4 MGD sewage water treatment plant is providing water to Gwadar City.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Club... A reflection of the changing face of Gwadar


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Coast Vice Adm M Fayyaz Gilani inaugurated a new Campus of Bahria Model College at Gwadar, Balochistan. The campus is equipped with modern educational facilities & can accommodate more than 500 students.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kudos to Environment department of GDA .Greenery when there was no water in #Gwadar. Now that they have water at their disposal,sky's the limit. We have planned such parks & green belts for entire city to make full use of treated water

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar is getting 14 MW from Iran while demand of Gwadar is 40 MW which is expected to rise upto 150 MW till 2025. To meet the demand of Electricity of Gwadar 2 power project to be initiated under China Pakistan Economic Corridor CPEC. (Balochistan)

1. 300 MW coal Power Plant at Gwadar. Land has been earmarked in the new master plan NEPRA has approved the tariff work on the project will kick off in October/November 2019.

2. A 132 KVA transmission line has been approved in the federal PSDP at an estimated cost of Rs. 17 Billion to connect Makran/Gwadar with the national grid at Besima. Both projects are expected to be completed by 2021.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*According to the report, the Gwadar Port Authority has completed major infrastructure projects at Gwadar Free Zone Area, enabling 30 enterprises to register for the free zone. Two more companies M/S Hk Sun Corporation Ltd. and M/S Gwadar United Steel Tube Industry Company (Pvt.) Ltd have started construction work.*

The Gwadar Port Authority has upgraded and connected terminal operating system with web based one customs (WEBOC), the web based system for filing goods declarations (GD) for import and export cargo, to facilitate importer/exporter, after connecting it with fiber optic. The Karachi Port Trust successfully handled the largest Container Ship KOTA PEMIMPIN with 12,000 TEUs first time in the history of Pakistan.

Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Balochistan inaugurates flagship housing project in Gwadar*
August 27, 2019








QUETTA: Gwadar-3, also known as G-3, is envisioned to be a symbol of Gwadar’s emergence as a regional trade and economic powerhouse.

Set to redefine Gwadar’s skyline forever, this flagship project will be situated on top of the majestic Koh-e-Batil hill with uninhibited three-sided ocean views of the magnificent Arabian Sea.

Moreover, its strategic location at the heart of Sangar Housing, adjacent to Gwadar deep seaport, makes it the finest and most prestigious address in Gwadar, and ultimately in Pakistan.

Eiwan Developments has partnered with Balochistan Energy Department to usher in a new era of development to the city, through the launch of its prestigious development project, G-3, making it an energy-efficient development.

A groundbreaking ceremony for the prestigious project was held during the Gwadar visit of Chief Minister Jam Kamal last week. The ceremony was also attended by Chief Secretary Dr Akhtar Nazeer and Secretary Energy Department Pasand Khan Buledi and other notable dignitaries.

The chief minister planted a tree at the project site to commemorate the green beginnings of the project, which is part of the Chief Minister’s initiative of contributing to environmental preservation. Eiwan Developments also contributed 2,000 plants.

Speaking on the occasion, Jam Kamal said the project marks the beginning of a new golden chapter in the development of Gwadar and Balochistan. He said the development of this region has been a key priority for his government, and it has been working tirelessly to make it happen.

“It gives me great pleasure today, to unveil this iconic state-of-the-art development project which will not only usher in a new era of growth and prosperity for the region, but it will most definitely help redefine the urban landscape of Pakistan.

“It is a testament to the progressive vision we share for this region under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project and I congratulate everyone involved in this great achievement,” he said.

Speaking on the occasion, Balochistan Energy Company Limited CEO Pasand Khan Buledi said this is truly Pakistan’s first-ever smart development project.

“We are extremely proud to be associated with this infrastructure marvel which shall surely become a benchmark in environmental sustainability, within the country and outside. We are deliberately working on encouraging environmentally responsible and sustainable developments in this region,” he added

Eiwan Developments CEO Muhammad Faiz Kidwai highlighted the unique attributes of the project in his presentation. “It was a challenge for us to design something which would do justice to Gwadar’s future potential and prospects as the crown jewel of CPEC.”

He said Eiwan has announced the launching of a business Incubator center in Gwadar for the benefit of the youth of Gwadar. CM appreciated the contribution of Eiwan for the locals of Gwadar.

A step towards the future of living, this state-of-the-art mixed commercial development is designed to be Pakistan’s first smart development. The development will use a host of smart technologies, including bioclimatic architecture, eco-friendly construction, alternate green energy provision, automated building management systems, waste treatment, and other environment-friendly features.

These technologies will help minimise the overall carbon footprint of the development, ensuring longer-term sustainability and providing a clean, green environment to its inhabitants and surroundings. The project is duly endorsed by Balochistan Energy Company Limited.


----------



## POTTER




----------



## ghazi52

*Preparatory work on Gwadar Airport had commenced and work on the project will begin by November this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

بندرگاہ پر آن لائن شپنگ سسٹم کا آغاز ہو گیا۔ پہلی بار 30 کنٹینرز کی کھیپ فری زون میں کسٹم حکام کے حوالے‘ کسٹم حکام فری زون میں تمام کنٹینرز آن لائن چیک کریں گے۔


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A scenic view of Swad Dam. Ready to supply 5 MGD fresh water to Gwadar.

Shabbir Sadiq





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The CDWP approved the project of Expo Centre Quetta worth Rs2.5 billion was also approved in the meeting. The project envisages construction of two exhibition halls each having 45,000 square feet floor area along with a convention centre and allied facilities having covered area of about 200,000 square feet over 200 kanals of land in phase-I.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Gwadar beach


----------



## ghazi52

*Gwadar Port opens for transit trade*
October 02, 2019






A view of the Gwadar port from the sea is seen in this file photo. The port is expected to serve as a gateway for landlocked Central Asian states by providing them access to maritime routes and a trade corridor for doing business with all countries of the world.

ISLAMABAD: Gwadar Port has been opened for transit trade and the first ship in this regard is set to arrive next week, a sub-committee of the Senate Standing Committee on Maritime Affairs was informed on Tuesday.

Officials of the Ministry of Maritime Affairs briefed the sub-committee regarding transit trade and transshipment. The body was informed that the Afghan Trade Transit (ATT) Module required some changes that have been applied and after initial testing it is ready for application.

The senate body was informed that the first ATT shipment would arrive on Oct 8, next week at Gwadar port, which will gradually increase.

Convener of the sub-committee Senator Kauda Babar, who hails from Gwadar, pointed out towards the lacunas in planning and development of the area.

The officials acknowledged that Gwadar Port’s main competitors would be Singapore and Dubai ports, since incentives such as no cargo demurrage charges and three months storage facility would surely divert business to Gwadar.

The sub-committee also discussed the storage facilities for fish processing within or outside the port, the committee was assured that additional taxes would not be imposed on the Chinese companies to establishing such facilities and investments in this regard.

The sub-committee discussed legal framework, rules and regulations pertaining to fish dumping and reprocessing facilities at Gwadar Port to local and foreign investors including the Chinese companies. Senator Babar said,“the major firms will be asked to adopt a resolution to employ local population for jobs at such facilities.”

It was also decided that there has to be a national level policy regarding fishing trawlers and a uniform mechanism has to be formulated for all provinces, as marine fishing is conducted in off the coast of Sindh as well as Balochistan. The sub-committee informed that the revised PC-1 of Eastbay Expressway Project at Gwadar was being submitted to Ecnec for approval.

Probing the matter of internet connectivity and quotation of Rs14 million issued by PTCL for works relating to Optic Fibre connection and installation, the committee was informed that PTCL has now agreed for the said setup.

The matter is being handled by PTCL and China Overseas Ports Holding Company Pakistan (Pvt.) Ltd. (COPHC) and the members noted that distance from the gate to the pole was around three kilometres as opposed to 6.4 km that have been quoted.

“Charges are therefore exaggerated,” Senator Babar added.

The meeting was attended by Senators Moula Bux Chandio and Muhammad Akram as well as senior officers from the Ministry of Maritime Affairs, Information Technology and Telecommunications, Gwadar Port Authority Federal Board of Revenue, PTCL and others.


----------



## ghazi52

*The first container line service between Karachi, Gwadar and the Gulf was successfully initiated on Wednesday, increasing connectivity of the Balochistan port.*

According to the statement issued by China Ocean Shipping Company (COSCO), the new service rotation of Port Qasim – Karachi – Gwadar – Jebel Ali – Sharjah – Abu Dhabi – Jebel Ali – Port Qasim connects Gwadar with global trading hubs of the regions.

The container line service of COSCO Shipping Line is an integral part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) which connects Afghanistan, the Central Asian states and western China.

“Since the initiation of KGS (Karachi-Gwadar-Gulf Service), Gawadar Port has operationally connected with the world’s seaports,” the statement read. “Tax incentives for the investors of Gwadar Free Zone has also been approved by the ECC (Economic Coordination Committee) during the last meeting held on August 2019 in Islamabad”


These incentives will be notified in the coming days, the statement added.

According to the press statement, Gwadar port is targeting the large untapped market of coastal trade between national seaports, Afghan Transit Trade (ATT), regional transshipments and exports and imports.

“Trade of multiple commodities from Balochistan especially seafood, fruits, vegetables, marble, minerals and many other locally available commodities are anticipated to be highly benefitted to uplift the local market of Gwadar and its close proximity,” the statement read.

An awareness campaign will also be launched to gain the confidence of the investors and stakeholders.


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC approved construction of a four-lane 18.98 km long Expressway on East Bay of Gwadar Port at a cost of Rs17.369 billion to link Gwadar Port with the Makran Coastal Highway N-10 as well as with Gwadar Free Zone and future container terminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Govt sets up CPEC authority, grants tax relief to Gwadar port*


October 7, 2019
ISLAMABAD: President Dr Arif Alvi on Monday promulgated two ordinances to set up the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor Authority and grant tax concessions to the Gwadar port and its free zone, sending a strong signal to Beijing that Islamabad is serious in implementing the multibillion dollar strategic initiative.

The ordinances were promulgated on the eve of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s visit to China where he is scheduled to discuss economic and political matters of mutual interests with the friendly country’s leadership.

“The CPEC Authority Ordinance 2019” and “The Tax Laws (Amendment) Ordinance 2019” are aimed to set up a new body to oversee and implement CPEC and give income tax, sales tax and custom duties exemptions to Gwadar port and Gwadar Free Zone.

The National Development Council — a joint forum of the civilian and military leadership — had approved the setting up of the CPEC Authority and extending tax concessions to Gwadar port in line with the Gwadar Port Concession Agreement.

How China views itself and the world

The military had floated idea of the CPEC Authority in 2016. However, the then prime minister Nawaz Sharif had shot it down. Last month, a joint parliamentary committee on CPEC also opposed the setting up of the authority through a presidential ordinance.

Through the ordinance, the government has given vast financial and administrative powers to the CPEC Authority — including making its executives immune to legal prosecutions and giving it the powers to make its own budget.

The CPEC Authority will build on the work carried out by the CPEC secretariat. During the PML-N government, about $50 billion contracts were announced under CPEC out of which about $28 billion got matured.

The challenge in front of the CPEC Authority would be to attract more Chinese financing into CPEC projects.

However, the test case for the government will be the $9 billion Main Line-I project. It is to be seen if it has the strength to go ahead with one the biggest components of CPEC, which is facing delays due to the government’s administrative weaknesses and financial constraints due to the IMF programme.

The CPEC Authority has been placed under the Planning, Development and Reform Division under the Rules of Business of 1973.

It will have the powers to enter into contracts, acquire and hold property — both movable and immovable — and it sue and be sued in its name, according to Section 3(2) of the ordinance.

The government has given complete financial autonomy to the authority. It will have complete powers to make its budget and that would be reviewed by the three-member Budget Committee comprising its own executives.

“All investments made by the authority shall be [made] with the approval of the budget committee”, according to Section 9(3) of the ordinance.

There will be a CPEC Fund, which shall vest in the authority and shall be utilised by the authority to meet all expenses and charges, according to Section 10 of the ordinance.

The sources of the CPEC Fund will be grants obtained by the authority, proceeds of investments made by the authority, loans obtained by the authority and any funds allocated by the federal government.

The authority will also have freedom to open and maintain its own bank accounts at scheduled banks.

This section of the ordinance appears in contravention to the Public Finance Management Act of 2019 that binds to keep all government proceeds in a single treasury account.

The authority will consist of a chairperson, chief executive Officer, executive director (operations), executive director (research) and six members.

The appointing authority of the chairperson, executive directors and members is the prime minister who can appoint them for a period of four years. The CEO will be minimum grade-20 civil servant.

Complete immunity has been ensured to the authority leadership and no case can be filed against them. The chairperson, executive directors and members cannot be civil servants. The top hierarchy of the authority will be deemed as public servants.

The authority has been given vast powers to call for any information related to CPEC activities, and in case of failure to provide the information, the authority will have powers to impose penalties on those who defy its orders.

The confidentiality of the information has been ensured and “no person shall communicate, or allow to be communicating, any record or information pursuant to this ordinance, to a person not legally entitling to that record or information or allow any person not legally entitled to that record or information to have access to any record obtained under this Ordinance.

“The authority shall be primarily responsible for coordination, monitoring and evaluation to ensure implementation of CPEC-related activities.

The authority shall exercise its powers and perform its functions in line with the framework and memorandum of understanding signed between Pakistan and China, and decisions taken at meetings of the Joint Cooperation Committee.

The CPEC authority will interface with China for identifying new areas of cooperation projects. It will organise the meetings of the JCC and joint working groups of CPEC and ensure inter-provincial and inter-ministerial coordination for CPEC-related activities.

The authority has also been tasked with building narrative of CPEC and undertaking research for long-term planning. The authority will hold at least one quarterly meeting. A CPEC Business Council will also be set up under the CPEC Authority.

The Tax Laws Amendment Ordinance 2019 is aimed at granting concessions to Gwadar port operators and businesses to be set up at the Gwadar free zone.

Through the ordinance, the government has amended the Income Tax, Sales Tax and Customs acts to give tax concessions.

After the legal changes, Chinese are expected to make some major investments in Gwadar.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Port Area Masjid Mashallah!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

Official documentry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Masterplan shows how the old town will be transformed into a vibrant region to attract tourism with retail and hotels.








The Masterplan for Gwadar details some exciting developments for the port city center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: Boats at Gawadar Port

Then GAWADER was part of Sultanat Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD, *(APP - 17th Oct, 2019 ) :Minister for Energy Omar Ayub Khan said the process of hiring technical experts for setting up an oil refinery at the Gwadar deep seaport, an ultimate destination of China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), had been started and would be completed in next three months.

*"The refinery, having 250,000 to 300,000 barrels per day capacity, will help Pakistan cut its annual crude oil import bill by around $3 billion," he said in a recent interview with Arab news.*

He said this was the first phase of Saudi investment in Pakistan "and as soon as they will start achieving targets, another phase of investment would start." Omar Ayub said work had commenced on $14.5 billion energy and petroleum projects in collaboration with Saudi Arabia.

The minister said that Saudi investment would help Pakistan achieve its target of shifting 30 percent of its energy needs to the renewable energy sector by 2030.

"In the power sector, Saudis are helping us install 500 megawatts renewable energy projects worth $4.5 billion in Balochistan and a $10 billion mega oil refinery in Gwadar, which are part of the $20 billion investment announced during Saudi Crown Prince Muhammad bin Salman's visit to Pakistan earlier this year," the minister said.� Currently, only about 5 to 6 percent of the power to national grid comes from renewable energy, according to the country's Alternate Energy Development board (AEDB).

"Studies have been carried out by Saudi company Aqua Power, Pakistani National Transmission and Despatch Company (NTDC) and other leading companies to look into hybrid or solar projects. This will be a total $4.5 billion investment," he added.� During a visit to Pakistan in February this year by Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the two countries signed short, mid and long-term investment agreements worth over $20 billion, including for energy and petroleum projects.

Short-term projects signed in February include two Regasified Liquefied Natural Gas plants for $4 billion, a $2 billion investment by Saudi power producing company ACWA Power in Pakistan's renewable energy sector and a $1 billion Saudi Fund for Pakistan.

Mid-term projects include $1 billion each for petrochemical complex, food and agricultural projects. The long-term investments are $10 billion for the construction of the multi-billion-dollar Saudi Aramco oil refinery in Gwadar and $2 billion for the minerals sector.

The minister said the power projects, which were in the pipeline, also included a solar plant of 200-megawatt at the Habibullah coastal power station in Balochistan and a 100-megawatt plant each in three other districts of the province.

"Alternative Energy Development Board cleared the draft renewable energy policy last week, in which we are taking renewable energy from the current 1,500 megawatts to approximately, 8000 megawatts by the end of 2025, and then to 20,000 megawatts by 2030," he said.

Omar Ayub said Saudi Arabia and Pakistan were also collaborating to explore minerals in the Balochistan province to promote indigenous exploration and production activities in both the oil and gas sectors.

"We would be auctioning approximately 40 blocks in the exploration and production sphere in Pakistan. In this process, we welcome Saudi companies to participate in upstream exploration activities," he said.

"Aramco is already working in the downstream exploration activities in Pakistan and we would welcome more Saudi companies to come in Pakistan for investment, whether it is upstream, middle stream or downstream."He also welcomed Saudi participation in the CPEC energy and infrastructure development projects.

"It is a good opportunity for Saudis as well as other Middle Eastern companies to invest in Pakistan as it is next door to a big market like China," the minister said.
__________________


----------



## POTTER

August video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balochistan Launched Gwadar Master Plan 2050, Preservation of Historical Sites to be top priority*

The government of Balochistan presented the Gwadar Master Plan 2050 in which it was decided that no old neighbourhoods of the city would be relocated, and preservation of the old status of the city would be the objective. Balochistan Government authorised the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) to begin the work on development projects in the city. GDA Chief Engineer Syed Muhammad Baloch said a ground-breaking ceremony was already held and GDA started working to restore and maintain Omani era sports venues in the city. To curb environmental hazards, GDA is working on greenery projects, and a new greenbelt would be created for the people of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Machinery & work force deployed at NGIA New Gwadar International Airport, Chairman GPA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Wow, Gwadar looks like the gulf, similar landscape and building styles!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Gwadar to serve as regional trade hub’*






Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani examines the free zone model in Gwadar. 

QUETTA: Senate Chairman Sadiq Sanjrani on Monday said that Gwadar was gateway to progress and prosperity of not only Pakistan but the entire region.

He expressed these views while addressing participants of the opening ceremony of different projects, including Gwadar Port Authority Commercial and Faqeer Colony Middle School Expansion Project.

“Pakistan and China have been making tremendous progress in establishing regional partnership towards achieving the shared ideals of peace, stability and development,” Sanjrani said.

He observed that Gwadar Port Authority Commercial Complex would turn into a business hub for all the commercial activity in the region.

Calling himself a native of Balochistan, Sanjrani said seeing Gwadar turn into a major port city in the future gave him immense pride and satisfaction.

“Even more heartening is the fact that the numerous projects under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) will continue to attract investment and development in Gwadar for many years to come,” he maintained.

Inaugurating the projects including Pakistan China Government Faqeer Colony Middle School Expansion Project, Gwadar 300 MW Coal-based Power Project and the Gwadar Port Authority Commercial Complex Project, Sanjrani said that The Faqir Colony Primary School was developed with China’s assistance and the foundation of providing quality education to the local children was laid.

He observed that 300 MW coal power plant in Gwadar was another achievement by China and Pakistan which would provide the much-needed energy resource required for the development of the port city.

“These three achievements are only the beginning of a long series of planned and ongoing projects that would complement the CPEC,” Sanjrani said. “These initiatives will grant Pakistan and China the opportunity for sustainable and long-term economic development.”

The Senate Chairman said the 4,000 solar energy facilities being donated by China would be beneficial for Gwadar and instrumental in meeting its energy needs. He appreciated the joint efforts for the socio-economic prosperity of the region.

Balochistan government has also reiterated its commitment to develop Gwadar on various occasions.

Earlier, Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal said the provincial government had finally approved the much-delayed Gwadar master plan, which would provide relief to its residents.

“The final map of the Gwadar master plan has been issued. It wasn’t approved in Islamabad or Quetta, but in Gwadar during the governing body meeting,” the chief minister, who is also the chairman of Gwadar Development Authority’s governing body, wrote in a tweet.

_Published in The Express Tribune, November 5th, 2019._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Boat building companies.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Boat building companies.....


They should be all hired to make large container building. For the merchant fleet of gwadar and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1193871951703486466

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingslayerr

Hi. Since the gwadar port is now developed can someone tell me why china is not using it for import export purpose why Chinese cargo is not coming via gwader to china? Thanks.


----------



## POTTER

Kingslayerr said:


> Hi. Since the gwadar port is now developed can someone tell me why china is not using it for import export purpose why Chinese cargo is not coming via gwader to china? Thanks.


After Sukkur Hyderabad motorway, Karachi north bypass, Makran coastal highway upgradation and KKH upgradation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kingslayerr

POTTER said:


> After Sukkur Hyderabad motorway, Karachi north bypass, Makran coastal highway upgradation and KKH upgradation.


So in total it'll take some 3-5years to get fully operational. And what is our govt doing for making gwader a hub for trade activitues?


----------



## POTTER

Kingslayerr said:


> So in total it'll take some 3-5years to get fully operational. And what is our govt doing for making gwader a hub for trade activitues?


New intl airport
'Port to makran costal highway' Expressway
Special economic zone = 19 chinese factories + almost 5 Pakistanis


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

POTTER said:


> After Sukkur Hyderabad motorway, Karachi north bypass, Makran coastal highway upgradation and KKH upgradation.



I dont think they are waiting for the highways to be completed


----------



## Kingslayerr

POTTER said:


> New intl airport
> 'Port to makran costal highway' Expressway
> Special economic zone = 19 chinese factories + almost 5 Pakistanis


All these things are g


-blitzkrieg- said:


> I dont think they are waiting for the highways to be completed


That's my point. Highways motarways are present but still china is not using gwader. At present there are no ships at port and only 1 is expected. If chinese were so eager to develop gwader why aren't they using it.



POTTER said:


> New intl airport
> 'Port to makran costal highway' Expressway
> Special economic zone = 19 chinese factories + almost 5 Pakistanis


All these things are great but we don't need these factories for delivering Chinese import export via gwader. Route is present but still not being used.


----------



## POTTER

This route will be operational near 2030.


----------



## ghazi52

New Airport U/C.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese firm to begin construction of multi-million dollar Gwadar hospital

Chinese constructors will start work next month on a $100 million Gwadar hospital project with state-of-the-art health facilities for the people of #Pakistan’s most under-developed province, Balochistan, officials said.

Chinese mega state-owned enterprise, Gansu Provincial Construction Investment (Holdings) Group Corporation won the bid for the construction of the second phase of Gwadar Port Hospital Project also known as Pak-China Friendship Hospital, in October. The total bid price of the project was $25.7 million.
“The construction on the mega project will start in December this year and will be completed within stipulated time frame of 24 months,”


----------



## POTTER

*Big Projects coming in Gawadar.*
*1. New Airport*
*2. East Bay expressway*
*3.1.2 MGD Desalination Plant*
*4. Optic Fibre*
*5. 300 MW Power plant*
*6. Gwadar hospital and Medical college*
*7. Vocational institute*







Phase-I of Gwadar Free Zone has been completed with plots leased out to more than 30 Pakistani and Chinese investors. Photo: File

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has assured China that it will provide Sales Tax exemption for 23 years and other tax exemptions on equipment and material purchased locally for industrial units established in the Gwadar Free Zone.

According to official documents, both Pakistan and China welcomed the progress of the construction of the Initial Zone of Gwadar Free Zone. Both the sides agreed that further efforts were needed for business attraction explicitly stipulating sales tax exemption for 23 years and tax exemption on equipment and materials purchased in Pakistan locally.

Pakistan and China also agreed that active efforts such as local tax breaks in the Balochistan province and the provision of fiber optic communication by the Pakistani side were needed to address the development hurdles of the Gwadar Port and the Free Zone.

Pakistan would offer the concessions in a piece of legislation to be tabled before the Parliament for promulgation into an act. Both the sides agreed to the need of fast execution of Gwadar infrastructure and assistance projects including the New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA), Gwadar Vocational and Training Centre, expansion of China-Pakistan Government Faqeer Colony Middle School and construction of the Pak-China Friendship Hospital and Eastbay Expressway. 

To advance the integrated development of Gwadar Port and the Gwadar region, both the sides expressed satisfaction over the progress of Gwadar Free Zone development.

The Phase-I of Gwadar Free Zone has been completed with all the plots leased out to more than 30 Pakistani and Chinese investors registered in the Free Zone. The annual Gwadar Expo, Gwadar Marble and Mineral Exhibition and other business events have been promoting Gwadar as an emerging regional economic hub of Pakistan. 

Ministry of Commerce and Federal Board of Revenue confirmed that the condition of Gwadar Port was a capable entrepot of transhipment to Afghanistan in official letters and have sent management teams to the Gwadar Port. Both sides agreed to give continued priority and active advancement to the development of the Gwadar Port.

The Joint Cooperative Committee (JCC) appreciated the efforts of the both sides for finalisation of the Gwadar Master Plan report submitted by the Fourth Harbor Engineering and Design Institute of CCCC (China Communication Construction Company). The JCC appreciated that the construction of New Gwadar International Airport (NGIA) officially started on October 31, 2019 and the timelines of milestones will be ensured.

The ground-laying ceremony of the 300MW coal-fired power plant was held on November 4, 2019 to relieve power shortage in the Gwadar region.

The Chinese side has suggested signing the PPA/IA and land lease agreement of the project as soon as possible to obtain financing and start the construction. The LOE process for China-Pakistan Friendship Hospital Gwadar and the Vocational and Technical Institute of Gwadar Port has been completed and EPC contractor was also identified. The preparations for ground breaking of the project are underway.

As already agreed during the eight JCC meeting, the JCC reiterated to include the construction of medical college and nursing school in the first phase of GDA hospital Gwadar. The LOE procedure of the 1.2 MGD desalination plant has been completed; the Chinese side will identify the management unit according to procedures and send teams to the plant site for professional visit. The Pakistani side will provide all necessary support for the convenience of such visit.

Future projects for water supply to Gwadar would be considered after the completion of the 1.2 MDG plant based on the actual needs of the local population.

The JCC highly appreciated the medical services provided to local Gwadar local population by the four teams of medical staff sent by Red Cross Society of China.

According to an agreement between Red Cross Society of China and Pakistan Red Crescent Society, the Pakistani side will take over the Fraternity Emergency Care Center in Gwadar by September 2020. Both the sides agreed that the handover shall be conducted in an orderly manner to ensure the continued and smooth operation of the facility. The Research and Development International and Pakistan Ministry of Health have signed the MoU on AI-assisted Cervical Cancer Screening Project in Gwadar to provide free screening services to 10,000 Pakistani women.


----------



## ghazi52

*GDA Business Complex nearing completion
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Development parks at Gwadar..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

The New #International Airport, Balochistan

With an expected 3,658m runway & 14,000 sqm terminal the China funded (1.7 billion yuan) CPEC project shall be the second airport in Pakistan to handle A380 Traffic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 61st Gwadar Day with zeal and fervor. The day commenced with impressive Flag Hoisting Ceremony held at PNS AKRAM attended by COMPAK Vice Admiral Asif Khaliq as Chief Guest and COMCOAST Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi. Various activities and free medical camp was organized by Pakistan Navy.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD, Nov. 14 (*Xinhua*) -- In a nursery which covers an area of around 4,000 square meters, moringa trees whose seeds have fairly high economic values grew taller than a person, Euphorbia milii plants with green leaves and red flowers were competing with each other on appearance, and seedlings in flowerpots made of discarded plastic bottles were nourished by atomizers.
*The nursery with over 40 kinds of plants is located at the Gwadar port in Pakistan's southwestern Balochistan province. A hot and dry climate, scarce vegetation and wind-blown sand are the general impressions that Gwadar has left on people's minds.*

The Gwadar port is one of the pillar projects of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor. In 2013, China Overseas Port Holding Company (COPHC) was given the contract to operate the Gwadar port and the Gwadar Free Zone, and started to conduct all-round renovation of the port, including improvement of the ecological environment. To make the afforestation work more systematic and scientific, COPHC invited China's Yulin Holdings which has advanced technologies in combating desertification.

*"When I first arrived at Gwadar in 2016, there was almost nothing but sand, and I could barely see anything green," said Wang Ruilei who was teaching a Pakistani worker to prune plants in the company's nursery. Born in the 1990s, Wang has become the head of Gwadar Green Ecological S&T Company, a subsidiary of Yulin Holdings.*

Wang's company now has five Chinese employees and almost 30 Pakistani workers. Nehmat, a former fisherman and native of Gwadar, has spent two years in Wang's company learning how to grow flowers and lay and repair irrigation pipes. "My family has been very supportive of my work here because the income is higher and more stable. And the work I do is making Gwadar more beautiful," he told Xinhua.

*The serious soil salinization and lack of water in Gwadar make it difficult to select suitable plants. "We have tried many kinds of plants and techniques including drop irrigation. Many were successful, but more failed," Wang said.*




*Altogether, his team has planted 22,000 trees, 40,000 shrubs, 15,000 square meters of lawns, 25,000 pots of flowers and plants, and laid 2,000 meters of irrigation pipes in the Gwadar port area.*
In order to realize the secondary utilization of water resources and prevent pollution to the environment by sewage, COPHC has built four reclaimed water systems in the Gwadar port, which also guarantees the water supply for the plants. After years of effort, the Gwadar port now becomes a green pearl in a yellow sand painting.

The lush trees, green lawns and blooming flowers still only exist in the port area, but they are exactly what many Chinese builders think Gwadar will look like in the future. According to Hu Yaozong, deputy general manager of COPHC's subsidiary Gwadar Free Zone Company, COPHC launched a project last year to plant one million trees in Gwadar, which will greatly improve the living environment of the locals.

In addition to the nursery, Yulin Holdings plans to invest in a plant tissue culture center and an intelligent greenhouse in the Gwadar free zone under the support of COPHC, both of which will begin construction this month. After being put into use, the two facilities will be able to produce 16 million seedlings annually.

*"The tissue culture center and the greenhouse will provide sufficient seedlings for Gwadar. Our products including flowers and vegetables are expected to be sold throughout Pakistan and even to Middle East countries." said Wang.*

Promoting clean energy in Gwadar is also a focus of China. Earlier this month, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment of China donated 4,000 solar energy systems and LED lights to Pakistan to help the country to cope with climate change, especially in the Gwadar region.

Besides inviting a company specializing in combating desertification, COPHC also put forward strict environmental protection requirements for the companies which want to invest in the free zone. Hu said that COPHC sticks to the "dual lifeline" of investment attraction and environmental protection, and hopes to promote the economic development and the ecological construction of the free zone at the same time.

"COPHC attaches more importance to the selection of companies while attracting investment, and meeting the environmental protection standards is the most basic requirement for the enterprises entering the free zone. We hope to attract more 'green companies' with high scientific and technological levels, low resource consumption and low environmental pollution to ensure the sustainable development of the Gwadar port," he added.


----------



## ghazi52

“Gawadar becomes operational for Exports! Seafood export, in reefer containers, using WeBOC system, started on 19 Nov 2019 through COSCO’s KGS service.”

“The vessel loaded 3 containers of fish for Far Eastern ports.”

The adviser said that average value of cargo was $50,000/container.

This would reduce time taken for trading across borders and also reduce port congestion at Karachi.

Gwadar is Pakistan’s largest infrastructural project since independence.

After the completion of the first phase of Gwadar port, billions of dollars have been invested in Gwadar and in the next one or two years the investment can cross the figure of trillions.

China is a major investor in Gwadar, and has spent $248 million in the first phase of Gwadar port, according to official website of Gwadar Port Authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POTTER

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206588714979381248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Large cargo vessel docked at GITL Gwadar International Terminals Limited, nearly 40 container cargo came to port for New Gwadar International Airport.
local exported sea food with the same vessel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Club Completed and Operational

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARMalik

Looks nice but why can't they not choose a different colour scheme - it is always the same?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

ghazi52 said:


> Boat building companies.....





ghazi52 said:


> Boat building companies.....


Imagine the bangles on that mountains. Just like in italian coast or Turkish coast. Where people in travel just to see expensive villas of celebrities


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First LPG Tanker Ship anchored at Gwadar Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Construction Work on Gwadar East Expressway under CPEC completed 46% .

Total $51 billion allocated for CPEC projects, 13 projects have been completed with the estimated cost of around 11 billion dollars, whereas another 13 projects worth $21 billion are underway.
An additional $21 billion-dollar worth projects are in pipeline. 
Construction work on Gwadar East Bay Expressway has reached 46% adding after ope rationalization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Construction Work on Gwadar East Expressway under CPEC completed 46% .
> 
> Total $51 billion allocated for CPEC projects, 13 projects have been completed with the estimated cost of around 11 billion dollars, whereas another 13 projects worth $21 billion are underway.
> An additional $21 billion-dollar worth projects are in pipeline.
> Construction work on Gwadar East Bay Expressway has reached 46% adding after ope rationalization.


Still too damn slow. By now all the roads and basic facilities should've been built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan Transit Trade started at Gwadar Port, the first ship full of containers reached Gwadar Port today. CPEC and the Belt and Road Initiative are promoting regional economic ties.






'''''

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under-construction 19-km 6-lane Gwadar East Bay Expressway connecting the N-10 National Highway (Makran Coastal Highway) with Gwadar Free Trade Zone and Gwadar Port scheduled for completion by December 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Afghan Transit Trade started at Gwadar Port, the first ship full of containers reached Gwadar Port today. CPEC and the Belt and Road Initiative are promoting regional economic ties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '''''


Good this is how you win against chabahar.


----------



## Maxpane

a very good news

a very good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

Rusty said:


> Wow, Gwadar looks like the gulf, similar landscape and building styles!!



Looks amazing, I've been dubai and I can imagine Gwadar on a similar level. The sea area of Gwadar is out of the world. 

I only wish for local investment in Gwadar rather than mostly Chinese or from different countries. Does anyone know how much Pakistan is investing in Gwadar. 

We have 10Million oversea Pakistani community and most of them are rich people. If only 1 million of them invest in Gwadar, contributing £30,000 each, we could easily get 30Billion of investment. What Pakistan government needs to do is set up a investment Authority which is corruption free and set up big companies where you can invest in, or sell shares in hotel companies, industries, land etc. Then send the companies to oversea to do marketing for investment. 

Also for the next 10 years spend 1Billion a year on Gwadar from our budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *Balochistan Launched Gwadar Master Plan 2050, Preservation of Historical Sites to be top priority*
> 
> The government of Balochistan presented the Gwadar Master Plan 2050 in which it was decided that no old neighbourhoods of the city would be relocated, and preservation of the old status of the city would be the objective. Balochistan Government authorised the Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) to begin the work on development projects in the city. GDA Chief Engineer Syed Muhammad Baloch said a ground-breaking ceremony was already held and GDA started working to restore and maintain Omani era sports venues in the city. To curb environmental hazards, GDA is working on greenery projects, and a new greenbelt would be created for the people of Gwadar.


I didnt know they were reclaiming land. Look at the gray part near the port.


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I didnt know they were reclaiming land. Look at the gray part near the port.


Is that sunk ?


----------



## POTTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I didnt know they were reclaiming land. Look at the gray part near the port.


Almost 40% of gwadar east bay expway is reclaimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

StormBreaker said:


> Is that sunk ?


Pardon?



POTTER said:


> Almost 40% of gwadar east bay expway is reclaimed.


I didnt know that, still way to slow though. All these roads and basic utilities should have been done. We should've been seeing, houses, commercial and industrial buildings popping up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Pardon?
> 
> 
> I didnt know that, still way to slow though. All these roads and basic utilities should have been done. We should've been seeing, houses, commercial and industrial buildings popping up.


Land being reclaimed is under water or what ?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

StormBreaker said:


> Land being reclaimed is under water or what ?


Just sand and rocks tossed into the water until you get a stable base to build on. Its doesnt necessarily mean it was lost to the ocean. It actually alot more complicated then that but you get the point.


----------



## Canuck786

StormBreaker said:


> Land being reclaimed is under water or what ?





Pakhtoon yum said:


> Just sand and rocks tossed into the water until you get a stable base to build on. Its doesnt necessarily mean it was lost to the ocean. It actually alot more complicated then that but you get the point.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110463636840030208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StormBreaker

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Just sand and rocks tossed into the water until you get a stable base to build on. Its doesnt necessarily mean it was lost to the ocean. It actually alot more complicated then that but you get the point.


It’s called concrete


----------



## Canuck786



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

StormBreaker said:


> It’s called concrete


No it isnt



Canuck786 said:


>


Thanks for the video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Stahlco group lahore

Delivery of First Batch to Gwadar Authorities.*

*Hydraulic Mini Dumpers on Heavy Duty Three Wheeler Rickshaw for Garbage & Light Waste*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Municipal Committee Gwadar received new equipment from CM Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Land allocation in process for $10b Saudi Aramco refinery in Gwadar*

Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) Director-General Shahzeb Khan Kakar has said that upcoming oil city project in Gwadar will host a multibillion-dollar Saudi Aramco refinery, Arab News reported.

He hoped that the process of land allocation for the $10 billion Saudi oil refinery project and a $1-billion petrochemical complex would be completed within a couple of months.

Kakar told Arab News: “The land allocation process for the oil refinery is underway with the provincial government’s revenue department in Quetta.” SaudiArabia and Pakistan signed seven investment deals worth $21 billion during visit of last year which included the Aramco refinery. The oil refinery has a expected refining capacity of between 250,000 bpd to 300,000 bpd.

Gwadar is at the heart of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and Beijing is investing $60 billion in energy and infrastructure sectors of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest layout at port

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

First imported materials of the first investment company in Gwadar Free Zone arrived at Gwadar port. The dynamics, vitality and potentials of CPEC new stage is to be fully unleashed and CPEC enters into a stage of high quality development

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar: 6 lanes 19 km Gwadar East Bay Expressway under construction with 15 Billion Rs from Gwadar Port to Makaran Coastal Highway N-10 under CPEC.It is first Expressway in Balochistan.It was financed by interest-free loans extended by China's state owned bank.

The project is being developed as part of the "Early Harvest" scheme of China Pakistan Economic Corridor, and is part of a wider ₨170.667 billion development package for the city and Port of Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COSCO containers vessel MANET arrived in Gwadar* Port* today. Despite of corona virus, containers were unloaded after being quarantined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under green Gwader initiative, Gwadar Development Authority GDA has completed 10 Km date trees and indigenous trees plantation at SZSH Avenue road, Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Update:

This week’s Pics of work in progress on 19 KMs LONG, 6 lanes East Bay Expressway at #Gwadar PORT. Will connect port and Economic Free zone to facilitate logistic supply chain-will optimise port operations. 64% work completed so far 

#CPEC #CPECMakingProgress #Pakistan #Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

in 20 years its too slow progress for Gwader


----------



## ghazi52

First bulk-cargo ship “MV Manet” carrying wheat n urea of Afghan Transit trade reached Gwadar this week-a dream come true for local economy as it will stimulate host of business activity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work in progress at Eastbay Expressway break water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike571

#Gwadar work in Progress on new Gwadar international airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday performed the groundbreaking of phase two of the Gwadar Free Zone (GFZ) and launched a number of other development and infrastructure projects including an expo centre, agriculture industrial park and three factories.

During a single-day visit to Gwadar, the premier also inaugurated phase one of the GFZ, reviewed the progress on various development projects, and witnessed the signing of a number of memorandums of understanding (MoUs).

He was given a detailed briefing on the progress of the south Balochistan development package in line with the government’s efforts of focusing on the province.

*Projects unveiled*:


Gwadar Fertiliser Plant
Gwadar Animal Vaccine Plant
Henan Agricultural Industrial Park
Hengmei Lubricants Plant
Gwadar Free Zone Phase Two
Gwadar Expo Centre
*MoUs signed*:


Implementation agreement of 1.2 million gallons per day desalination plant
Solar generators grant from China for south Balochistan
On the occasion, agreements were signed on solarisation and a desalination plant to solve the problems of Gwadar related to water and electricity.

In his address at the launching ceremony for the projects, the prime minister lamented that many areas in Pakistan including Balochistan had been left behind in development. He said development plans for Gwadar had been made for some time but the lack of any real implementation was due to common issues such as supply of water, electricity and gas, and connectivity with other areas.




"But in the time we are now seeing ahead, Gwadar is going to become a focal point from which all of Pakistan and especially Balochistan which was left behind [in development] will benefit," he added.

He said the "future of Gwadar" was being witnessed through the water and energy projects underway as well as the new international airport being constructed there which would connect Gwadar to other areas.

"I reiterate that any country can't meaningfully develop unless it has inclusive development and all areas develop," the premier said, adding that the government's biggest effort now was to develop neglected areas such as former Fata, Balochistan, northern areas and western districts of Punjab.

For Gwadar specifically, the prime minister announced a number of initiatives to promote human development such as a technical college, a hospital, university, cheap loans for farmers and poor households and a programme for uplifting of Gwadar's fishermen.

Prime Minister Imran said the government was also preparing to better facilitate and service investors through a one-window operation so they would be encouraged to come to free zones and set up plants and industries which could contribute to exports.

The increased exports would lead to wealth creation, correction of macroeconomic imbalance and job opportunities once demand for technical staff and trained labour increases, he added.

The premier said he wanted to see increased coordination between the federal and provincial governments to pull off the above steps to create a better atmosphere for investors.

He thanked China in particular and said Pakistan stood to benefit from its relations with the country. “Pakistan can benefit from its strategic location and also from the expertise of its friend China, which is becoming an economic power in the region,” he said.

Imran further said his office would directly and regularly monitor all progress on development projects in Gwadar on a monthly basis.

Speaking about the security situation, the prime minister said peace in Afghanistan remained a major concern and that the result of any violence or civil war would be felt on Gwadar's trade with Central Asian states. He said the his government was involved in efforts and had talked to Iran as well to bring the opposing parties in the Afghan conflict towards a political settlement.

Federal Planning Minister Asad Umar earlier said the free zone inaugurated by the prime minister in Gwadar's north was "35 times bigger than the phase 1 industrial zone of Gwadar".

"This reflects growing interest of Chinese and other investors in Gwadar free zone," he tweeted.

Balochistan Chief Minister Jam Kamal Khan Alyani also addressed the event, saying despite misconceptions that "we don't address the basic issues of Gwadar's people," a lot of work had been done by the government.

He cited initiatives such as the Eastbay Expressway, a 180-kilometre water pipeline which would connect multiple dams, a desalination plant, extension of the Gwadar hospital and efforts to bring a university to Gwadar. The chief minister added that aside from the mega projects, a lot was being done to address the needs of the people and local communities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luosifen

CDWP approved 132 kV transmission line for Gwadar


ISLAMABAD,Jun.27(Gwadar Pro) - The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Sunday approved a 132




gwadarpro.pk





By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jun 27, 2022



ISLAMABAD,Jun.27(Gwadar Pro) - The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Sunday approved a 132kV transmission line from Jiwani to Gwadar.
The CDWP meeting was convened under the chairmanship of Secretary Planning Syed Zafar Ali Shah, which approved 13 projects including the 132kV line for Gwadar, worth Rs 34.8 billion.
As per details, the project namely the Construction of 2nd Circuit Stringing of 132kV, transmission line from Jiwani to Gwadar (94km), will be completed with Rs 2,322.940 million. The 2nd Circuit Stringing of 132kV will be financed through the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP). In the FY 2022-23 budget, the government has earmarked Rs 83,101.262 million for various ongoing and new schemes in the power sector. PSDP is an important policy instrument aiming to achieve sustainable economic growth and socio-economic objectives of the Government.
Gwadar relies on imported electricity from Iran and with the construction of the 132kV line, the port city will be connected to the National Grid for the first time.
The Government is making all-out efforts to solve the electricity problem of Gwadar city at the earliest. Earlier this month, Pakistan and Iran signed an agreement to supply additional 100 megawatts of electricity to fulfill the electricity needs of Gwadar. Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif during his visit to Gwadar last Friday stated that the contractor would be "mobilized within 15 days" to start work on importing electricity from Iran to the coastal areas of Balochistan. He also ordered the completion of the project "in three months" instead of the proposed six months, the deadline set by the government earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Ahsan Iqbal ordered immediate dredging of Gwadar Port​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 29, 2022



ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro)- Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiative (PD&SI) Ahsan Iqbal on Wednesday directed relevant authorities to immediately start dredging Gwadar Port and provide engines to local fishermen.
The Minister made the remarks when chairing an “important emergency meeting” in Islamabad regarding Gwadar projects. “The services of the Pakistan Navy should be acquired for the dredging of Gwadar Port to make it viable for the transportation of the big ship,” Mr. Iqbal said, adding that the government was making all-out efforts to restore the port.
Due to negligence, the depth of Gwadar Port has decreased to 11 meters which should be 18 meters deep for the anchoring of big ships.
The Minister also directed the relevant authorities to immediately restore Pasni Port for fishing, which is the source of earnings for hundreds of local fishermen.
Ahsan Iqbal also issued instructions for the provision of engines for the boats of fishermen of Gwadar and said “the need of fishermen should be kept in mind while supplying the engines”.
The government had already announced providing 2000 motorboat engines to the poor fishermen of Gwadar.









Ahsan Iqbal ordered immediate dredging of Gwadar Port


ISLAMABAD, July 29 (Gwadar Pro)- Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiative (PD&SI




gwadarpro.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luosifen

Tourism Strategy for Gwadar in the offing​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Aug 9, 2022








A beautiful view of Gwadar: [Photo/Muhammad Shoaib]
GWADAR, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- The Gwadar Development Authority (GDA) is making all-out efforts to transform Gwadar city into a major tourist attraction for local and foreign tourists.
As GDA is going to prepare a “comprehensive tourism strategy” for Gwadar tehsil and adjoining areas, proposals from national and foreign experts and firms have been sought by the authority.
GDA intends to invite professional and eligible companies or firms to participate in the bidding process for “Preparation of Comprehensive Tourism Strategy for Gwadar Tehsil and its adjoining areas”. The bids shall be submitted on August 10.
There are also great business opportunities for investors in businesses related to recreational, leisure, and entertainment activities.
GWA is also executing different projects related to the beautification and renovation of historical places in old Gwadar city. Some of the projects have been completed while others are in the pipeline. DGA has completed Allied works of Beach Model Park Gwadar with an amount of Rs. 53.414 million. Similarly, the rehabilitation of Baba Mir Ghaus Bakhsh Bizenjo Football Stadium Gwadar has been completed. 
The rehabilitation and construction of Schools, Hospitals, Football Grounds, and Graveyards (Package-II) and the Rehabilitation of Old Town Gwadar are in progress.
The residents of old Gwadar city are very happy with the completed projects that they visit in their leisure time. 









Tourism Strategy for Gwadar in the offing


A beautiful view of Gwadar: [Photo/Muhammad Shoaib] GWADAR, August 9 (Gwadar Pro)- The Gwadar Devel




gwadarpro.pk


----------

